# Juan Gotti's Schwinn project



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here we go. Were going for something like this.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout time ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The victim...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i like it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 11:54 PM~7176086
> *The victim...
> *


no. the sacrafice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of what were doing. Im replacing the lower bar and the rear support on the back of the frame and then molding a fender on to it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks nice.. i like the design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 08:57 PM~7176127
> *looks nice.. i like the design
> *


Thanks. 

Im not going to be online tomorrow so you wont see more progress until tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i like the ideas for the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

look out TEXAS
I'll be coming round the corner


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 08:51 PM~7176049
> *Here we go. Were going for something like this.
> 
> 
> ...


its ight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 02:20 AM~7177204
> *its ight.
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

LOOKING NICE HOPE TO SEE IT SOON...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk yea clown aka juangotti going to get hooked up sic with raul on this one


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

why does it have a nipple. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i got a frame that looks like that but aint a shwinn i got it thrown away rustin in my back yard i shall fix it someday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2+Feb 5 2007, 07:59 AM~7177697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go get it out and build it up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

JUAN GOTTI AGAIN HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 10:51 PM~7176049
> *Here we go. Were going for something like this.
> 
> 
> ...



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO HOMIE REPRESENT THEE ARTISTICS TO DA FULLEST UP THERE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 5 2007, 12:46 PM~7178941
> *WAY TO GO HOMIE REPRESENT THEE ARTISTICS TO DA FULLEST UP THERE
> *


you already know I am gonna be holding it down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 5 2007, 09:45 AM~7178929
> *pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ass clown


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 6 2007, 01:13 AM~7186285
> *ass clown
> *


x2


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

looks good so far


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics this weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicklow+Feb 8 2007, 01:32 AM~7205735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tryin to sneak off to page 2 
not on my watch :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 11:36 PM~7229444
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

what happen to the pics :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not this one fool


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this bike seem like a lost already :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:41 AM~7236262
> *this bike seem like a lost already  :uh:
> *


why


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

just because it say clown on the topic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:43 AM~7236285
> *just because it say clown on the topic
> *


That was my screen name for a day and socios named it that so I am helpless on that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

juan you crack me up lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:44 AM~7236298
> *juan you crack me up lol
> *


for a minute foolI thought you were being real cocky about your bike and decided to diss every one else :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 09:47 PM~7236318
> *for a minute foolI thought you were being real cocky about your bike and decided to diss every one else :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: who do think iam eric


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:49 AM~7236339
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: who do think iam eric
> *


for a minue I did :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 09:41 PM~7236262
> *this bike seem like a lost already  :uh:
> *


Just like your build up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy now


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 10:02 PM~7236434
> *Just like your build up.
> *


great. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 01:02 AM~7236437
> *happy now
> *


not this one fool the other one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2007, 01:46 AM~7205818
> *More pics this weekend.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 10:16 PM~7236562
> *
> *


Im not on my computer right now. But look for them in a few hours.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 01:18 AM~7236577
> *Im not on my computer right now. But look for them in a few hours.
> *


post them tomorrow cus its extra late in my neck of the woods


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 10:19 PM~7236589
> *post them tomorrow cus its extra late in my neck of the woods
> *


aight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 More tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 02:31 AM~7237171
> *:0  More tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ~~~****PROGRESS****~~~
yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow, he cut off the pole


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 09:15 AM~7238971
> *wow, he cut off the pole
> *


What did you expect? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 10:48 PM~7245441
> *What did you expect?  :dunno:
> *


you to cut off the pole


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 09:50 PM~7245457
> *you to cut off the pole
> *


seatpost. :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 10:54 PM~7245490
> *seatpost.  :dunno:
> *


yea, the pole


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, We started today by taking off the old rusty bearing cups.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Say good bye to Mr. Kickstand.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats all?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

First step was to take off the kickstand. Incase you dont know how you will need these tools.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 08:43 PM~7254556
> *thats all?
> *


Slow down buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I realize that this is old stuff to alot of people but some of you guys have asked me so I will post how to take this off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Take the pliers and compress the metal ring (the part thats not painted) like this. 

Before...









Compressed...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Take the other pliers and pull the pin out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then the spring come out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is everything that goes in there. The pin lines up in the first grove.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part has to line up with the kickstand itself so that when you droop it down, it stops at the correct angle. If it doesnt line up then the kickstand will be at the wrong angle and your bike will fall down, paint gets scratched, etc.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then this is what you end up with.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut out the middle section first.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

to late :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow I will grind the rest of the seat post off and the kickstand. Then we can move on to the sheetmetal.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These are for sale. We wont be using these anymore. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can I ask you want happened to this part of the frame? Did you get it like this? I always like to know a little bit of the history of these frames and I would like for you to share with us how you got the frame. Anything interesting?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dumpster Diver from THE SCHWINN forum
43.00 shipped


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how much for the lil pin
shipped 77075


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 09:09 PM~7254950
> *how much for the lil pin
> shipped 77075
> *


39 cents. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 09:08 PM~7254945
> *Dumpster Diver from THE SCHWINN forum
> 43.00 shipped
> *


Im glad I asked.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 12:11 AM~7254983
> *Im glad I asked.
> *


all my frames are from the net


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 09:12 PM~7254996
> *all my frames are from the net
> *


facinating.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 10:10 PM~7254970
> *39 cents.  :cheesy:
> *


pm me or address


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 12:16 AM~7255049
> *facinating.
> *


technology :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

laughing out loud. :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 09:08 PM~7254926
> *Can I ask you want happened to this part of the frame? Did you get it like this? I always like to know a little bit of the history of these frames and I would like for you to share with us how you got the frame. Anything interesting?
> 
> 
> ...


my frame had a gash like this too i want to know so bad !! grinder sprocket idk


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pictures raul, i couldn't do it though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant work on it today. Something came up. Check back tomorrow.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

poop


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poop sex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 10:51 PM~7264274
> *Cant work on it today. Something came up. Check back tomorrow.
> *


cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHO THE FUCK IS CLOWN ANYWAYS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 15 2007, 01:35 AM~7265804
> *WHO THE FUCK IS CLOWN ANYWAYS
> *


that was my name for a day and then it got changed back to Juangotti
just so happen that socios started the thread that day :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2007, 11:43 PM~7265847
> *that was my name for a day and then it got changed back to Juangotti
> just so happen that socios started the thread that day :biggrin:
> *


great


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 16 2007, 12:12 PM~7277339
> *great
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: To be continued...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok, finally got some work done. I got the kickstand grind down and I cleaned off the little seam at the bottom of the crank case.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also got this round again.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

NICE JOB RAUL......U ARE VERY CREATIVE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS STUFF


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

NICE JOB RAUL......U ARE VERY CREATIVE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS STUFF


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is going to be the first problem. I usually run into this probelm on a few frames. When I weld the strip of sheetmetal under the tank I sometimes have to grind the top bar in order for everything to line up. On this frame I would have to grind too much so I would rather leave a little bump so that we dont cut into the frame. Look how much we would have to grind off. hno: Its more then what I would feel comfortable removing.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7287755
> *This is going to be the first problem. I usually run into this probelm on a few frames. When I weld the strip of sheetmetal under the tank I sometimes have to grind the top bar in order for everything to line up. On this frame I would have to grind too much so I would rather leave a little bump so that we dont cut into the frame. Look how much we would have to grind off.  hno: Its more then what I would feel comfortable removing.
> 
> 
> ...


i had that problem too instead i made a circle piece to weld under the seat post and made a strip go up until it started to show and then just smotthed it all out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 17 2007, 07:52 PM~7288009
> *i had that problem too instead i made a circle piece to weld under the seat post and made a strip go up until it started to show and then just smotthed it all out
> *


SILENCE!!!!!














lol, I think thats what Im going to do. It will look ok when I finish it off.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 07:56 PM~7288029
> *SILENCE!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 09:05 PM~7254902
> *These are for sale. We wont be using these anymore. Pm me if your interested.
> 
> 
> ...


youre a fool !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7287755
> *This is going to be the first problem. I usually run into this probelm on a few frames. When I weld the strip of sheetmetal under the tank I sometimes have to grind the top bar in order for everything to line up. On this frame I would have to grind too much so I would rather leave a little bump so that we dont cut into the frame. Look how much we would have to grind off.  hno: Its more then what I would feel comfortable removing.
> 
> 
> ...


how thick is the metal thats your using?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 17 2007, 09:40 PM~7288607
> *how thick is the metal thats your using?
> *


16 guage.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 09:43 PM~7288621
> *16 guage.
> *


is that about the same thickness of a nickel?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 18 2007, 12:26 PM~7290263
> *is that about the same thickness of a nickel?
> *


think so


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2007, 09:36 AM~7290302
> *Looks good Raul :thumbsup:
> *


More work tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:34 AM~7295158
> *More work tomorrow.
> *


I was about to start smiling and shit lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2007, 09:42 PM~7295222
> *I was about to start smiling and shit lol
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:52 AM~7297181
> *
> *











cheer up lil buddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We need to change this to say "one of these days".


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

reminds me, i need to continue work on my bike :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 08:57 AM~7297205
> *reminds me, i need to continue work on my bike :happysad:
> *


Hows the bike coming along?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright i guess, i finally was able to remove the kickstand :biggrin: i also got a few supplies to work on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:00 AM~7297221
> *alright i guess, i finally was able to remove the kickstand :biggrin:  i also got a few supplies to work on it
> *


Really, Did you remove the bracket or just take off the kickstand?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:01 AM~7297229
> *Really, Did you remove the bracket or just take off the kickstand?
> *


first the kickstand then the whole thing. unfortunately, i was a little upset cause i couldn't take it off but finally did, then i hammered the other piece off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:03 AM~7297237
> *first the kickstand then the whole thing.  unfortunately, i was a little upset cause i couldn't take it off but finally did, then i hammered the other piece off
> *


You dont have a grinder do you?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:14 AM~7297310
> *no, why?
> *


I was going to say, Its better when you can grind it off.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:55 AM~7297197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahaha
no shit
rauls oh slow ass :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 09:15 AM~7297321
> *ahahahahahahahahaha
> no shit
> rauls oh slow ass :biggrin:
> *


  / :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:15 AM~7297319
> *I was going to say, Its better when you can grind it off.
> *


the hammer seemed to work just fine :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:17 AM~7297345
> *the hammer seemed to work just fine :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

there only one clown here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 19 2007, 09:29 AM~7297455
> *there only one clown here
> *


I know. He already changed his name so I need to pm a mod or something about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7297455
> *there only one clown here
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not racist so Im not going to laugh.


























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ass clowning


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 AM~7304482
> *TTT
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next step for the frame was to clean it up. So I took my drill with the wire wheel and started to clean off the old paint. But my drill would cut out and stop working. I got it to work a few times by yanking on the cord but then it finally stopped working. For days I have been trying to fdigure out what was wrong with it and then I saw this. :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all I got done.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that sux huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 21 2007, 08:02 PM~7321916
> *that sux huh
> *


yup.  But atleast I know I can fix it and get back to work on it.

I forgot that a few weeks ago I was using the box for the drill as a table to cut something else and I remember the saw cutting into the box but I never checked to see if anything happened to the drill.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

at least you do not have to buy a new one!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2007, 11:00 PM~7321884
> *This is all I got done.
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take any progress I can get :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It should be up and running by tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 01:00 AM~7323184
> *It should be up and running by tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 02:00 AM~7323184
> *It should be up and running by tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


gl :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the drill working and I got some more of the paint off. Pics this weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 11:54 PM~7331995
> *I got the drill working and I got some more of the paint off. Pics this weekend.
> *


are you still doing the custom front fender?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2007, 08:59 PM~7332036
> *are you still doing the custom front fender?
> *


yup


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

YEA MAN WATS TAKING SO LONG


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:59 PM~7332045
> *YEA MAN WATS TAKING SO LONG
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 10:13 PM~7332165
> *What do you mean?
> *


Y IS IT TAKING LONGER THAN THE OTHER FRAMES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 09:18 PM~7332206
> *Y IS IT TAKING LONGER THAN THE OTHER FRAMES
> *


 :roflmao:

Erics frame took over a year. Were only 18 days into this build. When did you want it done homie?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

Like Eric says, fine wine takes time


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2007, 08:49 PM~7321743
> *The next step for the frame was to clean it up. So I took my drill with the wire wheel and started to clean off the old paint. But my drill would cut out and stop working. I got it to work a few times by yanking on the cord but then it finally stopped working. For days I have been trying to fdigure out what was wrong with it and then I saw this.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


no shit yanking on the cord will rip it like that :uh: kids now a days hahah


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Erics frame took over a year. Were only 18 days into this build. When did you want it done homie?
[/quote]
yes it did take like a year cus i did not rush shit 



> _Originally posted by dip'n76+Feb 23 2007, 02:43 PM~7337129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it sure dose mine took lot of time but it was allworth it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Erics frame took a year for many reasons. 

#1. I didnt have access to welders and equipment that I need to make his frame like I do now. 

#2. Eric told me to take my time so I did. I was not in any rush.

#3 I made Eric forks and a sissybar plus the frame. It was my first time making parts and I had to learn how to do certain things. All of that took time. 

I wouldnt worry about Juans frame. Its in good hands.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2007, 09:33 PM~7339035
> *I wouldnt worry about Juans frame. Its in good hands.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im glad i did not rush u man for reals


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

no pictures yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 23 2007, 11:49 PM~7339958
> *no pictures yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this weekend


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

at least a pic of the drill with the wire brush


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

one more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

19,000


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2007, 11:56 PM~7339995
> *19,000
> *


congrats


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

here it is the moment yall been waiting for 100 post


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2007, 08:57 PM~7340004
> *congrats
> *


Thanks buddy. Im glad it happened in your topic. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 02:56 PM~7339995
> * 100</span> post
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 23 2007, 08:57 PM~7340006
> *here it is the moment yall been waiting for 100 post
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2007, 10:56 PM~7339995
> *19,000
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 12:56 AM~7339995
> *19,000
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2007, 02:16 PM~7343119
> *
> *


Yea, only 10,000 behind you. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cant beat me tho for join dates :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 04:34 PM~7343758
> *cant beat me tho for join dates :0
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

player hater


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 07:39 PM~7343782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cookies :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7343827
> *and you call me a whore. :uh:
> *


who are you?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u are not u are 76 schwinn


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no thanks i build many


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

there no flea market there bone and d lux fool


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

D is not no flea market you *** :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 24 2007, 04:47 PM~7343827
> *and you call me a whore. :uh:
> *


Im sorry bro but you are. I have seen you post those smiley faces mutliple times in the same topic. Your not the worst offender but I have seen you do it before. I got to 19,000 post by posting pics of shows that I have been to, contributing to topics, helping others with questions, etc. I will be honest and tell you that I have done the same as you but I never took it too far so that I would call attention to myself.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

raul hes lil guy lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2007, 05:58 PM~7344213
> *raul hes lil guy lol
> *


I know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 24 2007, 06:11 PM~7344303
> *hey...whats that suppost to mean.
> *


He thought I didnt know who you were.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep yepo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 24 2007, 09:15 PM~7344328
> *
> *


stop pming me in the schwinn forum fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW ABOUT SOME PROGRESS PICS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so here is the replacement lower bar. I just got it cut out today and it still needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

that'd be great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These dont look like much but they will be the replacement bars for the rear of the bike. Those will be done first so we can add the molded fender on to it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thay look outstanding


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 07:27 PM~7344690
> *thay look outstanding
> *


They remind me of your bikes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep my bikes are outstanding i aprecate it


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 08:28 PM~7344694
> *They remind me of your bikes.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

T T T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I was looking at this part of the bike today and I was thinking, I really hate how its all scratched up and ugly looking.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to replace it with this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes thats a dead spider in the frame. Luckly we didnt have to file any permits with the state to remove it. Im glad we could get it out of there before we moved on with the project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like that pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 25 2007, 09:08 PM~7351702
> *I like that pic
> *


I need to grind down some of the tube and then I can get the sheetmetal cut out for the bottom of the tank. I should have that taken care of tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2007, 12:11 AM~7351742
> *I need to grind down some of the tube and then I can get the sheetmetal cut out for the bottom of the tank. I should have that taken care of tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

outstanding


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the sheetmetal already but that lower bar was in the way and I have to cover up the hole before I can proceed. Just about all of the sheetmetal work should be done tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 57,720 172 2.59%
fool May 2006 3,254 97 1.46%
vengence Sep 2005 8,225 88 1.32%
impala_631 Jan 2003 7,929 68 1.02%
YourLadysSancho Dec 2003 17,143 65 0.98%
*socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 19,108 59 0.89%*
Mr.BigDice Sep 2005 8,831 58 0.87%
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 6,657 55 0.83%
juangotti Jul 2006 3,718 52 0.78%
86LUXURIOUSSPORT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good golly!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good job


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 12:47 AM~7352158
> *good job
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wonderfull


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 26 2007, 12:51 AM~7352205
> *wonderfull
> *


extravagant


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Feb 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7352205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

awful


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2007, 12:56 AM~7352266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


throwing gas on fire I see


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats a no no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good job so far raul


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

THATS WAT I LOVE TO SEE PROGRESSS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 26 2007, 12:14 PM~7354307
> *THATS WAT I LOVE TO SEE PROGRESSS
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2007, 09:05 PM~7351665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 10:19 AM~7354336
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

these are the forks for this project
just got them in today


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: sweeet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 05:18 AM~7355064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7355064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love it


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 12:18 PM~7355064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE U USING THAT SAME DESIGN FOR THE SISSYBAR OR ARE U NOT HAVING A SISSYBAR :biggrin: 

DESIGN IS STILL BOMB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :0  :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am not having a sissy bar


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 01:18 PM~7355064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 27 2007, 12:54 PM~7363452
> *those look pretty good :biggrin:
> *


im proud becaues I design them :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 11:55 AM~7363465
> *im proud becaues I design them :biggrin:
> *


mock them up :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 10:55 AM~7363465
> *im proud becaues I design them :biggrin:
> *


want a cookie?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 12:56 PM~7363472
> *want a cookie?
> *


what cha got


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chocolate chip,suger,penut butter


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 03:18 PM~7355064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tho shit look cherry bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 01:30 PM~7363739
> *suger
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ey tell that one girl to add me to her myspace im still waiting approval fool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 02:08 PM~7363993
> *ey tell that one girl to add me to her myspace im still waiting approval fool
> *


alright


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

She is online now and I messaged her told her you want to beat it up!

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

right on foo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 27 2007, 02:34 PM~7364152
> *another 14year old again cutty.
> *


HEY! For the record, she is 16. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

aand she looks very mature !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 02:43 PM~7364211
> *aand she looks very mature !
> *


she let you in


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 27 2007, 02:47 PM~7364238
> *tell her i said whats up.
> *


Come to TEXAS


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 27 2007, 03:49 PM~7364249
> *watch it be your cousin. :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 12:44 PM~7364219
> *she let you in
> *


she let me in and im goin to go deep


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice project!!! cant wait to see it all done!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 27 2007, 06:09 PM~7365857
> *Nice project!!! cant wait to see it all done!
> *


You know this


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

outstanding


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 07:21 PM~7366475
> *outstanding
> *


you talking to her or what you old mofo :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i hit her up havent checked if she replyed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 07:26 PM~7366531
> *i hit her up havent checked if she replyed
> *


she ask me if I new you and I said yeah go on and brake him off


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 05:27 PM~7366540
> *she ask me if I new you and I said yeah go on and brake him off
> *


brake me off a peice of the poontang


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to ask you Juan. How did you want the end of this capped off? Do you want it round, square or ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

round
with a chairy on top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

aight.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

take your time.. im not ready for this one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 11:41 PM~7369159
> *take your time.. im not ready for this one
> *


yah thats what I have been thinking


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

um?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 11:45 PM~7369199
> *um?
> *


that he is not ready
for my bike
thats what I have been thinking


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2007, 09:42 PM~7369166
> *yah thats what I have been thinking
> *


i got a couple of jobs... and 2 mandatory ones. but ill fit ya in


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also got this cut out today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats awesome
fucking awesome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next step is to clean the frame so I will work on that until I get everything ready for welding.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 12:39 AM~7369790
> *Next step is to clean the frame so I will work on that until I get everything ready for welding.
> *


Limpiar


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 12:42 AM~7369812
> *yup.
> *


I spell that right fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Si.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

juan is peein his pants hes so excited


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 12:54 AM~7369936
> *juan is peein his pants hes so excited
> *


*YOU KNOW THIS!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 12:56 AM~7369948
> *YOU KNOW THIS!!!
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7355064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 1 2007, 02:31 AM~7379523
> *
> 
> *


bad ass right
*YOU KNOW THIS!!!*


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 11:40 PM~7379567
> *bad ass right
> YOU KNOW THIS!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This project might move a lil slower then originaly planned got some shit going on right now.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks like it will be more then worth the wait...should come out awesome


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looks great


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2007, 11:46 PM~7379591
> *This project might move a lil slower then originaly planned got some shit going on right now.
> *


why.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2007, 09:25 PM~7385559
> *why.
> *


My cousin just passed away
we are fighting to keep our house 
my car needs to be fixed
and just all around trouble bro


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

ouch sorry to hear about ur cuisin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Mar 1 2007, 11:07 PM~7386782
> *ouch sorry to hear about ur cuisin
> *


yah it suck bro
shit creeps up on you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 07:52 PM~7386594
> *My cousin just passed away
> we are fighting to keep our house
> my car needs to be fixed
> ...


That sucks homie. I will keep up my part of the deal and get this done asap for you anyway. I hope things get better for you and your family.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 08:52 PM~7386594
> *My cousin just passed away
> we are fighting to keep our house
> my car needs to be fixed
> ...


 :tears: :angel: 

MAN HOMIE SRRY TO HEAR THAT ABOUT UR CUZIN HOPE U GUYS CAN KEEP EVERYTHING STRONG AND SHIT WELL YEA HOMIE U KNO THEE ARTISTICS ARE UR OTHER FAMILY HOMIE IF U EVER NEED TO TALK HIT US UP HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 2 2007, 09:59 AM~7389625
> *:tears:  :angel:
> 
> MAN HOMIE SRRY TO HEAR THAT ABOUT UR CUZIN HOPE U GUYS CAN KEEP EVERYTHING STRONG AND SHIT WELL YEA HOMIE U KNO THEE ARTISTICS ARE UR OTHER FAMILY HOMIE IF U EVER NEED TO TALK HIT US UP HOMIE
> ...


apreciate that bro
on another note




*BRING IT BACK!!! BRING IT BACK!!!*


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

sory homie!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Mar 2 2007, 09:15 PM~7393406
> *sory homie!!!!
> *


its all good bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*BRING IT BACK!!! BRING IT BACK!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bring what back?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 09:19 PM~7399424
> *Bring what back?
> *


the good ole days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No such thing.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 10:18 PM~7399790
> *No such thing.
> *


mentiroso


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Check this out baby
Tenemos tremendo lio
Las night u didn’t go 
A la casa de tu tio
Resulta ser hey u were at a party 
High in the sky 
Emborrachada de Bacardi
I bet u didn’t know
que conocia al cantinero
He told me u were drinking 
and wasting my dinero
talking about 
comeing and joy 
wut a women gives an hombre
but first of all I have to kno ur nombre
and I really wanna ask u que si es verdad
and pliz por favor tell me la verdad
cuz I really need to kno ya
necesito entender if u gonna be a player
or be my mujer
cuz right kno u just a liar
a straight mentirosa
today u tell me something 
y manana es otra cosa
I remember the day que tu me decias 
Chama chamo que tu me queiras 
and at the time hey yo te creia 
porque no sabia that u were a relampia 
con fulanito y menganito joseito y fernandito,
larry n joey y Ben diz brother chico
mucho es metera that’s a straight squiza 
si quieres un pedazito corre away
cuz shes a pleazer
but I tell u straight up porque brother me di de cuanta 
dat on main street her cuerpo estaba a la venta
now piensa lo que quieras 
get osme cualquiera hey yo she don’t care man 
shes a tremenda fiera
yeah your hot to try and how to get wut i got
pero ya q te conozco wut I got to guess is that 
cuz just a mentirosa con tu lengua venenosa 
today u tell me something, y manana es otra cosa
un dia estaba en tu casa y ring there goes the phone
recogiste y dijiste call me back I’m not alone
el queria tu direccion yeah just ur address 
y antes que colgaste a heard u say I gotta dress
alabao q descarada Iz wut ran through my mind
so I say lets go out tonite, she sais we go out all time
ella no sabia that yo I knew her plan,de que iva a salir wit dat other man 
so I told the girl in Spanish I said hey ya me voy 
cuz u aint treatin me like I’m some sucker toy cuz who needs u neways
con tu lengua venenosa, today u tell me something y manana es otra cosa
MENTIROSA!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NO!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress coming soon.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 07:10 PM~7423433
> *great
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2007, 10:06 PM~7423404
> *More progress coming soon.
> *


I will believe it when I see it LMAO





:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul traded your frame for his new crack habit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 07:18 PM~7399790
> *I SMOKE ROCKS!!!!
> *


told you.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:16 PM~7428819
> *raul traded your frame for his new crack habit.
> *


i knew it from last year at the streetlow san jo show he went behind some dumpster to snort some


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

wheres the pics???????????????????? :tears: :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Mar 7 2007, 08:24 PM~7432473
> *wheres the pics???????????????????? :tears:  :tears:
> *


its a lost cause


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 07:23 PM~7432461
> *last year at the streetlow san jo show I wanted Raul to take me behind a dumpster and tickle me.
> *


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fUCK THIS TOPIC
NO MORE PICS FOR THE PUBLIC :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 11:05 PM~7434188
> *fUCK THIS TOPIC
> NO MORE PICS FOR THE PUBLIC :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats right fuck this fuckin gay topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 06:52 PM~7439869
> *thats right im going to buy the seat post and make love to it.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 06:52 PM~7439869
> *hell yea i suck toes! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 07:53 PM~7439886
> *hey juan last nite i had anal sex with ur frame and left a few cum staines on it is that alright?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 06:55 PM~7439902
> *Is this for sale yet, so i can buy it? i buy everything.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dont bring my frame into this cutty :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 07:57 PM~7439935
> *i like to take lil childern and play sword fights with them
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 8 2007, 07:57 PM~7439941
> *dont bring my frame into this cutty :angry:
> *


bah not u fool juangotti


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 06:58 PM~7439951
> *when I grow up, I will have a cool frame like this one.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 07:59 PM~7439967
> *somtimes i wished i worked for apple
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 06:58 PM~7439958
> *bah not u fool juangotti
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah fuck this thread this is worse then billy's build up
















j/p :biggrin:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

why wont u let it die :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing new to report today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:35 PM~7457315
> *Nothing new to report today.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 06:36 PM~7457326
> *
> *


Are you really suprised?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:37 PM~7457332
> *Are you really suprised?
> *


no i am not


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 06:38 PM~7457336
> *no i am not
> *


You can yell at me in the chat in a bit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:38 PM~7457339
> *You can yell at me in the chat in a bit.
> *


 :angry: thats it im done with this $H!t


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 06:36 PM~7457326
> *
> *


dont worry it took mine 7 months.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 06:41 PM~7457358
> *:angry:  thats it im done with this $H!t
> *


(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 09:41 PM~7457362
> *(\__/)
> (='.'=)
> (")_(")
> *


(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7457371
> *(\__/)
> (='.'=)
> (")_(")
> ...


make me smile socios


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2007, 06:24 PM~7497804
> *any updates?
> *


I hope


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls heads bigger then his work speed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 17 2007, 03:31 PM~7497830
> *rauls heads bigger then his work speed
> *


That doesnt make sence?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any thing cutty says dont make sence :yes: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2007, 11:14 PM~7498996
> *That doesnt make sence?
> *


no updates bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

make my day socios its been a bad week


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Mar 17 2007, 05:31 PM~7497830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 05:54 PM~7502774
> *make my day socios its been a bad week
> *


Were about to see some "action" really soon buddy. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 08:12 PM~7509386
> *Were about to see some "action" really soon buddy.  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This has been some progress but I will post pics this weekend for you.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2007, 09:28 PM~7525447
> *This has been some progress but I will post pics this weekend for you.
> *


 any thing will do 
say raul what happen to " I wont have it that long"
"I bee done in like 2 weeks" LMAO
j/p/ homie


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

deep doo doo brown


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 22 2007, 11:59 AM~7529322
> *deep doo doo brown
> *


*x1000*


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u goin to have murls of poop on it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 22 2007, 12:11 PM~7529405
> *u goin to have murls of poop on it?
> *


  
i figured you wouldnt know anything bout DEEP BROWN
white boy lmao


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all i know is i took one this morning


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 22 2007, 09:11 AM~7529405
> *u goin to have murls of poop on it?
> *


word. you could park it under a telephone line and get a free paint job.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2007, 08:32 AM~7369690
> *I also got this cut out today.
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean looking cuts :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7530713
> *Very clean looking cuts :thumbsup:
> *


I agree


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey fucker why aint my tank straight like that. theres big ass gaps. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your skirts are pimp fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 05:59 PM~7544717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i miss my frame now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 09:03 PM~7544732
> *thanks. i miss my frame now.
> *


wheres it at foolio


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 06:05 PM~7544747
> *wheres it at foolio
> *


getting the bondo done.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 06:05 PM~7544747
> *wheres it at foolio
> *


getting the bondo done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 09:21 PM~7544828
> *getting the bondo done.
> *


did you find that frame or socios find it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 07:01 PM~7545033
> *did you find that frame or socios find it
> *


bought it from raul.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 10:16 PM~7545124
> *bought it from raul.
> *


I bought mine from the schwinn forum


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the rear fender today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 10:29 PM~7545208
> *I got the rear fender today.
> *


 :biggrin: 
made my day


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 07:29 PM~7545208
> *I got the rear fender today.
> *


whats up with my fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 07:31 PM~7545224
> *whats up with my fenders?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who designed your skirts fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 08:55 PM~7545750
> *wh designed your skirts fool
> *


raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 08:55 PM~7545750
> *who designed your skirts fool
> *


Do you want skirts instead of the flat things?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 11:58 PM~7545773
> *Do you want skirts instead of the flat things?
> *


what flat thing the down tube


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 08:59 PM~7545775
> *what flat thing the down tube
> *


No, the flat things in the back member?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 11:59 PM~7545778
> *No, the flat things in the back member?
> *


ohhhhhhhhh... sure. fuck it. yah lets do that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 09:00 PM~7545785
> *ohhhhhhhhh... sure.  fuck it. yah lets do that
> *


Ok.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

any up dates on juans


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 12:00 AM~7545786
> *Ok.
> *


is that gonna be o.k.
do you need more $$$ or have you drained me enough.
lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 24 2007, 09:01 PM~7545794
> *any up dates on juans
> *


who?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 09:01 PM~7545795
> *is that gonna be o.k.
> do you need more $$$ or have you drained me enough.
> lol
> *


Were still cool. Let me go take a pic of something I have and I will pm you in a sec.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 09:02 PM~7545798
> *who?
> *


spell check.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 24 2007, 09:02 PM~7545800
> *frame
> *


what frame?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 09:03 PM~7545808
> *what frame?
> *


the sledge hammer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 09:05 PM~7545818
> *the sledge hammer.
> *












:dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CLOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2007, 12:07 AM~7545828
> *FUCK CLOWN
> *


yes x10
*FUCK CLOWN!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 12:05 AM~7545818
> *the sledge hammer.
> *


napoleon dynamite lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

While im trying to figure out the new skirt, have a look at these pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my baby
at least i know your alive


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 09:22 PM~7545885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it mean its a 1961 frame? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 24 2007, 09:24 PM~7545892
> *does it mean its a 1961 frame?  :dunno:
> *


No, The first letter is the month it was made. The second one is the year. You can decode the serial number at this site. The rest of the numbers are not important. 

http://www.oldroads.com/sh_sn.asp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

"Replying to Juan Gotti's Schwinn project"

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 12:28 AM~7545912
> *"Replying to Juan Gotti's Schwinn project"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the change like SIC N TWISTED said
FUCK CLOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

( 1967 )
OCTOBER, --------------------------- KC*****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 09:35 PM~7545932
> *( 1967 )
> OCTOBER, --------------------------- KC*****
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

handlebars coming in Next week complements of my home boy bonecollector


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont know if I posted the seat for this project but here it is








it will be show chromed and engraved with the club name on the back
complements of schwinn1966
thanks man I holla at you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

this bike is gonna kick ass. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 10:22 AM~7546866
> *this bike is gonna kick ass. :cheesy:
> *


yes I know


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

coming along good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just something I was looking at the other day. While I was cleaning the frame, I saw that there was a "4" on each side of the lower support bars. I have never seen that before but I thought it was worth taking pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 25 2007, 03:19 PM~7548235
> *coming along good
> *


Handle bars will be in soon and in a couple weeks i will purchase my 200+ spoke wheels. I think I am going to get it all chromed for Houston, and next year get it all show chromed and engraved


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats weird I wonder what that means.
show the schwinn forum guys the pics and ask them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2007, 12:27 PM~7548255
> *Handle bars will be in soon and in a couple weeks i will purchase my 200+ spoke wheels. I think I am going to get it all chromed for Houston, and next year get it all show chromed and engraved
> *


Whos making your rims or where are you getting them from?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 03:31 PM~7548272
> *Whos making your rims or where are you getting them from?
> *


Art knows a guy that is making them for me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2007, 12:29 PM~7548264
> *thats weird I wonder what that means.
> show the schwinn forum guys the pics and ask them.
> *


Im not going to cause once they see what I did to the frame there going to want to kill me.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hope its not a pea picker frame. :0 dont they have the wide slick back tire


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 12:33 PM~7548277
> *hope its not a pea picker frame. :0  dont they have the wide slick back tire
> *


Im almost certain that its not.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 12:32 PM~7548275
> *Im not going to cause once they see what I did to the frame there going to want to kill me.
> *


they hate lowriders.  i always go and talk shit. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 12:35 PM~7548286
> *they hate lowriders.  i always go and talk shit. :cheesy:
> *


especially when we cut the frames and shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 12:33 PM~7548283
> *Im almost certain that its not.
> *


or what if it was a trike before and the 4 inches was to mount the og trike kit. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 03:32 PM~7548275
> *Im not going to cause once they see what I did to the frame there going to want to kill me.
> *


I already posted pics over there
I started a thread about my build up.
http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?t=41991
:biggrin: I got all positive feedback.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Double post :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is a 1967 Schwinn stingray deluxe frame


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 12:36 PM~7548289
> *especially when we cut the frames and shit.
> *


i put the black sunday in my signature and they hate me more. and now nobody will respond in my topics.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im pedal_scrapper. it was suppost to be pedal_scraper but my spelling sucked and just left it alone.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *i chop up schwinn frames for fun.
> *


thats why they dont like you
LMAO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2007, 12:50 PM~7548337
> *thats why they dont like you
> LMAO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 12:38 PM~7548300
> *or what if it was a trike before and the 4 inches was to mount the og trike kit. :0
> *


????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 03:55 PM~7548357
> *????
> *


que?


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

:wow: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 26 2007, 01:42 PM~7553918
> *:wow:  uffin:
> *


Gonna come out swangin :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 12:38 PM~7548300
> *or what if it was a trike before and the 4 inches was to mount the og trike kit. :0
> *


 :uh: No.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

make sure u make the parts ur bondoin in big enough to put some poop murls on them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 26 2007, 06:53 PM~7557442
> *someone kick my ass before I say something stupid again.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2007, 07:54 PM~7557448
> *i lick animals cum its good for your like milk
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 26 2007, 06:56 PM~7557472
> *its too late, I already fucked up.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 26 2007, 09:53 PM~7557442
> *Bitch Made
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fat heffer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 27 2007, 03:29 PM~7562703
> *I will never no any thing about DEEP BROWN.
> *


I am sorry.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

To be continued...






:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sirr...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 01:07 PM~7569279
> *
> *


real talk homie...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 10:09 AM~7569297
> *real talk  homie...
> *


word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

6,6OO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 02:52 PM~7570000
> *6,6OO
> *


congrats


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:52 AM~7570000
> *6,6OO
> *


whoring in a homies topic. :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree gree.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7573384
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 06:55 PM~7573088
> *congrats
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 10:46 PM~7573583
> *word?
> *


yes sirr I got the word yesterday that this project will move ahead
with minimal resistence. I will also limit the pics I put out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 07:47 PM~7573603
> *yes sirr I got the word yesterday that this project will move ahead
> with minimal resistence. I will also limit the pics I put out
> *


word?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

25 pages and i cant find pics..
whats the hold up...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 10:30 PM~7545917
> *thanks for the change like SIC N TWISTED said
> FUCK CLOWN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 09:18 PM~7545872
> *While im trying to figure out the new skirt, have a look at these pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what were going with. More progress tomorrow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i likes.. already gots ideals


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 12:03 PM~7569629
> *word?
> *


numbers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 07:57 PM~7573700
> *i likes.. already gots ideals
> *


Just get the bondo ready for that big ass gash on the back bar.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 10:57 PM~7573700
> *i likes.. already gots ideals
> *


thats what I want to here :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats when juan fat ass sat on it and bent it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7573726
> *thats when juan fat ass sat on it and bent it
> *


yup exactly


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7573716
> *Just get the bondo ready for that big ass gash on the back bar.
> 
> 
> ...


daymn that big


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

HEY I FIGURED I POST IN HERE, WHO CAN MAKE ME SOME MOLDED FENDERS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

big burd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7573836
> *HEY I FIGURED I POST IN HERE, WHO CAN MAKE ME SOME MOLDED FENDERS
> *


Taco / RO-BC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 11:17 PM~7573867
> *Taco / RO-BC
> *


ozzy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my chain guard is now gonna need to be cut shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 08:27 PM~7573951
> *my chain guard is now gonna need to be cut shit
> *


Pics of the chainguard?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7573976
> *Pics of the chainguard?
> *


giv me a sec


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7573982
> *giv me a sec
> *


cant find the damn camera :angry:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

too much drama with ozzy, dont wanna go through with it either, already went through one problem with him, fuck it i took the loss.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 29 2007, 12:36 AM~7574496
> *too much drama with ozzy, dont wanna go through with it either, already went through one problem with him, fuck it i took the loss.
> *


LMAO I know just wanted to see if you cared
Ima try to make some out of fiberglass just to try
who know they might come out bad ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7574577
> *LMAO I know just wanted to see if you cared
> Ima try to make some out of fiberglass just to try
> who know they might come out bad ass
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 08:17 PM~7573867
> *Taco / RO-BC
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yup ima have to get the chain gaurd cut pics as soon as i find the damn camera.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

deep poo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 10:02 PM~7580759
> *deep poo
> *


yes sir


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 29 2007, 03:36 PM~7574496
> *too much drama with ozzy, dont wanna go through with it either, already went through one problem with him, fuck it i took the loss.
> *


 :angry: I never got a money order from you, like you claimed, i have all mail from everyone, and i have never used money orders coz they never work for me. I know i have taking some time for others, i dont want randoms just tryin to put blame on me or try get a set of fenders for free


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 29 2007, 11:46 PM~7581553
> *:angry: I never got a money order from you, like you claimed, i have all mail from everyone, and i have never used money orders coz they never work for me. I know i have taking some time for others, i dont want randoms just tryin to put blame on me or try get a set of fenders for free
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

socios you should make the back fender a lil bigger not wide but adjust the heigt a lil.
what you think? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2007, 09:32 PM~7582008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


purplemonkeydishwasher.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 12:42 AM~7582086
> *purplemonkeydishwasher.
> *



















:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2007, 08:30 PM~7573976
> *Pics of the chainguard?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it let me look for the camera wire


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 06:28 PM~7587867
> *damn it let me look for the camera wire
> *


cable.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

nice build bro
when it gonna be done juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 30 2007, 09:49 PM~7588008
> *nice build bro
> when it gonna be done juan
> *


thanks bro soon
you need to build A bike LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

post it up socios


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 09:57 PM~7588067
> *post it up socios
> *


never mind I got it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing special


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 07:02 PM~7588101
> *nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 10:03 PM~7588106
> *Not yet.
> *


pm sent again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gonna have to chop it up


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

wut color are you gonna do this one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Mar 31 2007, 02:09 AM~7589282
> *wut color are you gonna do this one
> *


Kandy brown


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

with lil poop murals


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 31 2007, 11:46 AM~7590261
> *with lil poop murals
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

texas stlyes baby huh juan u gots str8 texas writen on this bike california made hehehe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 03:26 PM~7591135
> *texas stlyes baby huh juan u gots str8 texas writen on this bike california made hehehe
> *


SOOOOOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: calimade mines 2 it dosent get the nm props cus almost notin was made in nm hehehe bunch of texas , auz , cali . ny shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 04:40 PM~7591362
> *:yes: calimade mines 2 it dosent get the nm props cus almost notin was made in nm hehehe bunch of texas , auz , cali . ny shit
> *


ny cali and TEXAS made


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hehe only texas shit be the paint from darks n thats it maybe the platin 2 heheh e


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Some of my custom parts will be made here in TEXAS as well.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd: like witch ones?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 04:47 PM~7591396
> *:werd: like witch ones?
> *


you will see


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I made these today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome
something new


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7596209
> *awesome
> something new
> *


Let me go take some more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat u cut with


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 1 2007, 04:21 PM~7596226
> *wat u cut with
> *


scissors LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7596226
> *wat u cut with
> *


I cut them out with my jig saw. Nothing special. I just took my time and made sure to follow the lines.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still need to grind it down. What do you think so far?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 04:27 PM~7596257
> *I still need to grind it down. What do you think so far?
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah I was starting to think i would never see progress LOL :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the worst part. I burned a small hole threw the metal but I will fix it next weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7596262
> *hell yeah I was starting to think i would never see progress LOL :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

During the week I will cut the sides for the fenders and the rest of the front of the frame. If everything goes well, this will be done soon. Penty of time for Sic713 to paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So close no matter how far...
LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 02:27 PM~7596257
> *I still need to grind it down. What do you think so far?
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What you think Juan?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, and the fender will be cut down so the part thats inside the frame will be gone.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 06:40 PM~7596750
> *What you think Juan?
> 
> 
> ...


Aint it gonna go around the wheel more :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2007, 03:48 PM~7596816
> *Aint it gonna go around the wheel more :dunno:
> *


No member? We talked about that didnt we?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 06:50 PM~7596829
> *No member? We talked about that didnt we?
> *


I member saying i wanted the height to be longer but I liked the original full length fender :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2007, 12:32 AM~7582008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que no? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2007, 03:53 PM~7596850
> *I member saying i wanted the height to be longer but I liked the original full length fender :biggrin:
> *


Let me scan something in the computer. I want to show you what I was trying to do. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your right. In the first pic I did, It was full fender. I wanted to try to do something like this little 16" but if you want the full fender I can do that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its cool but i wanna full fender bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2007, 04:11 PM~7596964
> *its cool but i wanna full fender bro
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fusk are those 214s? i see 3 rows of spokes on the axel


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 1 2007, 04:14 PM~7596973
> *fusk are those 214s? i see 3 rows of spokes on the axel
> *


The article says there 180 spoke rims. I think the most they can put on a 16" rim is 180.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk postmore oldskool bikes in ur freetime i bet u have mags after mags full of shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have about 12 years of Lowrider magazines so one of these days I will post them up in the Randomo pics topic.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7597013
> *I have about 12 years of Lowrider magazines so one of these days I will post them up in the Randomo pics topic.
> *


Start scannin all your lowrider bike magazines, every page. I remeber i did that for the final copy of LBM too dam long, but least everyone got the issue :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 04:34 PM~7597087
> *Start scannin all your lowrider bike magazines, every page. I remeber i did that for the final copy of LBM too dam long, but least everyone got the issue  :biggrin:
> *


I think I only have like the last three issues. If I had the older ones I would do it for everyone.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ionly have 2 last ones i kon bigdada has all them but he wont post page by page


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 04:21 PM~7597013
> *I have about 12 years of Lowrider magazines so one of these days I will post them up in the Randomo pics topic.
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7597092
> *I think I only have like the last three issues. If I had the older ones I would do it for everyone.
> *


i have only ever seen the last issue, i had it, and now i cant find it  I use to read that over and over. If you ever have enough spare time, it would be real good if you could scan the mags you have, i recon it would be good, everyone on here who has LBM issues should scan page by page, and we could eventually have every isssue of LBM. :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 05:08 PM~7596947
> *Your right. In the first pic I did, It was full fender. I wanted to try to do something like this little 16" but if you want the full fender I can do that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 04:39 PM~7597113
> *i have only ever seen the last issue, i had it, and now i cant find it    I use to read that over and over. If you ever have enough spare time, it would be real good if you could scan the mags you have, i recon it would be good, everyone on here who has LBM issues should scan page by page, and we could eventually have every isssue of LBM.  :biggrin:
> *


I will do it for you guys one of these days. Im even willing to put them all on a cd or something for like a doller or whatever.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 10:42 AM~7597131
> *I will do it for you guys one of these days. Im even willing to put them all on a cd or something for like a doller or whatever.
> *


Id pay for the issues on CD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the scanner here and I can scan them in at a very good resolution so the quality would be very good. If eveyone sends me the issues I would do it and send them issues back with a cd of all the issues.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 07:47 PM~7597164
> *I got the scanner here and I can scan them in at a very good resolution so the quality would be very good. If eveyone sends me the issues I would do it and send them issues back with a cd of all the issues.
> *


I got 3 issues


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 04:32 PM~7596286
> *During the week I will cut the sides for the fenders and the rest of the front of the frame. If everything goes well, this will be done soon. Penty of time for Sic713 to paint.
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait till I can get it painted


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

It's looking good so far. More nice work by socios! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 06:25 PM~7605550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 09:26 PM~7605558
> *I hate it.
> *


hater


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 06:27 PM~7605561
> *hater
> *


what is it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7605569
> *what is it?
> *


handle bars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 06:29 PM~7605575
> *handle bars
> *


word?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looks like dookie btich


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 09:31 PM~7605589
> *word?
> *


still a hater or what :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How are they going to work?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

your fat ass is goin to break the bike anyways when u ride it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 2 2007, 09:35 PM~7605617
> *Damn I wish I could build a bike like yours
> *


Its cool bro
I rep for you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 09:34 PM~7605611
> *How are they going to work?
> *


like handle bars


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 07:38 PM~7605636
> *Its cool bro
> I rep for you
> *


bull shit ur 400 punder ass will break them handle bars even with a good weld


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 06:38 PM~7605642
> *like handle bars
> *


Ok, but how are they going to connect or what are they going to look like when there done?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 2 2007, 09:42 PM~7605675
> *bull shit ur 400 punder ass will break them handle bars even with a good weld
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7605685
> *Ok, but how are they going to connect or what are they going to look like when there done?
> *


you will see soon


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEY WOULD B KOOL 4 LIKE SISSY BARS OR A 5TH WHEEL MOUNT..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 06:44 PM~7605685
> *Ok, but how are they going to connect or what are they going to look like when there done?
> *


i think they are going to be siting with the flat piece up, and hes going to add round tube for the grips 
:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 2 2007, 07:02 PM~7605861
> *i think they are going to be siting with the flat piece up, and hes going to add round tube  for the grips
> :dunno:
> *


No no. I have to wait to find out.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the handle bars are too much.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 10:03 PM~7605870
> *No no. I have to wait to find out.
> *


LMAO off there gonna be welded like this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 07:08 PM~7605904
> *oh.
> *


i told you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 2 2007, 07:09 PM~7605915
> *i told you
> *


ok.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2007, 10:15 PM~7605938
> *great.
> *


x2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who cares


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 2 2007, 10:27 PM~7606012
> *who cares
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 2 2007, 07:27 PM~7606012
> *who cares
> *


wtf? If you dont care then dont look at the topic.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont be mad muff diver


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I rather be that then a cock sucker like you. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HEY NOW..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 2 2007, 10:32 PM~7606049
> *HEY NOW..
> *











calm down ladies :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 08:31 PM~7606037
> *I rather be that and a cock sucker .
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 08:37 PM~7606098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 GET IT ON!WITCH ONE IS WITCH?  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 2 2007, 10:40 PM~7606126
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 GET IT ON!WITCH ONE IS WITCH?   :biggrin:
> *


I think cutty gots blond hair


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahahahaa fat ass hoe


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 08:41 PM~7606132
> *I think cutty gots blond hair
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 2 2007, 10:42 PM~7606150
> *bahahahaa fat ass hoe
> *


No?  :dunno: 
J/P bro I know it's "ash plum blonde."


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2007, 10:14 PM~7614401
> *TTT
> *


JUAN U GOT REG 20 IN FORKS...... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 4 2007, 12:16 AM~7614421
> *JUAN U GOT REG 20 IN FORKS...... :biggrin:
> *


why


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i want to piss on you..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

400 pounder deep dookie bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:26 PM~7617711
> *i want to piss on you..
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for cutty


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2007, 05:25 AM~7605550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TNT Parts :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2007, 07:42 AM~7623441
> *TTT for cutty
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2007, 10:56 PM~7614674
> *why
> *


cause i need some and the fat ladies store here is hel expensive :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

go to the big fat ass store juan goes to


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf i thought bone did them


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2007, 05:03 PM~7626459
> *wtf i thought bone did them
> *


yea he said bone did them :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hmmm some kind of bone n tnt partnership?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2007, 03:10 AM~7626498
> *hmmm some kind of bone n tnt partnership?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:loco: 
werd
hmmmmm thats not good.................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2007, 07:03 PM~7626459
> *wtf i thought bone did them
> *


I thought so too.
IDK Ima holla at bone tomorrow
cus I want my shit to be original
not off a production line :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 5 2007, 06:08 PM~7626171
> *cause i need some and the fat ladies store here is hel expensive :angry:
> *


that's why you have a sponsor fool. For real hit up bone bro. No sense in having a sponsor if no one uses his resources


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2007, 08:20 AM~7628713
> *I thought so too.
> IDK Ima holla at bone tomorrow
> cus I want my shit to be original
> ...



Dude don't worry. He ordered some chit from me. It ain't gonna be production. He gives me business for customers he has that want custom parts. NO the price is not affected, he sells them at what I would sell them for.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 
Houston July 22nd


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2007, 11:09 AM~7623592
> *TNT Parts :thumbsup:
> *


NYBONECOLLECTORS custom parts

TNT scissors


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great fat ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 11:27 AM~7637405
> *great fat ass
> *


bitch :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I completly forgot that I had some progress today. Let me go take some pics.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

outstanding we are so proud of u asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 04:57 PM~7639888
> *outstanding we are so proud of u asshole
> *


STFU, Im tired of your shit. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u tell him raul 
we all tired of ur shit cutty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this part welded in. Tonight I will cut out the pieces to box it in and hopefully tomorrow I will get to the fenders. Lots of grinding left to do.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bitch ass ******


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:07 PM~7639971
> *bitch ass ******
> *


Takes one to know one.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 05:06 PM~7639967
> *I got this part welded in. Tonight I will cut out the pieces to box it in and hopefully tomorrow I will get to the fenders. Lots of grinding left to do.
> 
> 
> ...


i liked the other idea of the rear drop tubes


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 11:06 AM~7639967
> *I got this part welded in. Tonight I will cut out the pieces to box it in and hopefully tomorrow I will get to the fenders. Lots of grinding left to do.
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 7 2007, 05:08 PM~7639985
> *i liked the other idea of the rear drop tubes
> *


I liked it too but wait till you see the rear fender on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 05:07 PM~7639974
> *Takes one to know one.
> *


83CUTTY!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls all mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:12 PM~7640022
> *rauls all mad
> *


shut your fucking cum catcher.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

juan goign to have a clean ass bike 
another Raul Alfaro kreation


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 06:13 PM~7640025
> *i love fucking cum catchers.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

real origonal cutty :thumbsdown: like i say all the time u need new material to rip on ppls


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:15 PM~7640042
> *no one is going to recognize me after raul rearrainges my face.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 06:19 PM~7640073
> *i cant wait till i get my ass beat in vegas like this girl beat my ass at school
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 06:17 PM~7640054
> *i like to blow men becuse i feel thats how i express my feelings
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:24 PM~7640128
> *When raul shows up at my house, Im going to cry like a little bitch and hug my mommy.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stop it already im almost pissin in my pants


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 06:28 PM~7640156
> *stop it already im  pissin in my pants and im gay
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 06:27 PM~7640148
> *i like hiding under my moms bed and playing with her dilldoes when the mail man comes
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow real inovatin u gerka lovin basterd


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 06:32 PM~7640200
> *wow real inovatin im a gerka lovin basterd
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wowo
u suck


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 06:36 PM~7640238
> *wowo
> i suck big dicks bucuse im a ******
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:38 PM~7640257
> *I dont know what putasos are but someone told me Im going to get alot of them.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 06:40 PM~7640282
> *my mom once showed me how to have a good time
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:46 PM~7640327
> *Im going to be asleep in my blue pj's when everyone on lil is going to break threw my window and beat my ass cause they hate me for talking shit.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 06:47 PM~7640334
> *last nite i went to my boyfreinds house to play name that bike game and we had more fun then just that game we played footsies and sword fights
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7640377
> *if you think my bikes are shitty, just wait till my cars done.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CUTTY THE BIG ASS SURENIO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice try eric its photo shoped to the fullest fake ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 05:54 PM~7640384
> *CUTTY THE BIG ASS SURENIO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 8 2007, 11:54 AM~7640384
> *CUTTY THE BIG ASS SURENIO
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i dont even have to photo shop this one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DO IT BITCH I DONT CARE
I BEEN IN A CLOWNS BODDY N A MONKEYS BODDY NOTING IS GOING TO MAKE ME MAD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how bout in your sureno bandana unaform


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

why do you want to keep fucking up juans topic?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

W/E I DONT GET BUT HURT LIKE U 
REMEMBER I HAD THEM PICS OF MONKEY N CLOWN ON MY MYSPACE CUS I DID NOT GET ME MAD IT MADE ME LAUGH


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 07:07 PM~7640470
> *W/E I DONT GET BUT HURT LIKE U
> REMEMBER I HAD THEM PICS OF MONKEY N CLOWN ON MY MYSPACE CUS I DID NOT GET ME MAD IT MADE ME LAUGH
> *


who said i was gettin butt hurt bitch ass ***** u got butt hurt all the time when nick2low pissed u off


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I OWNED HIM SO BAD 
I EVEN FELT BAD AFTER I CLOWNED N OWNED HIM HARD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bulll shit u got butt hurt in order to post that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 06:12 PM~7640505
> *bulll shit u got butt hurt in order to post that
> *


You post more then anyone else but me and juan. You must really love us. 

juangotti	202
socios b.c. prez	201
NorCalLux	80
76'_SCHWINN	46
eric ramos	31
noe_from_texas	16
BABOSO HYDROS	12
sic713	12
bad news	10
speedy187	9
mitchell26	9
lowforlife	7
ozzylowrider	5
ZIGS805	5
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	5
SIC'N'TWISTED	5
lowrid3r	5
LowerDinU	4
TonyO	4
EC7Five	3
NaturalHighII	3
Spankz	2
casper805	2
PurpleLicious	2
mortalkombat2	1
CE 707	1
Clown confution	1
GrimReaper	1
runninlow	1
Dream_Angel 2	1
imtgw1a	1
nicklow	1
$$waylow59$$	1
408SHARK	1


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

didnt make any sence u and juan are the ones prolly butt buddies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 06:16 PM~7640532
> *didnt make any sence  u and juan are the ones prolly butt buddies
> *


Your just the dumbest bitch on lil. Thats all that means.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

juan is mad no more assholes


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 07:18 PM~7640552
> *Im just the dumbest bitch on lil. Thats all that means.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 06:19 PM~7640565
> *I give up cause Im a dumb whore.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great want a cookie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 7 2007, 06:22 PM~7640584
> *great want a cookie
> *


No I want you to stfu and kill yourself.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 07:23 PM~7640593
> *No I want  to stfu and kill myself.
> *


great


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
:guns:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :burn: 

^RAUL ^CUTTY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HAPPY EASTER!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

real talk time to eat candy n hams


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IM STILL SAYIN JUAN UR SHIT BE CLEAN WEN ITS DONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 07:07 PM~7640874
> *IM STILL SAYIN JUAN UR SHIT BE CLEAN WEN ITS DONE
> *


Im not done yet. Still working on it right now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 10:07 PM~7640874
> *IM STILL SAYIN JUAN UR SHIT BE CLEAN WEN ITS DONE
> *


this is true and likewise homie  
zig step your game up :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 08:09 PM~7640882
> *this is true and likewise homie
> zig step your game up  :biggrin:
> *


im tryin but i nedd to find some sheetmetal......
shops round here are stingy....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUCK THAT SHIT CALI SHEET METAL IS CHEAPER THAN IN ELPASO SO STO BITCHIN 

N WTF IS WISELIKE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7640907
> *FUCK THAT SHIT CALI SHEET METAL IS CHEAPER THAN IN ELPASO SO STO BITCHIN
> 
> N WTF IS WISELIKE?
> *


your a dumb ass eric likeswise means right back at you


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

O


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck cutty.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

This topic sucks more than billy's, cutty's and lil guys put together.

Bike is cool though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Apr 8 2007, 07:41 AM~7642835
> *This topic sucks more than billy's, cutty's and lil guys put together.
> 
> Bike is cool though. :thumbsup:
> *


my topic sucks now?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 10:45 AM~7642850
> *my topic sucks now?
> *


yaaah mijo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2007, 07:47 AM~7642856
> *yaaah mijo
> *


jaba the hut lookin like mothafucka.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 07:45 AM~7642850
> *my topic sucks now?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7587549


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 10:53 AM~7642885
> *jaba the hut lookin like mothafucka.
> *


you look like a lil white kid with all that hair :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2007, 08:07 AM~7642938
> *you look like a lil white kid with all that hair  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you like it huh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Im going to do two more build ups and thats it. No more bike topics cause cuttys just going to whore them.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

WERE ARE THE PICS OF THE BIKE PROGRESS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 8 2007, 09:02 AM~7643172
> *WERE ARE THE PICS OF THE BIKE PROGRESS
> *


Fuck its only 10 am. You think I was up all night doing shit to it?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 10:06 AM~7643189
> *Fuck its only 10 am. You think I was up all night doing shit to it?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin cry babys keep cryin hoes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 8 2007, 01:46 PM~7644573
> *fuckin cry babys keep cryin hoes
> *


not funny.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 8 2007, 01:46 PM~7644573
> *fuckin cry babys keep cryin hoes
> *


what a bitch.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 12:06 PM~7643189
> *Fuck its only 10 am. You think I was up all night doing shit to it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fucking victor


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut these out today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 07:54 PM~7640803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf is that that u cut?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 8 2007, 07:51 PM~7646738
> *wtf is that that u cut?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

To be continued...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

still dont get it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 8 2007, 08:05 PM~7646848
> *still dont get it?
> *


The flat part that I welded in is going to be as thick as the round bar that was in there. So it will be "boxed" or whatever they call it instead of flat.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool
cool


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It will look alot better boxed in


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 8 2007, 11:54 PM~7647225
> *It will look alot better boxed in
> *


eric dont understand that. please explain to him LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill just wait n see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and yes, Im making a front fender for those who are wondering.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 12:07 AM~7647330
> *ill just wait n see
> *


man eric you going to odessa for sure


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get you fat ass in chat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 30 2007, 09:49 PM~7588008
> *nice build bro
> when it gonna be done juan
> *


you better build that bike bitch


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres an idea how it will look :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 8 2007, 09:12 PM~7647372
> *Heres an idea how it will look  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Exactly. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2007, 12:25 AM~7647458
> *Exactly.  :biggrin:
> *


My Idea
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got the fenders. More on them later.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

this bike yould look nice with a 3D tank


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 9 2007, 07:59 PM~7654069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shark teeth mofo......... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2007, 11:39 PM~7663433
> *pm sent.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ..kasen! (Apr 12, 2007)

GOOD JOB


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..kasen!_@Apr 12 2007, 12:21 AM~7672855
> *GOOD JOB
> *


welcome to the forums bro :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lookin good bitch now u just got to work on one bike not 10


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 12 2007, 10:16 AM~7674251
> *lookin good bitch now u just got to work on one bike not 10
> *


the back fender is a photoshop not realy done :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

think only ONE bike not TEN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 12 2007, 10:28 AM~7674324
> *think only ONE bike not TEN
> *


sorry


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7672431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is the gap between the kick stand and top piece behind the seat post is it going to be empty or are you putting the fender all the way down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2007, 10:56 AM~7675687
> *is the gap between the kick stand and top piece behind the seat post is it going to be empty or are you putting the fender all the way down
> *


Empty. I should have more progress this weekend.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

super


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2007, 01:56 PM~7675687
> *is the gap between the kick stand and top piece behind the seat post is it going to be empty or are you putting the fender all the way down
> *


HUH?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 09:34 PM~7680817
> *HUH?
> *


dont worry raul understand and thats all that matters  raul i say you should start youre own business of building custom raw frames


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 13 2007, 01:43 AM~7681305
> *dont worry raul understand and thats all that matters   raul i say you should start youre own business of building custom raw frames
> *


I agree %100


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

so wats next to get finished....... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2007, 10:43 PM~7681305
> *dont worry raul understand and thats all that matters   raul i say you should start youre own business of building custom raw frames
> *


no.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2007, 07:04 PM~7686513
> *no.
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

keep up the great work homie


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2007, 10:44 AM~7689672
> *keep up the great work homie
> *


dang youre the biggest whore today arent you !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 14 2007, 11:45 AM~7689675
> *dang youre the biggest whore today arent you !
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gotta go see the chromer monday,wish me luck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes not going to be nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7690878
> *Hes not going to be nice.
> *


Damn


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

if i was ya i would send it with roger 
its worth it ill tell u


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 14 2007, 07:48 PM~7691123
> *if i was ya i would send it with roger
> its worth it ill tell u
> *


not yet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what do you guys think of this fender braces design
All criticism excepted.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

medioker it will go with the bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 15 2007, 04:08 PM~7695996
> *medioker it will go with the bike
> *


bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 07:30 PM~7691572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS COOL HOMIE JUS DO IT AND ITL GO GOOD WIT YO PARTS... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 17 2007, 12:14 AM~7708763
> *ITS COOL HOMIE JUS DO IT AND ITL GO GOOD WIT YO PARTS... :biggrin:
> *


I am gonna cut them my self.
should not be too hard hno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2007, 11:31 PM~7717324
> *I am gonna cut them my self.
> chould not be too hard  hno:
> *


it shouldnt they b small not too big


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 04:40 PM~7690821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:57 PM~7725300
> *NICE!!! :0
> *


Its aight. more updates tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Apr 19 2007, 12:57 AM~7725300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hater :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2007, 10:44 PM~7740524
> *TTT
> *


X100000000000000000


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: ^^^ whores ^^^


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i am bout to get a second job so I am not on layitlow all the time LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7740563
> *:thumbsup:    ^^^ whores ^^^
> *


takes one to know one. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 10:16 PM~7740661
> *takes one to know one.  :biggrin:
> *


because i am one. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2007, 08:53 AM~7741831
> *because i am one. :cheesy:
> *


ok.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2007, 10:12 PM~7740643
> *i am bout to get a second job so I am not on layitlow all the time LOL
> *


im gonna get a job. my sisters friend is hiring at a pizza place and gonna fill me a aplication monday.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 07:53 AM~7741835
> *ok.
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

pizza places aint even all that much work...they easy.......all you gotta do is push cheese in to this machine and make thugh all in a machine......if you get another job they easy too all you gotta do is add ingredients to pizzas and scractch your balls all the time with out washing your hands depending on how bad the customer treats you.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 12:08 PM~7742088
> *pizza places aint even all that much work...they easy.......all you gotta do is push cheese in to this machine and make thugh all in a machine......if you get another job they easy too all you gotta do is add ingredients to pizzas and scractch your balls all the time with out washing your hands depending on how bad the customer treats you.......
> *


I worked in the kitchen at smuckey cheese, and that was some work


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 21 2007, 09:08 AM~7742088
> *pizza places aint even all that much work...they easy.......all you gotta do is push cheese in to this machine and make thugh all in a machine......if you get another job they easy too all you gotta do is add ingredients to pizzas and scractch your balls all the time with out washing your hands depending on how bad the customer treats you.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttttttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2007, 08:46 PM~7744132
> *ttttttt
> *


for a incomplete bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hurry up n put the poop murls on it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 07:20 PM~7744652
> *for a incomplete bike
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no more pics.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just fuckin great asshole


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 21 2007, 08:24 PM~7744680
> *just fuckin great asshole
> *


thats right.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wack,wack,wack,toe jam


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 09:01 PM~7646815
> *To be continued...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cleaned up a bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For cutty lmao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67KHxEQGl3o&NR=1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2007, 05:36 PM~7749010
> *For cutty lmao
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67KHxEQGl3o&NR=1
> *


No this ones for him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD37_ipfCHw...related&search=


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT
for some future progress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

kinda looks like someones elses bike!!! hint hint mine!! hint hint :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 25 2007, 01:10 AM~7767924
> *kinda looks like someones elses bike!!! hint hint mine!! hint hint :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: 
I hope not lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

avion not like ur juan is workin hard to finish his bike not workin hard to become a babys daddy :uh: :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT
for a incomplete bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 11:48 PM~7775476
> *TTT
> for a incomplete bike
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 08:57 PM~7750777
> *No this ones for him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD37_ipfCHw...related&search=
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2007, 11:48 PM~7775476
> *TTT
> for a incomplete bike
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IS IT DONE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 29 2007, 03:06 PM~7797277
> *IS IT DONE?
> *


no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 29 2007, 01:06 PM~7797277
> *IS IT DONE?
> *


FUCK NO!!! :angry: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2007, 12:40 PM~7797419
> *FUCK NO!!!  :angry:  :uh:
> *


and why not


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 29 2007, 02:10 PM~7797525
> *and why not
> *


 :uh: I dont have to answer to anyone else but Juan. If he has any questions about this project then he can send me a pm with any type of comments that he has for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2007, 04:41 PM~7797666
> *:uh:  I dont have to answer to anyone else but Juan. If he has any questions about this project then he can send me a pm with any type of comments that he has for me.
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 08:01 PM~7646815
> *To be continued...
> 
> 
> ...


raul how did you cut these pieces ? post up detail pics for me when you weld in the pieces i want to see how to do also :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 29 2007, 07:21 PM~7799046
> *raul how did you cut these pieces ? post up detail pics for me when you weld in the pieces i want to see how to do also  :biggrin:
> *


Which pieces? These?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2007, 06:23 PM~7799060
> *Which pieces? These?
> 
> 
> ...



man do you have some one help you ? no not those but damn i cant believe you got those so perfect , but i mean the main side pieces


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 29 2007, 07:27 PM~7799089
> *man do you have some one help you ? no not those but damn i cant believe you got those so perfect , but i mean the main side pieces
> *


I did all that by myself. Thanks  Are you talking about the skirts or the sides for the tanks? If not then what sides? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

how u bend those can u use those little torch things to bend easier


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2007, 06:10 AM~7768654
> *avion not like ur juan is workin hard to finish his bike not workin hard to become a babys daddy :uh: :banghead:
> *


?????? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait to see the down tube boxed in
its gonna be pimp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 30 2007, 08:24 PM~7807526
> *how u bend those can u use those little torch things to bend easier
> *


I bent the long ones by hand and the short ones with some plyers. No torches were used.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ok i had another ? lol n if u doin a tank like on sic n twisted bike how u measure the sides of the skirt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 30 2007, 11:30 PM~7808065
> *ok i had another ? lol n if u doin a tank like on sic n twisted bike how u measure the sides of the skirt
> *


with cardboard


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my pedals for this project. They are gonna get boxed in similar to recs pedals same idea different design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 09:34 PM~7808097
> *with cardboard
> *


pretty much. When I did his sics' tank, I just overlapped the cardboard on the frame more then you normally would. Cut off the extra and put it against the frame and see if you need to adjust or cut some more off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 09:41 PM~7808138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i was wondering about the down tube sides


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 30 2007, 09:55 PM~7808242
> *i was wondering about the down tube sides
> *


Oh, I had a cardboard cut out for the 1/4" thick stuff already so I just traced it onto some sheetmetal and cut two of them out. I will take pics for you when I weld everything in.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well they look so perfect honestly when i cut things they dont look so great like that


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

I HAD SUM PREETY GOOD PEDALS 4 BOXIN BUT I AINT SURE IF MY CUZ THREW THEM OUT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 30 2007, 10:03 PM~7808323
> *well they look so perfect honestly when i cut things they dont look so great like that
> *


Thank you.  To be honest I have been cutting alot of metal with my saw so I know how its going to cut and react to certain things. When I cut those out I took my time and followed the lines so I wouldnt have to cut them out twice. Just slow down. I know were all in a hurry to get projects done but it feels good when you do it right the first time.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2007, 12:33 AM~7808540
> *Thank you.   To be honest I have been cutting alot of metal with my saw so I know how its going to cut and react to certain things. When I cut those out I took my time and followed the lines so I wouldnt have to cut them out twice. Just slow down. I know were all in a hurry to get projects done but it feels good when you do it right the first time.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got some new custom parts for this 
give me a sec and I will post em up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 09:51 PM~7824284
> *got some new custom parts for this
> give me a sec and I will post em up
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

user posted image


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 11:53 PM~7824301
> *
> *


bad ass aye


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7824284
> *got some new custom parts for this
> give me a sec and I will post em up
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 08:51 PM~7824284
> *got some new custom parts for this
> give me a sec and I will post em up
> *


????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i dont get what the peices of thin metal is 4??? something about boxing something?? any pics to better explain it??plz...ty :biggrin: i like this frame  lookin good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73+Apr 10 2007, 12:00 AM~7655309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like this


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I decided I am gonna do a 3d tank
hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 08:33 PM~7830788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah I cant draw for shit but ... LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 07:33 PM~7830788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please dont. it will look cluttered and over done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think it will look good no


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is raul going to make it a 3d tank?
its a good idea


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 3 2007, 10:41 PM~7830855
> *is raul going to make it a 3d tank?
> its a good idea
> *


thats up to him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I think. Theres way too many diamond tanks in Texas.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

^lol ye speaketh the truth. i don't know though, maybe you could mock it up with cardboard just to see what it would look like. :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2007, 10:44 PM~7830880
> *This is what I think. Theres way too many diamond tanks in Texas.
> *


then I need a new 3d design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 08:47 PM~7830912
> *then I need a new 3d design
> *


You know what that means. :yessad: ( <--------- juan gotti)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2007, 10:50 PM~7830942
> *You know what that means.  :yessad: ( <--------- juan gotti)
> *


LMK via PM if your down LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 07:47 PM~7830912
> *then I need a new 3d design
> *


word?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 08:52 PM~7830965
> *LMK via PM if your down LOL
> *


pm sent.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 08:33 PM~7830788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats going to look tight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 4 2007, 12:11 AM~7831536
> *thats going to look tight
> *


FINALLY some one who agrees


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think it would look better with a 3 d tank also maybe a different style from the rest tho. does socios charge you more for all this upgrading n mind changing your doing? just wondering


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 3 2007, 10:19 PM~7831614
> *i think it would look better with a 3 d tank also maybe a different style from the rest tho. does socios charge you more for all this upgrading n mind changing your doing? just wondering
> *


 :biggrin: Im not sure what changes are going to be made so I dont know.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2007, 12:20 AM~7831627
> *:biggrin:  Im not sure what changes are going to be made so I dont know.
> *


x2 I done confused my damn self


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 4 2007, 12:19 AM~7831614
> *i think it would look better with a 3 d tank also maybe a different style from the rest tho. does socios charge you more for all this upgrading n mind changing your doing? just wondering
> *


you confuse me bro. What are you saying?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2007, 10:23 PM~7831656
> *you confuse me bro. What are you saying?
> *


Hes saying dont do a diamond tank. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i was trying to say you should do a 3d tank but make it different from the other tanks. but i think socios doesnt want you to lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 4 2007, 12:31 AM~7831719
> *i was trying to say you should do a 3d tank but make it different from the other tanks. but i think socios doesnt want you to lol
> *


IDK what I wanna do anymore. Every time I look at my frame IDK ,I just see a plain frame.just me I guess


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

In full affect.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2007, 06:38 AM~7830832
> *I think it will look good no
> *


It'll look good brotha don't listen to them nukkas. I've always favored the 3D tank myself :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2007, 12:41 PM~7867162
> *It'll look good brotha don't listen to them nukkas.  I've always favored the 3D tank myself :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

the 3d tank would look tight i reckon but it won't hurt to do a different style but in the end its ur bike so build how u want two


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3-d tanks are the shit.
better than a plain ol regualr tank like everyone has..

just make your 3-d different from the other..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So whats it going to be? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 12:34 AM~7872412
> *So whats it going to be?  :dunno:
> *


pm sent


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

MY OPINION IS GO DIAMOND BABY...I THINK U SHOULD HAVE SIK DO U A CRAZY ASS TANK U KNO THAT FOO GET'S DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN WEN HE WANTS TO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 10 2007, 11:53 AM~7874947
> *MY OPINION IS GO DIAMOND BABY...I THINK U SHOULD HAVE SIK DO U A CRAZY ASS TANK U KNO THAT FOO GET'S DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN WEN HE WANTS TO
> *


I see diomonds


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2007, 10:52 PM~7872533
> *pm sent
> *


FUCK DIAMONDS!!!!!

pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 06:38 PM~7877900
> *FUCK DIAMONDS!!!!!
> 
> pm sent.
> *


DIAMONDS are forever


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do the tank in the shape of a poop bahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 10 2007, 10:19 PM~7879528
> *do the tank in the shape of a penis bahaha
> *


:uh: *Your so GAY!!!*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2007, 10:29 PM~7872377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I always loved that frame it looks so nice with the 3D tank


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 10:18 PM~7880484
> *:uh:   Im so GAY!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

poop.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

pee


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 01:22 PM~7894427
> *TTT
> *


Whos ricardo?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 03:24 PM~7894439
> *Whos ricardo?
> *


a fellow member.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thoght he might have been your "domestic partner" or something.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 03:33 PM~7894481
> *I thoght he might have been your "domestic partner" or something.
> *


domestic partner lmao.no he is a LA member.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for a helluva long ass build. LMAO ahahahahahahahaha
I am Boredddddddddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 04:28 PM~7895513
> *TTT for a helluva long ass build. LMAO ahahahahahahahaha
> I am Boredddddddddddddddddddddddddd.
> *


not realy. started mines last year.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 07:28 PM~7895513
> *TTT for a helluva long ass build. LMAO ahahahahahahahaha
> I am Boredddddddddddddddddddddddddd.
> *


aint rauls fault it urs cuz ur changin plans wen somthin already done if i was him ill stop buildin it 4 u lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 13 2007, 07:59 PM~7895659
> *not realy. started mines last year.
> *


what else do you have besides a frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 13 2007, 08:48 PM~7895918
> *aint rauls fault it urs cuz ur changin plans wen somthin already done if i was him ill stop buildin it 4 u lol
> *


LMAO nothing is changing on this build homie. thats just alot of talk on my part.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

o so wat u get face plate parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 13 2007, 08:52 PM~7895949
> *o so wat u get face plate parts
> *


I have some faced parts I have posted a few of them


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 05:48 PM~7895920
> *what else do you have besides a frame
> *


the og kickstand and thats it. i should get my fenders soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7896069
> *the og kickstand and thats it. i should get my fenders soon.
> *


your moving real slow,man. Good luck


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 06:42 PM~7896259
> *your moving real slow,man. Good luck
> *


no shit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poop sex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 14 2007, 03:12 PM~7901017
> *I masturbate to poop sex
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

juan change that pic of u u look like a whale and a 10 year old


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^^faggggggg


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do me a favor Raul. :biggrin:
Mock up the lower bar for me with some tape. PLAWEEZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 10:01 PM~7928237
> *Do me a favor Raul. :biggrin:
> Mock up the lower bar for me with some tape. PLAWEEZ
> *


You know what, I kep forgetting to do that. This has been a very busy week for me but I will get it done. Pics will be up late cause I got things to do after work.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2007, 12:10 AM~7928280
> *You know what, I kep forgetting to do that. This has been a very busy week for me but I will get it done. Pics will be up late cause I got things to do after work.
> *


no problem I just wanna see what it will potentialy look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I love it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The top of the tube is not supposed to widen when it gets to the tank though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok. We can do two diffeent things. I can make it all the same thickness or I can flair it out? What should I do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 09:55 PM~7934428
> *The top of the tube is not supposed to widen when it gets to the tank though
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Same thickness all the way up just like the previous down tube


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 09:57 PM~7934444
> *Same thickness all the way up just like the previous down tube
> *


Gotcha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2007, 11:57 PM~7934447
> *Gotcha.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 18 2007, 11:59 PM~7934463
> *shit clean
> *


Odessa eric dont forget


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just for the hell of it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got big plans for this when it gets back to me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ODESSSA FOR SURE U LIL WHORE U BETTER NOT COME UP WITH SOME OTHER SHIT FUCKER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 10:03 PM~7934500
> *got big plans for this when it gets back to me
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2007, 12:12 AM~7934575
> *word?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the mock up Raul. I can sleep now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 09:26 AM~7936029
> *Thanks for the mock up Raul. I can sleep now
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am thinking of doing the back skirt like this. what do you guys think. With the 3-d look


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

You need to stop being picky as fuck and changing your mind every 2 minutes, that's what I think. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@May 19 2007, 11:34 AM~7936068
> *You need to stop being picky as fuck and changing your mind every 2 minutes, that's what I think. lol
> *


not much has changed LOL rauls not puting the diomond tank on :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just remember that you need to stay in full custom. Doing to much will bump you up into radical or something. I dont think there is enough space on your skirt to do a 3d effect on it anyway.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

yea that true they too skinny....unless he was gonna have u redo them :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 19 2007, 11:51 AM~7936125
> *yea that true they too skinny....unless he was gonna have u redo them :dunno:
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

raul juans got sumthing up his sleeve ohhh noo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 19 2007, 10:16 AM~7936203
> *raul juans got sumthing up his sleeve ohhh noo
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2007, 12:17 PM~7936212
> *:banghead:
> *


If you keep that up your gonna have aneurysm.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 10:18 AM~7936219
> *If you keep that up your gonna have  aneurysm.
> *


and a bad headache.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

take the advil now raul so wen it happens it wont hurt as bad lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2007, 08:50 PM~7951105
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@May 19 2007, 08:34 AM~7936068
> *You need to stop being picky as fuck and changing your mind every 2 minutes, that's what I think. lol
> *


X2!


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

X3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing has been altered at all to this project. If it has,Raul is not gonna do the work to it. The only thing Raul is doing to this frame is what we originally talked about. In fact he is doing less work then originally planned. So there is no extravagant plans that Raul is doing that will prolong the build.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone settle down. I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7958708
> *Everyone settle down. I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel.  :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 07:12 PM~7958867
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 09:13 PM~7958869
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I guess thats a good thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 07:16 PM~7958894
> *I guess thats a good thing
> *


sure.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

A man of few words. LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

juan just be patient i had to learn taht the fukedup way n i might have lost a bizness partner


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 22 2007, 09:43 PM~7959087
> *juan just be patient i had to learn taht the fukedup way n i might have lost a bizness partner
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 05:34 PM~7958708
> *Everyone settle down. I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel.  :0
> *


lay off the pipe raul.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont know if this has been done before but...








I wanna get faced cups to get engraved what do you guys think.
and if you know any one that can do them let me know.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, how about some faced tires too, I'm pretty sure that hasn't been done before.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@May 22 2007, 10:36 PM~7959520
> *Hey, how about some faced tires too, I'm pretty sure that hasn't been done before.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 08:09 PM~7959323
> *I dont know if this has been done before but...
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to do something like that for my next project but I guess you beat me to it.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

They have been done before on that blue bike with the tv's in the mirrors, i forgot the name...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The red one?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 23 2007, 02:16 PM~7959856
> *They have been done before on that blue bike with the tv's in the mirrors, i forgot the name...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lady death???


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 24 2007, 07:24 AM~7964541
> *lady death???
> *


 :biggrin: Correct


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 07:09 PM~7959323
> *I dont know if this has been done before but...
> 
> 
> ...


not cool.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

urs mokein crack that idea is crazy n origonal bitch hoe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7972252
> *urs mokein crack that idea is crazy n origonal bitch hoe
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 08:34 PM~7989495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  get er done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2007, 08:40 PM~7989517
> * get er done
> *


yes sir


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

ok juan in my opinion lookin at the pic just abouve u need to add
bigger skirts...maybe a lil design for the seat post...and maybe a different tank, but nothing to crazy just sumthing simple that goes wit the the flow of everything else


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 08:45 AM~7991826
> *ok juan in my opinion lookin at the pic just abouve u need to add
> bigger skirts...maybe a lil design for the seat post...and maybe a different tank, but nothing to crazy just sumthing simple that goes wit the the flow of everything else
> *


WHERES YOUR BIKE??????????????? :uh: 






















j/p :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 07:45 AM~7991826
> *ok juan in my opinion lookin at the pic just abouve u need to add
> bigger skirts...maybe a lil design for the seat post...and maybe a different tank, but nothing to crazy just sumthing simple that goes wit the the flow of everything else
> *


dont give him ideas. :twak:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 08:47 AM~7991834
> *WHERES YOUR BIKE???????????????  :uh:
> j/p  :biggrin:
> *


um sitting in ur garage waiting for u to start working on it :angry: 






























lol, hopefully sumday


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 08:48 AM~7991843
> *dont give him ideas. :twak:
> *


 :angry: juat a suggestion


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 08:48 AM~7991844
> *um sitting in ur garage waiting for u to start working on it :angry:
> lol, hopefully sumday
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 10:45 AM~7991826
> *ok juan in my opinion lookin at the pic just abouve u need to add
> bigger skirts...maybe a lil design for the seat post...and maybe a different tank, but nothing to crazy just sumthing simple that goes wit the the flow of everything else
> *


You will see  
when I get it back

oh and I promise it will still look like a bike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 08:50 AM~7991850
> *You will see
> when I get it back
> 
> ...


omg dnt go like that wolverine bike
u are gonna go texas radical now


and yea word raul, we gonna have to plan on a nice build up, but im not gonna be like *JUAN*and keep changing my mind  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 07:50 AM~7991850
> *You will see
> when I get it back
> 
> ...


your gonna end up being a radical.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 10:52 AM~7991857
> *omg dnt go like that wolverine bike
> u are gonna go texas radical now
> and yea word raul, we gonna have to plan on a nice build up, but im not gonna be like JUANand keep changing my mind   :biggrin:
> *


I have not changed my mind up much. WHY???? Was I given this god awful stereotype?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 08:54 AM~7991867
> *I have not changed my mind up much. WHY???? Was I given this god awful stereotype?
> *


cuz texas always goes radical n u are going radical


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 07:49 AM~7991845
> *:angry: juat a suggestion
> *


  



juans bikes gonna be over done with useless parts like "faced cups"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 10:56 AM~7991875
> *cuz texas always goes radical n u are going radical
> *


I am not at liberty to say. :biggrin: 
You know we gotta do it big


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone stop giving Juan shit. Its his frame and he can paint it pink with white roses if he wants to. I know he wants this bike to turn our right the first time. Were going to get this done real soon and move on to Nenas bike next.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 08:09 PM~7959323
> *I dont know if this has been done before but...
> 
> 
> ...


make a design not just a faced plat, in my opinion will look way kooler


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 10:57 AM~7991879
> *
> juans bikes gonna be over done with useless parts like "faced cups"
> *


Have a lil faith oh and I will send that m.o. tomorrow post office is closed.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 07:57 AM~7991881
> *I am not at liberty to say. :biggrin:
> You know we gotta do it big
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 08:58 AM~7991888
> *Everyone stop giving Juan shit. Its his frame and he can paint it pink with white roses if he wants to. I know he wants this bike to turn our right the first time. Were going to get this done real soon and move on to Nenas bike next.
> *


yes master :worship: 

and yea after nena's bike it's mine 
lol
jp


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2007, 07:58 AM~7991891
> *Have a lil faith oh and I will send that m.o. tomorrow post office is closed.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 28 2007, 09:00 AM~7991900
> *yes master :worship:
> 
> and yea after nena's bike it's mine
> ...


I think theres someone else after nena but Im not sure if hes ready.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 28 2007, 10:58 AM~7991888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be overdone! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 08:02 AM~7991914
> *I think theres someone else after nena but Im not sure if hes ready.
> *


yo raul let me know on them parts cause im leaving to mexico in a few days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 09:05 AM~7991926
> *yo raul let me know on them parts cause im leaving to mexico in a few days.
> *


when you leaving and for how long?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 08:06 AM~7991936
> *when you leaving and for how long?
> *


in 2 weeks. gonna be gone for like 2 months, thats why i want to get this settled out before i leave.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 09:13 AM~7991959
> *in 2 weeks. gonna be gone for like 2 months, thats why i want to get this settled out before i leave.
> *


Wow! Ok, Let me get to work then.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 08:15 AM~7991967
> *Wow! Ok, Let me get to work then.
> *


great.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

raul always speakes the truth 
ok juan ill stop bitchin to u about ur bike just dont fuck it up :rofl: jk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 28 2007, 12:12 PM~7992296
> *raul always speakes the truth
> ok juan ill stop bitchin to u about ur bike just dont fuck it up :rofl: jk
> *


Nobody said any thing gay! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

yo juan i seen somebody sellling some kandy rootbeer....
30 shipped is a good price....

my gun is itching to spray something!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got you fool


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whqats the status...what parts you throwing on there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just some of the parts going on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you explain to me again how the handlebars are going to work? I dont get it. Where do the grips go and stuff? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

x2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:banghead: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No comment. LOL
Bone is taking care of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 06:49 PM~8003007
> *No comment. LOL
> Bone is taking care of it
> *


Thats not what I asked you...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IDK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 29 2007, 05:49 PM~8003007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*SOCIOS 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, MAY 27TH 2007 - SACRAMENTO CA.*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313332

I wanna go. when is it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sarcasm


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you send that m.o.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No comment.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 06:58 PM~8003069
> *SOCIOS 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, MAY 27TH 2007 - SACRAMENTO CA.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313332
> 
> ...


i keep forgetting to take that off. I always have something come up and I forget to do that. You wanna go next year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you see the link for this? This truck was crazy!!!!

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2084.flv


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have already told you Raul.
I do not give my heart to just any one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 29 2007, 06:00 PM~8003090
> *you send that m.o.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*I plead the fif!!!*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 06:06 PM~8003144
> *I plead the fif!!!
> *


forget it. :uh: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 29 2007, 09:09 PM~8003162
> *forget it. :uh:  :angry:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

in the words of cutty.






"juans gonna put poop murals on it"


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

poop murals on the tank and a shart squirt going down the skirt.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 29 2007, 09:16 PM~8003231
> *poop murals on the tank and a shart squirt going down the skirt.
> *


Dumb ass :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2007, 09:03 PM~8003110
> *Did you see the link for this? This truck was crazy!!!!
> 
> http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b375/dj_...Picture2084.flv
> *


Damn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8003241
> *Dumb ass  :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna do it. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CAHCAH


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

on the chain gaurd gold leaf "hershey stain"


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

turds scattered all over the display


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You are doing for cutty right.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2007, 06:27 PM~8003380
> *You are doing for cutty right.
> *


hope he makes it okay.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

what happen to the back fender?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 30 2007, 08:44 PM~8011860
> *what happen to the back fender?
> *


Its gone. Juan doesnt want it on there anymore.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 30 2007, 10:44 PM~8011860
> *what happen to the back fender?
> *


What Raul said.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 14 2007, 06:42 PM~7902554
> *juan change that pic of u u look like a whale and a 10 year old
> *


Your last post in my build up
ass clownin like always R.I.P. my internet buddy.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN THATS STILL FUNNY N SAD AT THE SAME TIME
WE NEED A NEW SHIT TALKER FOR LIL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

guess im not painting it anymore, from what i heard..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd: WTF?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Will see options are still open. I got lots of time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it still going to be ready for odessa?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope so that is my goal I am sending my forks to Cortezsoon I already gotr a quote from him


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: ODESAAAAAAAAA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2007, 09:40 PM~8026584
> *I hope so that is my goal I am sending my forks to Cortezsoon I already gotr a quote from him
> *


How much?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

240 for both forks one side each.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

PLATED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

engraved


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUCKEN DEAL
TOLD YA CORTEZ IN IN UR NEIGHBOORHOOD IN DALLAS 
1 OR 2 OR WAT EVER HHOURS AWAY FROM YOU CUS OF TRAFIC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2007, 11:46 PM~8026626
> *engraved
> *


 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

hes charging 240 engraved and plated? chrome and gold or just chrome?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No chrome just engraved. Mother Fucker.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for got the j/p LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2007, 08:44 PM~8026606
> *240 for both forks one side each.
> *


$24O for 2 sets of forks. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No 2 plates 1 set or forks 120 each plate 240 for 2 forks 1 set


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gotta get them repaired first.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats what i was told..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2007, 08:41 PM~8030985
> *No 2 plates 1 set or forks 120 each plate 240 for 2 forks 1 set
> *


ok 12O engraved, 24O engraved and chromed.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think he means 240 with out chrome just engraved


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 2 2007, 09:45 PM~8031274
> *i think he means 240 with out chrome just engraved
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8031177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2007, 07:46 PM~8035336
> *engraving from cortez
> :yes:
> *


no.. about me painting the frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 01:13 AM~8036631
> *no.. about me painting the frame.
> *


Will see I got a club member who is a painter now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 07:00 PM~8062889
> *Will see I got a club member who is a painter now.
> *


word? Does he use krylon or dupli color?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2007, 09:01 PM~8062893
> *word? Does he use krylon or dupli color?
> *


lol...

house of kolors! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2007, 09:01 PM~8062893
> *word? Does he use krylon or dupli color?
> *


got jokes I see


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WERD 
SHIT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 07:00 PM~8062889
> *Will see I got a club member who is a painter now.
> *


if you want cheap thats what you git i thought it was gonna be a show bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 8 2007, 01:34 AM~8064518
> *if you want cheap thats what you git i thought it was gonna be a show bike
> *


funny guys all over the joint..lol


it will be show! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2007, 07:00 PM~8062889
> *Will see I got a club member who is a painter now.
> *


oh well.. less work for me.. untill then ill just tease ya with other paint jobs..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jun 8 2007, 01:34 AM~8064518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Real talk :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent. :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 shit hes mad


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2007, 05:56 PM~8078390
> *pm sent.  :angry:
> *


returned.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PM Returned.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8078390
> *pm sent.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

jocker :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Why you say that?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2007, 08:03 PM~8113403
> *i dunno
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

jocker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn it. I wish I had proof that I wanted them colors a while back. LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2007, 05:05 PM~8113414
> *Damn it. I wish I had proof that I wanted them colors a while back. LOL
> *


jocker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 15 2007, 08:07 PM~8113424
> *jocker
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

jocker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2007, 08:30 PM~8113522
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont kno wtf that is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 15 2007, 08:41 PM~8113580
> *dont kno wtf that is
> *


copying some one.
I like copied your idea


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its called a biter homie

biter
hahaha
jk homie u kno i love you :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

biter..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2007, 05:50 PM~8113618
> *copying some one.
> I like copied your idea
> *


jocker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2007, 06:18 PM~8113758
> *NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> *


anything new on the bike? updates?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing yet


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

still think you need to come up with another name.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 15 2007, 10:48 PM~8114275
> *still think you need to come up with another name.
> *


I like the name


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2007, 10:52 PM~8114295
> *I like the name
> *


kinda has a double meaning.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

please, Educate me.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

slap yourself..... you made the name up and you dont know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 16 2007, 02:05 PM~8116865
> *slap yourself.....    you made the name up and you dont know
> *


I love the name. My home boy Socios b.c. prez named it for me.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

slap ur monkey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, this is why I picked the name or suggested it. After talking to Juan for a while, he wanted something that expressed his pride in his Mexican heritage. Because Mexicans have whats called "Brown Pride", Juan felt that he had enough of this "pride" in him to have the bike named after that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 11:12 AM~8116901
> *slap ur monkey
> *


slap yo wang. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WANG CHUNG TONITE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What you think?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MAGNIFICO 
THIS BIKE BE CLEAN IF JUAN DOSE IT RITE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It helps aot. 










We will see what else happens today.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Where u building it at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 16 2007, 01:08 PM~8117109
> *Where u building it at?
> *


4 different places.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ehwn you put the chain guard on wouldnt the boxed part in the middle be in the way?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that looks like my chain gard


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 16 2007, 01:14 PM~8117129
> *ehwn you put the chain guard on wouldnt the boxed part in the middle be in the way?
> *


No.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 16 2007, 01:14 PM~8117130
> *that looks like my  chain gard
> *


The one Adolfo kept?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice. Raul


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This an ARTISTICS aproved build


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 02:23 PM~8116935
> *Ok, this is why I picked the name or suggested it. After talking to Juan for a while, he wanted something that expressed his pride in his Mexican heritage. Because Mexicans have whats called "Brown Pride", Juan felt that he had enough of this "pride" in him to have the bike named after that.
> *


the theme and idea for the name is cool. but, where i come from, a "brown" is another name for an butthole. so......deep brown.....you know?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO. It does not matter much.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2007, 05:04 PM~8117552
> *LMAO. It does not matter much.
> *


glad you understand, and as long as youre happy, thats all that matters.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

true.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

engrave and chrome or paint?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2007, 03:03 PM~8117543
> *the theme and idea for the name is cool.  but, where i come from, a "brown" is another name for an butthole.  so......deep brown.....you know?
> *


If cutty were here, he would probably add to that to the point where it would go to far.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Gold plated.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Were not doing any gold on this bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much engraving are you going to do on the bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Forks,Handle bars.Chain guard and maybe pedals. If I dont paint them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

painted pedals sounds like a bad idea. :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 05:49 PM~8117698
> *painted pedals sounds like a bad idea.  :yessad:
> *


I would have to disagree. I believe painted pedals has alot of potential.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn u almost haveint the same parts as me engraved


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 06:04 PM~8117740
> *damn u almost haveint the same parts as me engraved
> *


Man!! when your sh!t getting chromed


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn niga
chill
lend me 300 n it be plated ill guarentie that 
monday is job hunting again
rite now the wind iss fucked up n its to late anyways to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2007, 03:50 PM~8117701
> *I would have to disagree. I believe painted pedals has alot of potential.
> *


I agree. They do have alot of potential but im just saying that it sounds like a bad idea cause the pedals usually hit the ground alot, especially on a two wheeler. Thats probably the reason why you havent seen tham on many bikes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Very true, I figure I would not put them on the bike until I setup at the show.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 06:09 PM~8117759
> *damn niga
> chill
> lend me 300 n it be plated ill guarentie that
> ...


Online applications.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd they have that haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 16 2007, 06:17 PM~8117783
> *werd they have that haha
> *


Dumb ass, just file for disability. You are officially retarded.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Top of the tread for a bad ass bike in the making.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

jocker..........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 03:18 PM~8121730
> *jocker..........
> *


no sir.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

biter


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I ericramos SUCK COCK+Jun 17 2007, 07:43 PM~8122685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This pick is my new backround


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It looks different with the chainguard huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 08:48 PM~8129951
> *It looks different with the chainguard huh?
> *


Very, bro.Im lvin it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice frame


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2007, 09:47 PM~8129930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CLOWNS DEEP CACA BROWN AHHAHAHAHA JP ITS LOOKIN SICK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 20 2007, 01:18 PM~8141806
> *CLOWNS DEEP CACA BROWN AHHAHAHAHA JP ITS LOOKIN SICK
> *


it says Juan Gotti now. LMAO


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

I KNO HHAHAHAA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2007, 10:26 AM~8141843
> *it says Juan Gotti now. LMAO
> *


CLOWN. :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

got something in the mail today!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 20 2007, 03:39 PM~8142631
> *got something in the mail today!!!!!!!
> *


  
When raul is done the frame will be there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2007, 03:31 PM~8142584
> *CLOWN. :uh:
> *


what?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2007, 01:18 PM~8142848
> *what?
> *


nada.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2007, 04:45 PM~8143029
> *nada.
> *


 uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2007, 06:47 PM~8129930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get this peice of shit done already.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 01:13 AM~8146188
> *get this peice of shit done already.
> *


Patience is a virtue my son

But for real, if it took no time to do it wouldnt look this good.
Are you gonna do the paint?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2007, 06:59 AM~8146744
> *Patience is a virtue my son
> 
> But for real, if it took no time to do it wouldnt look this good.
> ...


lol i know.. just givin juan a hard time..

no im not painting it..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2007, 08:59 AM~8146744
> *Patience is a virtue my son
> 
> But for real, if it took no time to do it wouldnt look this good.
> ...


son? aren't you like 19?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2007, 07:44 PM~8147471
> *son? aren't you like 19?
> *



I thought he was more like 16 ? :dunno:



J/K :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 03:13 AM~8146188
> *get this peice of shit done already.
> *


Im hurt.  Na its on homefry


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

CHAT ****.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2007, 05:08 PM~8149589
> *CHAT ****.
> *


later


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 03:04 PM~8149923
> *later
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 01:13 AM~8146188
> *get this peice of shit done already.
> *


Everyone hold your horses. Its almost done.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2007, 09:44 AM~8147471
> *son? aren't you like 19?
> *


hahahah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

So, who's doing the paint?
By the waynice work Raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2007, 06:33 PM~8150761
> *So, who's doing the paint?
> By the waynice work Raul.
> *


Thank you. I think show-bound is doing the paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 08:34 PM~8150769
> *Thank you. I think show-bound is doing the paint.
> *


What he said


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My grips... A NYBONECOLLECTOR original


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 09:43 PM~8150838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 06:43 PM~8150838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  woodgrain grippin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 21 2007, 08:47 PM~8150874
> * woodgrain grippin
> *


That what a sposor does homie. Hooks you up.  
TEXAS SWANGIN


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 09:43 PM~8150838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O.K. My sprocket. TNT is cutting it out. Just got to wait for them to cut it and its added to the list


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf happend 2 it? juzdess was differnt wasent it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 05:43 PM~8150838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should get those carved


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:36 PM~8158023
> *wtf happend 2 it? juzdess was differnt wasent it
> *


Same one he did for me. At a reasonable price also


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 22 2007, 08:38 PM~8158034
> *you should get those carved
> *


Thos are not the actual ones im got mine are either gonna say DEEP BROWN SCHWINN carved. IDK yet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no that aint the design didnt u show me some 3d desin n shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:40 PM~8158042
> *no that aint the design didnt u show me some 3d desin n shit
> *


No


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd: fuck it yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:43 PM~8158056
> *:werd: fuck it yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for ya
> *


and as I already told ya Taco is doing my custom fenders. ASAP.  
My lazy has to go to Dallas sometime this week and drop off my forks at Cortez :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dallas is like 30minutes away with out traffic haha 2 with trafic so go in the morining like 5 am haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:52 PM~8158100
> *dallas is like 30minutes away with out traffic haha 2 with trafic so go in the morining like 5 am haha
> *


No tomorrow is to soon. I dont have time, :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no mames guey thats the only think the forks? were the hanle bars at yo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:59 PM~8158137
> *no mames guey thats the only think the forks? were the hanle bars at yo
> *


Bones still got them. He is gonna send them straight to Cortez


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen niga details haha oh yea that reminds me i have to call up bones :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

When bone is done with them he will send them to cortez


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok
great
yay
damn
i cant wait to see ur shit done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 09:18 PM~8158213
> *ok
> great
> yay
> ...


viseversa homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

da fuck is that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Means your bikes gonna be pimp too.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd: maybe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 09:27 PM~8158262
> *:werd: maybe
> *


yes werd


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 03:57 PM~8162076
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

user posted image
look what I got for this today
user posted image
back side
user posted image
front.

NICE HUH!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2007, 05:32 PM~8173040
> *user posted image
> look what I got for this today
> user posted image
> ...


  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

There  Cortez gets down


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cortez dose get down 
just look at dannys bike 
the seat is one the best engravings i ever seen its just flawless


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You cant see the forks. WTF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

da fuck is that for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2007, 08:54 PM~8176111
> *da fuck is that for?
> *


the bike.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat part to be more espacific


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2007, 06:33 PM~8158017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that justdeez sprocket.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2007, 09:01 PM~8176176
> *wat part to be more espacific
> *


The part behind the crank.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 11:06 PM~8176217
> *is that justdeez sprocket.
> *


JUSTDEEZined  
but not mine.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2007, 09:12 PM~8176258
> *JUSTDEEZined
> but not mine.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2007, 11:12 PM~8176258
> *JUSTDEEZined
> but not mine.
> *


Fair price on designs too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2007, 09:12 PM~8176258
> *JUSTDEEZined
> but not mine.
> *


gotcha.. wanna make me one..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 03:47 PM~8180593
> *gotcha.. wanna make me one..
> *


you know this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bored


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT
for some custom rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 27 2007, 12:21 AM~8184503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mira....

anyday now.... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 06:29 PM~8181780
> *Bored
> 
> 
> ...



so, i thought the middle brace was to be boxed?

tack that mutha up and get er done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He doesnt have a welder. Man my parts dont match fuck it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 27 2007, 08:45 PM~8190350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Come on Raul I got to go to sleep in a few. I got work at 6,more pics.PLEASE!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

they do match my dont match nither but they workout some how


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2007, 06:53 PM~8190407
> *Come on Raul I got to go to sleep in a few. I got work at 6,more pics.PLEASE!
> *


goodnight homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 27 2007, 09:01 PM~8190476
> *goodnight homie.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that is a pretty site 
nice nice niec


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im lovin it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mira que nice!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mira que nice!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

nice bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 27 2007, 06:12 PM~8190557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so this is the frame you said you was going to sell me after you were done with it rite Raul


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Jokes ahahahahaha NO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I still wanna do this to my skirts. What y'all think? and not Eric or Raul because I know what y'all think already.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

those ones are played out


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 04:15 PM~8196699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo if its 3d skirts im with ya aslong as u dont do a diamond tank
those 3d skirst just more bondo to be molded


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 28 2007, 06:21 PM~8196742
> *those ones are played out
> *


not the design homie the 3d affect.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

oo yea you should do the 3 d


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It would match the down tube...one problem theirs not a lot of room back there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

3d skirts bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah ima have it done


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 28 2007, 07:13 PM~8197026
> *nice bitch
> *


I am sure he can do it. Man I wanna post the shrek frame they got but. IDK if its cool to them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 04:15 PM~8196699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know how many times we have had this conversation. Its your frame you can do what you want with it. Just remember, you dont want to get bumped up to radical. Too many mods will do that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That will not still be considered part of the skirts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post up one more pics before I crash out please..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 07:18 PM~8197696
> *That will not still be considered part of the skirts
> *


No. It will count as a mod if you 3D the skirt.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAYMN


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets see i see 4 mods or 4 1/2 if u do 5 ur fuked


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN the guard is gonna need a good cleaning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hurry up.. u are slow..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2007, 04:08 PM~8203536
> *hurry up.. u are slow..
> *


agreed


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8203401
> *DAMN the guard is gonna need a good cleaning
> *


:no: thats the platers or engravers job fo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

y?
chrome +engragin :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 06:07 PM~8204241
> *y?
> chrome +engragin :yes: :biggrin:
> *


Maybe chrome with just a sentence or something engraved on it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sentence? sayin deep brown juan gotti own culero fuck u and ur mmom :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2007, 10:40 PM~8198346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

apurase!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

jaun im going to be in dallas week of the 9th!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

jaun im going to be in dallas week of the 9th!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2007, 06:44 PM~8204538
> *jaun im going to be in dallas week of the 9th!
> *


Hit me up bro will go to chrome or something. Maybe you can take my frame back with you.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

you got it already fool!

HEY CHROME..tehy strick with ids cuz mines is suspended.lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope. My bro know the owner


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure how long i will down just yet, i believe monday is the 9th, might just stay for a couple of days!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bring some shirts. I wanna buy a couple.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2007, 06:50 PM~8204572
> *Bring some shirts. I wanna buy a couple.
> *


i will bring some...

plus the one i owe u.lol

xtra mediums right...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2007, 06:52 PM~8204580
> *i will bring some...
> 
> plus the one i owe u.lol
> ...


LMAO.

On the real was that contest rigged


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2007, 06:53 PM~8204583
> *LMAO.
> 
> On the real was that contest rigged
> *


actually sky drew all the names out a hat! i did spend two days going through everyones page looking for top 8!!!! ask me if i will do it again.....i would have to assign pages to peeps to help me out!!!!!

i would have send it out but i over sold, been playing catch up..<not fun at all!!!!
not to metion i keep frgetting..lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its cool homie

If you need some help LMK Ill help you out here over here


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2007, 06:58 PM~8204608
> *Its cool homie
> 
> If you need some help  LMK Ill help you out here over here
> *


shit dont tell me that, i put you a trabajo a la PULGA!!!

make over 300 a weekend! maybe more cuz you live in a bigger city!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL
Real Talk LMK I got your back bro


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

traders village bitch best flea in the dallas metroploton area 
just that the bikes are expensive as fuck there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8204720
> *traders village bitch best flea in the dallas metroploton area
> just that the bikes are expensive as fuck there
> *


Na The one down the street from my house.LOL I am centrally located :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd: na traders vllage is bad ass 
the one in houston sucks balls tho


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8204720
> *traders village bitch best flea in the dallas metroploton area
> just that the bikes are expensive as fuck there
> *


not a bad idea to sell some bike parts..hmmmmmmmmmm

aye Jaun if you can handle it, it would be some extra cheese...find out what the booths cost out there! You got to be a HUSLTER!!! cuz i sell to everyone!!! lmao send a sign out there and everthing!! i got my bro inlaw that could help out as well!!!!

you stay in fortwoth right? where at


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2007, 07:19 PM~8204731
> *Na The one down the street from my house.LOL I am centrally located :biggrin:
> *


ooohhhhh chit...

do they sell REALSTREETKLOZE out there cuz i can get a hold of some to sale as well! as well as flat bill hats, and other texas t's!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2007, 07:23 PM~8204752
> *ooohhhhh chit...
> 
> do they sell REALSTREETKLOZE out there cuz i can get a hold of some to sale as well! as well as flat bill hats, and other texas t's!!!!!
> *


I am not sure what that is. But I definetly know alot of fools that will buy the TX TEES and flat bill hats


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

already....

we will talk more...hit me on the mi space you know. los hojos :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2007, 07:29 PM~8204789
> *already....
> 
> we will talk more...hit me on the mi space you know. los hojos :biggrin:
> *


ingles por favor :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 29 2007, 02:08 PM~8203536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I will just post the rest of the pics sometime next week. These are from last weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 08:40 PM~8205206
> *I guess I will just post the rest of the pics sometime next week. These are from last weekend.
> *


LOL. You wrong fool. Letting wait a long time to see pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For some reason, some of the first pics that I posted in the beginning are gone so I thought I would repost them for the people that are seeing this for the first time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 10:57 AM~8207885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That frame has been more places than its owner. It came fro GA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

before...










after...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 08:58 AM~8207891
> *That frame has been more places than its owner. It came fro GA
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The original design.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Say Raul Is it possible for yout give my fenders to Taco


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 09:02 AM~8207912
> *Say Raul Is it possible for yout give my fenders to Taco
> *


sure.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:03 AM~8207923
> *sure.
> *


Cool Ill tell him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you need some gas money?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 09:07 AM~8207941
> *Do you need some gas money?
> *


I was hoping to give them to taco at a show but seeing how he never never goes to any shows. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

before....









after...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:14 AM~8207967
> *I was hoping to give them to taco at a show but seeing how he never never goes to any shows.  :dunno:
> *


LMK if you need *anything*. And for the record I don't sell P#$$y.LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 09:17 AM~8207978
> *LMK if you need anything. And for the record I don't sell P#$$y.LOL
> *


What about ass? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope I dont sell it any more because I am tired of cleaning up there shit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then we added the skirts to the frame and dropped the molded fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for the record guys,Taco is doing my fenders now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 09:40 AM~8208082
> *for the record guys,Taco is doing my fenders now.
> *


Who was going to do them before?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:41 AM~8208091
> *Who was going to do them before?
> *


U. Y?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought that show bound or someone else was going to make them? No biggie. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:43 AM~8208101
> *I thought that show bound or someone else was going to make them? No biggie.  :biggrin:
> *


Nope he is my painter


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The transformation begins


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you ever send me the $$$ for the chainguard?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:54 AM~8208164
> *Did you ever send me the $$$ for the chainguard?
> *


No comment .LOL I will soon. I damn near forgot about that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 09:54 AM~8208170
> *No comment .LOL I will soon. I damn near forgot about that.
> *


It also slipped my mind. :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:55 AM~8208178
> *It also slipped my mind.  :roflmao:
> *


Money never leaves my mind.LOL :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it easy to weld.Man I wanna learns so badddddddd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 10:05 AM~8208244
> *Is it easy to weld.Man I wanna learns so badddddddd
> *


The hardest part for me is getting to the welder. :biggrin: You can say its easy but its also easy to fuck things up. If I were you I would go to the library or somewhere and read a book. Its a cheap way to learn about this until you get the welder in your hands.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 12:07 PM~8208256
> *The hardest part for me is getting to the welder.  :biggrin:  You can say its easy but its also easy to fuck things up. If I were you I would go to the library or somewhere and read a book. Its a cheap way to learn about this until you get the welder in your hands.
> *


Did you have some one teach you or you just naturally gifted like Bob Barker


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 10:09 AM~8208268
> *Did you have some one teach you or you just naturally gifted like Bob Barker
> *


I reallly got screwed cause my dad and my older brother are welders and none of them would show me. They really dont like the whole bike thing so they were against showing me and never helped me with any of this stuff. Then I went to college and I had a teacher that was into hot rods. He saw what I was doing with my trike and hes the one that helped me learn. He showed me how to braze and then weld little by little. I never read any books. I just picked up the welder and learned from that. 

Now I got 4 different welders who can help me when they have a chance. My dad still doesnt like me making bikes but my brother likes it now. I need to get my own shop or something cause its a struggle sometimes to get things done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 12:17 PM~8208316
> *I reallly got screwed cause my dad and my older brother are welders and none of them would show me. They really dont like the whole bike thing so they were against showing me and never helped me with any of this stuff. Then I went to college and I had a teacher that was into hot rods. He saw what I was doing with my trike and hes the one that helped me learn. He showed me how to braze and then weld little by little. I never read any books. I just picked up the welder and learned from that.
> 
> Now I got 4 different welders who can help me when they have a chance. My dad still doesnt like me making bikes but my brother likes it now. I need to get my own shop or something cause its a struggle sometimes to get things done.
> *


Man I am just gonna go to a shop and see if I can be a apprentice or something. I realy wanna learn.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

poop


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> * southern nm's king
> *****
> Posts: 12,306
> Joined: Jun 2005
> ...


Not even close. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

A diomond tank would look bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 10:25 AM~8208361
> *A diomond tank would look bad.
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:no: it wont


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haters... LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no cus they gettin played out yo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8208397
> *no cus they gettin played out yo
> *


baaa.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 10:28 AM~8208379
> *haters... LOL
> *


More like solid advice from your professional cosultant. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How many mods do I have total now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 10:24 AM~8208358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn that looks clean


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

thats some nice work raul.


Looking at the gauge metal u used, now IM really wondering if my shit is gonna be too thin....

UGH, might need a trip back to home depot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

real quick, Raul even though you are as slow as a turtle . You did a good job on my bike and I wanna thank you for hooking me up with the work you put in. I appreciate the help bro. I have never done anything like this before, I have always just rolled streets. thanks homie.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good socios! Ever heard of a wire brush though? You need to clean up those welds, man. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jun 30 2007, 11:09 AM~8208551
> *Looking good socios! Ever heard of a wire brush though? You need to clean up those welds, man. :biggrin:
> *


I know. :biggrin: I still need to finish grinding everything and smooth it out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 10:55 AM~8208490
> *real quick, Raul even though you are as slow as a turtle . You did a good job on my bike and I wanna thank you for hooking me up with the work you put in. I appreciate the help bro. I have never done anything like this before, I have always just  rolled streets. thanks homie.
> *


Your welcome.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 10:55 AM~8208486
> *thats some nice work raul.
> Looking at the gauge metal u used, now IM really wondering if my shit is gonna be too thin....
> 
> ...


Go to where I told you so you can see the difference in the thickness.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8208397
> *no cus they gettin played out yo
> *


i never understand why yall say this. how are they getting played out? not hating on the tank that juan has now, but i think that there are way more bikes with that tank, than there are with diamond tanks. ive built dozens of frames, and the only diamond tank i ever did was the one on my bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The way I pictured the bike from the beginning was with this style tank. Juan said he wanted space for more patterns then anything. Its true that a diamond tank would give you more room for that but I dont like how the frame looks with it. If you look at this pic, its like the frame can cut through water if it was a boat. If you add the diamond tank your adding to the frame left to right instead of up and down and that doesnt sit right with me. I really dont want to break the lines of the frame anymore then I have already. Like I said, its Juans frame and he can do what he wants with it but thats my two cents.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i get what youre saying, it wouldnt look as sleek. plus, with yall being such schwinn fanatics, it would take away from the "schwinn" look of the frame. but, im not talking just about juans bike. im talking about people saying that diamond tanks are "played out". but, it might just be the texas attitude that bigger is better.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 11:13 AM~8208567
> *Go to where I told you so you can see the difference in the thickness.
> *



I can see the diference in the thickness just in the pics.

Mine is alot thinner.

:uh: 


I like that pic of it sittin on the ground and the pic is taken at level....

SIC SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8208815
> *i never understand why yall say this.  how are they getting played out?  not hating on the tank that juan has now, but i think that there are way more bikes with that tank, than there are with diamond tanks.  ive built dozens of frames, and the only diamond tank i ever did was the one on my bike.
> *


ok they are in some ways 
the ppls who just do the normal one 
the ppls who actualy take there time like darks , rec, you , and some other ppls to actualy give some demension to the tank make it look good but in some way they are only mostly in tejas for some reason :dunno: i ges its a status thing over there


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

lookin good juan
but seein da pics i think u need thick skirts
but everything else looks sik


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 30 2007, 07:36 PM~8210134
> *lookin good juan
> but seein da pics i think u need thick skirts
> but everything else looks sik
> *


you will see


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 05:38 PM~8210143
> *you will see
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am gonna do this 3D style skirt


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 05:40 PM~8210154
> *I am gonna do this 3D style skirt
> 
> 
> ...


how the if the skirts u got now are hella small and skinny, oh well will look sick, is raul getting mad cuz u keep changing ur mind


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Raul dont got anything to do with the body work


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey raul do you use tig , mig , arch , or the gas and rod old school style of welding ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 30 2007, 06:18 PM~8210272
> *hey raul do you use tig , mig , arch , or the gas and rod old school style of welding ?
> *


Arc usually destrorys the sheetmetal so I dont mess with that. I used to braze (oxy/acedeline) and I would like to do some more of that. Most of the stuff I use is just mig.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 05:21 PM~8210286
> *Arc usually destrorys the sheetmetal so I dont mess with that. I used to braze (oxy/acedeline) and I would like to do some more of that. Most of the stuff I use is just mig.
> *


i thought you were welding the thick stuff with it ? is the mig alot better than tig welding ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 1 2007, 12:02 PM~8213131
> *i thought you were welding the thick stuff with it ? is the mig alot better than tig welding ?
> *


With arc? It really doesnt matter to me. I basiclly use whatever is there. I dont mess with Arc. I tried it once and that was enough for me to decide to not use it on any bikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2007, 07:25 AM~8212195
> *TTT
> *


Real Talk.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2007, 08:38 PM~8221530
> *Real Talk.
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Working on this again today.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 10:15 AM~8232958
> *Working on this again today.
> *


That would be awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2007, 12:36 PM~8208413
> *How many mods do I have total now?
> *


Well. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:25 PM~8235681
> *Well. :biggrin:
> *


You must have read my mind. :biggrin: 

Ok, The biggest set back is the lower bar. I got up this morning and spent 3 hours getting these perfect. The first set I made wasnt done right. I cut them wrong. All I gotta do now is weld them in and thats it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So how many mods do I have is it 5?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1. Tank
2. Skirts
3. Lower bar
4. behind seat post and behind crank capped.
4.5, removed seat post. 

4.5 mods Captin.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone want to photoshop this bitch brown?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8235713
> *1. Tank
> 2. Skirts
> 3. Lower bar
> ...


only half? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tat means if u do 3d skirts u turn radical
mines had 4.5mods 2 juan :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That sux ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:36 PM~8235722
> *only half? hmmmmmmmm
> *


thats right. If you replace it, it will count as one mod.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes so it would be wise for you not 2 do that cus ur radical n raidical is the harest catagory and texas its alot cus thers rec n w3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My skirts so little with the damn down tube.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:42 PM~8235743
> *My skirts so little with the damn down tube.
> *


I think you need to look at it in person cause its not that small.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 07:45 PM~8235756
> *I think you need to look at it in person cause its not that small.
> *


I'll be right there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, *2 stage paint, bolt-on seat*, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, *custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat,* etc.

I think these are bullshit cause I have never been bumped up to super radical.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: *A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame* and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: *A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame* with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If I were to do radical I would go all out. No holding back


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

super radical??????
:werd: 
if u have 4.5 mods cus u cant do shit no more si no its super radical


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:54 PM~8235798
> *If I were to do radical I would go all out. No holding back
> *


its the hardest even if u drop 5 to 10 it would not make diffrence


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:54 PM~8235798
> *If I were to do radical I would go all out. No holding back
> *


Just think about who your compitition would be out there in both classes. Whos in full custom and whos in Radical?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

On the movie first kid their is a lowrider bike poster on his wall in his room.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

?????????????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 07:57 PM~8235807
> *Just think about who your compitition would be out there in both classes. Whos in full custom and whos in Radical?
> *


I am not going radical if I was I would use a different frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:57 PM~8235812
> *On the movie first kid their is a lowrider bike poster on his wall in his room.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:58 PM~8235818
> *I am not going radical if I was I would use a different frame.
> *


Did you want to use rosies? I was just looking at it and I count about 7.5 mods on hers.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

full customs 
aquemini
urs
aftersock
freddy 
sweet n sour
lots of love 
mines 
i havent seen many texas bikes that are fullcustom to tell you the truth only freddy n a orange one with weird faced parts and a molded banana seat on the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The movie First Kid with Sinbad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2007, 06:00 PM~8235831
> *full customs
> aquemini
> urs
> ...


Is rec full custom?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

recs radical 
na thers an orange bike with 72s faced parts n molded banaseat 
oh yea that uce bike in florida is full
hmmmmmmmmm whos alse is fullcustom


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

eric point out how rec is radical ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

radical my ngia
tank 1
skirt 1
tube shit 1
capped shits 1
wers the missing mod ????????? da fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2007, 08:10 PM~8235874
> *radical my ngia
> tank 1
> skirt 1
> ...


3-D skirts ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:10 PM~8235873
> *eric point out how rec is radical ?
> *


I dont get it either.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:10 PM~8235879
> *3-D skirts ???
> *


well i would think 3d stuff should not count as a seperate mod but one , and the rec skirts are just really fat and the cut out on top should still count as part of the rear skirt not its own mod


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2007, 06:00 PM~8235831
> *full customs
> aquemini
> urs
> ...


This is who you need to worry about. And maybe REC.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:14 PM~8235896
> *This is who you need to worry about. And maybe REC.
> *


I have already come to terms with not winning.  
But I will try my best to get 3rd.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:16 PM~8235902
> *I have already come to terms with not winning.
> But I will try my best to get 3rd.
> *


Well just stay positive cause you never know what can happen. Theres always a chance.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:18 PM~8235909
> *Well just stay positive cause you never know what can happen. Theres always a chance That rec and freddy don't show up because they decided to boycott the LRM tour.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8235874
> *radical my ngia
> tank 1
> skirt 1
> ...


does it have a stretched front end?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat about diamond tanks 2 mods?
or somting


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:16 PM~8235902
> *I have already come to terms with not winning.
> But I will try my best to get 3rd.
> *


fuck it just steal there bikes or run over them thats one way to get rid of comp lol j/k but hey just remember try to have flawless bike as for example freddy bike the seat dont look mold so right and some other things so just remember just go have fun and show every one else whats up


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2007, 05:20 PM~8235923
> *wat about diamond tanks 2 mods?
> or somting
> *


thats right the front had a pie cut in it and the diamond should not matter still one mod


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:20 PM~8235924
> *fuck it just steal there bikes or run over them thats one way to get rid of comp lol j/k but hey just remember try to have flawless bike as for example freddy bike the seat dont look mold so right and some other things so just remember just go have fun and show every one else whats up
> *


And rep for your club.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck i dont kno but its radical so dont worry about it juan only freddy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:16 PM~8235902
> *I have already come to terms with not winning.
> But I will try my best to get 3rd.
> *


x2 for lrm shows 
cus of aftersocks , sweet n sour n lots of love fuck me over


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck it you should just make it in to a trike and avoid that freddys going to be around for ever he was in the scene with same bike for how many years


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

REC's Bike is radical

Tank 1
Skirt 1
Downtube 1
Seat Post 1
cap 1/2
cap1/2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:24 PM~8235948
> *fuck it you should just make it in to a trike and avoid that freddys going to be around for ever he was in the scene with same bike for how many years
> *


Thats what I was thinking but I thought you didnt like trikes or something like that? Whos the comp in trikes?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:26 PM~8235960
> *Thats what I was thinking but I thought you didnt like trikes or something like that? Whos the comp in trikes?
> *


I was gonna go trike a while back but Eric told me it would be a bad decision a while back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 06:25 PM~8235956
> *REC's Bike is radical
> 
> Tank    1
> ...


Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, *2 stage paint, bolt-on seat*, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, *custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat,* etc.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:27 PM~8235964
> *I was gonna go trike a while back but Eric told me it would be a bad decision a while back.
> *


yes i wanted this 2 but i need another molded fender and another tf i kno were i can get them for 60 a pop but only in winter yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Drop em is working on a trike and theres that one Legions trike. Who else is out there in trikes?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:29 PM~8235976
> *Drop em is working on a trike and theres that one Legions trike. Who else is out there in trikes?
> *


rabbit??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rabits frames new owner


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Shot at 2007-07-05


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 06:30 PM~8235990
> *
> Shot at 2007-07-05
> *


removing the seat post is only half a mod.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

drop em is radical
legions blu magic trike shit is radical
rabbits its radical or full?
and wat about that green frame legoins one thats made out of a huffy they once posted they said it would bee a trike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tiempos locos red trike its semi i think but he wants a new frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn if I go trike I have a better chance.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 06:31 PM~8235994
> *removing the seat post is only half a mod.
> *


Oh shit, you're right. He would have had to replace the seat post tube.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8236000
> *Damn if I go trike I have a better chance.
> *


Hmm....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8236000
> *Damn if I go trike I have a better chance.
> *


and then you can earn more points on shit for the rear  damn that sounds good for you right now


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 06:34 PM~8236008
> *Hmm....
> *


Maybe not.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

kinda tru man you should but u need more work for that shit 
like another molded fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What would you put in the back?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2007, 05:35 PM~8236018
> *kinda tru man you should but u need more work for that shit
> like another molded fender
> *


not hard if taco is makeing them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:36 PM~8236022
> *What would you put in the back?
> *


Love seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:37 PM~8236030
> *Love seat
> *


and erics scissor lift?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

or a spinning love seat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:39 PM~8236035
> *and erics scissor lift?
> *


Would it match?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:40 PM~8236041
> *or a spinning love seat
> *


Or a love seat that spins?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 05:41 PM~8236045
> *Or a love seat that spins?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:41 PM~8236044
> *Would it match?
> *


maybe with some mods.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 05:42 PM~8236050
> *maybe with some mods.
> *


maybe mix it up get some square twisted bars made


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you get a trike kit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:44 PM~8236059
> *maybe mix it up get some square twisted bars made
> *


I think it would look better faced and some engraving maybe?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Shot at 2007-07-04

What could this be considered if I have a three stage paint and upholstery?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8236066
> *Can you get a trike kit?
> *


yeah.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8236070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go hollow hub


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 06:48 PM~8236073
> *
> Shot at 2007-07-04
> 
> ...


The paint and the upholstry dont matter. I know it says that in the rules but I have never seen it applied. Your frame would be considered radical.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you go hollow hub trike kit, maks sure you can get some good custom rims with those hubs and let me know cause I got a really good idea for that that I was going to do along time ago.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 06:50 PM~8236086
> *The paint and the upholstry dont matter. I know it says that in the rules but I have never seen it applied. Your frame would be considered radical.
> *


Sweet.

What do you think of this design? I could use your input.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

maybe you can get it anodoized sp. but that would be cool ! or if youre actually getting wood accents i would use wood scissor lift ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 06:52 PM~8236091
> *Sweet.
> 
> What do you think of this design? I could use your input.
> *


What color would you paint it? Do you have a theme or anything like that for it?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 06:51 PM~8236089
> *If you go hollow hub trike kit, maks sure you can get some good custom rims with those hubs and let me know cause I got a really good idea for that that I was going to do along time ago.
> *


Hook me up, Ive got hollow hub 144's to customize.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 05:48 PM~8236073
> *
> Shot at 2007-07-04
> 
> ...


the frame great but looks alot like other bikes out there ! i like the balls and the bird cage in the rear but think unique out side the box


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:52 PM~8236092
> *maybe you can get it anodoized sp. but that would be cool ! or if youre actually getting wood accents i would use wood scissor lift ?
> *


  Do it. Now go break down some pallets at work and make it.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8236094
> *What color would you paint it? Do you have a theme or anything like that for it?
> *


The theme would be classic. Im not really into themes. If I did one it would be a Jason Voorhees theme. IM a fanatic, but it wouldnt fit with my plans.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8236096
> *Hook me up, Ive got hollow hub 144's to customize.
> *


We can talk in the chat room later tonight.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 05:54 PM~8236102
> *  Do it. Now go break down some pallets at work and make it.
> *


honestly get some unique wood and get it all shaped smooth and stained a nice color use some good wood


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8236101
> *the frame great but looks alot like other bikes out there ! i like the balls and the bird cage in the rear but think unique out side the box
> *


I want it to be practical and ridable.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:55 PM~8236110
> *honestly get some unique wood and get it all shaped smooth and stained a nice color use some good wood
> *


Like Cherry or something.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Mahogany


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 4 2007, 05:55 PM~8236111
> *I want it to be practical and ridable.
> *


it can honestly it can just think out side the lowrider bike box and be that one guy to try something simple but affective


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 06:56 PM~8236116
> *Mahogany
> *


tambien.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey dont forget that wood is more expensive than metal lool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 08:57 PM~8236118
> *it can honestly it can just think out side the lowrider bike box and but that one guy to try something simple but affective
> *


whoa... slow down their Eric. :ugh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:58 PM~8236125
> *whoa... slow down their Eric. :ugh:
> *


edit that shit lol i saw it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 08:58 PM~8236122
> *hey dont forget  that wood is more expensive than metal lool
> *


My sponsor can hook me up with blocks of good ass wood.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 05:59 PM~8236133
> *My sponsor can hook me up with blocks of good ass wood.
> *


even wood ? lol damn what a hustler but i would send it to a wood worker and they make that shit look good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 09:01 PM~8236136
> *even wood ? lol damn what a hustler but i would send it to a wood worker and they make that shit look good
> *


Crack open the phone book and look under carpentry.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2007, 07:02 PM~8236141
> *Crack open the phone book and look under carpentry.
> *


or wood?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8236144
> *or wood?
> *


tambien.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

carpentry is for cabinets and shit ? my buddys dad makes guitars at home and his has all this machines and bit to shape wood and cut through to make cut in it awesome stuff


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8236094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We will talk more about this tomorrow. I got to get up for work at 5:00am and it is 9:10pm. Good night fellas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont know yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so deep brown is going to be a trike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 4 2007, 09:55 PM~8236907
> *so deep brown is going to be a trike?
> *


Maybe.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:56 PM~8236910
> *Maybe.
> *


oh great. kinda like you almost made me make mine a trike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

bow chicka wow-wow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jul 4 2007, 06:37 PM~8236029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: sold 


this my 2 cents since i leftearly in the conversation 
juan theres a better chance for you to make trike cus there aint many fullcustom trikes in texas 
188s set it good , you need a trike kit with somting custom or a sizor lift of some sort


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am gonna stay bike for now. I will maybe go trike later on


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

deep A hole.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2007, 01:49 PM~8241108
> *I am gonna stay bike for now. I will maybe go trike later on
> *


I got a sort of good idea for a trike if you want it. :dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 06:18 PM~8242882
> *I got a sort of good idea for a trike if you want it.  :dunno:
> *


i want it...im doin a trike...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 5 2007, 06:23 PM~8242920
> *i want it...im doin a trike...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Get in line. If juan doesnt want it then it goes to deville. If he doesnt want it then you can have it.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8242934
> *Get in line. If juan doesnt want it then it goes to deville. If he doesnt want it then you can have it.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 08:24 PM~8242934
> *Get in line. If juan doesnt want it then it goes to deville. If he doesnt want it then you can have it.
> *


let me check it out


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2007, 06:31 PM~8242992
> *let me check it out
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me look for it cause I havent seen it in the longest time. I will pm you when I find it.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 05:24 PM~8242934
> *Get in line. If lowrid3r doesnt want it then it goes to juan if he don't want it then it goes to deville. If he doesnt want it then you can have it.
> *


thats rite


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If I go trike,then I am getting this bad boy all chrome.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8242934
> *Get in line. If juan doesnt want it then it goes to deville. If he doesnt want it then you can have it.
> *


I want it though. Dont waste it on Juan, I know ill put it to good use


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 5 2007, 09:59 PM~8243705
> *I want it though. Dont waste it on Juan, I know ill put it to good use
> *


Deville got jokes.LOL


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I think you should make it into a unicycle, then you wont have any competition to worry about.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jul 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8250849
> *I think you should make it into a unicycle, then you wont have any competition to worry about.
> *


what can you do to a unicycle


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jul 6 2007, 07:56 PM~8250849
> *I think you should make it into a unicycle, then you wont have any competition to worry about.
> *


The best idea yet. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if u make it a trike.. u might be goin up against drop'em...
im makin his frame..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 10:40 PM~8252264
> *if u make it a trike.. u might be goin up against drop'em...
> im makin his frame..
> *


I thought his was going to be a radical?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2007, 10:43 PM~8252284
> *I thought his was going to be a radical?
> *


its up to me...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2007, 01:00 AM~8252379
> *its up to me...
> *


Bring it :angry: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to remind everyone out there working on frames or parts or whatever to be safe, use ear plugs if your using power tools. Wear safty glasses to protect your eyes from flying materials and gloves to protect your hands from those sharp edges.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 08:17 AM~8253439
> *I just want to remind everyone out there working on frames or parts or whatever to be safe, use ear plugs if your using power tools. Wear safty glasses to protect your eyes from flying materials and gloves to protect your hands from those sharp edges.
> *



Now wut u go do 2 urself fool    













































:twak: :twak: :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, Nothing serious. The other day when I was working on it, I got some little metal sliversin my eye but they came rght out. No biggie. :biggrin:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> *=socios b.c. prez,Jul 7 2007, 02:25 PM~8255039
> lol, Nothing serious. The other day when I was working on it,  I go t some little metal sliversin my eye  but they came rght out. No biggie.  :biggrin:
> *



OK one eye jack

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

dbl post


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 11:00 PM~8252379
> *its up to me...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT IT DEW SIC-DEVILLE.............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOK OUT TEXAS, THERES A NEW SHERIFF IN TOWN AND HIS NAME IS JUAN HERNANDEZ!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NEXT!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn damn damn hes a texas ranger bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

yo soy en la DFW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already my shits done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 06:03 PM~8261195
> *already my shits done.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:00 PM~8260889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do I need to pay you for shipping?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 06:05 PM~8261213
> *Do I need to pay you for shipping?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 08:09 PM~8261233
> *pm sent
> *


I got an idea for a new tank. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*MAN!!! THIS DAY IS HELLA AWESOME 1ST I WIN SOME FORKS ON EBAY THEN I WATCH TRANSFORMERS AND FINALLY I COME HOME AND SEE THIS THREAD. THIS DAY IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 06:18 PM~8261295
> *MAN!!! THIS DAY IS HELLA AWESOME  1ST I WIN SOME FORKS ON EBAY THEN I WATCH TRANSFORMERS AND FINALLY I COME HOME AND SEE THIS THREAD. THIS DAY IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


How was transformers?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 08:28 PM~8261359
> *How was transformers?
> *


The shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont change a think on this frame
if u have a diamond tank i sear 2 u ill trow it down and piss on it :biggrin:
and i wana see transformers badly!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 06:28 PM~8261359
> *How was transformers?
> *


that movie is fucking awsome


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

nice bike juan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38392


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 10:42 PM~8263472
> *wtf?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38392
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8261195
> *already my shits done.
> *


PM'D


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2007, 06:18 PM~8261295
> *MAN!!! THIS DAY IS HELLA AWESOME  1ST I WIN SOME FORKS ON EBAY THEN I WATCH TRANSFORMERS AND FINALLY I COME HOME AND SEE THIS THREAD. THIS DAY IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


So did you win thoes forks? I wanted to try and git them to but I had to go to work and it was gonna be over while I was at work  hope they turn out dope for you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 11:35 AM~8265527
> *So did you win thoes forks?  I wanted to try and git them to but I had to go to work and it was gonna be over while I was at work   hope they turn out dope for you
> *


Nope I got snipped at the end.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 12:42 AM~8263472
> *wtf?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38392
> *


I didn't secretly join DALLAS LOWRIDERS. I swear... :ugh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bitch hoe i went to see transformers at 10 yesterday its fuken amazing


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 03:36 PM~8267385
> *bitch hoe i went to see transformers at 10 yesterday its fuken amazing
> *


Good movie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep i sat in the stairs cus there was no more seats but they did not kik me out there was only seat in the front but fuck that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 10:42 PM~8263472
> *wtf?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38392
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: WAT THE FUCK??????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 03:42 PM~8267438
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WAT THE FUCK??????????
> *


I swear I didnt secretly join DLR :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:00 PM~8260889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

RAUL YOU REALLY NEED HELP ON YOUR WELDING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 10 2007, 12:57 PM~8276584
> *RAUL YOU REALLY NEED HELP ON YOUR WELDING
> *


i already talked to him about that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*CORTEZ CUSTOM ENGRAVING.*

I highly recommended!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u already talked with him u ***?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2007, 04:53 PM~8277068
> *u already talked with him u ***?
> *


man its been done


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u meet up with sam yet?
damn yay cortez engraving hes fuken good 2 man i love his work on dannys seat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2007, 05:06 PM~8277160
> *u meet up with sam yet?
> damn yay cortez engraving hes fuken good 2 man i love his work on dannys seat
> *


Fucken sam lest at 11 am this morning.fool called me at 9:30 to get it.i was laying in bed.Didnt get to see him.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that sucks was he in a hurry to go back to lubbuck?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2007, 05:25 PM~8277286
> *that sucks was he in a hurry to go back to lubbuck?
> *


he was only here for like 3 days or something. But I missed him.fool was tryin hang out on a monday. I got to work.LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

crazy shit mayne wen u gettin the frame from raul 
or orderin thoes fenders from taco?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2007, 05:38 PM~8277365
> *crazy shit mayne wen u gettin the frame from raul
> or orderin thoes fenders from taco?
> *


I all ready ordered my fenders fro taco. You gotta stop worrying about my shit. fool


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LOOKS VERY COOL HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2007, 03:49 PM~8277432
> *I all ready ordered my fenders fro taco. You gotta stop worrying about my shit. fool
> *


bitch im just lookin out for ya  cus u kno we gots to shine in odessa :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 10 2007, 05:49 PM~8277436
> *LOOKS VERY COOL HOMIE
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 10 2007, 05:53 PM~8277468
> *bitch im just lookin out for ya  cus u kno we gots to shine in odessa :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2007, 04:10 PM~8276698
> *CORTEZ CUSTOM ENGRAVING.
> 
> I highly recommended!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

deez nuts biotch. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 10 2007, 01:57 PM~8276584
> *RAUL YOU REALLY NEED HELP ON YOUR WELDING
> *


Why.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 10 2007, 05:21 PM~8277251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao....

im ready to go 24/7!!

i had to choose papadeuxs or jaun...i hadnt eaten yet...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for paint and engraving


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

to the top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Grinding is done and its ready to ship.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now the fun starts? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes it does


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fun for who? :loco:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

juan?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bondo guy?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea the bondo guy juan or sam?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2007, 04:49 PM~8308697
> *yea the bondo guy juan or sam?
> *


I pay people to build my shit :biggrin: 

J/P I know whats up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

haha very funy :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I would agree


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what kind of computer did you get?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 06:47 PM~8313853
> *what kind of computer did you get?
> *


Compaq Laptop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2007, 04:56 PM~8313906
> *Compaq Laptop
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 06:58 PM~8313914
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Its nice to have your aproval


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I bet you spent more on your bike then on that laptop.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

compaq sucks for reals our last 2 computer were compaq and they ended up fukin up badly 
we got one in the garage


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 07:03 PM~8313946
> *I bet you spent more on your bike then on that laptop.
> *


I actualy have spent more on my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

AND APPLE COMPUTER WAS ALL OVER THAT TRANSFORMERS MOVIE.  

I just had to mention that.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

jaun ill trade you my hp laptop for urs 
mines had a 17inche flatscreen and it has photoshop just to lazy to fuck with it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 07:08 PM~8313975
> *AND APPLE COMPUTER WAS ALL OVER THAT TRANSFORMERS MOVIE.
> 
> I just had to mention that.
> *


*I am MEGATRON!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That means that your dead and seven miles under water.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8314020
> *That means that your dead and seven miles under water.
> *


Optimus prime got his ass handed to him thru out that whole movie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

true. I didnt like the movie. I shouldnt say that but it was ok. I dont regret watching it or anything like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8314036
> *true. I didnt like the movie. I shouldnt say that but it was ok. I dont regret watching it or anything like that.
> *


It could have been way better. But Mergan Fox made that movie bad.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 04:08 PM~8313975
> *AND APPLE COMPUTER WAS ALL OVER THAT TRANSFORMERS MOVIE.
> 
> I just had to mention that.
> *


just because you work for them ! :uh: ass i have a compaq just came out when i bought it it has presario v6000 with 17 1/2 widescreen and i spent alot on it too and i love it wire less internet fuck paying that bill lol and its fast also


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 15 2007, 05:39 PM~8314177
> *just because you work for them !  :uh: ass i have a compaq just came out when i bought it it has presario v6000 with 17 1/2 widescreen and  i spent alot on it too and i love it wire less internet fuck paying that bill lol and its fast also
> *


I used to work for them. All I know is that it wasnt a pc that broke the code in the movie. It was one of these bitches that figured it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your Gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

new page


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

dude i got a dell


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: Otro!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 01:12 PM~8308566
> *Grinding is done and its ready to ship.
> 
> 
> ...


this frame looks awesome just in raw form !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think thats the first complement I have ever heard you say about my bike :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2007, 12:38 PM~8320183
> *I think thats the first complement I have ever heard you say about my bike :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you shut youre whoreish mouth you cooter !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 03:53 PM~8320296
> *:angry:  you shut youre whoreish mouth you cooter !
> *


So sweet


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 01:12 PM~8308566
> *Grinding is done and its ready to ship.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RAUL, I REALLY LIKE THAT LOWER BAR. THAT HAS TO BE THE MOST CREATIVE ONE I'VE SEEN TO DATE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I had some input on that. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one selling some twisted fantasy's or arizonas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 16 2007, 05:38 PM~8321905
> *HEY RAUL, I REALLY LIKE THAT LOWER BAR. THAT HAS TO BE THE MOST CREATIVE ONE I'VE SEEN TO DATE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2007, 06:38 PM~8322332
> *Any one selling some twisted fantasy's or arizonas
> *


biterrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I dont think you'll find any arizonas i've been looking for some for the longest


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2007, 05:38 PM~8322332
> *Any one selling some twisted fantasy's or arizonas
> *


you got money?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 11:09 AM~8327551
> *you got money?
> *


you got some arizonas :cheesy: PM me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 01:09 PM~8327551
> *you got money?
> *


I do cashhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2007, 01:17 PM~8329145
> *I do cashhhhhhhhhh
> *


i offered them to you to get them before me. but you said "no its cool"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 04:45 PM~8329431
> *i offered them to you to get them before me. but you said "no its cool"
> *


who made them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who alse warren chino wong 
fo he invented those bitches


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2007, 01:57 PM~8329557
> *who made them
> *


me. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will holla at yal leter


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2007, 02:56 PM~8330038
> *I will holla at yal leter
> *


fuk that you had your chance to buy em.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 04:03 PM~8330087
> *fuk that you had your chance to buy em.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

aight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SHIPPED BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 02:32 PM~8359331
> *SHIPPED BITCH!!!!!!
> *


O.K. Pimpen. I am off to houston in the morning. I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 02:32 PM~8359331
> *SHIPPED BITCH!!!!!!
> *


3 day?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got my frame in today :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sam are you ready!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O.K. updates.

I am not satisfied with what it looks like now.

SOOOO...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am going to change it up a lil. I will also take a lil more time to do thangs right.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2007, 05:00 PM~8672322
> *O.K. updates.
> 
> I am not satisfied with  what it looks like now.
> ...


can we see the pics :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u cockmaster leave it as is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Aug 29 2007, 07:50 PM~8673216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 30 2007, 12:38 AM~8675438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


xw


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up juan gotti


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 30 2007, 06:03 PM~8680778
> *what up juan gotti
> *


sup fool


:cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is this bitch painted yet??
whats the hold up..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 09:27 PM~8689647
> *is this bitch painted yet??
> whats the hold up..
> *


getting shipped out tomorrow


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 08:04 PM~8689528
> *sup fool
> 
> 
> ...


a whole shot ? with some handle bars?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2007, 09:30 PM~8689664
> *a whole shot ? with some handle bars?
> *


bones has got my bars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 07:29 PM~8689661
> *getting shipped out tomorrow
> *


bout time.. who painting it again??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Lookin good juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 31 2007, 10:22 PM~8689875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.



Oh yah Im Drunkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice build will it be finshed this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 11:46 PM~8690770
> *Oh yah Im Drunkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 11:46 PM~8690770
> *Sam A club member
> 
> *


how much that setting you back..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 1 2007, 08:39 AM~8691599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ***


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 10:13 AM~8691919
> *:uh:  ***
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2007, 10:26 AM~8691558
> *how much that setting you back..
> *


250


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8693152
> *250
> *


damn... dats it.. 
what you getting done..kandy?? or what!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2007, 08:08 PM~8693739
> *damn... dats it..
> what you getting done..kandy?? or what!
> *


kandy leafing y mas...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 1 2007, 08:39 AM~8691599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 09:50 PM~8694720
> *kandy leafing y mas...
> *


better be nice.. im a clown ya ass...


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 2 2007, 01:15 AM~8695021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

POK= Pice Of Krap


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 2 2007, 01:28 AM~8695052
> *POK= Pice Of Krap
> *


ALMOST


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TNT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 2 2007, 12:38 AM~8695192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Now if we could all just get the rest in order.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2007, 02:51 AM~8695226
> *  Now if we could all just get the rest in order.
> *


???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 2 2007, 09:41 AM~8695965
> *???
> *


parts, paint, chrome, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2007, 01:26 AM~8700347
> *parts, paint, chrome, etc.  :biggrin:
> *


y mas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 2 2007, 11:31 PM~8700377
> *y mas
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mas culioo


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

pok= piece of kake, were you hungry. :uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 3 2007, 09:38 PM~8707858
> *pok= piece of kake, were you hungry. :uh:
> *


I AM NOW
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8707858
> *pok= piece of kake, were you hungry. :uh:
> *


Who are you again?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

F



U



C



K



[P.O.K] P E N G U I N S O N L Y K R E W :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2007, 02:34 PM~8713744
> *F
> U
> C
> ...


they tryin to make fun of rollerz from what i heard.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 04:36 PM~8713764
> *they tryin to make fun of rollerz  from what i heard.
> *


I demand you reveal your source of this fabrication.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2007, 04:34 PM~8713744
> *F
> U
> C
> ...


Hater


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT hows ur build u still changin anythin on the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Sep 4 2007, 04:47 PM~8713864
> *TTT hows ur build u still changin anythin on the frame
> *


yes sir going with a diamond tank and wider skirts


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2007, 06:52 PM~8714723
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 02:42 PM~8713815
> *I demand you reveal your source of this fabrication.
> *


i could... but im not.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:09 PM~8714835
> *i could... but im not.
> *


Its cool. Not hating :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 05:09 PM~8714838
> *Its cool. Not hating :biggrin:
> *


i know
but it was zigs
hahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:13 PM~8714849
> *i know
> but it was zigs
> hahahaha
> *


Am I still a fat ass with a rust bucket.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 05:15 PM~8714861
> *Am I still a fat ass with a rust bucket.
> *


u always a fat ass, but once its painted, it wont be rusty.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8714872
> *u always a fat ass, but once its painted, it wont be rusty.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

ANY UPDATES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is sam still going to paint it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2007, 01:34 AM~8871789
> *Is sam still going to paint it?
> *


 :yessad: 

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

updates soon. still collecting parts. its gtting painted now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 26 2007, 04:18 PM~8876109
> *meh
> *


Real Talk.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ehhh


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 26 2007, 02:53 PM~8875489
> *updates soon. still collecting  parts. its gtting painted now.
> *


when will we see pictures


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 28 2007, 02:50 PM~8889892
> *when will we see pictures
> *


I can takes some pics of my sprocket but showbound has got the frame.(working magic) if he post pix its cool. IDK if he will. and I am waiting on Taco so I can get my fenders.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry no pics buttttt... Things should start moving a lil faster. I got some more shit in and am waiting on a couple people to come thru.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SAM POST PICSSSSSSS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 01:32 PM~8977555
> *SAM POST PICSSSSSSS
> *


:loco: :nicoderm: :no: 

nothing to see... :biggrin:

the fenders??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 01:34 PM~8977582
> *:loco:  :nicoderm:  :no:
> 
> nothing to see... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 01:35 PM~8977587
> *  :biggrin:
> *


i will shoot you some later....some smooth parts and some cake parts...nothing really


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8977599
> *i will shoot you some later....some smooth parts and some cake parts...nothing really
> *


I still got a m.o. sitting here. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 11:50 PM~7369247
> *great asshole
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

when is your bike gonna be done juan? what show will you show at Odessa or Houston?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 11 2007, 09:51 PM~8981595
> *when is your bike gonna be done juan?  what show will you show at Odessa or Houston?
> *


  Soon. the frame is getting painted. got shit at the shops. the major thing I need to get right now is some wheels.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, will you be in Odessa or the magnificos show in houston, they are both next month


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 11 2007, 09:55 PM~8981628
> *cool, will you be in Odessa or the magnificos show in houston, they are both next month
> *


I aint that close to done. I am in Fort Worth so I am thinking the 97.9 the beat show next year


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 08:09 PM~8981787
> *I aint that close to done. I am in Fort Worth so I am thinking the 97.9 the beat show next year
> *


are you gonna go to hoptober fest


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 14 2007, 01:49 PM~8997578
> *are you gonna go to hoptober fest
> *


next week right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

New handlebars. Incomplete


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd u finaly got them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 16 2007, 08:58 PM~9017648
> *werd u finaly got them
> *


nopee. just cut a different design.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 06:55 PM~9017612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So go finish them then.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> New handlebars. Incomplete
> Whats going to happen with these?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 12:17 PM~8997687
> *next week right?
> *


it's this week the 21st sunday i'm gonna be their


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Handle bars look nice cant wate till we can see them done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Oct 16 2007, 10:33 PM~9018490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


twisted handles and twisted middle bar


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 06:00 PM~8260889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey raul, post the pics again, i neede to see them


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ur mom +pandasex= good time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

need a cutter


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking to have them bent like this one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9042817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looked better with looking more like an x clone of the bottom one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2007, 10:58 PM~9042879
> *looked better with looking more like an x clone of the bottom one
> *


The bars will bend up and connect to a wheel like this one 2 halves


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 19 2007, 11:01 PM~9042895
> *The bars will bend up and connect to a wheel like this one 2 halves
> *


ic...a spider web one would look cool too...damn to many ideas....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

edit i for got the pic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ANY BIDS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

NOPE but ince idea and design


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 20 2007, 12:53 PM~9045439
> *NOPE but ince idea and design
> *


i know compliments of justdeez


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its getting there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 12:55 PM~9045445
> *i know compliments of justdeez
> *


my pleasure sir.  yall betta ask somebody.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2007, 09:47 PM~9061278
> *my pleasure sir.  yall betta ask somebody.
> *


got more work for you soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 22 2007, 09:48 PM~9061289
> *got more work for you soon.
> *


trying to put my name on as much shit as i can before i leave the game.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2007, 09:51 PM~9061324
> *trying to put my name on as much shit as i can before i leave the game.
> *


     . Fuck it. I got a 84 cutty to work on.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9061348
> *       . Fuck it. I got a 84 cutty to work on.
> *


lets cut it up! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2007, 10:00 PM~9061395
> *lets cut it up! :cheesy:
> *


DAMN. europrean grille,extended a arms and more :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats up on your paint hows the frame comming


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 24 2007, 08:30 AM~9071649
> *whats up on your paint hows the frame comming
> *


tideous filling and prep!  

almost done!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still rounding them up. its getting there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

odessa bound yo


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hey juan are you going to los magnificos on the 4th


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 24 2007, 04:33 PM~9075777
> *odessa bound yo
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 29 2007, 12:52 PM~9106319
> *hey juan are you going to los magnificos on the 4th
> *


NOPE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

suck it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 05:41 PM~9108424
> *suck it
> *


fucker


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dam juan...i clicked ur link 2 ur "64 impala 4 sale..." i had 2 bring my comp down...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shit is hot right


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

not evn...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 29 2007, 06:20 PM~9108763
> *dam juan...i clicked ur link 2 ur "64 impala 4 sale..." i had 2 bring my comp down...
> *


 :angry: i just had to be nosy an see wut you were talking about


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2007, 04:37 PM~9108925
> *:angry: i just had to be nosy an see wut you were talking about
> *


haha, my bad...it suks huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2007, 06:37 PM~9108925
> *:angry: i just had to be nosy an see wut you were talking about
> *


you likeded it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 07:05 PM~9109129
> *you likeded it
> *


hell nah :angry:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

all kinda popups kame up huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 29 2007, 07:09 PM~9109161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its cus of the host


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

yea they wer all da lyrics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------
-----------------TTTTTTTTT-------------------


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 01:05 PM~9140169
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
not till you have pictures


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 04:41 PM~9140833
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> not till you have pictures
> *


I have been broke right now. Tranny went out in the cutty and it cost a g to get it rebuilt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 05:25 PM~9142182
> *I have been broke right now. Tranny went out in the cutty and it cost a g to get it rebuilt
> *


   i know how you feel my reverse went out in my impala weeks ago and i've been waiting too long for the guy to finish mine :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9142518
> *    i know how you feel my reverse went out in my impala weeks ago and i've been waiting too long for the guy to finish mine :angry:
> *


this guy rebuilt my tranny in 2 days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 2 2007, 05:25 PM~9142182
> *I have been broke right now. Tranny went out in the cutty and it cost a g to get it rebuilt
> *


Last year my tranny and rear axle were going out on my jeep and it cost me $4000 to get it going again.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 02:03 AM~9144789
> *Last year my tranny and rear axle were going out on my jeep and it cost me $40000 to get it going again.
> *



woulda bought a new car with that :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree
*
Sociowned*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Uh, I said 4 thousend not 40 grand. what kind of peice of shit am I going to get for $4000? I couldnt trade the bitch if it doesnt make it to the car lot and whos going to want to but something that doesnt work? :dunno:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 06:15 PM~9148415
> *Uh, I said 4 thousend not 40 grand. what kind of peice of shit am I going to get for $4000? I couldnt trade the bitch if it doesnt make it to the car lot and whos going to want to but something that doesnt work?  :dunno:
> *


a g-body


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 3 2007, 07:37 PM~9148522
> *a g-body
> *


Ok, I need something more reliable then a "g body". I need my jeep for all the shit I do. I cant waste my time with something like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 09:43 PM~9148552
> *Ok, I need something more reliable then a "g body". I need my jeep for all the shit I do. I cant waste my time with something like that.
> *


I drive a cutlass daily 40 miles


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 3 2007, 07:44 PM~9148560
> *I drive a cutlass daily 40 miles
> *


My jeep is probably more economical on gas then any cutless or monte. I also like the 4 doors for when I pick up brothers kids. I cant put a trike and a two wheeler in a g body and I like putting down the seats when I go load up on metal. I cant fit my cruiser in one of those either. A g body probably wont make it to tijuana, vegas and all the places my jeep has been. Im not looking for a temparary soulution, Im looking for something permanent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 09:49 PM~9148585
> *My jeep is probably more economical on gas then any cutless or monte. I also like the 4 doors for when I pick up brothers kids. I cant put a trike and a two wheeler in a g body and I like putting down the seats when I go load up on metal. I cant fit my cruiser in one of those either. A g body probably wont make it to tijuana, vegas and all the places my jeep has been. Im not looking for a temparary soulution, Im looking for something permanent.
> *


But the G-Body is pimp. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 3 2007, 08:31 PM~9148817
> *But the G-Body is pimp. :biggrin:
> *


Not when it breaks down.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 09:32 PM~9148821
> *Not when it breaks down.
> *


Dont type that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up with the frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 07:08 PM~9310963
> *Whats up with the frame?
> *


still being worked on.
Not priority right now.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 08:08 PM~9310963
> *Whats up with the frame?
> *



HAD TO REDO EVERYTHNG!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 06:09 PM~9310972
> *still being worked on.
> Not priority right now.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 27 2007, 01:57 AM~9314507
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


The frame is not priority right now. The parts. are.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 02:21 PM~9318051
> *The frame is not priority right now. The parts. are .
> *


 :0 ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2007, 05:44 PM~9310715
> *Dont type that.
> *


when it breaks down


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahaha


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

sup juan. so is deep brown dead or what no pics no updates what happened


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost 100 pages of bullshit..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

double post.. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no more pics from me. I will pm fools I know with updates


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2007, 10:55 PM~9359251
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


you will get pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

blah


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2007, 09:55 PM~9359251
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 07:32 AM~9358992
> *almost 100 pages of bullshit..
> *


Yep there's a lot of topics like that out there :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 10:23 AM~9361886
> *Yep there's a lot of topics like that out there :nosad:
> *


I know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Best topic of 2007.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 06:59 PM~9400052
> *Best topic of 2007.
> *


Erics thread had alot of b.s in it and it turned out good. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So when do you think this might be done, realisticly? 2008? 2009?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 07:03 PM~9400078
> *So when do you think this might be done, realisticly? 2008? 2009?
> *


mid 06ish. the way I want it? ... 09 with all, the bells and whistles


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know if i can do anything to help.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 07:07 PM~9400102
> *Let me know if i can do anything to help.
> *


You can find me some wongs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 06:08 PM~9400110
> *You can find me some wongs
> *


I will see what i can do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for looking


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 06:11 PM~9400135
> *thanks for looking
> *


what are you missing?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 7 2007, 08:13 PM~9400569
> *what are you missing?
> *


wheels


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 07:14 PM~9400577
> *wheels
> *


what kind are you looking for?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 7 2007, 08:45 PM~9400789
> *what kind are you looking for?
> *


some old school custom wongs preferably. What ya got bro?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 06:46 PM~9400795
> *some old school custom wongs preferably. What ya got bro?
> *


good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2007, 09:41 PM~9401142
> *good luck. :biggrin:
> *


your going trike you have 2 wong wheels


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 07:46 PM~9401174
> *your going trike you have 2 wong wheels
> *


i have 3 rims. the front one is taken apart because the guy painted the dish. 


owned.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 04:05 AM~9400092
> *mid 06ish. the way I want it? ... 09 with all, the bells and whistles
> *


where's your next year plaque? :dunno: you needed to get one from me in Houston


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2007, 09:53 PM~9401209
> *where's your next year plaque?  :dunno:  you needed to get one from me in Houston
> *


No I refuse :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 07:46 PM~9400795
> *some old school custom wongs preferably. What ya got bro?
> *


nothing just looking out for a fellow layitlow meber if i come across anything


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 7 2007, 09:57 PM~9401223
> *nothing just looking out for a fellow layitlow meber if i come across anything
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2007, 09:53 PM~9401208
> *i have 3 rims. the front one is taken apart because the guy painted the dish.
> owned.
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 08:56 PM~9401218
> *No I refuse :angry:
> *


 :nono: i doubt it will be ready in 08 thats why you need one. but then again you might suprise us all :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

it will be ready just not with the air kit all engraving and probably not the custom wheels I want


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 07:59 PM~9401229
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


dont hate.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Update custom fenders will be made by a unnamed lil user. They should be done in a few week and if he wants to postem up he can. progress is being made.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cool so that poll you did about yoself realy made a difference :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 8 2007, 12:29 PM~9404098
> *cool so that poll you did about yoself realy made a difference :biggrin:
> *


lit a fire under my ass.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2007, 12:38 PM~9404141
> *:uh:
> *


dont hate :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wubs ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know you do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who posted in: Juan Gotti's Schwinn project
Poster Posts
juangotti 630
socios b.c. prez 461
eric ramos 147
76'_SCHWINN 122
NorCalLux 97
sic713 45
bad news 44
show-bound 34
BABOSO HYDROS 30
Str8crazy80 26
noe_from_texas 22
LILHOBBZ805 18
deville 15
JUSTDEEZ 11
speedy187 11
mitchell26 10
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 10
EC7Five 10
ozzylowrider 10
lowrid3r 9
lowforlife 9
Spankz 9
SIC'N'TWISTED 8
TonyO 8
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 6
Allude 6
stillspinnin 5
LowerDinU 5
las_crucez 5
Billy 4
kiki 4
THEE ARTISTICS 4
GrimReaper 4
casper805 4
NaturalHighII 3
PurpleLicious 2
impala65 2
lowlife-biker 2
SAC_TOWN 2
CE 707 2
Clown confution 2
mtl city 2
R.O.C 2
Dream_Angel 2 1
wimone 1
imtgw1a 1
90lowlow 1
Cut N 3's 1
excalibur 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
nicklow 1
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 1
$$waylow59$$ 1
408SHARK 1
jonny b 1
Jodoka 1
mortalkombat2 1
AMB1800 1
Raguness 1
..kasen! 1
sureñosbluez 1
runninlow 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 12:25 PM~9404339
> *Who posted in: Juan Gotti's Schwinn project
> Poster  Posts
> juangotti  630
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

poop murals


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He wouldn't approve


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 02:25 PM~9404339
> *Who posted in: Juan Gotti's Schwinn project
> Poster  Posts
> juangotti  630
> ...


make that 10 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 8 2007, 03:05 PM~9404836
> *make that 10  :biggrin:
> *


juan thanks you for your contribution to this thread.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i didnt make the list, sweet!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 04:02 PM~9405071
> *i didnt make the list, sweet!
> *


Thas because you are to cool for my thread


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

fuckin right


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

chillin at two posts


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

yo, lowlife-biker, if im in europe and i stop over in brussels, which joint to i stop at to get a decent waffle


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 04:08 PM~9405104
> *yo, lowlife-biker, if im in europe and i stop over in brussels, which joint to i stop at to get a decent waffle
> *


the one that allows the coolest of the cool mofos


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

where are you getting that?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 03:08 PM~9405104
> *yo, lowlife-biker, if im in europe and i stop over in brussels, which joint to i stop at to get a decent waffle
> *


stop at ma house ima make you some nice sugary wafles fatboy


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hell yeah ill eat em, i need a pile of powdered sugar, i want that waffle to look like tony montana's desk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 04:13 PM~9405118
> *hell yeah ill eat em, i need a pile of powdered sugar, i want that waffle to look like tony montana's desk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: So cool.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 03:13 PM~9405118
> *hell yeah ill eat em, i need a pile of powdered sugar, i want that waffle to look like tony montana's desk
> *


as long as you don't get my house all fucked up and start playin zz top you can come eat a waffle


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

sweet, ill leave the zz at home, ill bring the snoop dogg, can you dig that


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

No lets just keep it oldie


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i can dig that


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

ok a nukka want to see this master piece!! If u not gonna post them up pm them to me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 9 2007, 12:02 PM~9409468
> *ok a nukka want to see this master piece!! If u not gonna post them up pm them to me
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

assmunch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Misc. parts that will go on deep brown


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will have 2 tone gold and chrome combo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

china gold :rofl: hahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 03:14 PM~9410523
> *china gold :rofl: hahaha
> *


for now


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 9 2007, 02:17 PM~9410546
> *for now
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 10 2007, 11:19 AM~9417324
> *:nono:
> *


no likey


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2007, 02:14 PM~9410523
> *china gold :rofl: hahaha
> *


Shady....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 10 2007, 05:29 PM~9419951
> *Shady....lol
> *


owned by schmuck ahahahahhahahaha


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 04:35 PM~9420010
> *owned by schmuck ahahahahhahahaha
> *


who??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 10 2007, 05:51 PM~9420108
> *who??
> *


LOL


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 04:55 PM~9420142
> *LOL
> *


ok


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 10 2007, 06:06 PM~9420222
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got your parts today..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 07:35 PM~9429887
> *got your parts today..
> *


get the m.o.?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

40 frame
200 mods
350 paint
100 forks
70 bars
50 sprocket
150 engraving
damn this project is getting exspensive


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 06:35 PM~9429894
> *get the m.o.?
> *


yes..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 07:51 PM~9430034
> *yes..
> *


I bet you cashed it right away and went and got you some chicken?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 06:52 PM~9430051
> *I bet you cashed it right away and went and got you some chicken?
> *


no. i put it in the bank.. went and got some gas..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 07:54 PM~9430079
> *no. i put it in the bank.. went and got some gas..
> *


well I went and got some tacos and a 12 pack when taco sent me my m.o.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 06:56 PM~9430102
> *well I went and got some tacos and a 12 pack when taco sent me my m.o.
> *


lol..
lately i just been puttin alot of gas..
bout to go get me some wings right now.. with yor money..
hahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 08:03 PM~9430195
> *lol..
> lately i just been puttin alot of gas..
> bout to go get me some wings right now.. with yor money..
> ...


once you start rolling that elco gas gunna be a major bitch my bros elco is no joke,
ahahahahahah wings...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 07:06 PM~9430231
> *once you start rolling that elco gas gunna be a major bitch my bros elco is no joke,
> ahahahahahah wings...
> *


im driving it everyday..
since magnificos..

my daily broke..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 08:11 PM~9430272
> *im driving it everyday..
> since magnificos..
> 
> ...


damn my bro put his up for the winter. them mofos dont play on the gas. worming it up in the morning is a bitch too.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 07:43 PM~9429960
> *40 frame
> 200 mods
> 350 paint
> ...


still looking for custom wheels then its time for all my shit to go to the chromer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 07:12 PM~9430291
> *damn my bro put his up for the winter. them mofos dont play on the gas. worming it up in the morning is a bitch too.
> *


i dont have that problem..
i get in it and go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 08:46 PM~9430655
> *i dont have that problem..
> i get in it and go
> *


you got any ideas on designs yet?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

how can a topic with no pic.'s still be on the first page? shouldnt it be lost some where like on the fifth page at the bottom :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 12 2007, 09:43 AM~9433886
> *how can a topic with no pic.'s still be on the first page? shouldnt it be lost some where like on the fifth page at the bottom :dunno:
> *


idk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2007, 07:49 PM~9430692
> *you got any ideas on designs yet?
> *


naw.. post pic of frame..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 11:00 AM~9434420
> *:|
> *


what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 10:02 AM~9434446
> *what?
> *


"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks.. thats all i needed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 11:11 AM~9434540
> *"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008
> *


bahahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 11:26 AM~9434629
> *thanks.. thats all i needed
> *


see if ya can match the down tube a bit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 11:09 AM~9434952
> *see if ya can match the down tube a bit
> *


thats what im shooting for.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your so cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

drunka then uh motha fuck higha then a kite.
loss my mind and my cell phone all in the same night.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 02:43 PM~9446047
> *drunka then uh motha fuck higha then a kite.
> loss my mind and my cell phone all in the same night.
> *


how'd you git kicked out <----


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 02:43 PM~9446047
> *drunka then uh motha fuck higha then a kite.
> loss my mind and my cell phone all in the same night.
> *


real talk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jeezy hood *****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

up in the air


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I told you that car was going to kill this project...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 07:08 PM~9461216
> *I told you that car was going to kill this project...
> *


I drive that car to work every day. no it will not kill deep brown


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 11:11 AM~9434540
> *"Massive HeartAttack" coming 1/1/2008
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 06:12 PM~9461237
> *:|
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7186285
> *ass clown
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

updates soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 05:08 PM~9466058
> *updates soon
> *


2008ish or?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 06:48 PM~9466222
> *2008ish or?
> *


 :yessad: or not?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:58 AM~9434406
> *
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

GOD DAMN :burn:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 05:08 PM~9466058
> *updates soon
> *


 :no:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

how are or did you fil the part between the plates you used as the bar
(under tank)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The down tube?

Raul cut out a flat piece of metal and welded it in. then he boxed it in.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 05:57 PM~9466256
> *
> *


i almost forgot what it looked like


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

debut. Tiempos Locos show? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2007, 07:18 PM~9472521
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


u?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2007, 10:33 PM~9474304
> *u?
> *


in the ass


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 05:57 PM~9466256
> *
> *


yhat cool dowg


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2007, 02:05 PM~9470631
> *debut. Tiempos Locos show? :0 :0 :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 10:40 PM~9474378
> *yhat cool dowg
> *


Thanks. Maybe I should repost all the pics for the new people?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 12:27 AM~9474718
> *:scrutinize:
> *


no?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 11:36 PM~9474334
> *in the ass
> *


any progresso


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

double


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

100 pages and still raw metal???????? come on man get r done


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: hahahah tru


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2007, 09:43 PM~9489109
> *100 pages and still raw metal????????  come on man get r done
> *


Slow down buddy. Theres alot of reasons why its not finished yet.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 10:35 PM~9489541
> *Slow down buddy. Theres alot of reasons why its not finished yet.
> *


1.the cutty
2.red dangerous
3.?
?????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2007, 11:43 PM~9489109
> *100 pages and still raw metal????????  come on man get r done
> *


hard to get shit done, when parts all ove the us!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 20 2007, 02:20 AM~9490666
> *1.the cutty
> 2.red dangerous
> 3.?
> ...


I will let Juan G name names.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have procrastinated on this build a a little bit however in my defense I have all been bullshitted a few time and come up empty handed. As far as paint goes. that will be popping off very soon. . Also Sic713 will also be doing my fenders now. If he wants to post pics he can although I am sure he has not started on them yet. This build is still very much alive. Right now I am in the process of getting some wheels for Browie. Trust me this bike is not in "Deep Brown" .:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 04:17 PM~9494498
> *I have procrastinated on this build a a little bit however in my defense I have all been bullshitted a few time and come up empty handed. As far as paint goes. that will be popping off very soon. . Also Sic713 will also be doing my fenders now. If he wants to post pics he can although I am sure he has not started on them yet. This build is still very much alive. Right now I am in the process of getting some wheels for Browie. Trust me this bike is not in "Deep Brown" .:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2007, 06:00 PM~9544943
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sic should be done with the fenders soon


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 28 2007, 02:32 PM~9551891
> *sic should be done with the fenders soon
> *


i hope not befor mine :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 28 2007, 01:12 AM~9548903
> *juans got some comp. :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

double post :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That yours. you going to the 97.9 the beat show?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2007, 09:34 AM~9557602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no thats not mine.. i wouldnt be cought dead owning that :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 29 2007, 11:50 AM~9557887
> *no thats not mine.. i wouldnt be cought dead owning that :no:
> *


dont you have a trike like that fool.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

yea but it's in pices. i need a new front wheel and i'm waiting on my air kit from bones and my fenders from sic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 29 2007, 12:38 PM~9558102
> *yea but it's in pices. i need a new front wheel and i'm waiting on my air kit from bones and my fenders from sic
> 
> 
> ...


I luv that bike. Im in th same boat as you


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean trike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SUP ON THESE FENDERS !!!!!!!!!!!

GETTING TIRED OF LOOKING AT THIS CHIT!

AS LONG AS ITS TAKEN THUS SO FAR!!! MAR IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

someone make the pain go away.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im workin on everything right now.. 2 set of fenders.. and a car
ill have money for str8's friday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 8 2008, 09:22 AM~9638269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 02:29 PM~9640701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ther uneven LMAO but very nice..  :wow:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 03:29 PM~9640701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2008, 07:38 PM~9642607
> *:0
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gerdone


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 8 2008, 07:44 PM~9642659
> *gerdone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

front


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back design to match the skirts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you better like ..
proof that i am making you fenders.. 

and not bullshittin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 09:28 PM~9663142
> *you better like ..
> proof that i am making you fenders..
> 
> ...


lil over the deadline . ill take any progress I can get :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:31 PM~9663160
> *lil over the deadline . ill take any progress I can get :biggrin:
> *


yea i know.. normally i can knock these things out in a week tops.. but i got this car here at my house.. and my dads been bitching.. so i have to finish it 1st and get it the fuck from here..

sorry about the wait..
i been moving slow..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If I were pist you would know. im straight right now. I just want this shit to be over.LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

aem


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 10 2008, 08:33 PM~9663180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. you know how mines look once done.. smooth and ready for paint..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

almost done just a lil shaping Im sure you already no that.lOl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i sureeee do..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my motovation just went up a couple notches. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

glad to help


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 07:49 PM~9663333
> *my motovation just went up a couple notches. :biggrin:
> *


was it my pm?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I smell paint


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I smell paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

glad to help


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 07:49 PM~9663333
> *my motovation just went up a couple notches. :biggrin:
> *


was it my pm?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2008, 10:00 PM~9663440
> *was it my pm?
> *


no


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 10:54 PM~9663384
> *I smell paint
> *


i smell it too! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 10:39 PM~9663914
> *i smell it too! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


BETTER GET DOWN FUCKER


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 06:13 PM~9670203
> *BETTER GET DOWN FUCKER
> *


get down like james brown!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im not playing either. I weep out of joy for this paint


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

finaly progress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 07:15 PM~9677246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that gonna be smooth on the inside...what gauge is the steel?

we painting the inside too....

are you using aviator snips.... i suggest a cutting wheel


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos ben chewing on your fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 05:15 PM~9677246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that dvd any good?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont worry about the cuts.. i used a electic metal shear.... its going to be smooth cut when done.. clean and ready for paint..
he wanted to see progress. so i showed him what they look like for now..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2008, 10:08 PM~9679290
> *dont worry about the cuts.. i used a electic metal shear.... its going to be smooth cut when done.. clean and ready for paint..
> he wanted to see progress. so i showed him what they look like for now..
> *


You tell em Sic. Everybody needs to stop hatin'


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 11:10 PM~9679305
> *You tell em Sic. Everybody needs to stop hatin'
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2008, 10:10 PM~9679305
> *You tell em Sic. Everybody needs to stop hatin'
> *


im not saying they hatin...

im use to critisism everyday...
im made plenty of these fenders.. so i know what im doing..

each person has they own way of doing things


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

naggar!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 13 2008, 02:30 PM~9682605
> *naggar!
> *


hater. Im getting paint soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

UP UP AND AWAY


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 07:31 PM~9684583
> *UP UP  AND AWAY
> *


UR "G A Y" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 14 2008, 11:41 AM~9690755
> *UR "G A Y" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












You are the cooliest. seriously *do you have to use the electric scooter at wall mart?*


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:happysad: :|


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 05:35 PM~9694234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

b nm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

IM PROUND TO ANNOUNCE THAT THIS IS NOW GOING TO BE A SELENA BIKE. NOT DEEP BROWN. THANK YOU.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2008, 12:09 AM~9737230
> *IM PROUND TO ANNOUNCE THAT THIS IS NOW GOING TO BE A SELENA BIKE. NOT DEEP BROWN. THANK YOU.
> *


ASS HOLE
:uh: you know damn well I wanted to announce it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry master. :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It is what it is.
Sorry for yelling
Lets move on. Any Ideas guys???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Problem number #1. Whos going to lazer cut all fresh brand new parts with modern day styling and a dash of that texas flavoring that we all have come to know and love? Who? Who will do it damn it? Im getting impatient.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am itching for a sposership... who will it be???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2008, 11:25 PM~9737305
> *I am itching for a sposership... who will it be???
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It will be a tuff transition
but... I think I can pull thru


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 01:40 AM~9737391
> *It will be a tuff transition
> but... I think I can pull thru
> *


stfu!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 03:28 AM~9738017
> *stfu!
> *


puro salena


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 09:40 AM~9738454
> *puro salena
> *


y los dinos


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 07:54 PM~9741355
> *y los dinos
> *


bidi bidi bom bom :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 06:56 PM~9741372
> *bidi bidi bom bom :cheesy:
> *


you likded it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 07:58 PM~9741386
> *you likded it
> *


i scene her in concert strawberry fest when i lived in Houston many yrs ago...

I was also there at her last concert at the Rodeo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 07:00 PM~9741402
> *i scene her in concert strawberry fest when i lived in Houston many yrs ago...
> 
> I was also there at her last concert at the Rodeo
> *


Well I seen the movie. You ready to get down. Im thinking purple


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 08:01 PM~9741413
> *Well I seen the movie. You ready to get down. Im thinking purple
> *


better be playin...if that is your wish i am your gennie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 11:54 PM~7369936
> *juan is peein his pants hes so excited
> *


Yes I am R.I.P.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 07:03 PM~9741426
> *better be playin...if that is your wish i am your gennie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yay


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 20 2008, 08:33 PM~9742024
> *yay
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I found one of the murals for the tank.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2008, 09:40 PM~9742535
> *I found one of the murals for the tank.
> 
> 
> ...


oh yah. a keeper


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Down the side of the tank we can put "aye como me duele"


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 yellow roses some where on the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds like a plan


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 09:10 AM~9745551
> *sounds like a plan
> *


 :scrutinize: why the change from brownie?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 10:09 PM~9737230
> *IM PROUND TO ANNOUNCE THAT THIS IS NOW GOING TO BE A SELENA BIKE. NOT DEEP BROWN. THANK YOU.
> *


WTF?? 

is this a joke?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2008, 10:23 AM~9763256
> *WTF??
> 
> is this a joke?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 11:43 AM~9764367
> *:uh:
> *


:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 23 2008, 10:53 AM~9763008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Is it done yet.....Dammmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 23 2008, 05:11 PM~9765672
> *Is it done yet.....Dammmmmm
> *


sup with your bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pic coming soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 06:46 PM~9766399
> *pic coming soon
> *


today? yahahaa!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 05:47 PM~9766406
> *today? yahahaa!!!
> *


im uploading now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 06:49 PM~9766420
> *im uploading now
> *


you made my day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:08 PM~9766575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 06:09 PM~9766585
> *NICE
> *


glad you like..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:14 PM~9766630
> *glad you like..
> *


Dont ship them to me when your done. Ill give you the addy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sam you ready!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

selena? :uh: 


why not scarface............

or smile now cry later............

or your favorite wrestler...............

or any of the other 10 million played out themes there are?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

word, what's up danny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2008, 09:10 PM~9767591
> *selena? :uh:
> why not scarface............
> 
> ...


my shit aint changing. it will be brownie son!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 23 2008, 09:12 PM~9767605
> *word, what's up danny
> *


sup texan???? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just here at my inlaws eating


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 08:05 PM~9767540
> *Dont ship them to me when your done. Ill give you the addy
> *


yea.. i figured that.. ill hit you up when they done..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 09:24 PM~9767710
> *yea.. i figured that.. ill hit you up when they done..
> *


cool. cool


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

awww man i thought for a second their i saw some chrome in one of thoes pic.'s :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2008, 09:40 PM~9767873
> *awww man i thought for a second their i saw some chrome in one of thoes pic.'s :cheesy:
> *


soon. hopefully


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 06:08 PM~9766575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 09:59 PM~9768059
> *
> *


you likey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 03:14 PM~9774176
> *you likey
> *


SELENA LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orale


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ready to unleash a deep brown in the bowl


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chale


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2008, 03:58 PM~9783191
> *chale
> *


its over and done with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

neta?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wats the 411?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2008, 08:18 PM~9791811
> *wats the 411?????
> *


just sent dtwist some money :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

and paint status 
ive been out of lil for a wile now any thing new with that ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2008, 08:38 PM~9791978
> *and paint status
> ive been out of lil for a wile now any thing new with that ?
> *


sammy boi.

waiting on sic to finish the fenders then we will aly some kandy down


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice hoe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 12:20 AM~9793447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 12:20 AM~9793447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 27 2008, 03:27 PM~9796531
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


*PURO TEJANO !!!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 04:55 PM~9796712
> *PURO TEJANO !!!
> *


make it a 3 wheeler...with a trialer....SELENA's BUS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 04:55 PM~9796712
> *PURO TEJANO !!!
> *


make it a 3 wheeler...with a trialer....SELENA's BUS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2008, 04:07 PM~9796776
> *make it a 3 wheeler...with a trialer....SELENA's BUS
> *


woaaa!!!! Sounds like a plan.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 03:55 PM~9796712
> *PURO CACA !!!
> *


edit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 27 2008, 02:27 PM~9796531
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

finish the damn bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 11:18 AM~9802427
> *finish the damn bike
> *


the only other major thing I need are my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

get them damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 06:16 PM~9805551
> *get them damn it
> *


not yet,


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo fucken finish it damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 06:39 PM~9805802
> *yo fucken finish it damn it
> *


blah blach

SIC UPDATES???


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 05:17 PM~9805566
> *not yet,
> *


why??


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:0 THE NEW KOOLAID MAN-JUANGOTTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 29 2008, 04:09 AM~9810583
> *:0 THE NEW KOOLAID MAN-JUANGOTTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


has this picture ended up in every topic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hey when you only got one bullet. Your going to try and do the most dammage with it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2008, 07:41 PM~9815766
> *hey when you only got one bullet. Your going to try and do the most dammage with it.
> *


YOU SHOULD REALLY DO THAT....THAT WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELLL..LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2008, 06:49 PM~9815859
> *YOU SHOULD REALLY DO THAT....THAT WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELLL..LOL
> *


ohhhh aahahahahahahahaha fu


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 12:54 AM~9867612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

culo finish that damn bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2008, 03:45 PM~9870812
> *culo finish that damn bike
> *


Still waiting on darks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit that fuker is laggin ****** nuts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2008, 02:51 PM~9870848
> *shit that fuker is laggin ****** nuts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2008, 03:56 PM~9870889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2008, 02:51 PM~9870848
> *shit that fuker is laggin ****** nuts
> *


u retarded.. and yes i know..
mother fuckers keep buggin... not you juan. but he needs to answer the damn pm ..

im taking my sweet time.. no more rush jobs..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I sent show bound a pm. Ill pm you later


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 6 2008, 04:46 PM~9878992
> *I sent show bound a pm. Ill pm you later
> *


the beginning of the end is near!!!!!!!!!

or is it the other way around.......lol
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 02:39 AM~9884520
> *the beginning of the end is near!!!!!!!!!
> 
> or is it the other way around.......lol
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got a package in. No pics yet sorry. Custom made shit from a well know shop :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a bit of a dillema. My bike is going to be kandy brown and I am really feeling the color. I dont know whether to have my parts 2 toned or chromed. Any suggestions?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 05:46 PM~9889298
> *I have a bit of a dillema. My bike is going to be kandy brown and I am really feeling the color. I dont know whether to have my parts 2 toned or chromed. Any suggestions?
> *


Two toned looks really good with that color. What you can always do is get it all Chrome plated and then put the bike together and see how it looks. You can always do the gold later on cause its just electro plated anyway.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2008, 07:00 PM~9889442
> *Two toned looks really good with that color. What you can always do is get it all Chrome plated and then put the bike together and see how it looks. You can always do the gold later on cause its just electro plated anyway.
> *


I was thinking that. what do you think of gold leaf in the paint? do you think it would look good with the chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 06:02 PM~9889463
> *I was thinking that. what do you think of gold leaf in the paint? do you think it would look good with the chrome
> *


Even if you dont go with gold part the gold leaf is going to go good with the paint. Dont quote me on this but I think you get extra points for having it. Cant really go wrong with getting it done.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 04:46 PM~9889298
> *I have a bit of a dillema. My bike is going to be kandy brown and I am really feeling the color. I dont know whether to have my parts 2 toned or chromed. Any suggestions?
> *


2 tone. :yes: 
but taking care of gold sucks. to delicate.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2008, 07:03 PM~9889477
> *Even if you dont go with gold part the gold leaf is going to go good with the paint. Dont quote me on this but I think you get extra points for having it. Cant really go wrong with getting it done.
> *


I am hoping it will. extra points? Never crossed my mind. I think I will do that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 7 2008, 07:05 PM~9889494
> *2 tone. :yes:
> but taking care of gold sucks. to delicate.
> *


I've heard your supposed to clear coat it or something along those lines...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what color patterns?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what color patterns?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 7 2008, 07:09 PM~9889536
> *what color patterns?
> *


I don't know Sam will dictate that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 06:07 PM~9889517
> *I've heard your supposed to clear coat it or something along those lines...
> *


I have heard about that too. I probably wouldnt do it that way but its up to you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 05:07 PM~9889517
> *I've heard your supposed to clear coat it or something along those lines...
> *


yea i think ima do that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2008, 07:11 PM~9889553
> *I have heard about that too. I probably wouldnt do it that way but its up to you.
> *


I think danny did that to his. don't quote me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 05:10 PM~9889546
> *I don't know Sam will dictate that.
> *


great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2008, 05:12 PM~9889562
> *I think danny did that to his. don't quote me.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

in the mail..
be there weds.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 07:41 PM~9919292
> *in the mail..
> be there weds.
> *


awesome.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anything new juan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 01:19 AM~9976655
> *anything new juan
> *


set backs


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2008, 05:51 PM~9979766
> *set backs
> *


juan hows your car doin?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Feb 19 2008, 03:53 PM~9979783
> *juan hows your car doin?
> *


its good. takes me to work daily. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2008, 05:56 PM~9979807
> *its good. takes me to work daily. :biggrin:
> *


cool beans


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2008, 02:45 PM~9979706
> *:angel:
> *


X817


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2008, 03:58 PM~9979825
> *X817
> *


dont hate on the 817.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ6vjvzrxCA


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:nono: no more sat. crusin till your bike is done


































:::


























J/K whats up


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

JUAN WHEN IS THE BIKE GONNA BE DONE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Feb 28 2008, 02:36 AM~10048361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2008, 02:51 PM~9979766
> *set backs
> *


Raul A.? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2008, 12:09 PM~10050184
> *Raul A.?  :dunno:
> *


not any more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 11:29 AM~10050312
> *not any more
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This project is not dead though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 11:33 AM~10050340
> *This project is not dead though
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 28 2008, 05:26 PM~10052397
> *:angel:
> *


asshole


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 11:33 AM~10050340
> *This project is not dead though
> *


IS IT ON A COMMA :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 28 2008, 06:45 PM~10052975
> *IS IT ON A COMMA :dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

life support?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10053054
> *life support?
> *


DAMN IT. LET ME FIND A CAMERA. ILL POST PROGRESSO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10053068
> *DAMN IT. LET ME FIND A CAMERA. ILL POST PROGRESSO
> *


NOPE NO CAMERA. YALL GOTTA WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 05:57 PM~10053087
> *NOPE NO CAMERA. YALL GOTTA WAIT :biggrin:
> *


atleast post pics of some primer or the cans of paint. Just something to give us hope.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

when I get a camera


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 06:57 PM~10053458
> *when I get a camera
> *


 :0 :0 NOT EVEN A CAMERA PHONE :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10054082
> *:0  :0 NOT EVEN A CAMERA PHONE :0  :0
> *


nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 06:57 PM~10053458
> *when I get a camera
> *


I think its going to be painted by then.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck yall just got back from the chrome plater!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 29 2008, 12:39 PM~10058864
> *Fuck yall just got back from the chrome plater!!!
> *


so is it good or bad? did you come home with parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 29 2008, 01:47 PM~10058926
> *so is it good or bad? did you come home with parts
> *


with,drop off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 29 2008, 12:39 PM~10058864
> *Fuck yall just got back from the chrome plater!!!
> *


that makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 29 2008, 01:51 PM~10058952
> *with,drop off.
> *


what parts?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 29 2008, 11:59 AM~10058997
> *that makes me feel all warm inside.
> *


gay.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 02:12 PM~10059122
> *what parts?
> *


2 to 4 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck it no engraving


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 29 2008, 11:17 PM~10062871
> *fuck it no engraving
> *


 :banghead: DAMN IT JIM!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10062889
> *:banghead:  DAMN IT JIM!!!!!
> *


FUCK ENGRAVING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10062895
> *FUCK ENGRAVING!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X1...WAIT A MIN. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 1 2008, 12:24 AM~10062924
> *X1...WAIT A MIN. :angry:
> *


Decided I am gonna bust out early so sacrafices have to be made.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wens paint damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 1 2008, 01:00 PM~10064940
> *wens paint damn it
> *


I got word thats its already painted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 12:41 PM~10065100
> *I got word thats its already painted!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea right. You probably sold the frame to japan or something.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 02:08 PM~10065274
> *yea right. You probably sold the frame to japan or something.
> *


his name is jeng and he is going to take care of the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 01:41 PM~10065496
> *his name is jeng and he is going to take care of the frame.
> *


Im glad someone is. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 02:42 PM~10065498
> *Im glad someone is.  :|
> *


way to stay positive. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 01:43 PM~10065501
> *way to stay positive. :cheesy:
> *


Tell jeng I said hello.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 02:44 PM~10065509
> *Tell jeng I said hello.
> *


I have no contact with him. infact i just got his cashiers check from the national bank of nigeria


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so wtf i need to see the damn qualitydamn it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you need rims.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bitch ass motheruker i want to see it done fuck damnit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 1 2008, 06:02 PM~10066280
> *so wtf i need to see the damn qualitydamn it
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 1 2008, 06:07 PM~10066298
> *you need rims.
> *


yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

with a creme color pinstriping.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

113 pages and about 10 pics of the bike... :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 10 2008, 09:47 AM~10133131
> *113 pages and about 10 pics of the bike... :|
> *


X wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 10 2008, 10:47 AM~10133131
> *113 pages and about 10 pics of the bike... :|
> *


got stuff at the chromer right now. waiting on my painter get off his ass. cough cough Sam wtf cough cough. My biggest set back right now is rims. I dont want to throw just anything on there.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah true wait till you find some nice clean one of a kind rims but post some pics in the mean time will ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 10 2008, 10:55 AM~10133189
> *yeah true wait till you find some nice clean one of a kind rims but post some pics in the mean time will ya
> *


when I get my shit back from the plater I will. They will be "exclusive" to layitlow.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 10:02 AM~10133233
> *when I get my shit back from the plater I will. They will be "exclusive" to layitlow.
> *


when are you going to get your parts back?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2008, 11:05 AM~10133255
> *when are you going to get your parts back?
> *


She said 3/21 or 4/11


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

why don't you go with fantasy toys for some rims? i'm sure he can hook you up with some custom rims


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 11:54 PM~10131783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know about going with gold parts on that color.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2008, 10:12 PM~10138086
> *i dont know about going with gold parts on that color.
> *


It will have a darker base coat.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 10 2008, 04:24 PM~10135001
> *why don't you go with fantasy toys for some rims? i'm sure he can hook you up with some custom rims
> *


If he raly charges what they say he charges for rims then no. Im not paying over 400 bones for rims.that is just retarted.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 07:21 PM~10138204
> *If he raly charges what they say he charges for rims then no. Im not paying over 400 bones for rims.that is just retarted.
> *


not even for wongs.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 07:19 PM~10138191
> *It will have a darker base coat.
> *


no.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2008, 10:37 PM~10138435
> *not even for wongs.
> *


 over 400? not even for wongs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

trying to get it done before my trip to houston....almost ready minus a few set backs.......


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 07:19 AM~10149962
> *trying to get it done before my trip to houston....almost ready minus a few set backs.......
> *


whens your trip to houston


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 12 2008, 09:50 AM~10150119
> *whens your trip to houston
> *


typo tried....im in houton already.....looking for something to get into for the weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Poster Posts
juangotti 793
socios b.c. prez 515
eric ramos 163
76'_SCHWINN 142
NorCalLux 97
sic713 73
Str8crazy80 53
show-bound 49
bad news 44
BABOSO HYDROS 31
noe_from_texas 30
LILHOBBZ805 18
JUSTDEEZ 17
deville 15
speedy187 11
mitchell26 10
lowlife-biker 10
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 10
86' Chevy 10
The ZONE 10
Spankz 10
EC7Five 10
ozzylowrider 10
lowrid3r 9
SIC'N'TWISTED 8
TonyO 8
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 6
Allude 6
las_crucez 5
stillspinnin 5
LowerDinU 5
casper805 4
Billy 4
kiki 4
SAC_TOWN 4
THEE ARTISTICS 4
GrimReaper 4
CHILLY WILLY 3
NaturalHighII 3
SOBER21 3
2lowsyn 3
FRISCO KID 3
PurpleLicious 2
impala65 2
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 2
SA ROLLERZ 2
AMB1800 2
CE 707 2
Clown confution 2
mtl city 2
skinnischwinn 2
R.O.C 2
runninlow 1
Dream_Angel 2 1
wimone 1
imtgw1a 1
90lowlow 1
Cut N 3's 1
excalibur 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
lowdhotchkiss 1
nicklow 1
$$waylow59$$ 1
408SHARK 1
jonny b 1
Jodoka 1
mortalkombat2 1
Raguness 1
..kasen! 1
sureñosbluez 1
SADER20 1


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

143.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just want to pay my respects to juan's schwinn. poor frame got wrecked some how dont know what happened. its now used as a door stop.

schwinn. :wave: :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2008, 02:49 PM~10189526
> *just want to pay my respects to juan's schwinn. poor frame got wrecked  some how dont know what happened. its now used as a door stop.
> 
> schwinn. :wave: :angel:
> *


RIP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea juans real sad. its possible that he turned emo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2007, 09:07 PM~7176277
> *look out TEXAS
> I'll be coming round the corner
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:
showbound post the pix fucker.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10189760
> *:biggrin:
> showbound post the pix fucker.
> *


b.s


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2008, 05:22 PM~10189790
> *b.s
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 02:23 PM~10189802
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


:angel:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what the hell is the emo crap, can someone explain?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2008, 06:48 PM~10190542
> *what the hell is the emo crap, can someone explain?
> *


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10189760
> *:biggrin:
> showbound post the pix fucker.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

remember it's down the road, not across the street.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 17 2008, 08:04 PM~10191153
> *remember it's down the road, not across the street.
> *


lmao. Im not emo ***


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so that's emo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2008, 10:01 PM~10192312
> *so that's emo
> *


lmao yes sir.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

back when i was in school they were called "new wavers" 

they called themselves freaks but they were just wanna be's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10192852
> *back when i was in school they were called "new wavers"
> 
> they called themselves freaks but they were just wanna be's
> *


different breed. goths are freaks. emos are the my chemical romance types


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I thought emos were *******. :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10192935
> *I thought emos were *******. :dunno:
> *


how you no. late night eagle hunting? :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2008, 04:48 PM~10190542
> *what the hell is the emo crap, can someone explain?
> *


emo=dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

are emo's skaters, or vice versa?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2008, 11:02 PM~10193102
> *are emo's skaters, or vice versa?
> *


NOPE. emos are them fuckers who are ritch kids and act like they got mad problems


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10193546
> *NOPE. emos are them fuckers who are ritch kids and act like they got mad problems
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

post pics sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 08:00 PM~10245551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOONER...IM AT WORK!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ima go get my chrome friday peeps. hang tight


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats bad ass, what kind of rims you useing ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 08:02 PM~10245574
> *thats bad ass, what kind of rims you useing ?
> *


Dont know yet. I want some ww's but Ill prolly get stuck with some china fans relaced


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 08:02 PM~10245574
> *thats bad ass, what kind of rims you useing ?
> *


GOOD QUESTION...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

cant make some one off spinners for it ?

CHAPA STYLE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 24 2008, 08:04 PM~10245606
> *cant make some one off spinners for it ?
> 
> CHAPA STYLE
> *


not for this bike
when this bike is done the red bike will be for sale. :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:05 PM~10245618
> *not for this bike
> when this bike is done the red bike will be for sale. :0
> *


hit me ^ on da frame


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

handlebars


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahahahah fo sho but club members get first dibs. but dont worry they broke.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

put me down for most of them parts :machinegun: HAHA


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

its all koOoOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

DONT EVEN WORRY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 08:12 PM~10245688
> *ahahahahahahah fo sho but club members get first dibs. but dont worry they broke.
> *


 :no: WHAT YOU ASKING


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NHA i cant buy all that i dont realy need it all yet one bike at a time.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 24 2008, 08:16 PM~10245751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there it is


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:21 PM~10245798
> *not for sale yet. Im think like 400 bills for the whole bike.
> there it is
> *


TRUE TRUE


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 06:21 PM~10245798
> *not for sale yet. Im think like 400 bills for the whole bike.
> *


true that . maby ill have enough to get it when your ready.dont need the frame god know i have enough


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any update pic.'s


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 09:10 PM~10246270
> *any update pic.'s
> *


when sam post them up. he has hellas pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246279
> *when sam post them up. he has hellas pics
> *


right.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 09:16 PM~10246344
> *right.
> *


im gonna go get my chrome this week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10246380
> *im gonna go get my chrome this week.
> *


right.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 76'_SCHWINN


damn it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its now a slabs hood ornament.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 PM~10247229
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 76'_SCHWINN
> damn it
> *


great.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2008, 10:39 PM~10247247
> *great.
> *


yes it is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 11:39 PM~9663914
> *i smell it too! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lier!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10247320
> *yes it is
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wats the 411 on this bitch?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need rims asap


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHAT KIND.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 24 2008, 11:00 PM~10247453
> *WHAT KIND.
> *


what ya got?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2008, 10:55 PM~10247407
> *wats the 411 on this bitch?
> *


same ole story I pick up my chrome this week


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10247481
> *what ya got?
> *


TWO TONE 72'S.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2008, 10:55 PM~10247407
> *wats the 411 on this bitch?
> *


worry bout a J O B joto :cheesy: 

jauns chit alost done!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 AM~10248133
> *worry bout a J O B  joto :cheesy:
> 
> jauns chit alost done!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:25 AM~10248152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:40 AM~10248281
> *pics or it didnt happen.
> *


patients!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:41 AM~10248286
> *patients!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

no J O B no pics

hahahahahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 12:44 AM~10248310
> *no J O B no pics
> 
> hahahahahahhaha
> *











Why ya gotta break balls?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:47 AM~10248328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 24 2008, 08:55 PM~10247407
> *wats the 411 on this bitch?
> *


911


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So I talked to the plater and they told me 4/11
DAMN THIS IS TAKING FOR EVEVER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:15 AM~10250586
> *So I talked to the plater and they told me 4/11
> DAMN THIS IS TAKING FOR EVEVER
> *


longer then I took with the frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 12:18 PM~10250604
> *longer then I took with the frame?
> *


no I dropped off the shit to get chrome on the 29 of feb still a while though


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad to see something after this long.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10254645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


piche gordo...finally got some pics of somethin..ehheheheehe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im so fuckin happy to see these bars
I need rims asap


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ill prolly have them the other way around


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:54 PM~10254851
> *ill prolly have them the other way around
> *


good idea... flow better with the curve going out!

that has to be the biggest twist i scene!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 08:56 PM~10254880
> *good idea... flow better with the curve going out!
> 
> that has to be the biggest twist i scene!
> *


damn Im so close to being done damn. 
all I need is fenders and wheels


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

are thoughs your forks on the table?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 08:58 PM~10254893
> *are thoughs your forks on the table?
> *


no








mine


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

go get em porkchop :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:57 PM~10254888
> *damn Im so close to being done damn.
> all I need is fenders and wheels
> *


quit rushing me puto :biggrin:
then give me more works...asssssss;;;lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 09:00 PM~10254930
> *go get em porkchop :cheesy:
> *


dont start that shit danny :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 09:00 PM~10254934
> *quit rushing me puto :biggrin:
> then give me more works...asssssss;;;lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

lol

forks are killer , i need to get ready to buy parts like that one day , SHIT I NEED A BETTER JOB lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:02 PM~10254953
> *lol
> 
> forks are killer , i need to get ready to buy parts like that one day , SHIT I NEED A BETTER JOB lol
> *


shit I need a job.lol,


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

AHAHA... :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 09:04 PM~10254967
> *AHAHA... :roflmao:
> *


sad but true


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

MORE THAN A YEAR SINCE THIS TOPIC STARTED IS IT ALMOST READY??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 09:36 PM~10255342
> *MORE THAN A YEAR SINCE THIS TOPIC STARTED IS IT ALMOST READY??
> *


long story. yes it will be ready soon.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks real good man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 25 2008, 09:38 PM~10255362
> *looks real good man
> *


thanks man. you know how much I did your bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10254645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

finally... alright looks real nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got lots of shit at the chromer but she said it will not be till the 11th when get my stuff back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for pics of my bike cough cough SAM cough cough


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10258857
> *meh.
> *


dont meh me ass holio. my shit on and poppin


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:50 AM~10258867
> *dont meh me ass holio. my shit on and poppin
> *


poopy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2008, 10:52 AM~10258881
> *pappi.
> *


 :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:55 AM~10258898
> *:|
> *


:thumbsdown: emo-thug.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for pics. :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:49 PM~10263334
> *ttt for pics. :angry:
> *


still debating tank! :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

juangotti's a big time flamer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 08:51 PM~10263354
> *still debating tank! :yes:
> *


this *****


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah he did a good job on the bars. he just needs to finish them and send em my way.lol I need fenders and wheels.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

didn't you already have wheels?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, you need wheels :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, juangotti :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: noe_from_texas, show-bound


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10263985
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, juangotti
> *


  sup man. question. If Artistics hosted a Bike show would you come?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10263984
> *yeah, you need wheels :uh:
> *


I know asap!!!. I was talking to SA ROLLERZ. I think he may be the man for the job.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:51 PM~10263973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 27 2008, 12:39 AM~10265438
> *:cheesy:
> *


  soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 12:53 AM~10265524
> *
> *


what?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:55 PM~10263997
> *  sup man. question. If Artistics hosted a Bike show would you come?
> *


i would love to but i got no way their. but mabey if my prez went


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 11:00 PM~10265561
> *what?
> *


everytime I see this topic it makes me sad.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10269070
> *everytime I see this topic it makes me sad.
> *


is it becuase non of his shit matches?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 12:52 PM~10269091
> *is it becuase non of his shit matches?
> *


no, its just been a while since we had updates.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:53 AM~10269101
> *no, its just been a while since we had updates.
> *


sounds like a personal problem. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10269126
> *sounds like a personal problem. :|
> *


yup, juan gottis problem.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:56 AM~10269131
> *yup, juan gottis problem.
> *


hes a flamer and likes too tuck it. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10269141
> *hes a flamer and likes too tuck it. :|
> *


and he doesnt have a job.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10269157
> *and he doesnt have a job.
> *


maybe next year? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10269179
> *maybe next year? :dunno:
> *


nope


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 12:08 PM~10269223
> *nope
> *


dang.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 01:52 PM~10269091
> *is it becuase non of his shit matches?
> *


everything i made for him matches


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 02:52 PM~10269091
> *is it becuase non of his shit matches?
> *


dont think it matches?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 02:59 PM~10269157
> *and he doesnt have a job.
> *


I got one now. but I got a interview for a better paying job tomorrow morning.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 07:25 PM~10271112
> *I got one now. but I got a interview for a better paying job tomorrow morning.
> *


when do you start...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

supposed to be monday but if I get this one tomorrow fuck the first job 2 bux more an hour.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10271566
> *supposed to be monday but if I get this one tomorrow fuck the first job 2 bux more an hour.
> *


thats straight!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:12 PM~10272515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:12 PM~10272515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cortez huh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:20 PM~10272596
> *cortez huh
> *


something like that


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:20 PM~10272596
> *cortez huh
> *


 :no:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh gino
bleeeeeeeeh coretz sould done it and hes in dtown


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:23 PM~10272631
> *oh gino
> bleeeeeeeeh coretz sould done it and hes in dtown
> *


 :no:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, juangotti, eric ramos, FunkytownRoller

:thumbsup: THEE ARTISTICS "LIFERS"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:23 PM~10272631
> *oh gino
> bleeeeeeeeh coretz sould done it and hes in dtown
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im gettin tired of bikes they drain the lil money i have ha 
fuck :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10272698
> *im gettin tired of bikes they drain the lil money i have ha
> fuck :banghead:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10272698
> *im gettin tired of bikes they drain the lil money i have ha
> fuck :banghead:
> *


imagine building car...

i bet you spend more chees on fucing spraypaint


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

car is till have a steady job n some sort of degree u kno 
yea well not really alll the cans i use are stolen from walmart the only thing thats drainin my cash is gas thats it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10272793
> *car is till have a steady job n some sort of degree u kno
> yea well not really alll the cans i use are stolen from walmart the only thing thats drainin my cash is gas thats it
> *


stupid....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: ha 
i need to stop being a lowlife n get a job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10272843
> *:yes: ha
> i need to stop being a lowlife n get a job
> *


no job no display...sell tat ass or something!

progress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10272843
> *:yes: ha
> i need to stop being a lowlife n get a job
> *


x1000 stop braking the law asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:12 PM~10272515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:48 PM~10272855
> *x1000 stop braking the law asshole
> *


even juan with no job gets progress


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but he paid for all that shit since along time ago and hes berly fuken receving that shit


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:54 PM~10272906
> *but he paid for all that shit since along time ago and hes berly fuken receving that shit
> *


 :twak: g e t a j o b j o t o


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pippiiiiiiiiicahcahhhh
that link mother fuker the rims


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

now take it down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10273001
> *meh
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

my trike has more progress then that. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10273045
> *my trike has more progress then that.  :|
> *


as soon as i get my shit from the plater it will be fine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10273069
> *as soon as i get my shit from the plater it will be fine.
> *


k


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:13 PM~10273079
> *k
> *


 none the less progress


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 02:44 PM~10270434
> *dont think it matches?
> *


not to your frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10273140
> *not to your frame.
> *


yeah I know but fuck it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 09:20 PM~10273154
> *yeah I know but fuck it
> *


ata boy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:22 PM~10273187
> *ata boy
> *


in my defense I still proclaim that I have been bullshitted way to much


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10273211
> *in my defense I still proclaim that I have been bullshitted way to much
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt for our emo friend.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10254645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10273140
> *not to your frame.
> *


the points should have been sharper...i agree with that!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10273211
> *in my defense I still proclaim that I have been bullshitted way to much
> *


in my defense..... :biggrin: 

waited on fenders no probs matching paint...then :around: 

its on and poppin.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:22 AM~10273802
> *in my defense..... :biggrin:
> 
> waited on fenders no probs matching paint...then  :around:
> ...


your just one of the problems. you home now. posty some pics!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 28 2008, 12:23 AM~10273803
> *
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:32 AM~10273877
> *your just one of the problems. you home now. posty some pics!!! :0
> *


:loco: no half ass pics

come see it in person :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 12:38 AM~10273945
> *:loco:  no half ass pics
> 
> come see it in person :cheesy:
> *


post a lil ass sneak peak. crop that bitch if you must.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:41 AM~10273985
> *post a lil ass sneak peak. crop that bitch if you must.
> *


 hno: 

































































:nono: :nono: :nono:

soon! real soon! :biggrin: 
got to make you wait on something hell
have faith!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

alright jaun we played it off long enough...post em....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

alright jaun we played it off long enough...post em....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck faith I piss on that shit.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10273211
> *in my defense I still proclaim that I have been bullshitted way to much
> *


it's ok we all do it


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2008, 10:23 PM~10272631
> *oh gino
> bleeeeeeeeh coretz sould done it and hes in dtown
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 02:21 AM~10274554
> *it's ok we all do it
> *


bullshit each other hell yeah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 28 2008, 09:47 AM~10275483
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He thinks he knows whats up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 10:04 PM~10273623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 28 2008, 08:06 PM~10279609
> *:thumbsup:
> *


big thanks to raul for helping me name the bike.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> I wanna see more of those forks please. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who did that engraving?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> > I wanna see more of those forks please. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> the ones in the back? hit up bones


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

those aren't yours???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 06:15 PM~10279656
> *big thanks to raul for helping me name the bike.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 28 2008, 08:23 PM~10279692
> *those aren't yours???
> *


you said the forks right?
the forks in the back? no there not mine.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:04 AM~10273623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah the forks. oh aight HEY BONES!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7186285
> *ass clown
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

you spilled the beans.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10279904
> *you spilled the beans.
> *


*FUCK SECRETS!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 06:50 PM~10279908
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!!
> *


asi mijo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10279947
> *
> *


GIMME THAT SEAT.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ay juan i found u sum insperation lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Mar 28 2008, 11:58 PM~10281372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine will be better.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

*MAD PROPS TO FUNKYTOWNROLLER FOR GETTING DOWN. IM GLAD I COULD BE YOUR FIRST CUSTOMER.*


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10281414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stfu and plate them already 
they look good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2008, 12:16 AM~10281563
> *stfu and plate them already
> they look good
> *


next step.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 12:02 AM~10281414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JUAN....GLAD YOU LIKE IT....GONNA TRY AND KNOCK THE OTHER SIDE OUT WITHIN A DAY OR SO.....I DONT LIKE WAITING FOR SHIT AND I KNOW NOBODY ELSE DOES...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 29 2008, 12:26 AM~10281637
> *THANKS JUAN....GLAD YOU LIKE IT....GONNA TRY AND KNOCK THE OTHER SIDE OUT WITHIN A DAY OR SO.....I DONT LIKE WAITING FOR SHIT AND I KNOW NOBODY ELSE DOES...
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice fork work


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

clean work fool, you gonne two tone plate them gold and chrome?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 29 2008, 03:49 AM~10282351
> *clean work fool, you gonne two tone plate them gold and chrome?
> *


2tone all the way


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 01:13 PM~10283709
> *2tone all the way
> *


you want gold leaf then! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 01:13 PM~10283709
> *2tone all the way
> *


you want gold leaf then! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 11:13 AM~10283709
> *2tone all the way
> *


  can't wait to see this bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 10:13 AM~10283709
> *2tone all the way
> *


i dont like 2tone no more. dam gold chips off hella easy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 29 2008, 04:07 PM~10284479
> *i dont like 2tone no more. dam gold chips off hella easy.
> *


word?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

if its electrolyse plating then it can't "chip off", if it chips off then its because the chrome chipps off, not the gold, because with electrolyse plating it isn't a layer that goes on the chrome, its just the gold molecules that mix up with the chrome ones and it becames gold  

i don't know what they use when they 2 tone engraving and shit but i think they use electrolyse cuz this would be the easiest way too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what kind of machine did he use for that?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2008, 06:59 PM~10285317
> *what kind of machine did he use for that?
> *


an engraver


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

great, what kind, air engraver


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2008, 08:36 PM~10285823
> *great, what kind, air engraver
> *


yeah I think so.lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes the dam gold chips off. and under the gold is nickel plating. i think the two tone chroming is done by elecroplating.

and no juan, not hating ok. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

poop murals :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 09:47 PM~10286275
> *poop murals :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 07:47 PM~10286275
> *poop murals :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 22 2007, 07:11 PM~7529405
> *u goin to have murls of poop on it?
> *


i remember cutty sayin this so looked it up  

RIP :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 29 2008, 09:51 PM~10286302
> *i remember cutty sayin this so looked it up
> 
> RIP  :angel:
> *


  RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOWRIDER BIKES

SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

juangotti's that lil fat kid that follows you around the cafeteria asking "you gonna eat that?"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:11 AM~10287614
> *juangotti's that lil fat kid that follows you around the cafeteria asking "you gonna eat that?"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10287618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its true.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wacomutherfukerdatswereistaygetatmedawg


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 11:21 PM~10286909
> *LOWRIDER BIKES
> 
> SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 12:49 PM~10289348
> *
> *


it dont look like that no more...
killing him with suspence :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

your killing everyone with suspence.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

needs more bondo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10289384
> *needs more bondo
> *


and some paint


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 12:55 PM~10289384
> *needs more bondo
> *


needed


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 12:59 PM~10289407
> *and some paint
> *


see it when it bust out :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 11:00 AM~10289414
> *see it when it bust out :biggrin:
> *


when is that going to happen?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:02 PM~10289424
> *when is that going to happen?
> *


soon! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 11:05 AM~10289448
> *:|
> *


paint prison. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 01:00 PM~10289414
> *see it when it bust out :biggrin:
> *


no. more picks fucker!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:05 PM~10289451
> *paint prison.  :|
> *


barley started working on it a month ago.. told to wait for the fenders


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

post pics damit!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10289454
> *no.  more picks fucker!!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:07 PM~10289465
> *post pics damit!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf kind of bs painter are you. fatboy wants pics damit. atleast let your customer see progress.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:10 PM~10289497
> *wtf kind of bs painter are you. fatboy wants pics damit. atleast let your customer see progress.
> *


a BS one  

i can do that! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:10 PM~10289497
> *wtf kind of bs painter are you. fatboy wants pics damit. atleast let your customer see progress.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

skirts are small


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 11:13 AM~10289512
> *a BS one
> 
> i can do that! :0
> *


thats exactly what I want to hear from my painter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 11:39 AM~10289683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 11:39 AM~10289683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its not bad cause they wont hide the custom fenders.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:52 PM~10289754
> *Its not bad cause they wont hide the custom fenders.
> *


Yeah hopefully.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

whats up with the new fenders?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10289768
> *whats up with the new fenders?
> *


gotta have some more made.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 11:54 AM~10289770
> *gotta have some more made.
> *


still?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:57 PM~10289779
> *still?
> *


in the works. no more bullshit


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10289693
> *thats exactly what I want to hear from my painter.  :thumbsup:
> *


when you can afford me than will discuss what gets shown....lol

till then this is a free B...i get choice! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10292310
> *when you can afford me than will discuss what gets shown....lol
> 
> till then this is a free B...i get choice! :cheesy:
> *


fuck you joto.



ahahahahhahahahaha
edit for the baby back bitch
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 06:13 PM~10292310
> *when you can afford me than will discuss what gets shown....lol
> 
> till then this is a free B...i get choice! :cheesy:
> *


Hmm, How much do you charge?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 08:57 PM~10292654
> *Hmm, How much do you charge?
> *


lets jsut say i paint harley parts tank and fenders for 1500! 
no body work...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2008, 07:00 PM~10292682
> *lets jsut say i paint harley parts tank and fenders for 1500!
> no body work...
> *


I have never seen any of those tanks, I probably never will see them unless you decide to post pics of them on here. I have seen the blue bike that you painted and thats pretty much it. Without looking into what other objects you have painted I wouldnt say that I would send you something to paint or not. The amount of $$$ you charge to paint something doesnt really tell me anything other that some people are willing to pay what you ask. The only reason I wouldnt send you something to paint is because your too far away and there are painters here locally who are probably have the same skills as you for less $$$.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 09:07 PM~10292746
> *I have never seen any of those tanks, I probably never will see them unless you decide to post pics of them on here. I have seen the blue bike that you painted and thats pretty much it. Without looking into what other objects you have painted I wouldnt say that I would send you something to paint or not. The amount of $$$ you charge to paint something doesnt really tell me anything other that some people are willing to pay what you ask. The only reason I wouldnt send you something to paint is because your too far away and there are painters here locally who are probably have the same skills as you for less $$$.
> *


yep....it was in my link for along time...you can search the paint topic and find my chit...its not something i do full time...let alone paint cars..the amount of work for custom is not what peeps want to pay....that why i charge what i do to make it worth my time... 

very true...there are many painters everywhere...would highly suggest for one seeking work to go locally!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 01:39 PM~10289683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for vics hoe ass


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 10:23 PM~10294411
> *ttt for vics hoe ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:57 AM~10294646
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 10:59 PM~10294651
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:59 AM~10294658
> *:0
> :tears:
> *


you still in the club or???


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 11:07 PM~10294706
> *you still in the club or???
> *


idk
im tryin to pul somthin outta my ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

that sounds like a no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

run up in yo house like cj from san andreas.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 31 2008, 09:11 AM~10295924
> *run up in yo house like cj from san andreas.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BROWN SCHWINN GRIPS
Item number: 360038026122

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Sierra-Brown-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 2 2008, 12:32 AM~10313467
> *BROWN SCHWINN GRIPS
> Item number: 360038026122
> 
> ...


actually i believe they will be out of wood!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 12:52 AM~10313588
> *actually i believe they will be out of wood!
> *


x2 good looking out though straight


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SOME OF MY CHROMES READY!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10316377
> *SOME OF MY CHROMES READY!!!!!!
> *


already....damn that was alot quicker than mine


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i think if you get JUST wood grips it would look weird ?
maybe if you get something else wood too like a seat ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2008, 10:03 PM~10320826
> *i think if you get JUST wood grips it would look weird ?
> maybe if you get something else wood too like a seat ?
> *


:cheesy:
a seat that a good idea!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10316377
> *SOME OF MY CHROMES READY!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: lets see


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Apr 2 2008, 10:03 PM~10320826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as soon as I get some money to get it out


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS) VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

looks Clean .. How Much For Something Krazy w/ LOCO 61 On It About 16"x8"


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2008, 11:29 PM~10330675
> *looks  Clean .. How Much For Something  Krazy w/ LOCO 61 On It About 16"x8"
> *


what do you mean like just a steel plate or what...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

great. ill be by soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad to see more progress on the bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10330802
> *Im glad to see more progress on the bike.
> *


Some of my chrome is ready just waiting on my check to go get it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 09:45 PM~10330809
> *Some of my chrome is ready just waiting on my check to go get it.
> *


what did you get plated?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:47 PM~10330839
> *what did you get plated?
> *


sprocket, pedals springs,cranks,bolts,other shit I cant remember


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what kind of pedals you got?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:51 PM~10330891
> *what kind of pedals you got?
> *


d twist all d twist


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10330917
> *d twist all d twist
> *


word? Any pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10330961
> *word? Any pics?
> *


when I pic them up.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 10:59 PM~10330961
> *word? Any pics of you naked?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

blow your nose.


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)

SICKKNESS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

MEH


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 4 2008, 01:16 PM~10334563
> *
> *


you like that huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10330635
> *JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS)  VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10330635
> *JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS)  VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

scratch the gold. Im going all chrome


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:30 PM~10337789
> *scratch the gold. Im going all chrome
> *


electro palte that chit like told ya! have to chrome it anyways...

then et it electro plated..no half ass!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

by the way...sissy bars????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 08:31 PM~10337798
> *electro palte that chit like  told ya! have to chrome it anyways...
> 
> then et it electro plated..no half ass!
> *


i wanna role chrome for at least a while


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 03:31 AM~10337798
> *electro palte that chit like  told ya! have to chrome it anyways...
> 
> then et it electro plated..no half ass!
> *


x2 and no chipping of problem either


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10337805
> *i wanna role chrome for at least a while
> *


......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10337804
> *by the way...sissy bars????????????
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10337813
> *x2 and no chipping of problem either
> *


i will never do dipped again...chi dont last for chit!!!

had my impala parts gold dipped...sucked ass!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10337813
> *x2 and no chipping of problem either
> *


later on


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:34 PM~10337819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


custom fender braces would be hot...like that of a fatboy harley!! mounts to the frame and holds the fender on the sides!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 08:36 PM~10337832
> *custom fender braces would be hot...like that of a fatboy harley!! mounts to the frame and holds the fender on the sides!
> *


fool we done talked about this a few times. I already got the design for d twist to do my braces


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cus I need reinsurance. :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:38 PM~10337854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need a day off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 08:39 PM~10337863
> *i need a day off
> *


any fender designs?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10337876
> *any fender designs?
> *


 :around: im at a scanner too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I need my fucking check


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:46 PM~10337916
> *damn I need my fucking check
> *


learn you a lesson there son


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 08:47 PM~10337924
> *learn you a lesson there son
> *


what lesson?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:47 PM~10337925
> *what lesson?
> *


save your $$$.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:38 PM~10337854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how long have you hadf that frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10338186
> *how long have you hadf that frame?
> *


45 years.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

That frame is looking clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 4 2008, 09:26 PM~10338186
> *how long have you hadf that frame?
> *


it doesnt look like that man. that is a hella old pic.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Is there going to be custom fenders ? or engraved ones


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2008, 11:44 PM~10339234
> *Is there going to be custom fenders ? or engraved ones
> *


custom the ones I had bought looked like dog shit. I gotta have more made. it set me back a little. so Im having more made by showbound


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 02:47 PM~10339246
> *custom the ones I had bought  looked like dog shit. I gotta have more made. it set me back a little. so Im having more made by showbound
> *


  Sounds good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10338140
> *save your $$$.
> *


lol for real


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2008, 11:49 PM~10339260
> *  Sounds good
> *


The new ones look fucking killer.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:50 PM~10339276
> *The new ones look fucking killer.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 12:01 AM~10339341
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 02:50 PM~10339276
> *The new ones look fucking killer.
> *


Do you have the designs to show, or keepin it on the low till its done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 5 2008, 01:25 AM~10340012
> *Do you have the designs to show, or keepin it on the low till its done
> *


let me look for it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 01:27 AM~10340022
> *let me look for it
> *


dig.....DEEP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

roughly


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 5 2008, 01:37 AM~10340068
> *sweet.
> *


you know this playa :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 04:39 PM~10340079
> *you know this playa  :biggrin:
> *


werd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good. How soon before there done?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2008, 02:15 AM~10340321
> *Looks good. How soon before there done?
> *


$$$


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

dang it.


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:35 PM~10340054
> *
> roughly
> *


 :0 Damn these look real good i like them :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 5 2008, 03:00 AM~10340452
> *:0 Damn these look real good i like them :thumbsup:
> *


thanks real soon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 03:04 AM~10340465
> *thanks real soon
> *


trying out a new metod of glass on a jig...

be about 45 yrs till they done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 03:25 AM~10340502
> *trying out a new metod of glass on a jig...
> 
> be about 45 yrs till they done
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 03:26 AM~10340503
> *
> *


hella buzzard...damn 3 hrs fly...
shit load of peeps just left. :around:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 01:04 AM~10340465
> *thanks real soon
> *


how soon is that?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 5 2008, 03:31 AM~10340508
> *how soon is that?
> *


week or so hopefully...


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 01:33 AM~10340512
> *week or so hopefully...
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 06:25 PM~10340502
> *trying out a new metod of glass on a jig...
> 
> be about 45 yrs till they done
> *


Post up some pics how u are making them, i might be able to give u some advice on making them easier


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 5 2008, 08:38 AM~10340867
> *Post up some pics how u are making them, i  might be able to give u some advice on making them easier
> *


nope! i will never show how its done... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shouldnt be hard.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 02:17 PM~10342260
> *shouldnt be hard.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

thats all for now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

meh :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 03:42 PM~10342935
> *meh :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


murals would look bad ass in that bottom tube


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10342937
> *murals would look bad ass in that bottom tube
> *


thats whee they are going! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I want a mural on the tank also


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 05:45 PM~10342942
> *I want a mural on the tank also
> *


just one side.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

both


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10342951
> *both
> *


joke stups


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

muraled down tube and patterned tank


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 5 2008, 05:49 PM~10342958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what are you getting for wheels


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 5 2008, 06:00 PM~10343006
> *what are you getting for wheels
> *


some china fans I got off ebay


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 5 2008, 03:49 PM~10342961
> *muraled down tube and patterned tank
> *


that would look good


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2008, 08:42 AM~10342935
> *meh :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks real good juan  

keep it up


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 06:42 PM~10342935
> *meh :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


deep brizzizzown :biggrin: yeah bitches!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 03:42 PM~10342935
> *meh :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 03:42 PM~10342935
> *meh :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

paint it already


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10344575
> *paint it already
> *


BITCH !!!! :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Y?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10344642
> *Y?
> *


get a job so you can send my chet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yessad: and finish the bike
ive been livin the low life 
taggin up shit in the nastyest places 
last time we found a damn dead body : :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2008, 10:38 PM~10344575
> *paint it already
> *


its already based


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 03:03 AM~10346087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU PAINTING IT? Looks good what color just brown?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2008, 02:00 AM~10341479
> *nope! i will never show how its done... :biggrin:
> *


i dont need to see how its done, i already have my molds, alot easier and stronger my way, i was just trying to help you out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice frame, but i always why not many people put bondo on the inside of the rear skirts, it makes it look cleaner


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 04:03 AM~10346087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt itell ya...reasaon why no pics...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

huh?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 6 2008, 05:34 AM~10346190
> *i dont need to see how its done, i already have my molds, alot easier and stronger my way, i was just trying to help you out
> *


maye so...but atleast least my my peeps get thier chit! :cheesy: :0 

your a joke...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 03:49 AM~10346203
> *nice frame, but i always why not many people put bondo on the inside of the rear skirts, it makes it look cleaner
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cockmaster king


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 6 2008, 09:58 PM~10350620
> *cockmaster king
> *


meh


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 04:49 AM~10346203
> *nice frame, but i always why not many people put bondo on the inside of the rear skirts, it makes it look cleaner
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2008, 10:04 PM~10350666
> *x2
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 09:19 PM~10350837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 09:40 PM~10351633
> *
> *


rip


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10351746
> *
> *


you scared me .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2008, 09:44 PM~10351676
> *rip
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

are they of importants? what happen?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 11:06 PM~10352403
> *are they of importants? what happen?
> *


Eddie Guerrero rip


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats eddie? word?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10352463
> *Thats eddie? word?
> *


simon


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

did you git your chrome out yet??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 7 2008, 01:22 AM~10352528
> *did you git your chrome out yet??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 12:35 PM~10356010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mehh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 7 2008, 09:46 PM~10359901
> *mehh
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Juangotti and SHOWBOUND on are way to a show.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I pick up my chrome this week. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 11:33 PM~10370084
> *I pick up my chrome this week. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 01:32 AM~10370080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baaaaaaaaaaahahhahahahhahahahhahha

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 02:06 AM~10370200
> *baaaaaaaaaaahahhahahahhahahahhahha
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is thee style the bike will have. these types of murals.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

whos going to do them?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 11:17 PM~10378359
> *whos going to do them?
> *


my painter. only seems right. he does badd ass art work. I wanna hit up wim for some striping


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:15 PM~10378337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty bad ass!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

went to get my chrome today. looks ok. not the best ive seen. pics tomorrow when I get a camera


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

nice shit juan


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2008, 03:27 PM~10342384
> *thats all for now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I GET THE CONCEPT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 09:01 PM~10387188
> *I GET THE CONCEPT
> *


word?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I was dieing with out the net.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

EVERY ONE DOES FO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10387455
> *EVERY ONE DOES FO
> *


simon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: 
<<<<


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

oh shit it looks like a reunion speedy187, juangotti, eric ramos, show-bound


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 11:36 PM~10387478
> *oh shit it looks like a reunion speedy187, juangotti, eric ramos, show-bound
> *


quit fucking around and get your shirt :cheesy:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

how u know i aint done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 11:39 PM~10387498
> *how u know i aint done
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2008, 09:39 PM~10387491
> *quit fucking around and get your shirt  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10387512
> *:uh:
> *


dont be a ****


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nuting like new chorme


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shit I got in today. post the spring


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck u and i dont like hotmail


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2008, 01:43 AM~10388353
> *fuck u and i dont like hotmail
> *


meh


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2008, 01:41 AM~10388337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 11 2008, 01:48 AM~10388379
> *orale!!!!!
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

clean , real nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you know this homie. we gonna get it poppin in TX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10388337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Juan, This is what I love to see. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: This bike is going to kick ass. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yesss yes we will :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 11 2008, 02:02 AM~10388446
> *Juan, This is what I love to see.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: This bike is going to kick ass.  :biggrin:
> *


theres more but erics being a puta


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:02 AM~10388448
> *yesss  yes we will  :nicoderm:
> *


Thee Artistics TX chap.  you joined the right club


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 12:03 AM~10388452
> *theres more but erics being a puta
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 12:05 AM~10388460
> *Thee Artistics TX chap.   you joined the right club
> *


i know was looking through the pick in the 30th anaverserie topic
got some cool pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 11 2008, 02:12 AM~10388492
> *i know was looking through the pick in the 30th anaverserie topic
> got some  cool pics
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

there u fat slut


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN that bad ass bro . thats the shit right there. :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got the spring bolt and o-ring chromed


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10388337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 11 2008, 02:20 AM~10388535
> *looks good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie. I respect your opinion. love your bike.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 12:22 AM~10388542
> *thanks homie. I respect your opinion. love your bike.
> *


  just wait for my next one....only thing im sayin is its gonna be klean and simple!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice juan  how much was it to git all that chromed


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn bike comin out real clean homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Apr 11 2008, 02:26 AM~10388559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

When is ths bike getting painted ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the frame has already been based. I will have it in my possesion on the 5th of may


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 11 2008, 04:29 PM~10393644
> *When is ths bike getting painted ?
> *



NEVER ! ! ! !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 05:30 PM~10393656
> *the frame has already been based. I will have it in my possesion  on the 5th of may.im hoping wicked likes it so i can join team wicked.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hummm whos team wicked ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2008, 06:41 PM~10393740
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
***** Im with Team Juangotti


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 04:02 PM~10393427
> *like 120
> *


was that plated or dipped?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 06:30 PM~10393656
> *the frame has already been based. I will have it in my possesion  on the 5th of may
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 05:03 PM~10405860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man  posting it when juan cant see it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 13 2008, 04:04 PM~10405863
> *nice work man  posting it when juan cant see it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry juan.... :wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ooooo nice, still got some cleaning up on mine , good work that you show-bound?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 13 2008, 04:07 PM~10405878
> *ooooo nice, still got some cleaning up on mine , good work that you show-bound?
> *


TY
with a 4.99 air brush from harbor frieght!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

shit i paid 50 for the 2 blue ones i got and the chrome one was gift.
but we have a harbor frieght here to that how i got the air compresser


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 05:13 PM~10405916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship:  :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 13 2008, 04:12 PM~10405910
> *shit i paid 50 for the 2 blue ones i got and the chrome one was gift.
> but we have a harbor frieght here to that how i got the air compresser
> *


i gone through about 6 of em....iwata, badgers, pachee...i alwats drop them and fuck them up...i grabed this one when they where on sale...its works fine for spaying!!!



THATS ALL FOR NOW!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 13 2008, 04:14 PM~10405921
> *:nicoderm:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 03:13 PM~10405916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 02:13 PM~10405916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT :cheesy: 

comin....coming at cha..

sorry had to wet cha!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 03:50 PM~10414185
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



   I guess thats one way you can do it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 14 2008, 06:19 PM~10414965
> *      I guess thats one way you can do it
> *


????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not feeling the circles


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 08:27 PM~10416123
> *not feeling the circles
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 04:13 PM~10405916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  


Drop the forks off at the chromer tomorrow. ordering my rims in a few


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 06:53 PM~10416379
> *
> Drop the forks off at the chromer tomorrow. ordering my rims in a few
> *


from where?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2008, 09:34 PM~10416802
> *from where?
> *


advance


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 07:38 PM~10416850
> *advance
> *


advance rim shop? wtf?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 07:38 PM~10416850
> *advance
> *


welcome back carter


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 02:50 PM~10414185
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 02:50 PM~10414185
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just wondreing, won't the tape peel off some of the paint when you remove it or is it a special kind of tape specifically made for auto paint


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 08:46 AM~10419860
> *just wondreing, won't the tape peel off some of the paint when you remove it or is it a special kind of tape specifically made for auto paint
> *


its automotive masking tape...the tape is over cured clear "lets sayy let dry for 24 hrs then scuffed"...i have never had a problem with it...it how i do most my graphics...i always buy the cheap chit..materials, becuse it works....

theres blue lined tape under it as well....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 06:46 AM~10419860
> *just wondreing, won't the tape peel off some of the paint when you remove it or is it a special kind of tape specifically made for auto paint
> *


yha what show-bound said , also befor you put the tape on you put in on your pants -jeans pref- and take some of the exstra glue off and it wont happend ,lernd the one the hard way from a pin striper here in SA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 15 2008, 06:27 PM~10423696
> *yha what show-bound said , also befor you put the tape on you put in on your pants -jeans pref- and take some of the exstra glue off and it wont happend ,lernd the one the hard way from a pin striper here in SA
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 13 2008, 04:13 PM~10405916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

any more of the body witht the graphics ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10424861
> *any more of the body witht the graphics ?
> *


 :biggrin: :no: :yes: :no: :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just another stage...still gonna apply more graphics


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 06:59 PM~10424865
> *:biggrin:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:
> *


LMAO stupid ass LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 07:06 PM~10424913
> *just another stage...still gonna apply more graphics
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE?.....BROWN????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 15 2008, 09:01 PM~10426109
> *WHAT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE?.....BROWN????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That graphic will not be seen. the badge will prolly cover it up. just fyi. fucker.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what about the chain guard? paint or chrome?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10433439
> *what about the chain guard?  paint or chrome?
> *


im going paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10433912
> *Cant wait to see done.
> *


x2. waiting on a few things. Im gonna bust out with china shit on it for now.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 08:45 PM~10433276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just know its there and remember that!! lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good. i can't wait to see it done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 16 2008, 09:52 PM~10434051
> *looks good. i can't wait to see it done.
> *


soon... I will be in Vegas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 09:56 PM~10434101
> *soon... I will be in Vegas
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2008, 10:09 PM~10434261
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


are you going for sure??? or que???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 07:56 PM~10434101
> *soon... I will be in Vegas
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 10:11 PM~10434281
> *are you going for sure??? or que???
> *


found a hook for for 99 dollars round trip!!!

came out of pocket today too for layer and chit! chit like that eats at me! knowing what i could have bought! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no updates but meh TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 PM~10416859
> *advance rim shop? wtf?
> *


rims are from ebay. sorry


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2008, 09:40 PM~10416885
> *welcome back carter
> *


see you at the beat show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:39 PM~10442681
> *rims are from ebay. sorry
> *


144 fans or regular spokes? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:43 PM~10442728
> *144 fans or regular spokes?  :dunno:
> *


they are bootlegs laced in 4s.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:51 PM~10442839
> *they are bootlegs laced in 4s.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, but those look like 26"?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:51 PM~10442839
> *they are bootlegs laced in 4s.
> 
> 
> ...


i showed him those hahahah


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10443020
> *i showed him those hahahah
> *


I like them.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

they have been on ebay for the longest like years i was going to buy those looooooooooong ago


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 17 2008, 09:33 PM~10443220
> *they have been on ebay for the longest like years i was going to buy those looooooooooong ago
> *


word?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: way before the fantacies


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

they do look like 26s. whats the item number


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 18 2008, 02:32 AM~10444419
> *they do look like 26s. whats the item number
> *


but there listed as 20's so im sure thats not the exact pic. and after I purchase them fully Ill give the item number. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10448594
> *but there listed as 20's so im sure thats not the exact pic. and after I purchase them fully Ill give the item number. :biggrin:
> *


i found them but you should look at the pic i sent you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

those 16's they nice shipping is to much


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 05:37 PM~10469281
> *those 16's they nice shipping is to much
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 07:40 PM~10469308
> *pics?
> *


i dont have it no more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 05:41 PM~10469314
> *i dont have it no more
> *


oh


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

pm me and i'll give you the item number


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 21 2008, 06:50 PM~10469834
> *pm me and i'll give you the item number
> *


me?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

didnt you want to see the 16 inch wheels?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 21 2008, 08:28 PM~10470979
> *didnt you want to see  the 16 inch wheels?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SELENA LIVES!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

progresso???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 22 2008, 07:12 PM~10478924
> *progresso????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: next paycheck :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 08:29 PM~10470997
> *:yes:
> *


  i lost the item number


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 22 2008, 06:06 PM~10479379
> * i lost the item number
> *


great


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10480345
> *great
> *


 :|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2008, 01:39 AM~10482554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf that got to do with me. lmao


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2008, 02:39 AM~10482554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 03:49 PM~10487023
> *wtf that got to do with me. lmao
> *


haters


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am going to need to step it up a notch if Im gonna place in TX


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10505359
> *I am going to need to step it up a notch if Im gonna place in TX
> *


 :yes: me too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Display coming soon!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10516679
> *Display coming soon!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck wat u hearddddddddddddddd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 27 2008, 09:22 PM~10518117
> *fuck wat u hearddddddddddddddd
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im fuken tired of writein this damn report im doin g


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

was good time meeting you and kickin it at chads house juan. you really came through


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:16 AM~10519618
> *was good time eeting you and kickin it at chads house juan. you really came through
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7186285
> *ass clown
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 11:47 AM~10521901
> *
> *


i miss that mother fuker we should start using assclown again and bangbus


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 28 2008, 12:10 PM~10522141
> *i miss that mother fuker we should start using assclown again and bangbus
> *


rip.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:16 AM~10519618
> *was good time eeting you and kickin it at chads house juan. you really came through
> *


all good homie. I got some work for you soon.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 06:45 PM~10433276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 





:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

paint that whore already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

soon, soon.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 06:22 PM~10563236
> *soon, soon.
> *


bring it to me ill paint that bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 2 2008, 08:29 PM~10563280
> *bring it to me ill paint that bitch
> *


I want cha to stripe it up.









and paint these


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 06:32 PM~10563304
> *I want cha to stripe it up.
> 
> 
> ...


get it to me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 2 2008, 08:40 PM~10563365
> *get it to me
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 06:32 PM~10563304
> *I want cha to stripe it up.
> 
> 
> ...


meeeeeeeeh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

paint the spokes or the rim?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2008, 01:26 PM~10566767
> *paint the spokes or the rim?
> *


painted spokes... chrome rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 11:27 AM~10566773
> *painted spokes... chrome rims
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

goldplate the nipples like taco did


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no gold is gonna be on the bike. all chrome


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

to bad gold and chrome woul go great with the brown


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10567617
> *to bad gold and chrome woul go great with the brown
> *


YEAH GOLD AND BROWN DO GO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck it!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 12:23 PM~10569083
> *fuck it!!!!!
> *


x2!

wait..


what?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10569083
> *fuck it!!!!!
> *


ANY PROGRESS ON YOUR BIKE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 4 2008, 12:52 AM~10570265
> *ANY PROGRESS ON YOUR BIKE
> *


im lagging due to being in houston...im ome for the weekend....got to leave again tommarrow....

i will fiddle with a bit today!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10567997
> *YEAH GOLD AND BROWN DO GO
> *


yup dark colors go good with gold or just the right amount :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 4 2008, 09:33 AM~10571239
> *yup dark colors  go good with gold or just the right amount :cheesy:
> *


I know but I just want to do all chrome for now


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 09:38 PM~10573904
> *I know but I just want to do all chrome for now
> *


  koo homie cant wait to c ur bike done :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if you use gold it's better just to gold plate little things, just to set off the chrome and color


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2008, 08:51 AM~10577641
> *if you use gold it's better just to gold plate little things, just to set off the chrome and color
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk gold


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oro?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

vale madre


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2008, 09:27 PM~10583361
> *fuk gold
> *


x505


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 5 2008, 07:31 PM~10583424
> *vale madre
> *


MOMMA!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anything new?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 06:53 AM~10586885
> *anything new?
> *


The economy is hitting these build up hard this year. :|


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 09:57 AM~10588345
> *The economy is hitting these build up hard this year.  :|
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:53 AM~10586885
> *anything new?
> *


still waiting on peeps to come thru


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

just checking.....................................nope still nothing...



































hahahahahahaa just fuckin wit you lil homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 09:20 PM~10593726
> *just checking.....................................nope still nothing...
> hahahahahahaa just fuckin wit you lil homie
> *


ASSHOLE. THATS THE LAST TIME I LOAN YOU SOME PARTS!!! :biggrin: 

JUST TO LET YA KNOW. THERE WILL BE *NO!!!* CHINA MADE PARTS ON BROWNIE. ALL CUSTOM.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cock up ur mouth 
hola bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:26 PM~10593810
> *ASSHOLE. THATS THE LAST TIME I LOAN YOU SOME PARTS!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST TO LET YA KNOW. THERE WILL BE NO!!! CHINA MADE PARTS ON BROWNIE. ALL CUSTOM.
> *


except for the rims, chain and tires.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 09:31 PM~10593864
> *except for the rims, chain and tires.
> *


for real??? I did not know that. I thought the owner has already paid to get that shit custom. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:33 PM~10593881
> *for real??? I did not know that. I thought the owner has already paid to get that shit custom. :dunno:
> *


juans mad


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, juangotti
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 09:35 PM~10593897
> *juans mad
> *


sorry. its just the my brother bought powdered dohnuts and none for me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10593915
> *sorry. its just the my brother bought powdered dohnuts and none for me.
> *


they only make white powdered doughnuts right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10593927
> *they only make white powdered doughnuts right?
> *


to my knowledge. I know yall nortangyos have red powder dohenuts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:37 PM~10593939
> *to my knowledge. I know yall nortangyos have red powder dohenuts
> *


crazy


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 07:56 PM~10594129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the bike, thats for sure. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 03:07 AM~10610800
> *not the bike, thats for sure.  :|
> *


That's cold man :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I LUV YOU JUANITO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2008, 07:32 PM~10611800
> *I LUV YOU JUANITO :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 8 2008, 09:32 PM~10611800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :| :nosad: NO ****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:31 AM~10615788
> *:thumbsdown:  :|  :nosad:  NO ****
> :thumbsdown:  :|  :nosad:  NO ****
> *


come here and sit on my lap precious


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:31 AM~10615788
> *:thumbsdown:  :|  :nosad:  NO ****
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 11:36 AM~10615832
> *come here and sit on my lap precious
> *


fucken gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 09:36 AM~10615832
> *come here and sit on my lap precious
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:39 AM~10615865
> *fucken gay
> *


hold my pocket....no playing pocket pool..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:39 AM~10615865
> *fucken gay
> *


hold my pocket....no playing pocket pool..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:39 AM~10615865
> *fucken gay
> *


hold my pocket....no playing pocket pool..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

go paint my bike first. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:45 AM~10615952
> *go paint my bike first. :biggrin:
> *


sweet jesus :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ok Art


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:47 AM~10615972
> *ok Art
> *


baahhahahhaaa...where the hell has that *** been....shirts were sapposed to be mailed off already..WTF


want some flowers on this one to ****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10615984
> *baahhahahhaaa...where the hell has that *** been....shirts were sapposed to be mailed off already..WTF
> want some flowers on this one to ****
> *


fuck no!!! dont even play


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:49 AM~10615990
> *fuck no!!! dont even play
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

not even in the murals...og abel style?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 11:51 AM~10616003
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> not even in the murals...og abel style?
> *


hurry the fuck up!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:52 AM~10616016
> *hurry the fuck up!!!
> *


yes sir....i tould ya its in my lap!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 11:56 AM~10616045
> *yes sir....i tould ya its in my lap!
> *


got that bannner on the way next week.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:52 AM~10616016
> *hurry the fuck up!!!
> *


X2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:58 AM~10616065
> *got that bannner on the way next week.
> *


ORALE!!

JUST FOR YOU I WILL NOT GO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND FINISH YOUr CHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 04:18 PM~10617911
> *ORALE!!
> 
> JUST FOR YOU I WILL NOT GO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND FINISH YOUr CHIT :biggrin:
> *


you lie!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:04 PM~10618639
> *you lie!!!
> *


for realla...chicky is given me chit cus i have already been gone for a month...hahahahhaha
not going anywhere....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 06:33 PM~10618795
> *for realla...chicky is given me chit cus i have already been gone for a month...hahahahhaha
> not going anywhere....
> *


cool cool. lmk whats up


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10618833
> *
> *


fuck wmw


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:44 PM~10618860
> *fuck wmw
> *


bahahahhahahahhaha

you lame


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10618860
> *fuck wmw
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10618860
> *fuck wmw
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:50 PM~10618903
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


babahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahhahaha


im going to go stuff my self....smoke a cigar dranks some brew!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 06:52 PM~10618912
> *babahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahhahaha
> im going to go stuff my self....smoke a cigar dranks some brew!
> *


did that last night.


tonight hmmm... IDK what ima do...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:52 PM~10618913
> *did that last night.
> tonight hmmm... IDK what ima do...
> *


BITCH YOU KNOW YOU STUFF THAT ASS EVERY <<<EVVVVVVVERY DAY!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10618926
> *BITCH YOU KNOW YOU STUFF THAT ASS EVERY <<<EVVVVVVVERY DAY!
> *


Go paint my shit!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 07:00 PM~10618969
> *Go paint my shit!!!
> *


LATER...GOING TO GET WASTED...LOL

IN THE MORNING I WILL HAVE PICS FOR YA....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7186285
> *ass clown
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

did yuo ever bid on thoes wheels on ebay. the ones you showed me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

paint? :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 09:22 PM~10639362
> *did yuo ever bid on thoes wheels on ebay. the ones you showed me
> *


buy it now and the fucker wouldnt take my offer so I said fuck it. im going with lil devile or mannys


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*WHEN I GET THE FRAME BACK FROM PAINT THIS WILL OFFICIALLY BE ON HOLD!!! SORRY FOR EVERY ONE ANTICIPATING THIS TO COME OUT THIS YEAR OR EVEN EARLY NEXT YEAR PROBABLY NOT GONNA HAPPEN. SORRY GUYS. *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:31 PM~10640322
> *WHEN I GET THE FRAME BACK FROM PAINT THIS WILL OFFICIALLY BE ON HOLD!!! SORRY FOR EVERY ONE ANTICIPATING THIS TO COME OUT THIS YEAR OR EVEN EARLY NEXT YEAR PROBABLY NOT GONNA HAPPEN. SORRY GUYS.
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10640332
> *BS
> *


finish my frame and prove me wrog. :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10640366
> *finish my frame and prove me wrog. :0
> *


STFU STUPS!

IM SEND TO LIKE IT IS IF YOU GONNA PUT IT ON HOLD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10640456
> *meh
> *


 :yes: the cuttys asking for a paint yob


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:40 PM~10640430
> *STFU STUPS!
> 
> IM SEND TO LIKE IT IS IF YOU GONNA PUT IT ON HOLD
> *


there ya go juan, tell him to send it, then let john get ahold of it, it will be done in less than 2 weeks, guaranteed... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2008, 10:45 AM~10643362
> *there ya go juan, tell him to send it, then let john get ahold of it, it will be done in less than 2 weeks, guaranteed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for the record painting isnt J O B, something o do on my spare time....

actual work hrs on this lil fucker is less than 24 hrs combine to date


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 10:50 AM~10643399
> *for the record painting isnt J O B, something o do on my spare time....
> 
> actual work hrs on this lil fucker is less than 24 hrs combine to date
> *


OKAY?????? :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

word?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 03:54 PM~10646879
> *:yawn:
> *


wtf is monkey business? (spell check)

new page


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 13 2008, 05:58 PM~10646910
> *wtf is monkey business? (spell check)
> 
> new page
> *


nothing just was bored


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for brown


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10647242
> *bump for DOOKIE brown
> *


FIX.T


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You wanna sell it?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good question, wonder why it won't be finished


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 09:01 PM~10648664
> *You wanna sell it?
> *


Id rather it go in the closet untill I figure out what i want to do with it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 09:02 PM~10648671
> *good question, wonder why it won't be finished
> *


people bullshit me to death and since I dont know how to do this shit my self I have to way on every one to get my shit to me. and for those who know me know I hate waiting  And also people have fucked me over and sold me crap which cost money and have placed my orders on B.O. untill there ready to get there shit to me.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

shouldn't take you 2 years to decide brother


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10648675
> *Id rather it go into the abyss I call my closet untill I forget about it and never do anything with it.
> *


oh


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10648694
> *people bullshit me to death and since  I dont know how to do this shit my self I have to way on every one to get my shit to me. and for those who know me know I hate waiting
> *



that's why you can't just trust anyone on here, there's only about 4-5 that i do trust that won't rip me off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 09:05 PM~10648710
> *that's why you can't just trust anyone on here, there's only about 4-5 that i do trust that won't rip me off
> *


But the ones I did trust are ones that have been here forever and promised me the world and still fucked me over good. so shit. IDK...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:08 PM~10648734
> *But the ones I did trust are ones that have been here forever and promised me the world and still fucked me over good. so shit. IDK...
> *


i agree 100%


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:08 PM~10648743
> *i agree 100%
> *


"ohh no no I rushed them" Its not like I gave thm fucking months to finish my shit. but hey I aint gonna sit here and fucking cry like a fucking emo. thats why I say fuck it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

server owned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

server owned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

serverowned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

serverowned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

serverowned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY0MdNAlMSA


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:10 PM~10648758
> *"ohh no no I rushed them" Its not like I gave thm fucking months to finish my shit. but hey I aint gonna sit here and fucking cry like a fucking emo. thats why I say fuck it.
> *


agreed...

still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready, 

get that shit engraved

got to get chrome....

need the steering wheel wood and wood grips

still need rims...panted plated whatever...

need upholsetery...

accessries...

fender braces.....

some ballls.....

paint......

striping......

murals.......

display.......

oh yeah pedals....

turntable....

sign board....

tires....

fenders.....

chain.....

lights....

mirrors....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


on hold


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah pedals....

turntable....

sign board....

tires....

fenders.....

chain.....

lights....

mirrors....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

motherfuckerwont let mepostowned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:23 PM~10648888
> *oh yeah pedals....
> 
> turntable....
> ...


got most of this bike laying around the house


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10648844
> *agreed...
> 
> still need bars...that where sapossed to be ready,
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckin server owned


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:29 PM~10648970
> *fuckin server owned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got most of this bike. but ima put it in the closet and focus on the cutty


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:31 PM~10648999
> *I got most of this bike. but ima put it in the closet and focus on the cutty
> *


how much you want for this piece of chit...

taht way youcan have monies for your ride...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 07:31 PM~10648999
> *I got most of this bike. but ima put it in the closet and focus on the cutty
> *


your fired.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10649008
> *how much you want for this piece of chit...
> 
> taht way youcan have monies for your ride...
> *


I got money for my ride. I gots a job now fool. just want to get started on the cut dog


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 09:33 PM~10649012
> *your fired.
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:33 PM~10649016
> *I got money for my ride. I gots a job now fool. just want to get started on the cut dog
> *


you gonna do it up up..or half ass?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:36 PM~10649042
> *you gonna do it up up..or half ass?
> *


the cutty?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:36 PM~10649046
> *the cutty?
> *


lets see the build thread!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10649108
> *lets see the build thread!
> *


I wont have much to udate. you think I should do one?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:46 PM~10649129
> *I wont have much to udate. you think I should do one?
> *


yes!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not yet let me finish this thread first. or it least get it rollin!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10649146
> *not yet let me finish this thread first. or it least get it rollin!
> *


once get this frame and fenders what are you lacking???????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:49 PM~10649157
> *once get this frame and fenders what are you lacking???????????
> *


to get it rollin wheels is what holding me back and bars. everything else I got


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10649176
> *to get it rollin wheels is what holding me back and bars. everything else I got
> *


braces and all bobby


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what the ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 09:53 PM~10649193
> *braces and all bobby
> *


yes. some chinas for now
and
:twak:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 09:54 PM~10649201
> *yes. some chinas for now
> and
> :twak:
> *


"cackin that whip"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh. get the frame done and will go from there.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10649193
> *braces and all bobby
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You should do some different rims like these.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chinas for now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 08:55 PM~10649780
> *You should do some different rims like these.
> 
> 
> ...


These are chinas.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sompthing like that would of looked kool. gold spokes and chrome rim


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 11:57 PM~10650538
> *These are chinas.
> *


dont match my bike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10650586
> *dont match my bike
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10650586
> *dont match my bike
> *


Your obviously not being open minded about this. You see that hub? Theres room for more spokes. You can add spokes to that in a number of ways. You can even replace the spokes with twisted ones if you wanted to. Plate the hub and the rim.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you could probley relace them stright if the spokes were shorter


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i think you could do some cool shit with those rims. juans just being impatient


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 08:28 PM~10657845
> *i think you could do some cool shit with those rims.  juans just being impatient
> *


yup


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


edit :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

AMEN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 09:31 PM~10657877
> *men
> *


is that what youre thinking about?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10657901
> *is that what youre thinking about?
> *


no comment


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 09:36 PM~10657918
> *no comment
> *


you pleading the fifth on a question asking if you were thinking about men? bad move


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 10:42 PM~10657970
> *you pleading the fifth on a question asking if you were thinking about men?  bad move
> *


meh. I edited it when I saw my mistake. self explanatory. so yah. no comment...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hate hate hate


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 09:44 PM~10657990
> *meh. I edited it when I saw my mistake. self explanatory. so yah. no comment...
> *


subliminal?

freudian slip?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 11:01 PM~10658181
> *subliminal?
> 
> freudian slip?
> *


 :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 10:03 PM~10658197
> *:|
> *


x:|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 09:01 PM~10658181
> *subliminal?
> 
> freudian slip?
> *


LOL


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 08:42 PM~10657970
> *you pleading the fifth on a question asking if you were thinking about men?  bad move
> *


he was :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2008, 10:28 PM~10657845
> *i think you could do some cool shit with those rims.  juans just being impatient
> *


HOWS THAT, THIS TOPIC BEEN UP SINCE FEB OF LAST YEAR.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 09:10 AM~10660850
> *HOWS THAT, THIS TOPIC BEEN UP SINCE FEB OF LAST YEAR.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wasnt talking about the whole project, just the rims.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 10:27 AM~10660948
> *wasnt talking about the whole project, just the rims.
> *


oh, well then yeah, i do agree with that...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

???????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 08:00 PM~10666125
> *:yawn:
> *


ANY PROGRESS ON YOUR BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 15 2008, 10:05 PM~10666159
> *ANY PROGRESS ON YOUR BIKE
> *


not yet


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

okay just one update. tnt cut crown juangotti designed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

bitchin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 15 2008, 10:49 PM~10666475
> *bitchin'. :thumbsup:
> HONK IF YOU DEMAND SATISFACTION
> *


HONK HONK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10666815
> *HONK HONK
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

HONK HONK HONK


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 15 2008, 09:28 PM~10666815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone is horny??? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 03:08 AM~10668757
> *everyone is horny??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i really smell bs in this topic


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

why is this topic still up on the 1st page theres no worthy pics need to save youre money from welfare and get a paint job


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> okay just one update. tnt cut crown juangotti designed.


[/quote]







[/IMG

Juan when you get yours cut it should look like this... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

[/IMG

Juan when you get yours cut it should look like this... :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any progress pics


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 16 2008, 11:52 PM~10674483
> *why is this topic still up on the 1st page theres no worthy pics need to save youre money from welfare and get a paint job
> *


ttt :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2008, 01:45 AM~10675123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

any progress??. oops wrong topic :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 11:50 PM~10693013
> *any progress??.  oops wrong topic :biggrin:
> *


as a matter of fact my frame has candy now :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

no way.....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 07:10 AM~10694743
> *as a matter of fact my frame has candy now :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 07:10 AM~10694743
> *as a matter of fact my frame has candy now :biggrin:
> *


liar liar pants on fire :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 07:10 AM~10694743
> *as a matter of fact my frame has candy now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 09:10 AM~10694743
> *as a matter of fact my frame has candy now :biggrin:
> *


meh........ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck all yall. it has candy and it will soon be shipped out to get striped.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 05:30 PM~10698658
> *fuck all yall. it has candy and it will soon be shipped out to get striped.
> *


Did you get skittles, now and laters or what kind of candy on it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2008, 08:06 PM~10698972
> *Did you get skittles, now and laters or what kind of candy on it?
> *


house of colors


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 08:23 PM~10699132
> *house of colors
> *


 :tongue:

gonna try and have it leafed and striped soon!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 09:49 PM~10699943
> *:tongue:
> 
> gonna try and have it leafed and striped soon!
> *


dont worry about that I got some one I want to do it. just send it back when your done with it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:43 PM~10700534
> *dont worry about that I got some one I want to do it. just send it back when your done with it
> *


sure..i already talked to the old man...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10700621
> *sure..i already talked to the old man...
> *


pm sent. lil puta


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:50 PM~10700640
> *pm sent. lil puta
> *


my box is full stups


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 10:52 PM~10700660
> *my box is full stups
> *


 pm me pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10700680
> *pm me pics
> *


when i gets home i will send it few...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2008, 06:02 PM~10697983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2008, 10:55 PM~10700693
> *when i gets home i will send it few...
> *


lies!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+May 20 2008, 02:00 PM~10696395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats its...dont ask for any more...busy as hell! still working on it..colored sanded for more graphics..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

told ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mas pics puto pm!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 03:00 PM~10705075
> *thats its...dont ask for any more...busy as hell! still working on it..colored sanded for more graphics..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 08:33 PM~10707623
> *
> *


dont give me that bullshit fucker. mas pics pm. I am the damn owner ass holio and sup with the fenders


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:35 PM~10707638
> *dont give me that bullshit fucker. mas pics pm. I am the damn owner ass holio and sup with the fenders
> *



frame is wet sanded, i sent you that pic showing it.....

worry bout getting them parts done! dont worry bout me!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 08:42 PM~10707710
> *frame is wet sanded, i sent you that pic showing it.....
> 
> worry bout getting them parts done! dont worry bout me!
> *


hahahahahhahahah ass hole. the dar brown is gonna go good with the mahogony wood. :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:43 PM~10707719
> *hahahahahhahahah ass hole. the dar brown is gonna go good with the mahogony wood. :0
> *


yes it will!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 08:44 PM~10707739
> *yes it will!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


engraved mahogany wood. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 06:47 PM~10707772
> *engraved mahogany wood. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:47 PM~10707772
> *engraved mahogany wood. :0
> *


lol you mean carved


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 08:48 PM~10707785
> *lol you mean carved
> *


no i mean engraved. you just paint my damn franme


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, ericg


this lil puto. sup fucker. long time no see!!!
your shirt should be here soon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10707797
> *no i mean engraved. you just paint my damn franme
> *


yes sir!!

right away sir...

over 400 tees order this week!!! hella designs...thats why chit take so long..and constant trips...hehehehe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 08:51 PM~10707822
> *yes sir!!
> 
> right away sir...
> ...


Reasons are just fancy excused


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:52 PM~10707832
> *Reasons are just fancy excused
> *


tahts my quote fuck face!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 09:02 PM~10707920
> *tahts my quote fuck face!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH no llores joto


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10708146
> *HAHAHAHAHAH no llores joto
> *


im thirsty for BEER jamon....i mean mamon...

hahahhhhahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

and hows the fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 07:41 PM~10708393
> *and hows the fenders
> *


I think your asking for too much.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 09:46 PM~10708455
> *I think your asking for too much.
> *


for real


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 09:46 PM~10708455
> *I think your asking for too much.
> *


COMETE LOS JUEVOS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 09:50 PM~10708497
> *COMETE LOS JUEVOS
> *


we speak ienglish round these parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 07:50 PM~10708497
> *COMETE LOS JUEVOS
> *


man we just had this potluck and this black girl brought this scrimp fried rice. That shit was really good. I had like 3 plate of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 07:48 PM~10708472
> *for real
> *


neta


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10708509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im the least of this project problems...
:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 07:54 PM~10708534
> *im the least of this project problems...
> :roflmao:
> *


real talk.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10708588
> *real talk.
> *


meh im good. how was your visit with eric?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10708614
> *meh im good. how was your visit with eric?
> *


It was cool. Im glad we got to hang out for a little bit. I shipped his bike to me so I will be taking it to some shows while my other bikes get worked on. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 10:13 PM~10708744
> *It was cool. Im glad we got to hang out for a little bit. I shipped his bike to me so I will be taking it to some shows while my other bikes get worked on.  :biggrin:
> *


cool as chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 10:13 PM~10708744
> *It was cool. Im glad we got to hang out for a little bit. I shipped his bike to me so I will be taking it to some shows while my other bikes get worked on.  :biggrin:
> *


 thats what he said. you get to see lucy? how she looking... I mean doing?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 10:14 PM~10708757
> *thats what he said. you get to see lucy? how she looking... I mean doing?
> *


MILF LUVER..you are my homie!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:14 PM~10708757
> *thats what he said. you get to see lucy? how she looking... I mean doing?
> *


No, I missed her again. I thought I was going to get to go over to Eric house on Monday but I had a change of plans so I never made it out there. I already met her at the super show but I think Im going to be going out there again so who knows.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10708795
> *No, I missed her again. I thought I was going to get to go over to Eric house on Monday but I had a change of plans so I never made it out there. I already met her at the super show but I think Im going to be going out there again so who knows.
> *


make it to odessa this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:19 PM~10708838
> *make it to odessa this year?
> *


That depends on alot of things. Im defiantly going to Vegas with or with out a bike but we will see what happens.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 10:21 PM~10708852
> *That depends on alot of things. Im defiantly going to Vegas with or with out a bike but we will see what happens.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS THE FUCKIN HOLD UP?????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2008, 10:24 PM~10708894
> *WHATS THE FUCKIN HOLD UP?????????
> *


  bullshitting man.


sup danny.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

why is it taking so long. should take a week tops


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 21 2008, 11:22 PM~10709484
> *why is it taking so long. should take a week tops
> *


rollin on 36 hr work time...  :biggrin:

lacking alot..like chroming shit, redo the bars thangs like that...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bulllllllllllllllllshiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

x2 i'll give you a deal, post a nice pic of your bike and I'll post one of mine ( im makin a new one)


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

are you still looking for wheels juan? i was thinking why dont you just do some show chrome schwinn S7 rims :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 22 2008, 01:12 PM~10713333
> *are you still looking for wheels juan? i was thinking why dont you just do some show chrome schwinn S7 rims :dunno:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not a bad idea. You can always sell those later to someone building an original.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 22 2008, 01:54 PM~10712869
> *x2 i'll give you a deal, post a nice pic of your bike and I'll post one of mine ( im makin a new one)
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 12:51 AM~10710490
> *rollin on 36 hr work time...   :biggrin:
> 
> lacking alot..like chroming shit, redo the bars thangs like that...
> *


whats that got to do with paint???/


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 22 2008, 08:20 PM~10715523
> *whats that got to do with paint???/
> *


all ?'s may be submitted through paypal!

account is [email protected]

50.00 dollars ask anything you like...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 06:24 PM~10715556
> *all ?'s may be submitted through paypal!
> 
> account is [email protected]
> ...


yea right. you should send juan 50 a day for everyday you dont finish his bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 22 2008, 08:27 PM~10715577
> *yea right. you should send juan 50 a day for everyday you dont finish his bike
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT ME!!! 

unless you payn me!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 06:29 PM~10715594
> *DONT WORRY BOUT ME!!!
> 
> unless you payn me!
> *


oh damn im sorry. you are the painting god around here. well hurry up and finish it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10716334
> *oh damn im sorry. you are the painting god around here. well hurry up and finish it
> *


LOL

TRUST ME I WANT IT TO BE DONE TOO!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 08:26 PM~10716635
> *LOL
> 
> TRUST ME I WANT IT TO BE DONE TOO!
> *


then ship it here and ill finish it by monday


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2008, 05:58 PM~10715373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 22 2008, 11:27 PM~10717373
> *then ship it here and ill finish it by monday
> *


lol....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 24 2008, 04:15 PM~10728779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bullshit sneak peak fucker. show me something better!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 22 2008, 01:12 PM~10713333
> *are you still looking for wheels juan? i was thinking why dont you just do some show chrome schwinn S7 rims :dunno:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 04:25 PM~10729302
> *bullshit sneak peak fucker. show me something better!!!!
> *


at least I got nice wheels foolio :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 25 2008, 06:24 AM~10732374
> *at least I got nice wheels foolio :0
> *


you do? post a pic


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

theres on above you


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 25 2008, 06:31 AM~10732387
> *theres on above you
> *


oh my bad. i was looking for something custom. but your wheels are the best ive ever seen


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: good job!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 25 2008, 10:17 PM~10735667
> *:thumbsup: good job!
> *


still going to accent a bit more!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10735575
> *oh my bad. i was looking for something custom. but your wheels are the best ive ever seen
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bah finaly some damn pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10735641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big thanks bro. I like how it is looking bro. I know you said you think its to dark but I think it came out very nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who you flipping off fucker!!!

ahahahahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 11:13 PM~10736188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 11:17 PM~10736212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Really do apreciate the hook up bro. damn Im hella excited


*CHAD
TACO
ERIC*
and all you other full customs Im coming for ya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckin server


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. that is a deep brown..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good. Whats the first show going to be for this bike?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 10:20 AM~10738426
> *Looks good. Whats the first show going to be for this bike?
> *


*AUG 9th* 4th ANNUAL SHOW N' SHINE CHARITY CAR SHOW IN LONGVIEW TEXAS A FULL POINTS SHOW ON THE WEGO WORLD TOUR
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BTW brownie looks good juan congrats so far


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10735575
> *oh my bad. i was looking for something custom. but your wheels are the best ive ever seen
> *


Not as good as yo chinas of course  :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 26 2008, 02:48 PM~10739222
> *Not as good as yo chinas of course   :uh:
> *


chinas ok when you over seas :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

damn nice paintjob man!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 09:20 PM~10736225
> *Really do apreciate the hook up bro. damn Im hella excited
> CHAD
> TACO
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 11:20 PM~10736225
> *Really do apreciate the hook up bro. damn Im hella excited
> CHAD
> TACO
> ...


please tell me your joking..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think someone was drinking to many coROnas


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 05:00 PM~10740032
> *i think someone was drinking to many coROnas
> *


i dont know what the fuck he was drinking, but he has had too fucking much of something!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

shelbie just seens these pics, and her exact words were..."it looks cool, but it aint gonna beat mine.." i swear to god....



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 03:02 PM~10740043
> *shelbie just seens these pics, and her exact words were..."it looks cool, but it aint gonna beat mine.." i swear to god....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats my girl :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 05:02 PM~10740043
> *shelbie just seens these pics, and her exact words were..."it looks cool, but it aint gonna beat mine.." i swear to god....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shes already talking shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10740460
> *shes already talking shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shes talkin truth :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

the start of some god ol comp!

this fool even called out eric...lmao :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@May 26 2008, 02:59 PM~10739293
> *damn nice paintjob man!
> *


  still got more graphics and leafing and striping and murals! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 05:02 PM~10740043
> *shelbie just seens these pics, and her exact words were..."it looks cool, but it aint gonna beat mine.." i swear to god....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


been picking on kids all my life. I got this. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 05:28 PM~10740680
> *been picking on kids all my life. I got this. :biggrin:
> *


kid vs kid :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10740902
> *kid vs kid :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10740902
> *kid vs kid :0
> *


 :biggrin: asshole


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10740902
> *kid vs kid :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10740902
> *kid vs kid :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10735641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10740902
> *kid vs kid :0
> *


i got $50 on shelbie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn server


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10740902
> *kid vs kid :0
> *


i got $50 on shelbie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn server


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 09:50 PM~10741753
> *i got $50 on shelbie
> *


yall got me on mods but I will handle you on every thing you lack.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10741761
> *yall got me on mods but I will handle you on every thing you lack.
> *


what was lacking yesterday, may be a different story today...   



and that would be obvious too....i mean if we lack it and you have it obviously you will beat us...in that category....but thats like saying we have handled you all year because of what you lack....and that was a bike....period...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 09:52 PM~10741768
> *what was lacking yesterday, may be a different story today...
> and that would be obvious too....i mean if we lack it and you have it obviously you will beat us...in that category....but thats like saying we have handled you all year because of what you lack....and that was a bike....period...
> *


to shay but.... there is that *but*... to be continues.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need some rubber washers or some shit. I dont want this one to chip on the axles like my red bike did


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10741814
> *I need some rubber washers or some shit. I dont want this one to chip on the axles like my red bike did
> *


why would it chip....i dont understand what you are asking for here.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10741846
> *why would it chip....i dont understand what you are asking for here.
> *


around the axles. I red one got all fucked up.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10741814
> *I need some rubber washers or some shit. I dont want this one to chip on the axles like my red bike did
> *


was thinking of making some alluminum polished lil axle tabs

like those lil covers on the motorcycles


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10741855
> *around the axles. I red one got all fucked up.
> *


ohh you mean for the rear....right???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 10:08 PM~10741877
> *ohh you mean for the rear....right???
> *


yes sir. hey I got some more work for you


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10741885
> *yes sir. hey I got some more work for you
> *


chain gaurd!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10741885
> *yes sir. hey I got some more work for you
> *


you know where i live and know im ready to do it...even though i want shelbie to beat your ass....im gonna hook you up...you know that...and when you come by i got your pedals too....


try ace hardware for them rubber washers, just ask for some rubber bushings, they got all kinds of shit at the ace here in the sag....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dont forget grasshopper i have chads bike at my house and i get bored all the time :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10741893
> *you know where i live and know im ready to do it...even though i want shelbie to beat your ass....im gonna hook you up...you know that...and when you come by i got your pedals too....
> try ace hardware for them rubber washers, just ask for some rubber bushings, they got all kinds of shit at the ace here in the sag....
> *


already I rolle by this weekend. maybe with some beer. :0 Im always drinking yours :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10741898
> *dont forget grasshopper i have chads bike at my house and i get bored all the time :0
> *


ahahahahhahahaaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10741904
> *ahahahahhahahaaha
> *


do i need to ship the chain guard????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10741934
> *do i need to ship the chain guard????????
> *


how much longer on the frame? ship em together save some $$$


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10741984
> *how much longer on the frame? ship em together save some $$$
> *


bout 16 hrs work time...

im going to houston again so next wed...so you will have it by then!

still debating my course...im sapposed to leave sunday i think...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:24 PM~10742010
> *bout 16 hrs work time...
> 
> im going to houston again so next wed...so you will have it by then!
> ...


todo...serio...

muraled y todo???


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 10:26 PM~10742029
> *todo...serio...
> 
> muraled y todo???
> ...


start that in the morn!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2008, 10:27 PM~10742046
> *start that in the morn!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 08:05 PM~10741855
> *around the axles. I red one got all fucked up.
> *


chrome plate some washers. Home depot or lowes or whatever hardware store has all kinds of shit like that.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10742167
> *chrome plate some washers. Home depot or lowes or whatever hardware store has all kinds of shit like that.
> *


damn i wouldve never thought of that.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice progress whats next on the table that you need


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 26 2008, 11:32 PM~10742616
> *nice progress whats next on the table that you need
> *


still need wheels and IDK whats uo with the fenders


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10742167
> *chrome plate some washers. Home depot or lowes or whatever hardware store has all kinds of shit like that.
> *


they sell them in ace hardware already chromed for like 2.75 for one


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10742167
> *chrome plate some washers. Home depot or lowes or whatever hardware store has all kinds of shit like that.
> *


id prefer stainles steel washrs. jus polish em up n deyl look lyk chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10742965
> *id prefer stainles steel washrs. jus polish em up n deyl look lyk chrome
> *


Why not just get the chrome ones that are already chrome?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10743037
> *Why not just get the chrome ones that are already chrome?
> *


kuz crome is crome. dont last 4ever n eventualy wil chip, peel, n rust. n stainles is stainles. nevr rusting, ever. same with aluminum.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

polished aluminum or stainles looks XACTLY lyk chrome (if dun rite), n plus no rustng or chippin lyk chrome. xcept regular aluminum mor prone 2 denting unles u get t6001 or aircraft grade


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This bike is not going to be exposed to extreme cold climates or anything where moisture is going to be a problem. It going to be sitting in the sun and the chrome can handle that with no problem.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 27 2008, 06:32 PM~10748183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 27 2008, 04:32 PM~10748183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 28 2008, 12:18 AM~10751272
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The painter thinks its to dark. I think it came out awesome.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH FOO THAT SHIT CAME OUT NICE :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10758981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY BETTER PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10735641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

VERY,VERY NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 11:37 PM~10759366
> *VERY,VERY NICE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10759019
> *The painter thinks its to dark. I think it came out awesome.
> *


It does look good but I think we need pic of it in the sun.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2008, 07:02 AM~10759601
> *It does look good but I think we need pic of it in the sun.
> *


I wast just going to post that  :biggrin: 

looks very good juan  when is it bustin out?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10761685
> *I wast just going to post that    :biggrin:
> 
> looks very good juan    when is it bustin out?
> *


as soon as I get it done.lol im laggin but I am hopeing soon!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10735641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sssaaawwweeettt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

came out awesome sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 12:16 AM~10775803
> *came out awesome sam
> *


preciate that homito!

lil leafing and stiping and its a gonner!

plus the fenders :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2008, 12:18 AM~10775819
> *preciate that homito!
> 
> lil leafing and stiping and its a gonner!
> ...


That shit looks hella bad. Im in luv :biggrin: 


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, show-bound, *FunkytownRoller
*

Apreciate all the free beer. :biggrin: had a good time homie.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 12:20 AM~10775839
> *That shit looks hella bad. Im in luv :biggrin:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, show-bound, FunkytownRoller
> ...


F R E E LOADER :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2008, 12:22 AM~10775858
> *F R E E LOADER :0
> *


 :biggrin: you no how I do. :biggrin: lol

Im a lil buzzed


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 12:23 AM~10775868
> *:biggrin:  you no how I do. :biggrin:  lol
> 
> Im a lil buzzed
> *


gonna have to do gold leaf....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2008, 12:24 AM~10775883
> *gonna have to do gold leaf....
> *


yes sir I think so... When can he do it? Ill pay em asap? lmk? pm?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 12:27 AM~10775899
> *yes sir I think so... When can he do it? Ill pay em asap? lmk? pm?
> *


im going to leaf it tommarrow or sunday.... then give it a final clear then let him do his thang!

he usally does weekends was hoping this weekend...will see!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2008, 12:30 AM~10775921
> *im going to leaf it tommarrow or sunday.... then give it a final clear then let him do his thang!
> 
> he usally does weekends was hoping this weekend...will see!
> *


pm me your paypal again. we need to get anthony his plaque asap!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2008, 12:09 AM~10775743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice paint homie, i like the patterns and murals and added just pinstripping and gold leafing and it will be perfect.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10759019
> *The painter thinks its to dark.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 31 2008, 01:25 AM~10776317
> *:yessad:
> *


he should have used duplicolor aya candy man. :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10776329
> *he should have used duplicolor aya candy man. :uh:
> *


cheea das good stuf. i did up my dual tens trike in all duplicolor. primr, pante n 9coats of cleer. aftr i handsanded n buffd da fukr out. came out lyk glassss


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

murals look dope juan


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

murals look dope juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2008, 02:28 AM~10776566
> *murals look dope juan
> *


Thanks man! it came out better then I thought it would


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 10:16 AM~10777579
> *Thanks man! it came out better then I thought it would
> *


YEAH DOGG YOUR MURALS LOOKS NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 31 2008, 12:48 PM~10777714
> *YEAH DOGG YOUR MURALS LOOKS NICE
> *


apreciate it. Sam did a good job


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 31 2008, 02:00 PM~10777972
> *:no:
> *


where you been at fool? you call me a while back?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 11:06 AM~10777984
> *where you been at fool? you call me a while back?
> *


yea. and your paint....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any pics of it out in the sun to see the real color


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2008, 03:04 PM~10778668
> *any pics of it out in the sun to see the real color
> *


nope


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bike comming together nicly those murals looks clean


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 31 2008, 03:43 PM~10778372
> *yea. and your paint....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 31 2008, 03:43 PM~10778372
> *yea. and your paint....
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2008, 12:09 AM~10775743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hows it comming along juan


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10775743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i bet i can finish another bike before you get dookie brown done. and i havent even got the frame yet. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2008, 06:57 PM~10820378
> *i bet i can finish another bike before you get dookie brown done. and i havent even got the frame yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2008, 05:57 PM~10820378
> *i bet i can finish another bike before you get dookie brown done. and i havent even got the frame yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If we all had shops like you do then we would probably accomplish alot more.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2008, 05:57 PM~10820378
> *i bet i can finish another bike before you get dookie brown done. and i havent even got the frame yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 05:59 PM~10820387
> *If we all had shops like you do then we would probably accomplish alot more.
> *


ill build it at my house then and still win


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2008, 06:11 PM~10820426
> *ill build it at my house  then and still win
> *


great


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 06:12 PM~10820428
> *great
> *


yep my life is :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 06:12 PM~10820428
> *great
> *


yep my life is :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2008, 07:57 PM~10820378
> *i bet i can finish another bike before you get dookie brown done. and i havent even got the frame yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin john. :biggrin: 

FINE WINE TAKES TIME :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you stripping this ? what colors and wheres the fenders ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 07:36 PM~10820778
> *fuckin john. :biggrin:
> 
> FINE WINE TAKES TIME :biggrin:
> *


yea fine wine takes 3 weeks dookie brown takes forever :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10820924
> *are you stripping this ? what colors and wheres the fenders ?
> *


the stripping color will be a smooth vanilla color. almost bage.and fenders need to be cut as.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10820925
> *yea fine wine takes 3 weeks dookie brown takes forever :biggrin:
> *


You will see. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 08:08 PM~10820932
> *the stripping color will be a smooth vanilla color. almost bage.and fenders need to be cut as.
> *


just one color ? i say two colors would be awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 7 2008, 10:12 PM~10820954
> *just one color ? i say two colors would be awesome
> *


got any ideas on another color?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10820960
> *got any ideas on another color?
> *


do a burnt orange


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

or a dark brown that will pop out on top of the clear.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jun 8 2008, 02:04 AM~10821932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


along with the bage?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10820960
> *got any ideas on another color?
> *


if you go with tan maybe like mocha color or like in the chart it would be camel whos doing youre stripes ?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

copper color?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 8 2008, 02:09 PM~10823533
> *copper color?
> *



















This is what I was going for. this bike beat me to the punch.
Im going to use that vanilla creme color but not that other color there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10823521
> *if you go with tan maybe like mocha color or like in the chart it would be camel whos doing youre stripes ?
> *


since the bike above has that similar stripe color and is in TX. I will have to go a different route


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 12:14 PM~10823563
> *since the bike above has that similar stripe color and is in TX. I will have to go a different route
> *


thats not a texas bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 8 2008, 02:16 PM~10823581
> *thats not a texas bike
> *


OHH I ASSUMED IT WAS. COOL IF IT AINT


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 12:17 PM~10823586
> *OHH I ASSUMED IT WAS. COOL IF IT AINT
> *


dont yell at me ! i think his still in str8clowining club but those colors would be awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 8 2008, 02:27 PM~10823651
> *dont yell at me ! i think his still in str8clowining club but those colors would be awesome
> *


Sorry, Whcich stright clowning club. theres like 10


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jun 8 2008, 02:50 PM~10823794
> *striping came out badass!, who did that after all? :thumbsup:
> *


Thats not my frame. thats another frame I was comparing my too.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2008, 05:04 AM~10823514
> *no orange.
> along with the bage?
> 
> ...


yep yep


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

dam this bike would look nice with some copper parts


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 8 2008, 05:54 PM~10825093
> *dam this bike would look nice with some copper parts
> *


or 24 k plated parts


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 12:04 PM~10823514
> *no orange.
> along with the bage?
> 
> ...



i say you should go with the cafe as your secondary color...just keep in mind that the color may look slightly different out of a can compared to those upholstery samples...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Jun 8 2008, 12:09 PM~10823533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 copper would look good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 12:11 PM~10823545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That frame is from somewhere back east. Do what you want to your frame Juan.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2008, 11:37 AM~10829516
> *That frame is from somewhere back east. Do what you want to your frame Juan.
> *


oh I am


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

double post :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i like the light brown on that frame but i think that vanilla striping sticks out a bit much :happysad: 

light brown and sompthing a little darker mabey

:happysad: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i like it when its done


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 9 2008, 10:07 PM~10834026
> *i like it when its done
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 9 2008, 03:37 AM~10828135
> *:0 copper would look good
> 
> 
> ...


that copper looks sick on that 61!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 9 2008, 10:07 PM~10834026
> *i like it when its done
> *


SOON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WTF?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what about that light brown and gold stripping???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 02:18 AM~10852691
> *what about that light brown and gold stripping???
> *


Im gping with a dark brown and gold


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2008, 06:38 PM~10858159
> *Im gping with a dark brown and gold
> *


when can we see a some what mock up ? would love to see it together :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 12 2008, 08:49 PM~10858244
> *when can we see a some what mock up ? would love to see it together  :cheesy:
> *


as soon as the frame gets here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2008, 06:50 PM~10858258
> *as soon as the frame gets here
> *


When is that?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2008, 06:50 PM~10858258
> *as soon as the frame gets here
> *


do you have wheels ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10858281
> *do you have wheels ?
> *


no but im bout to order some bullshit fans


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i've seen cities get built faster than this bike!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10858441
> *i've seen cities get built faster than this bike!!!!
> *


erics build took longer then this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

neta?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 10:56 PM~10860554
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10859560
> *erics build took longer then this one
> *


true.. but look at his age.. and his finacial staement...
you got a job..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 01:59 PM~10880394
> *true.. but look at his age.. and his finacial staement...
> you got a job..
> *


Age I prop him for that. But Financially Im not exactly ballin . I know I know. Soon.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

In advance. thanks to all that helped with this project.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i didnt know juan lived in iraqi :0 

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=36278939


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats up, juan what parts are you missing now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lager. yo call me fool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 18 2008, 02:12 PM~10897854
> *lager.            yo call me fool
> *


meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 08:37 AM~10912945
> *meh
> *


lager.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 18 2008, 01:39 AM~10895210
> *i didnt know juan lived in iraqi :0
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=36278939
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 20 2008, 10:54 AM~10913489
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2 when i saw it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 18 2008, 03:39 AM~10895210
> *i didnt know juan lived in iraqi :0
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=36278939
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now that was funny


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

That their is a funna tape thier.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 18 2008, 01:39 AM~10895210
> *i didnt know juan lived in iraqi :0
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=36278939
> *


FUKN HAHAGHHAGAHAAJAKAKAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LOOKS LYK HIM 2 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider2thebone (Jun 22, 2008)

THIS FUCKING IRAQI SLASH SNITCH LIKES TO PUT PIECES OF HIS MOMS DUKIE ALL OVER HIS BIKE, HE THEN CUMS ON THE MIRROS AND CLEANS IT ONE DAY HE GOT CAUGHT AND PLAYED IT OFF SAYING IT WAS WINDEX LOL


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

this bike is coming out tight as hell

makes me want to build another one

i love the color


----------



## lowrider2thebone (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 23 2008, 06:39 AM~10926957
> *this bike is coming out tight as hell
> 
> makes me want to build another one
> ...


YOU LIKE THE COLOR BECAUSE IT REMINDS YOU OF THE COLOR YOU DADS DICK IS WHEN HE IS FINISH BUTTFUCKING YOU


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2thebone_@Jun 22 2008, 04:47 PM~10927031
> *YOU LIKE THE COLOR BECAUSE IT REMINDS YOU OF THE COLOR YOU DADS DICK IS WHEN HE IS FINISH BUTTFUCKING YOU
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 22 2008, 06:39 PM~10926957
> *this bike is coming out tight as hell
> 
> makes me want to build another one
> ...


Thanks man. I really respect your opinion champ!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

O9?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 07:57 PM~10943231
> *O9?
> *


when ever


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2008, 06:02 PM~10943248
> *2010 *****
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2008, 05:02 PM~10943248
> *when ever
> *


in 09?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jun 24 2008, 05:41 PM~10943472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

puto. hit me up tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2008, 06:08 PM~10943676
> *puto. hit me up tomorrow.
> *


you got a cell? i dont want to call and answer to your mom.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10943691
> *you got a cell? i dont want to call and answer to your mom.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 09:11 PM~10943691
> *you got a cell? i dont want to call and answer to your mom.
> *


asshole. call the number I gave you. Its a cell phone/house phone


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2008, 06:21 PM~10943743
> *asshole. call the number I gave you. Its a cell phone/house phone
> *


last time i called a lady answered. aight then.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 09:25 PM~10943771
> *last time i called a lady answered. aight then.
> *


my mom :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jun 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10943771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOMOWNED :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jun 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10943691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2008, 12:03 PM~10516679
> *Display coming soon!!!
> *


o rly?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*PROGRESS PICS BITCH !!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lager.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jun 25 2008, 03:24 AM~10946174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

real talk


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2007, 12:07 AM~7176277]
> look out TEXAS
> I'll be coming round the corner
> [/b]


remember this post...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10951953
> *remember this post...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


barely.lol


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats left that you need??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 26 2008, 02:32 AM~10954080
> *whats left that you need??
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2008, 12:37 AM~10954092
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


is that it juan has wheels and all


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 26 2008, 02:33 PM~10956710
> *is that it juan has wheels and all
> *


$$$$$


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

denro for???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 27 2008, 04:13 AM~10961999
> *denro for???
> *


errathang


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2008, 02:38 AM~10962035
> *errathang
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 27 2008, 07:17 AM~10962237
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

who do you owe money to?? your pimp??? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 28 2008, 12:20 AM~10968396
> *who do you owe money to?? your pimp??? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 28 2008, 02:20 AM~10968396
> *who do you owe money to?? your pimp??? :dunno:
> *


I dont make enough money man. cost of living is eating my ass up right now plus my tickets and credit card debt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2008, 08:27 AM~10969316
> *I dont make enough money man. cost of living is eating my ass up right now plus my tickets and credit card debt
> *


pwnd


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 28 2008, 12:20 AM~10968396
> *who do you owe money to?? your pimp??? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2008, 09:27 AM~10969316
> *I dont mis eating my ass up right now plus my tickets and credit card debt
> *


:uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i got some 72 spoke fans u intrested juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 1 2008, 03:55 PM~10990541
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Asshole. be ready for the show. I got you a shirt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:18 PM~10992325
> *Asshole. be ready for the show. I got you a shirt
> *


lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2008, 08:24 PM~10992370
> *lmao
> *


fuck so funny puto!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLyKs_3lgDs


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:32 PM~10992429
> *fuck so funny puto!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLyKs_3lgDs
> *


i hope this 4 xl fits you....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10992469
> *i hope this 4 xl fits you....
> *


 :biggrin: ship yet? 
Gotta go deposit dat check


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 05:37 PM~10992484
> *:biggrin:  ship yet?
> Gotta go deposit dat check
> *


take it too the bank?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 1 2008, 09:18 PM~10992846
> *take it too the bank?
> *


right.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:37 PM~10992484
> *:biggrin:  ship yet?
> Gotta go deposit dat check
> *


them fuckers alomost fucked up agin witht he white...

shipping soon!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2008, 03:45 AM~10995356
> *them fuckers alomost fucked up agin witht he white...
> 
> shipping soon!
> *


damn!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TBC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I traded my bike for this


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:|


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 09:56 PM~11008902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were can i get one?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 PM~10992325
> *Asshole. be ready for the show. I got you a shirt
> *


there black rite?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 4 2008, 01:18 AM~11010545
> *there black rite?
> *


yes sir


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2008, 12:38 AM~11011038
> *yes sir
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11008954
> *Were can i get one?
> *


for sale section


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2008, 09:01 AM~11012067
> *for sale section
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 4 2008, 11:10 AM~11012101
> *:biggrin:
> *


nudies of vida huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11012163
> *nudies of vida huh?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11012163
> *nudies of vida huh?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11008902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was a good deal :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt for my cornbread eating friend.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 01:30 AM~11016111
> *ttt for my cornbread eating friend.
> *


i thought it was chicken lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 11:39 PM~11016141
> *i thought it was chicken lol
> *


nope.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2008, 01:42 AM~11016148
> *nope.
> *


it is chicken he can smell a chicken place miles away


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 5 2008, 02:47 AM~11016166
> *it is chicken he can smell a chicken place miles away
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 08:19 AM~11016552
> *
> 
> *


lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10775743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LOOKING GOOD  , SO ANY PROGRESS :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

X2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11017183
> *ITS LOOKING GOOD  , SO ANY PROGRESS :dunno:
> *


:no:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@ Feb 4 2007, 10:07 PM~
> *look out TEXAS
> I'll be coming round the corner
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
516 days later...............................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2008, 08:35 PM~11019146
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 516 days later...............................
> *


stfu fool. got daymn you have got to be the most retarted person on this forum. :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 08:38 PM~11019629
> *stfu fool. got daymn you have got to be the most retarted person on this forum.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ban him! haha.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 5 2008, 08:38 PM~11019629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i got your pre reg form juan if your still gonna bust out at our show


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 6 2008, 01:33 AM~11020779
> *i got your pre reg form juan if your still gonna bust out at our show
> *


 lies :0


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sick bike, love the detail


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

magi carp carp carp carp carp


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Curly is coming to Fort Worth to stripe up BROWN.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11031347
> *Curly is coming to Fort Worth to stripe up BROWN.
> *


is it done yet?? damn man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11031519
> *is it done yet?? damn man
> *


Its not like I dont want this bike done. Me and my brother are damn near the only source of income in my house hold


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

please take action pictures of him at work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for criticism.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:27 PM~11067014
> *ttt for criticism.
> *


AKA HATE H A T E HATE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is the paint at least done???????????? he said it was a hook up so no excuse for that one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:25 PM~11066993
> *I agree. However I did hear some negative remarks regarding the skill level. lol. Its all good. i like it
> *


lol...

yeah im at the bottom of the totem pole :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 07:31 PM~11067043
> *is the paint at least done???????????? he said it was a hook up so no excuse for that one
> *


been done 

waiting on $$$ for other thangs!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am not hating i just tired of seeing this topic for 2 years and still the bike is not done lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 07:32 PM~11067049
> *i am not hating i just tired of seeing this topic for 2 years and still the bike is not done lol
> *


getting new bars, need plating...that $$$ almost there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:34 PM~11067067
> *getting new bars, need plating...that $$$  almost there
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 05:32 PM~11067047
> *been done
> 
> waiting on $$$ for other thangs!
> *


wheres the final product


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 07:37 PM~11067081
> *wheres the final product
> *


sitting in the garage collecting dust!

go back a few pages and see it...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 07:32 PM~11067049
> *i am not hating i just tired of seeing this topic for 2 years and still the bike is not done lol
> *


Has not been 2 years.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:41 PM~11067096
> *Has not been 2 years.
> *


Feb 4 2007, 11:51 PM


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not even a year and a half. erics build took 2 years plus


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 05:32 PM~11067049
> *i am not hating i just tired of seeing this topic for 2 years and still the bike is not done lol
> *


bbbwhahahahhahahaghahgajahaj


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 05:44 PM~11067118
> *not even a year and a half. erics build took 2 years plus
> *


kandy shop = 3 weeks to build a show winner


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 08:41 PM~11068573
> *kandy shop = 3 weeks to build a show winner
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 07:41 PM~11068573
> *kandy shop = 3 weeks to build a show winner
> *


wow! thats hella cocky.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh. Aint worried about shows. Would be nice but I am realy concerned about my bike representing me.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

did da artistiks boot juanita out of da club? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is everyone hating on Juan's bike? If you cant tell by now, he rather pay the bills then put $$$ into a bike.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 08:41 PM~11068573
> *kandy shop = 3 weeks to build a show winner
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 13 2007, 11:45 PM~7254589
> *great
> *


rip


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 10:16 PM~11069261
> *rip
> *


X 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 12:09 AM~11069214
> *did da artistiks boot juanita out of da club? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 12:11 AM~11069226
> *Why is everyone hating on Juan's bike? If you cant tell by now, he rather pay the bills then put $$$ into a bike.
> *


not that I rather.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 12:09 AM~11069214
> *did da artistiks boot juanita out of da club? :dunno:
> *


jauns done more for this club this yr than anyone has thus far!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2008, 12:30 AM~11069371
> *jauns done more for this club this yr than anyone has thus far!
> 
> *


go to chat.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 12:11 AM~11069226
> *Why is everyone hating on Juan's bike? If you cant tell by now, he rather pay the bills then put $$$ into a bike.
> *


i hatttttte bills :angry: 
i deposited a :angry: g today and and wrote checks for 999.00


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 09:05 PM~11069183
> *meh. Aint worried about shows.  Would be nice but I am realy concerned about my bike representing me.
> *


word.its just a piece of plastic. dont know why everyone wants one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

UDATE NEW BARS BY TNT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NEW CUSTOMER FENDERS ALSO. AS SOON AS THE JOTO THAT IS CUTTING THEM COMES THRU. THE FENDERS WILL BE POSTED. THEY LOOK GOOD THOUGH. ALL GLASS. ALSO THE FRAME WILL BE GETTING STRIPED VERY SOON. AND I WILL BE DROPING MORE STUFF OFF AT THE CHROME NEXT WEE. LAST THING I WILL BE DOING IN THE NEAR FUTURE WILL BE PURCHASING MY WHEELS. WHICH I WILL BE GETTING NEXT WEEK ALSO. STAY TUNED...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11107326
> *NEW CUSTOMER FENDERS ALSO. AS SOON AS THE JOTO THAT IS CUTTING THEM COMES THRU. THE FENDERS WILL BE POSTED. THEY LOOK GOOD THOUGH. ALL GLASS. ALSO THE FRAME WILL BE GETTING STRIPED VERY SOON. AND I WILL BE DROPING MORE STUFF OFF AT THE CHROME NEXT WEE. LAST THING I WILL BE DOING IN THE NEAR FUTURE WILL BE PURCHASING MY WHEELS. WHICH I WILL BE GETTING NEXT WEEK ALSO. STAY TUNED...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

pics soon?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 09:09 PM~11107401
> *pics soon?
> *


DONT RUSH A MASTERPIECE!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 10:09 PM~11107401
> *pics soon?
> *


VERY


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11107432
> *DONT RUSH A MASTERPIECE!!!!!!
> *



thats enough from you.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11107433
> *VERY
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:01 PM~11107326
> *NEW CUSTOMER FENDERS ALSO. AS SOON AS THE JOTO THAT IS CUTTING THEM COMES THRU. THE FENDERS WILL BE POSTED. THEY LOOK GOOD THOUGH. ALL GLASS. ALSO THE FRAME WILL BE GETTING STRIPED VERY SOON. AND I WILL BE DROPING MORE STUFF OFF AT THE CHROME NEXT WEE. LAST THING I WILL BE DOING IN THE NEAR FUTURE WILL BE PURCHASING MY WHEELS. WHICH I WILL BE GETTING NEXT WEEK ALSO. STAY TUNED...
> *


Glass fenders?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Slang for fiiber glass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh, whos going to make them?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:19 PM~11107506
> *oh, whos going to make them?
> *


made....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 08:20 PM~11107517
> *made....
> *


ozzy?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:21 PM~11107531
> *ozzy?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2008, 10:21 PM~11107536
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*gtfoh with that bullshit!!!!!!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:24 PM~11107560
> *gtfoh with that bullshit!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11107560
> *gtfoh with that bullshit!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I would not have that fool do the fenders. he needs to pay cutty first. rip


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 10:27 PM~11107595
> *I would not have that fool do  the fenders. he needs to pay cutty first. rip
> *


i thought you pmd raul


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:28 PM~11107611
> *NO CAUSE IM A LAGGER
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11107633
> *
> *


nothing major . small progo pics of the new fenders


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

you've upset raul now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 08:31 PM~11107640
> *nothing major . small progo pics of the new fenders
> *


 :uh: well what are you waiting for? Christmas?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what wheels did you end up deciding on?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 09:13 PM~11107448
> *thats enough from you.
> *



R U EATING THAT MOLDY "KANGAROO JERKY" AGAIN????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 16 2008, 11:39 PM~11108283
> *what wheels did you end up deciding on?
> *


them ones I showed you. be here soon


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 17 2008, 03:08 PM~11108623
> *R U EATING THAT MOLDY "KANGAROO JERKY" AGAIN????????????? :biggrin:
> *


if thats the best you got i might need to take it down a notch.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 11:11 PM~11108661
> *if thats the best you got i might need to take it down a notch.
> *



MY BAD-I DID NOT KNOW, THAT U MARRIED A "KANGAROO"!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: B I T C H!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11108685
> *MY BAD-I DID NOT KNOW, THAT U MARRIED A "KANGAROO"!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:B I T C H!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol, how old are you? 30? and you still play childish name calling games on the internet with kids?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 11:15 PM~11108698
> *lol, how old are you? 30? and you still play childish name calling games on the internet with kids?
> *


UR A LITTLE KID-U STARTED IT "M A T E"!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 17 2008, 03:17 PM~11108715
> *UR A LITTLE KID-U STARTED IT "M A T E"!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


this is stupid, australians(which i believe you're refering to) arnt they only people in the world to use the word "mate"...if you wanna keep this going take it else where, not in juans topic.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11108743
> *australians(which i believe you're refering to) arnt they only people in the world to use the word "mate"..
> *


austrailians n pirates use mate. mayb mitchl is a pirate? :dunno:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11108759
> *austrailians n pirates use mate. mayb mitchl is a pirate? :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what class is this bike gonna be?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 09:30 AM~11111078
> *what class is this bike gonna be?
> *


full


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hope the rims are gonna be worth it. because the add looked fishy to me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 18 2008, 02:06 AM~11118102
> *hope the rims are gonna be worth it. because the add looked fishy to me
> *


???


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T 

for hopes of pictures soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

soon


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

09....maybe.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

sum 1 post up da next year plaque


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

juan is a official next year b.c member.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This bike will be done this year


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 09:50 AM~11131982
> *This bike will be done this year
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 10:50 AM~11131982
> *This bike will be done this year
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11132526
> *:roflmao:
> *


Ima do what you did and throw china parts on it just to get it out. :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 10:50 AM~11131982
> *This bike will be done this year
> *


i call bulshit :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gay~HoMoneyCustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 03:42 PM~11133022
> *i call bulshit :uh:
> *


yes and you also call nuts in your mouth **** :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 01:44 PM~11133032
> *yes and you also call nuts in your math **** :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 12:44 PM~11133032
> *yes and you also call nuts in your mouth **** :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


might be a hard call if he has his mouth full


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 01:44 PM~11133032
> *yes and you also call nuts in your mouth **** :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 12:23 PM~11132941
> *Ima do what you did and throw china parts on it just to get it out. :|
> *


fuck you. they are china but they show chrome and 24k.so dont try to give me any cheap shots with that china b.s. cause i got my bike out.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11133296
> *fuck you. they are china but they show chrome and 24k.so dont try to give me any cheap shots with that china b.s. cause i got my bike out.
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 04:41 PM~11133296
> *fuck you. they are china but they show chrome and 24k.so dont try to give me any cheap shots with that china b.s. cause i got my bike out.
> *


as said. final staetement :|


my bike will be done this year


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 05:43 PM~11134516
> *as said. final staetement :|
> my bike will be done this year
> *


o'rly?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11134650
> *o'rly?
> *


 Nov 26 2006, 08:59 PM


I got time


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what about aug. 9th


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 06:02 PM~11134681
> *Nov 26 2006, 08:59 PM
> I got time
> *


i know it took me a while too. but when i started building it i had to collect cans and save up too get lil progress. it would take me months to save up to get my frame done and parts too. i didnt get real progress till i got a job.shit i sold my clothes and video games. to pay for my custom parts. it was harder for me to get progress by saving up pennies.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 10:59 PM~11135847
> *i know it took me a while too. but when i started building it i had to collect cans and save up too get lil progress. it would take me months to save up to get my frame done and parts too. i didnt get real progress till i got a job.shit i sold my clothes and video games. to pay for my custom parts. it was harder for me to get progress by saving up pennies.
> *


In my Financial state homie, Its real hard for me to just pick up and build a bike. I know you know this shit aint cheap. If I could, this bike would be done. But unfortunately I have 2 out of work parent who need assistance with there bills. not to mention the bills I have accumulated as an adult. And on what I make an hour it is a lil hard to do things I want to do. So Juan if you would like to know any other reasons why this project has been pushed back so much please pm me.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 08:06 PM~11135921
> *In my Financial state homie, Its real hard for me to just pick up and build a bike. I know you know this shit aint cheap. If I could, this bike would be done. But unfortunately I have 2 out of work parent who need assistance with there bills. not to mention the bills I have accumulated as an adult. And on what I make an hour it is a lil hard to do things I want to do. So Juan if you would like to know any other reasons why this project has been pushed back so much please pm me.
> *


Some One Got Heart


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 10:06 PM~11135921
> *In my Financial state homie, Its real hard for me to just pick up and build a bike. I know you know this shit aint cheap. If I could, this bike would be done. But unfortunately I have 2 out of work parent who need assistance with there bills. not to mention the bills I have accumulated as an adult. And on what I make an hour it is a lil hard to do things I want to do. So Juan if you would like to know any other reasons why this project has been pushed back so much please pm me.
> *


sensitive :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11135921
> *In my Financial state homie, Its real hard for me to just pick up and build a bike. I know you know this shit aint cheap. If I could, this bike would be done. But unfortunately I have 2 out of work parent who need assistance with there bills. not to mention the bills I have accumulated as an adult. And on what I make an hour it is a lil hard to do things I want to do. So Juan if you would like to know any other reasons why this project has been pushed back so much please pm me.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11135921
> *In my Financial state homie, Its real hard for me to just pick up and build a bike. I know you know this shit aint cheap. If I could, this bike would be done. But unfortunately I have 2 out of work parent who need assistance with there bills. not to mention the bills I have accumulated as an adult. And on what I make an hour it is a lil hard to do things I want to do. So Juan if you would like to know any other reasons why this project has been pushed back so much please pm me.
> *


sell Dangerous thats a good 300 right their


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 22 2008, 12:51 AM~11145644
> *sell Dangerous thats a good 300 right their
> *


I dont even had dangerous in my possesion. I aint hurting homie. just aint ballin.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

oh


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

wish i could put all my money to one of my bikes first. but my car comes first then the bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Small insignificant update!!!
TNT/KrazyKutting

thanks guys as soon as they get here off to D-Twist and then will be sent to FunkyStylez Engraving for the final touch before chrome.  

Also waiting for my crown and a few other lil nicks and shit to come in!!!





























As for the fenders Homeboy Show-bound working on these almost done. bought the paint and ready to role soon!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cus Im bored


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

those look good man.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks mitch more to come


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahaha couldnt resist sam ahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 09:53 PM~11192486
> *
> 
> Small insignificant update!!!
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THERES A CAT WITH SOME WONGS OVER HERE....IMA TALK TO HIM FRI AT THE OPENING SEE IF HE WANTS TO SALE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:25 PM~11201154
> *THERES A CAT WITH SOME WONGS OVER HERE....IMA TALK TO HIM FRI AT THE OPENING SEE IF HE WANTS TO SALE!
> *


orly. sshhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! on the low fool. you cant blurt that shit out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, Eightyone.7.TX

Almost ready for Odessa.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11201643
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, Eightyone.7.TX
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TX gonna be deep minus the new mexi chap most likely


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 09:25 PM~11201154
> *THERES A CAT WITH SOME WONGS OVER HERE....IMA TALK TO HIM FRI AT THE OPENING SEE IF HE WANTS TO SALE!
> *


he will never sell them.....they belong to my cousin......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 28 2008, 10:22 PM~11201677
> *he will never sell them.....they belong to my cousin......
> *


damn!

WE CAN GIVE THEM A GOOD HOME :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:21 PM~11201675
> *TX gonna be deep minus the new mexi chap most likely
> *


NOT LIKE THEY DONE CHIT ANYHOW...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:24 PM~11201698
> *NOT LIKE THEY DONE CHIT ANYHOW...
> *


he is my lil homie but I aint begging no one to kick it.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:24 PM~11201695
> *damn!
> 
> WE CAN GIVE THEM A GOOD HOME :biggrin:
> *


if anyone would get them it would be me.......u have any pics from the museum.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:25 PM~11201703
> *he is my lil homie but I aint begging no one to kick it.
> *


HE COOL PEOPLES...YOU CANT ALWAYS AGREE WITH EVERYONES JUDGEMENT...

LOSE SOME GAIN TWICE AS MORE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:26 PM~11201715
> *HE COOL PEOPLES...YOU CANT ALWAYS AGREE WITH EVERYONES JUDGEMENT...
> 
> LOSE SOME GAIN TWICE AS MORE!
> *


true. some people make bad decisions. none the less. Odessa here we come!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 28 2008, 10:26 PM~11201707
> *if anyone would get them it would be me.......u have any pics from the museum.
> *


NOT A MUSEUM AN ART GELLERY....NOT YET...THIS FRIDAY...

WAS UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL WITH YOU BIKE THOUGH!  
TALKING TO THEM TO GET IT ROPED OFF....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11201733
> *true. some people make bad decisions. none the less. Odessa here we come!
> *


HELLS yes!!! TRUN TABLE FOR SURE! :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11201735
> *NOT A MUSEUM AN art gallery....NOT YET...THIS FRIDAY...
> 
> WAS UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL WITH YOU BIKE THOUGH!
> ...


ya that would be good to get them roped off......i think i will make it through on friday and turn on the lights in my tank.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Wizard Style2 is a nice bike. saw it in Dallas this year and houston last year


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 28 2008, 10:29 PM~11201760
> *ya that would be good to get them roped off......i think i will make it through on friday and turn on the lights in my tank.
> *


ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE EXPECTED TO SHOW UP!!! OVER 900!

IN THE PROGRAM KYLE SAID IT WAS ON AN ART TOUR...PEEPS COMING ON BUSES AND CHIT!!
ARE YOU STILL WANTING TO RE-PAINT IT!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:29 PM~11201749
> *HELLS yes!!!  TRUN TABLE FOR SURE! :cheesy:
> *


from the dfw

ME
LIL EZ (nefew)
Lil Dre Big Dre
Eric and the honerary member my pops. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11201763
> *Wizard Style2 is a nice bike. saw it in Dallas this year and houston last year
> *


thanks i have some more surprises coming to it for vegas and magnificos show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11201785
> *from the dfw
> 
> ME
> ...


SMOKE POPS OUT...LOL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11201773
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE EXPECTED TO SHOW UP!!!  OVER 900!
> 
> IN THE PROGRAM KYLE SAID IT WAS ON AN ART TOUR...PEEPS COMING ON BUSES AND CHIT!!
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11201790
> *SMOKE POPS OUT...LOL
> *


my pops hit the blunt all the way to and from West TX. ahahahahahhahaha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11201800
> *my pops hit the blunt all the way to and from West TX. ahahahahahhahaha
> *


 :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11201797
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Small insignificant update!!!
TNT/KrazyKutting

thanks guys as soon as they get here off to D-Twist and then will be sent to FunkyStylez Engraving for the final touch before chrome.  

Also waiting for my crown and a few other lil nicks and shit to come in!!!



























As for the fenders Homeboy Show-bound working on these almost done. bought the paint and ready to role soon!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 09:08 PM~11211808
> *
> 
> Small insignificant update!!!
> ...


couldnt tony send them to d-twist and it be faster than shipping them to you? other than tony shipping them to you and you shipping them to d-twist?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 30 2008, 03:13 AM~11213219
> *couldnt tony send them to d-twist and it be faster than shipping them to you? other than tony shipping them to you and you shipping them to d-twist?
> *


It was not part of the deal. I would have to pay him more cuz D is in Canada


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i got a Queston .....













im working on them fenders the small one is probly guna come out fat dew to it not being a lined up weld line.do you think it will loook ok ?
i dont rely want to take off EVERYTHING and start over from raw metal eather .and its coming even but the back ( the larger one ) is thin like the ones in your pic up top.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 30 2008, 12:36 PM~11215119
> *i got a Queston .....
> im working on them fenders the small one is probly guna come out fat dew to it not being a lined up  weld line.do you think it will loook ok ?
> i dont rely want to take off EVERYTHING and start over from raw metal eather .and its coming even but the back ( the larger one ) is thin like the ones in your pic up top.
> *


post a pic


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

idk i think ill just try to make the lager one as thik. but ill take a pic when my lil sis gets home she has a camera phone.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

WoW 181 pages


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

quality worth waitin for!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i didnt like the other paint job..so i redid it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn fool. nice hows the fenders!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 07:25 PM~11277903
> *damn fool.  nice hows the fenders!
> *


mannana..along with the leafing!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 03:09 PM~11276656
> *quality worth waitin for!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ass frame!!!!


just please dont ruin it with a lot of cheap china parts :uh: 

:biggrin:  

btw looking good and cant wait to see it done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 6 2008, 08:33 PM~11278613
> *thats a nice ass frame!!!!
> just please dont ruin it with a lot of cheap china parts :uh:
> 
> ...


not all all. I posted all the d twist shit and the faced shit. not very much china will be on this bike


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:

coming along nicely.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 02:09 PM~11276656
> *quality worth waitin for!
> 
> 
> ...


ok sam i take back what i said...that looks dope man thats some serious flake and its hella wet. i likey. :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11279419
> *ok sam i take back what i said...that looks dope man thats some serious flake and its hella wet. i likey. :yes:
> *


LOL :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11279419
> *ok sam i take back what i said...that looks dope man thats some serious flake and its hella wet. i likey. :yes:
> *


I dont understand? I liked it before. motherfucker tryin be a perfectionist


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post up the whole frame *****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11279447
> *I dont understand? I liked it before. motherfucker tryin be a perfectionist
> *


while adding more graphics..that mini flake i used killed the jumbo flake...tape peeled off some kandie...it was laquer and just didnt like that chit!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2008, 06:58 PM~11279439
> *LOL :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


its got my approval.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 6 2008, 03:09 PM~11276656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SAM GETS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 the flakes are crazy in the sun, i like this paint job  

I think may be my project will be brown :biggrin: ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice paint


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now let me see yo' hips swingggg!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp juan, catched up some pages here that i didn't see since i was on vacation, its all lookin good bro and fuck deadlines, its the proces of building it thats the best of all, after that its just showing it over and over again you know... so just do your thang


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 7 2008, 05:47 AM~11282307
> *supp juan, catched up some pages here that i didn't see since i was on vacation, its all lookin good bro and fuck deadlines, its the proces of building it thats the best of all, after that its just showing it over and over again you know... so just do your thang
> *


Thats whats up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 7 2008, 01:22 AM~11282102
> *now let me see yo' hips swingggg!
> *


HAHAHA WTF?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

damn now i have to step it up and get thee artistics on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 01:09 PM~11373207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: DAM THAT LOOK FUCKING GOOD :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

preciate everyone..

if anyone need stencils let me know...i can get them for 6 shipped


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks good


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn sam getting down :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i liked the last one, but this is much better :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

that looks awesome.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 07:50 PM~11375835
> *meh
> *


 :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 07:52 PM~11375845
> *:rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chain gaurd wiil be done here in a bit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Painted?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:38 PM~11378425
> *Painted?
> *


chola- skull, a lil something something!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:39 PM~11378434
> *chola- skull, a lil something something!
> *


already. Ill b there saturday at about 11am


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:39 PM~11378452
> *already. Ill b there saturday at about 11am
> *


cool...i get the grill going!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:40 PM~11378465
> *cool...i get the grill going!!!
> *


What you making? :cheesy: 

No Porkkk
No chickkken on a bone.(unless its wings)
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:42 PM~11378500
> *edit owned!!!
> *


LMAO

scared ass!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:41 PM~11378488
> *What you making? :cheesy:
> 
> No Porkkk
> ...


maybe some ribeyes...
or
fajitas...rice and boracho beans


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:44 PM~11378526
> *LMAO
> 
> scared ass!
> *


hahhaha wrong topic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:45 PM~11378535
> *maybe some ribeyes...
> or
> fajitas...rice and boracho beans
> *


Thats whats up! no store bought tortillas!
and Ice cold beer!
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11378551
> *Thats whats up! no store bought tortillas!
> and Ice cold beer!
> :biggrin:
> *


this bitch wants homemade tortillas!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:49 PM~11378597
> *this bitch wants homemade tortillas!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 11:49 PM~11378610
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


i cant serve minors!!! 

no alchohol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 11:50 PM~11378623
> *i cant serve minors!!!
> 
> no alchohol
> *


GOT ME FUCKED UP. ILL BRING MY OWN THEN!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

frame looks good juan


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 19 2008, 06:37 AM~11380063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 GANGSTA got 3 dots on his hand!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

rufff ohhh shit. looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 19 2008, 04:31 AM~11380055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 01:09 PM~11373207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2008, 12:13 PM~11392741
> *
> *


Soon!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 19 2008, 04:37 AM~11380063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11399098
> *Soon!
> *


great


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 07:29 AM~11391615
> *rufff ohhh shit.
> *


xamillion


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2008, 01:51 AM~11399992
> *xamillion
> *


STFU!

:twak:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11404646
> *STFU!
> 
> :twak:
> ...


you airbrush too?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11404669
> *you airbrush too?
> *


i pretty much can do everythang...lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

havent tackled full blown upholstery yet...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 03:02 PM~11404646
> *STFU!
> 
> :twak:
> ...


 :uh: you like to give .02 on other people shit so why cant i its rough


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2008, 05:19 PM~11404792
> *:uh:  you like to give .02 on other people shit so why cant i its rough
> *


"qoute me" or your a lier..... :biggrin:

of course its rough i took a grinder to it....lol

tell me its rough when its paint ready.....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 03:23 PM~11404828
> *"qoute me" or your a lier..... :biggrin:
> 
> of course its rough i took a grinder to it....lol
> ...


i will  lol

but of course you have to bondo it and paint it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11404870
> *i will   lol
> 
> but of course you have to bondo it and paint it  :biggrin:
> *


i hate body work!
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 05:08 PM~11404688
> *i pretty much can do everythang...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> havent tackled full blown upholstery yet...
> *


ive never tried to airbrush

i have one, but i use it for drop shadows and fades....


im a painter, not an artist :yessad: 

airbrush looks good fool, you gonna kandy over that? :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 05:35 PM~11404942
> *ive never tried to airbrush
> 
> i have one, but i use it for drop shadows and fades....
> ...


wanted to go color...but i think it will look kandied...that what he wants.

well i started drawing first then moved up after yrs of doing it here and there...this by far is not the greatest to me...lil rusty, i really do appreciate the compliment!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Game out good sam.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2008, 03:27 AM~11391097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what are you cutting with ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11407367
> *what are you cutting with ?
> *


i dremel with cutting wheel!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 06:34 PM~11406476
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are some mad lookin murals


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 06:34 PM~11406476
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOGG THATS LOOKS GOOD REALLY GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

nice murals


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DEEP BROWN AKA "PROBLEMAS" THE REINCARNATION!! 

MORE SET BACKS IN THE PARTS ARENA, FEEL FOR YA HOMIE! :burn:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 12:30 PM~11412456
> *DEEP BROWN AKA "PROBLEMAS" THE REINCARNATION!!
> 
> MORE SET BACKS IN THE PARTS ARENA, FEEL FOR YA HOMIE!  :burn:
> *


whut you takkin bout david hassehoff


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11412477
> *whut you takkin bout david hassehoff
> *


IF JUAN FEELS HE WANTS TO SHARE I WILL LET HIM...EXPLAIN..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not again!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11406476
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i take that legions bike in the back is gonna get some murals, that's about all it needed


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11414657
> *i take that legions bike in the back is gonna get some murals, that's about all it needed
> *


 :no:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11414657
> *i take that legions bike in the back is gonna get some murals, that's about all it needed
> *


just here for storage..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11406476
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn looking good bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2008, 07:29 PM~11414672
> *damn looking good bro
> *


more pics tommarrow!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^Ole boy from the west got em talkin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Aug 22 2008, 06:28 PM~11414668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in that case send it to me, i'll keep it stored in my porch


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 22 2008, 08:03 PM~11414890
> *rrrright  :biggrin:
> in that case send it to me,  i'll keep it stored in my porch
> *


nooooooo....hurricanes hit over therre :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha, yeah, messed up my rims, now i need some new ones


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 22 2008, 05:26 PM~11414657
> *i take that legions bike in the back is gonna get some murals, that's about all it needed
> *


it needs all new paint. and a quality clearcoat job


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11414953
> *it needs all new paint. and a quality clearcoat job
> *


 :tears: :yessad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 22 2008, 06:12 PM~11414965
> *:tears:  :yessad:
> *


dont worry homie. you might get it back in 2010 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:14 PM~11414978
> *dont worry homie. you might get it back in 2010 :0
> *


as long as its done buy 2010 vegas show :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11414991
> *as long as its done buy 2010 vegas show :cheesy:
> *


you better start asking for it now


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11414994
> *you better start asking for it now
> *


 :around:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11414994
> *you better start asking for it now
> *


 :roflmao: 

pinche payaso


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 06:16 PM~11415009
> *:roflmao:
> 
> pinche payaso
> *


somehow i knew youd show up here


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:19 PM~11415027
> *somehow i knew youd show up here
> *


some how i knew you would have something to say....

like clock work!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 06:20 PM~11415033
> *some how i knew you would have something to say....
> 
> like clock work!
> *


you know im giving you a hard time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11415061
> *you know im giving you a hard time
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
this ones easy...i dont have to do nothing but scuff and shoot!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhhh snappp!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 05:24 PM~11414639
> *Not again!
> *


Please explain.............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not yet. if it dont work out. I will explain with pics


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 09:50 AM~11418656
> *Not yet. if it dont work out. I will explain with pics
> *



So what the name of your bike. DEEP BROWN OR PROBLEMAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 11:53 AM~11418680
> *So what the name of your bike. DEEP BROWN OR PROBLEMAS
> *


Its Deep Brown. Sams called it that cus its giving him alot of problemas!
or is it the other way around :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 09:55 AM~11418692
> *Its Deep Brown. Sams called it that cus its giving him alot of problemas!
> or is it the other way around :0  :0  :0
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 11:55 AM~11418697
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 11:50 AM~11418656
> *Not yet. if it dont work out. I will explain with pics
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 23 2008, 11:53 AM~11418680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parts problems.... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

agreed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 01:45 PM~11419747
> *agreed
> *


What kind of problems?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2008, 04:00 PM~11419827
> *What kind of problems?
> *


It it dont work out. Ill explain


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 02:45 PM~11420020
> *It it dont work out. Ill explain
> *


ok.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

UPDATES: Whats the dealio with it having problems


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 26 2008, 12:34 AM~11439657
> *UPDATES: Whats the dealio with it having problems
> *


I think Mr. Gotti is probably frustrated with another 3rd party vender. Or something like that.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

why is this topic on page one when theres no updates to show ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 26 2008, 12:45 AM~11439686
> *why is this topic on page one when theres no updates to show ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2008, 12:46 AM~11439690
> *:dunno:
> *


good point


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

On the nose raul!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just Deez getting down on some new shit :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 11:34 PM~11447981
> *Just Deez getting down on some new shit :0
> *


post it...shit you post everything else


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3rd times a charm!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 11:39 PM~11448054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pobre mijo :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 10:39 PM~11448054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn do not lie after you get them done you will sell them and build new ones lol j/p


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 26 2008, 11:44 PM~11448124
> *:0  damn do not lie after you get them done you will sell them and build new ones lol j/p
> *


If there done correctly. Ill be fine. D-twist gotta through his touch on it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 10:46 PM~11448152
> *If there done correctly. Ill be fine. D-twist gotta through his touch on it
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3rd times a charm!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2008, 09:57 PM~11455659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY STILL LOOK LIKE THE ONES U SOLD TO MY HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

very close these will have more of a point and will not be so wide


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2008, 08:57 PM~11455659
> *
> 
> 
> ...











to life!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank You Just Deez for the cad
and thanks Darren for the cut!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THEY CAME OUT NICE WHOS GOING TO WELD THEM?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2008, 03:21 PM~11479156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT WAS FAST!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah considuring I paid him yesterday!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 05:21 PM~11479698
> *THEY CAME OUT NICE WHOS GOING TO WELD THEM?
> *


I DONT KNOW YET


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THEY LOOK GOOD BY THE WAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks almost done!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 10:58 PM~11481882
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  X2...........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks man!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 11:04 AM~11483005
> *Thanks man!
> *


WHOS MAKING THE NEW CROWN?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2008, 11:41 AM~11483121
> *WHOS MAKING THE NEW CROWN?????
> *


Dont know. I have to draw it up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11485419
> *
> 
> *


nice bro


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i like.... nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just a change


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 30 2008, 04:34 PM~11479745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  anytime bro you need anything just holla


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Aug 31 2008, 10:51 PM~11486326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 06:39 PM~11485419
> *
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

On its way


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 06:39 PM~11485419
> *
> 
> *


WHO DID THE DESIGN?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2008, 11:06 PM~11486466
> *WHO DID THE DESIGN?
> *


I did


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 09:22 PM~11486597
> *I did
> *


LOOKS GOOD AND MATCHES TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2008, 11:22 PM~11486600
> *LOOKS GOOD AND MATCHES TOO
> *


Yes sir Thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2008, 11:22 PM~11486600
> *LOOKS GOOD AND MATCHES TOO
> *


yes it does!!

and it does match!
thats hella nice!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 08:39 PM~11485419
> *
> 
> *



so is D cutting this one too

so know are you WMW sponsored....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 1 2008, 07:29 PM~11492101
> *so is D cutting this one too
> 
> so know are you WMW sponsored....lol
> *


Im shopping around ***. IDK whos cutting it and I dont know about a sponsorship with any one :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:34 PM~11492142
> *Im shopping around ***. IDK whos cutting it and I dont know about a sponsorship with any one :biggrin:
> *


lies!!

bet you have it by the end of the week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:34 PM~11492142
> *Im KANDY shopping around ***. IDK whos cutting it and I dont know about a sponsorship with any one :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Sep 1 2008, 07:41 PM~11492188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like that :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ .TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:48 PM~11492232
> *ahahahhahaha will see about a sponsorship. as far I know there nothing like that in the works. IDK. we will see.
> Something like that :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA HOMOZ_@Sep 1 2008, 07:49 PM~11492246
> *:biggrin:  YEP
> *


I tought you that ***!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I LOVEGUY ASS .TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:50 PM~11492255
> *I tought you that ***!!!!!
> *


YOU SURE DID. AND NOW ITS BITTING YOU IN THE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKYTOWNROLLER HAS ME BITING PILLOWS ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!! AND I LIKE IT!!!!!!_@Sep 1 2008, 07:52 PM~11492277
> *YOU SURE DID. AND NOW ITS BITTING YOU IN THE ASS :biggrin:
> *


NO ITS NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:53 PM~11492285
> *NO ITS NOT. :biggrin:
> *


cuz of the little black girl across the street after i sent you to go get ciggarettes. we always get what we want. remember?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2008, 07:55 PM~11492298
> *cuz of the little black girl across the street after i sent you to go get ciggarettes. we always get what we want.    remember?
> *


You sent me? LMAO ***** I went on my own. Alright joto I see how it is.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Need this recut


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:57 PM~11492310
> *You sent me? LMAO ***** I went on my own. Alright joto I see how it is.
> *


lier you went for the nachos LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:24 PM~11492539
> *
> 
> Need this recut
> *


should have had me cut that in the first place lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 1 2008, 08:42 PM~11492684
> *lier you went for the nachos LOL
> *


lmao. I went cus I felt bad for drinking all chads beer. ahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 12:45 PM~11497432
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

progress?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 6 2008, 12:06 PM~11535045
> *progress?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 09:01 PM~11544047
> *soon
> *


whats soon next year?


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wussup jaun nice job onda bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 8 2008, 05:33 PM~11550525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, show-bound

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

in the back of my head


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BUMP FOR NOTHING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

wanna see this one finished


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

one of these days!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 18 2008, 02:13 AM~11633164
> *BUMP FOR NOTHING
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 21 2008, 03:59 PM~11658793
> *wanna see this one finished
> *


2 more years :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good juan :thumbsup: 
































:uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

PROGRESS ? ?

OH 
my bike gots a scracth i cant buff out  -SO- 



NEW PAINT JOB


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 AM~11664037
> *soon.
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2008, 09:22 AM~11664065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your video, it has failed


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 AM~11664037
> *soon.
> *


stop postin that :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2007, 10:07 PM~7176277
> *look out TEXAS
> I'll be coming round the corner
> *


576 days later.............................. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

stfu


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

X2


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2008, 01:29 AM~11718703
> *576 days later.............................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


bawahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

since theres been no updates in months it turned into a nice whore thread.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 28 2008, 01:51 PM~11720835
> *since theres been no updates in months it whore thread.
> *


wha ? :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I hear crickets


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

There was updates last month


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 28 2008, 03:13 PM~11721268
> *I hear crickets
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 04:03 PM~11721451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was trying to find a sound clip but i couldnt add it


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2008, 07:04 PM~11721458
> *i was trying to find a sound clip but i couldnt add it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11720835
> *since theres been no updates in months it turned into a nice whore thread.
> *


WHORE THREAD!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

WHORE THREAD!!!









Ok thats not right, now I have to find Waldo!!!! damn you!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: 













:roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 07:10 PM~11721482
> *WHORE THREAD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn i finally found him, took me a minute, hes well hidden


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I see that focker now!!!!!! :biggrin:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

it took me a while but i got that fucker too lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant find his ass


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2008, 03:55 PM~11721412
> *There was  updates last month
> *


 :uh: last month. Theirs suposed to be one every month


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 29 2008, 07:38 PM~11733265
> *:uh: last month. Theirs suposed to be one every month
> *


one a month for 5 years. whats the hold up on this damn bike????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 28 2008, 04:13 PM~11721504
> *I see that focker now!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i also found him some one needs to clean him in gasoline


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 10:44 AM~11727846
> *I cant find his ass
> *


x2 was he wearing the black and yellow??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you got all your parts chromed right? your frame is painted and done right? olny thing your missing is wheels right?? sence you dont want any china on their, git some schwinn S7's and show chrome them till you find you some wongs. cuz i know thats what you want. so whats the hold up do you need any help funding it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

display it without wheels :biggrin: nah just kidding, you know let him do his thang, one day it will be finished, theres no hurry anywayz, once its finished you wont have nothing to do and then its boring thrust me lol, the proces of building it is the best thing of it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i need wheels and my bars


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like your crank,pedals and sprocket.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ty. That shit cost me a grip


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just put some 144's for now until you get something better. Atleast to get it off the ground you know?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

true. We will see


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 AM~11738400
> *ty. That shit cost me a grip
> *


yea looks dope.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 11:30 AM~11739298
> *true. We will see
> *


i got them brand new 144s if you wanna buy them for brownie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 1 2008, 02:54 AM~11747050
> *i got them brand new 144s if you wanna buy them for brownie
> *


prolly get som china fans


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bored. ttt for the fuck of it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 10:27 PM~11756653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool looking good pics of the bike in the back ground of the last two pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

way?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

are yall gonna go to hoptober fest this year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes artistics will be there. Lessttime pics in the legions topic


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4sho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When are the fenders going to be done?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2008, 11:41 PM~11765532
> *When are the fenders going to be done?
> *


they are.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11765556
> *they are but im never going to show anyone pics of them painted.
> *


oh :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2008, 11:46 PM~11765582
> *oh  :|
> *


ha. soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I didnt see the chick on the side.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

me either. its like weres waldo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need to get that plated!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wow never notice that either pretty coo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not bad for a first timer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11765637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I noticed on Erics chainguard. The plater didnt remove all the paint on the part where you bolt it to the frame. Since you havent plated yours yet, I would drill out the rivets so the plater can get to that part with the buffer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not gonna drill out the rivets but Ill think of something


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2008, 10:37 PM~11766111
> *You know what I noticed on Erics chainguard. The plater didnt remove all the paint on the part where you bolt it to the frame. Since you havent plated yours yet, I would drill out the rivets so the plater can get to that part with the buffer.
> *


 smart idea


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:38 PM~11766127
> *Not gonna drill out the rivets but Ill think of something
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:38 PM~11766127
> *Not gonna drill out the rivets but Ill think of something
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2008, 10:44 PM~11766196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you drill out youre rivets ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 2 2008, 10:47 PM~11766237
> *did you drill out youre rivets ?
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2008, 11:21 PM~11766450
> *Yes sir.
> *


i dont care what they say about you , youre a smart cookie


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 11:03 PM~7236446
> *great. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 2 2008, 11:26 PM~11766470
> *i dont care what they say about you , youre a smart cookie
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 09:16 AM~11768622
> *pics
> *


of my chainguard?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the drilled rivets


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post some pics tonight.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2008, 10:44 PM~11766196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LAME


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 05:46 PM~11772879
> *LAME
> *


just the right word to explain this topic .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 3 2008, 07:55 PM~11772955
> *just the right word to explain this topic .
> *


trufff!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 05:58 PM~11772985
> *trufff!!!
> *


nuff said !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 06:37 PM~11776704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know there a little dirty but you get the point.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Erics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 01:24 PM~11777885
> *Erics
> 
> 
> ...


is that paint cant really see ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11777951
> *is that paint cant really see ?
> *


yes thats paint.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool idea


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmm...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Tatted member??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

r u down


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 10:25 PM~11788502
> *r u down
> *


pics of youre club tat or youre a fake !


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 5 2008, 10:27 PM~11788520
> *pics of youre club tat or youre a fake !
> *


i'm gitting mines when i figure out how i want it drawln up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fukkk it!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT for newly received funds!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11865570
> *TTT for newly received funds!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

man whoring :nosad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11865957
> *man whoring :nosad:
> *


NO DICE. Just paid off a credit card so now I can spend some money!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

are you gonna go to hoptoberfest this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir. That is the plan


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

woh i just noticed that... you have 2 screen names, i thought i was trippin


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 09:02 AM~11891537
> *yes sir. That is the plan
> *


are you gonna take anything


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 17 2008, 11:12 AM~11891628
> *are you gonna take anything
> *


My brother over slept. We didn't go.




ttt :biggrin: 


Sent off my bars to get finished. also ordered custom fender braces and other small goodies. currently looking for a close fast turn around plater


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Candied.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 08:56 PM~12001089
> *My brother over slept. We didn't go.
> ttt :biggrin:
> Sent off my bars to get finished. also ordered custom fender braces and other small goodies. currently looking for a close fast turn around plater
> *


L&M :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

maybe waco


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 06:45 AM~12004096
> *maybe waco
> *


waco? :cheesy: 

did you paint the chain guard too.?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chain guard is engraved. Look back


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 08:59 PM~12001131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the frames looking good and the paint n murals r looking tight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

splendid.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking chill


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 07:45 AM~12004096
> *maybe waco
> *


???


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

so where the bike now?
any new pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No pics yet. More soon


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what kind of seat are you gonna run? banna or cruiser


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

paint is comin out nice bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a spring seat that i got from anthony. And thanks 4 the comments. Its coming along well


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you gotten your seat chromed yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 29 2008, 01:58 PM~12007467
> *Have you gotten your seat chromed yet
> *


no, he hasnt done shit. :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lovley


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well i dropped the seat off to get engraved but it needs to be polished but the local shop closed down so now im stuck.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

So dose that placw have your seat? Or are u stuck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i got it back. I found another chrome shop in weatherford


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 05:37 PM~12009388
> *i got it back. I found another chrome shop in weatherford
> *


Great


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 03:35 AM~12005666
> *Looking chill
> *


youll bring it back soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what's up man. I was wondering where u were. Thought skinnis finally got a hold of u. Ahahahaha


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

murals look good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more to come on the fenders


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

did you ever show us a picture of your fenders?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its sweet


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

so no picture


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not yet. When d gets the package I'll see if he post pics. There are no secrets here


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up rec!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 01:33 PM~12017009
> *not yet. When d gets the package I'll see if he post pics. There are no secrets here
> *


LIRE , you holding out on us, and guna come out with something really really good (or gay) :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hate hate hate


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 01:11 AM~12014148
> *what's up man. I was wondering where u were. Thought skinnis finally got a hold of u. Ahahahaha
> *


hahaha fuck no...i had to get my computer reformatted, took the tech's longer then what i got told..back problem free now lol.

whats good?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing. Just ordered some shit from d twist.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 04:33 PM~12017009
> *not yet. When d gets the package I'll see if he post pics. There are no secrets here
> *


Got the package today, and here's what I have to work with! All I know is I have my work cut out for me trying to make these look good.  
I will post more pics as I progress with the handle bars. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks d


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o and i know the bars are ruff


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i need wheels and lots of plating


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

check your pm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Props to D motherfuckin twist for getting down


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 01:32 PM~12025380
> *Props to D motherfuckin twist for getting down
> *


 :biggrin: post the "new" pics in about 4 days or so.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:wow: Who in the hell *thought* they knew how to use a grinder :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Oct 31 2008, 11:38 AM~12025905
> *:wow: Who in the hell thought they knew how to use a grinder :scrutinize:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


x2
looks like they didnt use a flap disc to clean it up better :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up neal. :yessad: had no idea of the extent of the damage. These bars are not salvagable and will be recut


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 02:46 PM~12025970
> *what up neal. :yessad: had no idea of the extent of the damage. These bars are not salvagable and will be recut
> *


CAD has been sent to cut them for the very last time!! 4th times a charm! 
Should have them in my hands one week from today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet now i can work on geting some other shit


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 04:34 PM~12027024
> *sweet now i can work on geting some other shit
> *


cool I'll send you back these bars with the new completed bars!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats cool man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn those parts are rough as fuck...Looks like they were cut with a Jigsaw and grinded by a 5 year old...Who the hell made those parts????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 08:47 AM~12023644
> *Got the package today, and here's what I have to work with! All I know is I have my work cut out for me trying to make these look good.
> I will post more pics as I progress with the handle bars.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Knowing D-Twist, he only works with solid quality parts cause his work speaks for itself...He won't lose his name working with quickly jigsaw cut butchered parts like that!!!! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 06:10 PM~12028334
> *thats cool man
> *


Now you're in good hands with the homie D-Twist Juan...He only puts out high quality work...You'll be alright...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need some fans for now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what was wrong with those handlebars?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 10:41 AM~12032196
> *:0
> *



dam man almost 100,000 posts :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 1 2008, 11:43 AM~12032202
> *dam man almost 100,000 posts  :0
> *


Dave's a whore like that!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah fellas, I finally made it and now I can retire... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

100k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 08:59 AM~12032271
> *yeah fellas, I finally made it and now I can retire... :biggrin:
> *


  Congrats.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2008, 11:29 AM~12032398
> *  Congrats.
> *


thanks but that just means I'm on here a lot and I post a lot of pics...No merit really...I'm just a post whore... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 09:38 AM~12032449
> *thanks but that just means I'm on here a lot and I post a lot of pics...No merit really...I'm just a post whore... :biggrin:
> *


Atleast you got a cool build up topic. :biggrin: No one call call you a complete loser.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thn bomb is bad ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Gotta give my homie Jas much props on coming through so fast for me, thanks bro!!

*Juan your new bars are cut and will be in my hands in a few days!!*



















:biggrin: *Thats how we do it up here!!* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell yeah nothin like top quality canadian work rollin thru


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 1 2008, 01:31 PM~12032716
> *hell yeah nothin like top quality canadian work rollin thru
> *


And everyone clowns on Canada but where do they come for quality parts??!!  

One day turn around because I asked for a favor! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2008, 12:43 PM~12032790
> *And everyone clowns on Canada but where do they come for quality parts??!!
> 
> One day turn around because I asked for a favor!   :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Much Props bro. You didnt have to go out of your way but you Did!!!



D TWIST!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2008, 10:26 AM~12032685
> *Gotta give my homie Jas much props on coming through so fast for me, thanks bro!!
> 
> Juan your new bars are cut and will be in my hands in a few days!!
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2008, 11:40 AM~12032461
> *Atleast you got a cool build up topic.  :biggrin:  No one call call you a complete loser.
> *


Yeah true if you look at it this way, I'm only 50% of a loser... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2008, 12:26 PM~12032685
> *Gotta give my homie Jas much props on coming through so fast for me, thanks bro!!
> 
> Juan your new bars are cut and will be in my hands in a few days!!
> ...


Damn now this is some quality parts... :0  Now this is gonna look bad ass with D-Twist work on there!!! Good shit there Juan...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2008, 12:43 PM~12032790
> *And everyone clowns on Canada but where do they come for quality parts??!!
> 
> One day turn around because I asked for a favor!  :biggrin:
> *


D-Twist and good old Jasy teaming up!!! Baddddddddd asssss work!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 01:30 PM~12033050
> *Damn now this is some quality parts... :0    Now this is gonna look bad ass with D-Twist work on there!!! Good shit there Juan...
> *


Yes he is gonna get down!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 01:35 PM~12033095
> *Yes he is gonna get down!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 21 2007, 10:21 PM~7744662
> *hurry up n put the poop murls on it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:roflmao: wtf? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:bigrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 1 2008, 02:05 PM~12032896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just how we do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 03:32 PM~12033766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 05:13 PM~12034309
> *
> *


Thats in old pic. it doesn't have that fender


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2008, 12:43 PM~12032790
> *And everyone clowns on Canada but where do they come for quality parts??!!
> 
> One day turn around because I asked for a favor!  :biggrin:
> *


The Irony. LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 01:43 PM~12033834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos this *****?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 05:20 PM~12034339
> *Thats in old pic. it doesn't have that fender
> *


what does it look like now?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

oh shit that's nice!!!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that is a sweet paint job on the frame.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 07:02 PM~12034559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I think your time has come  Looking damn good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

innovative customs painted it. Mad props to Sam.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

REALY GOO LOOKING. too bad ima smoke you when i bring the bike back out LOL. wont be for some time though LMAO .


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

thats lookin sweet Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Nov 1 2008, 11:51 PM~12036548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

a drunk mitchell26 invaded this topic.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 06:02 PM~12034559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 1 2008, 11:51 PM~12036548
> *REALY GOO LOOKING. too bad ima smoke you when i bring the bike back out LOL. wont be for some time though LMAO .
> *


dont worry, ill be whoopin up on his ass in the mean time :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 2 2008, 11:02 AM~12038348
> *dont worry, ill be whoopin up on his ass in the mean time :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 2 2008, 03:39 AM~12037544
> *a drunk mitchell26 invaded this topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

over 4000 post and not a bolt on the frame???????????????????????/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12042222
> *over 4000 post and not a bolt on the frame???????????????????????/
> *


No sir. This is not even real a build up. :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats about the realest thing ive seen on here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

truth


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHATS THE HOLD UP??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:08 PM~12042934
> *WHATS THE HOLD UP??
> *


i belive its the handle bars


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 12:58 AM~12037457
> *I aint worried about you. lmao you in a different class. :biggrin:
> *


i got one more bike i can do something to


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:08 PM~12042934
> *WHATS THE HOLD UP??
> *


the owner :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

perfection


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2008, 10:17 PM~12043050
> *the owner :0
> *


and his boyfriend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am almost done. I spoke with JustDeez the other day and he told me where he thinks I went wrong in the build up. He believes that I tried to much on my first show build. I agree to an extent. this bike will have little to no china made parts. maybe I should have started out with some china rather then going all out on my first attempt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 2 2008, 01:39 AM~12037544
> *a drunk mitchell26 invaded this topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 2 2008, 10:49 PM~12043353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 11:26 PM~12043725
> *:|
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 11:28 PM~12043741
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 11:35 PM~12043805
> *:420:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 11:11 PM~12042961
> *i belive its the handle bars
> *


not anymore they will be soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 11:49 PM~12043353
> *I am almost done. I spoke with JustDeez the other day and he told me where he thinks I went wrong in the build up. He believes that I tried to much on my first show build. I agree to an extent. this bike will have little to no china made parts. maybe I should have started out with some china rather then going all out on my first attempt.
> *


I think your mistake was (with all due respect) you didn't plan it all out before you started. Make a game plan and stick to it, thats why I haven't even mentioned anything about the bike I'm building....ooops! :biggrin: until its done!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 09:49 PM~12043353
> *I am almost done. I spoke with JustDeez the other day and he told me where he thinks I went wrong in the build up. He believes that I tried to much on my first show build. I agree to an extent. this bike will have little to no china made parts. maybe I should have started out with some china rather then going all out on my first attempt.
> *



My opion DO IT RIGHT the first time, saves alota money at the end and produces a better bike also your bike is coming out bad ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree with you D. I did'nt plan it out as well as I should have. It will be complete though. My next thing are wheels. I have just about given up on finding some og wongs. Thanks for the props Gilly. I hope it does come out good.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 3 2008, 05:59 AM~12044837
> *not anymore they will be soon!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

QUALITY TAKES TIME, thats what i always say, so keep it up homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 08:49 PM~12043353
> *I am almost done. I spoke with JustDeez the other day and he told me where he thinks I went wrong in the build up. He believes that I tried to much on my first show build. I agree to an extent. this bike will have little to no china made parts. maybe I should have started out with some china rather then going all out on my first attempt.
> *


:| and you were talking major chit on eric's and my bike for having china.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

OWNED!! :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao yes I was.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:47 AM~12047120
> *lmao yes I was.
> *


BLAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 3 2008, 11:51 AM~12047157
> *BLAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BADA BING BADA BOMM


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 10:53 AM~12047172
> *BADA BING BADA BOMM
> *


BOO YAA!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lil guy u get no woot woot


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 AM~12047205
> *lil guy u get no woot woot
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

truth


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12047579
> *truth
> *


killer killed nibbles.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo killa kill


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

how are you gonna do up the china fans when you git them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Idk either chrome rim and candy spoke or vice versa.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 12:53 PM~12048280
> *yo killa kill
> *


hey the guy, you know who killed my dog b?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 08:57 PM~12051957
> *
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:57 PM~12051969
> *
> *


I JUST NOTICED THE INSIDE OF THE FORKS IS YOUR HANDLEBARS NICE DESIGN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 09:06 PM~12052059
> *I JUST NOTICED THE INSIDE OF THE FORKS IS YOUR HANDLEBARS NICE DESIGN
> *


tried to match because my first few attempts didnt match at all.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

obama 08 wtf juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12052078
> *obama 08 wtf juan?
> *


Damn... you not able to vote yet. damn. 


Democratic ticket all the way!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 07:08 PM~12052095
> *Damn... you not able to vote yet. damn.
> Democratic ticket all the way!
> *


fuck em both! :cheesy: i voted for assasination


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:10 PM~12052123
> *fuck em both! :cheesy: i voted for assasination
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:10 PM~12052123
> *fuck em both! :cheesy: i voted for assasination
> *



Democrat all the way. I am not a rich man.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 07:11 PM~12052141
> *Democrat all the way. I am not a rich man.
> *


endless note of meh.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It is what it is.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:13 PM~12052165
> *It is what it is.
> *


STFU .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:19 PM~12052243
> *STFU .
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Kenny!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:20 PM~12052256
> *:0  :cheesy:  Kenny!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:21 PM~12052270
> *
> *


 :biggrin: He smiled at me. :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 05:30 PM~12050475
> *Idk either chrome rim and candy spoke or vice versa.
> *


oh... whitch fans are you gonna git


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dont know yet. Ill decide last minute


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:28 PM~12052371
> *:biggrin:  He smiled at me. :cheesy:
> *


gay


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 07:23 PM~12051625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD. where the frame at ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:27 PM~12053159
> *LOOKING GOOD. where the frame at ?
> *


In LUBBOCK. I get it in approximately 20 days.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

1 MONTH MORE TO WAIT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Till I get the frame in my hands yes. Then I gotta get my shit engraved chrome slap some wheels on it and Im scott free. Not much left. early next year for sure


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:44 PM~12053340
> *Till I get the frame in my hands yes. Then I gotta get my shit engraved chrome slap some wheels on it and Im scott free. Not much left. early next year for sure
> *


GOOD ! ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

close close close


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

What do you have chrome so far?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 3 2008, 09:26 PM~12053155
> *gay
> *


theres plenty of me to share lady's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

read back and see what i have chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 3 2008, 09:26 PM~12053155
> *gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 01:54 PM~12058736
> *sweet
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

UPDATES SOON!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 10:26 PM~12065426
> *UPDATES SOON!!!
> *


ok mccain


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 show


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:14 PM~12066192
> *4 show
> *


Boom.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics soon


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 10:53 AM~12069855
> *pics soon
> *


i'm guessing not anytime today or tommrow soon huh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so whats all the hype about this bike for 205 pages?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all hype no delivery


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 01:11 PM~12071625
> *all hype no delivery
> *


all talk, no action.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 10:53 AM~12069855
> *pics soon
> *


im still waiting .. . . . :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

soon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dam 205 of nada


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

trufff!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 12:24 AM~12077727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No dice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

SOON!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:09 AM~12096427
> *SOON!!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

jerry garcia man we need your help!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

pm for nudes


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

send n00dz! haha.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

In 2007 a "Insane Clown Posse" employee hired to run wire and set up set was riding on the tour bus, claimed he was approached by Violent J to quote " Have some fun in the back." The man who at this time request to remain anonymous was then asked to perform sexual acts with included oral sex and sodomy. to which he declined. At that time he was attacked by Violent J who's real name is Joseph Bruce and forced into the sexual acts. Their are no current charges filed


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's the bottom part of your bars!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 8 2008, 07:46 PM~12101043
> *Here's the bottom part of your bars!
> 
> 
> ...


your right it does look like china chrome.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 09:09 PM~12101199
> *your right it does look like china chrome.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And thats *not* polished! :biggrin:
still blue at the ends from welding in the round center part. No use in cleaning the ends just yet, still have to weld the faced plates to the ends.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 8 2008, 08:10 PM~12101207
> *And thats not polished!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn! 


*"Quality is not cheap and cheap is not quality!"
*******IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DETAILS!********


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Soon. Thee Artistics putting it Down. Deep Brown coming soon to your Town


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks awesome bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 9 2008, 05:41 PM~12106496
> *Looks awesome bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. Couldnt have done it with out help from the best in the biz.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 08:39 PM~12107328
> *thanks man. Couldnt have done it with out help from the best in the biz.
> *


thanks Juan! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2008, 07:47 PM~12107402
> *thanks Juan!  :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt talking about you.  :|
















































LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 04:20 PM~12106384
> *Soon. Thee Artistics putting it Down. Deep Brown coming soon to your Town
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 9 2008, 10:50 PM~12109427
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: You like that danny


Pics of the bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:52 PM~12109449
> *:roflmao:  You like that danny
> Pics of the bomb. :biggrin:
> *


trying to avoid the fail . thats as bad as when you fall in public and look around afterwards


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 08:55 PM~12109474
> *trying to avoid the fail . thats as bad as when you fall in public and look around afterwards
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 10:55 PM~12109474
> *trying to avoid the fail . thats as bad as when you fall in public and look around afterwards
> *


I have done that way to many times Kenny!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:57 PM~12109507
> *I have done that way to many times Kenny!
> *


lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 08:57 PM~12109507
> *I have done that way to many times Kenny!
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 09:52 PM~12109449
> *:roflmao:  You like that danny
> Pics of the bomb. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 04:20 PM~12106384
> *Soon. Thee Artistics putting it Down. Deep Brown coming soon to your Town
> *


I have heard this before. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SOON


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 07:31 PM~12117626
> *SOON
> *


when pigs fly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lames


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12107436
> *I wasnt talking about you.   :|
> LMAO
> *


just for that you're gonna have to wait longer for pics to be posted of your bars!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2008, 08:58 PM~12118042
> *just for that you're gonna have to wait longer for pics to be posted of your bars!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

new whore topic ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 10 2008, 07:58 PM~12118042
> *just for that you're gonna have to wait longer for pics to be posted of your bars!
> *


Juans already used to it. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12118325
> *Juans already used to it.  :|
> *


Sadly yes.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 10:14 PM~12118353
> *Sadly yes.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

word is that juan sold it ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 10:17 PM~12118421
> *word is that juan sold it ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 08:17 PM~12118421
> *word is that juan gave up on it again?
> *


yup


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 10:19 PM~12118456
> *yup
> *


B R E A K B R E A D S O N


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 10 2008, 08:20 PM~12118474
> *B R E A K B R E A D S O N
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 08:22 PM~12118508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that enough for pan bimbo .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 10:22 PM~12118508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna have to change jauns murals up...im diggin the deer


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 PM~12118634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like shit looks sic...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not whoring!!! :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 10:38 PM~12118804
> *not whoring!!! :angry:
> *


que :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 08:38 PM~12118804
> *not whoring!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for an incomplete bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

T
T
T
FOR 208 PAGES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 16 2008, 01:56 PM~12171858
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


bahahahaha or bullshit!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 10:22 PM~12118508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Juan tried to give me some of the funny looking paper the other day!! :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 02:33 PM~12172093
> *Juan tried to give me some of the funny looking paper the other day!! :scrutinize:
> *


DUMB ASS FOOL


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12107436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I'll right I made you wait long enough...I hope we learned our lesson Juan!!* :biggrin: 

Here's your bars, still need to smooth out the welds to give it the molded look!  




























*The ends of the "grips".*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2008, 03:19 PM~12172324
> *I'll right I made you wait long enough...I hope we learned our lesson Juan!! :biggrin:
> 
> Here's you bars, still need to smooth out the welds to give it the molded look!
> ...


My bad bro ahaha


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 04:20 PM~12172336
> *My bad bro ahaha
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost scratched off the list. Engraving and chrome and Im good


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 
:0 
what more could i say


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 16 2008, 09:23 PM~12174354
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> what more could i say
> *


3rd times a charm! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2008, 08:41 PM~12174550
> *3rd times a charm!  :biggrin:
> *


4TH


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 09:45 PM~12174597
> *4TH
> *


D'OH! :0 4th Times a charm!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Wud up Juan funny shit on off topic huh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o yes. Very funny


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i need wheel!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess everybody want to be like Mike now.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 12:28 PM~12179677
> *I guess everybody want to be like Mike now.
> *


No trim for those, just need the final touches.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 17 2008, 11:30 AM~12179699
> *No trim for those, just need the final touches.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i wanna be i wanna be like mike!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 12:38 PM~12179799
> *i wanna be i wanna be like mike!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh yha page 2 1 0 fuck yha .


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 12:45 PM~12179854
> *oh yha page 2 1 0 fuck yha .
> *


And still no bike!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

210 pages of bullshit! Yeah! This bike is overated and over hyped. I want to apogize ahead of time on how mediocre this bike will be.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2008, 04:19 PM~12172324
> *I'll right I made you wait long enough...I hope we learned our lesson Juan!! :biggrin:
> 
> Here's your bars, still need to smooth out the welds to give it the molded look!
> ...


NICE!!1

TTT FOR NUTTIN BUT PARTS!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 09:57 AM~12179976
> *210 pages of bullshit! Yeah! This bike is overated and over hyped. I want to apogize ahead of time on how mediocre this bike will be.
> *


ttt just a reminder.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 17 2008, 06:11 PM~12184135
> *ttt just a reminder.
> *


thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 17 2008, 07:11 PM~12184135
> *ttt just a reminder.
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2008, 02:19 PM~12172324
> *I'll right I made you wait long enough...I hope we learned our lesson Juan!! :biggrin:
> 
> Here's your bars, still need to smooth out the welds to give it the molded look!
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

those are tight!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2008, 09:57 PM~12186115
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> those are tight!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 11:07 PM~12186244
> *:biggrin:  thanks
> *


Just going out on a limb here but I don't think he was complimenting you! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 17 2008, 11:12 PM~12186966
> *Just going out on a limb here but I don't think he was complimenting you!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


O :biggrin: I was excepting on your behalf :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 12:13 AM~12186984
> *O  :biggrin:  I was excepting on your behalf  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  just messin with ya!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

BULL SHIT- BULL SHIT -BULL SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Nov 17 2008, 11:13 PM~12186998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DAY! hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 11:57 AM~12179976
> *210 pages of bullshit! Yeah! This bike is overated and over hyped. I want to apogize ahead of time on how mediocre this bike will be.
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2008, 04:19 PM~12172324
> *I'll right I made you wait long enough...I hope we learned our lesson Juan!! :biggrin:
> 
> Here's your bars, still need to smooth out the welds to give it the molded look!
> ...


damn, juan, took you long enough.....hahaha, those look nice man.... :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good :0 :0  

whats left to do on the project? engraving and chrome?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 18 2008, 05:28 PM~12193813
> *damn, juan, took you long enough.....hahaha, those look nice man.... :biggrin:
> *


You will see them up close homie. Getting that final touch


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 17 2008, 10:12 PM~12186966
> *Just going out on a limb here but I don't think he was complimenting you!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I should have the rest of your parts done this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hype it up yo


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2008, 09:18 AM~12287391
> *hype it up yo
> *


chrome it out yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2008, 09:18 AM~12287391
> *hype it up yo
> *


do something to this yo


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2008, 12:38 PM~12179799
> *i wanna be i wanna be like mike!
> *


Me too!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 30 2008, 09:19 AM~12293698
> *Me too!
> *


NOT ME


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's the fender braces!! *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2008, 11:35 AM~12293974
> *NOT ME
> *


x2


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2008, 11:39 AM~12294344
> *Here's the fender braces!!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2008, 12:39 PM~12294344
> *Here's the fender braces!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

1979 schwinn gangster 16" mild :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 30 2008, 02:48 PM~12294983
> *1979 schwinn gangster 16" mild :0
> *


I got to start on my Cutlass before that project even sees sunlight.
Project Gangster will be out there.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:50 PM~12295001
> *I got to start on my Cutlass before that project even sees sunlight.
> Project Gangster will be out there.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need wheels!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wat kind :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 30 2008, 04:18 PM~12295421
> *wat kind :uh:
> *


anything. What ya got?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

brand new krome 144s. nevr mountd. wif weel nuts, 18t gear n brakestrap 100shippd
al;so got a new 36spk front, n used 72s :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You got any fans?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:no:
jus tak a spoke out evry 5 n u got fans


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 05:17 PM~12295417
> *I need wheels!
> *


I GOT THE ENGRAVED TWISTED ONES FOR SALE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 30 2008, 05:09 PM~12295744
> *I GOT THE ENGRAVED TWISTED  ONES FOR SALE
> *


they wont match. I dont have any square twist on this project.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 06:17 PM~12295794
> *they wont match. I dont have any square twist on this project.
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 04:17 PM~12295794
> *they wont match. I dont have any square twist on this project.
> *


what a dick -LOL








:roflmao:



nha. this bike will come out good.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2008, 12:39 PM~12294344
> *Here's the fender braces!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Closer and closer.lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 08:22 PM~12296606
> *Closer and closer.lol
> *


yep the bars, braces and cups are going out this week! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So far I have
D-Twist
Bars
Crank
Pedals
Seatpost clamp
Fender Braces
Spring

I still need a neck and a seat post. then Im done with the D-Twist(for now).


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 05:17 PM~12295417
> *I need wheels!
> *


W O N G S :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

On the way


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 10:29 PM~12297875
> *On the way
> *


Buyer or seller of this item? Sign in for your status 

2006juanh won this item with a Best Offer of US $250.00.
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Owned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fukkk. Ill find out next week if they are real


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 08:35 PM~12298634
> *fukkk. Ill find out next week if they are real
> *


make sure to make a copy of the page incase they're not like that you can get your money back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sure. The lady is real cool. Hopefully she will work with me if they fake


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:50 PM~12295001
> *I got to start on my Cutlass before that project even sees sunlight.
> Project Gangster will be out there.
> *


yep it was Dangerous, Deep Brown, the cutty then ganster in that order i think


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 30 2008, 04:09 PM~12295744
> *I GOT THE ENGRAVED TWISTED  ONES FOR SALE
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 08:35 PM~12298634
> *fukkk. Ill find out next week if they are real
> *


they are.  also the aluminum hub.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they are real? Juan give me a call in a lil bit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:08 PM~12303250
> *they are real? Juan give me a call in a lil bit
> *


pick up your phone. i think i got your house #.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817.991-7732. Hit me up in about an hour.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:19 PM~12303332
> *817.991-7732. Hit me up in about an hour.
> *


i work in about a hour.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

welcome to the warren wong club juan. :wave: any wheel that wong did into a "fan" style is most likely considered a arizona style wheel, since he was the creator.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tok me about a year but i got em. Sorry 4 hanging up. I had a call.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:39 PM~12303469
> *tok me about a year but i got em. Sorry 4 hanging up. I had a call.
> *


call me back. i called right now but your mom picked up.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 1 2008, 08:19 PM~12306341
> *call me back. i called right now but your mom picked up.
> *


gotta call my phone fool. not my moms phone. Ill hit ya up.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 02:19 PM~12303332
> *817.991-7732. Hit me up in about an hour.
> *


o'rly? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

boo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hoo


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

finaly some spokes bro  one step more to the finish line


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir. Right around the corner


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 1 2008, 03:26 PM~12303384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

so all you need is a trip to the chrome shope to chrome the rest if your stuff :dunno: or do you still need parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

A goose neck and a seat post. And lots of chrome


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 01:30 PM~12314122
> *A goose neck and a seat post. And lots of chrome
> *


word? i got a schwinn neck.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 02:30 PM~12314122
> *A goose neck and a seat post. And lots of chrome
> *


Didnt I send you a seatpost?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 04:30 PM~12314122
> *A goose neck and a seat post. And lots of chrome
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445129


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good find


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no raul. U did not send me a seatpost


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 04:50 PM~12315684
> *no raul. U did not send me a seatpost. Just like I never sent you those $16 I have owed you forever.
> *


oh, I thought I did.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nope


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 more days untill they are here. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:55 PM~12319339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i need to make a trip to your house and waite outside for the ups man. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha ha thats what i am doing


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 3 2008, 02:42 AM~12321590
> *i think i need to make a trip to your house and waite outside for the ups man. lol
> *


 :0 i got his addy :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 11:55 PM~12319339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh shit sup alex


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the bird is the word


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

1 in 12 americans dont know that the bird is the word. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:09 PM~12323597
> *1 in 12 americans dont know that the bird is the word. :biggrin:
> *


DONT YOU KNOW, ABOUT THE BIRD?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 3 2008, 01:14 PM~12324067
> *DONT YOU KNOW, ABOUT THE BIRD?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the bird is the word?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:30 PM~12324230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  the bird is the word?
> *


so the word is bird?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjMgsXaeRcU&feature=related


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

$$$$$$$


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how did u know? I just got off phone with the dude. More like a trade then a sale.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:07 PM~12324595
> *how did u know? I just got off phone with the dude. More like a trade then a sale.
> *


yea atleast the new owner aint gonna take 3 years to build it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats cus its almost built but head


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 11:56 AM~12323020
> *oh shit sup alex
> *


Sup Pimp?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12324788
> *thats cus its almost built but head
> *


meh.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2008, 01:30 PM~12324800
> *Sup Pimp ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ooh mow mow, umma ooh mow mu mow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 3 2008, 04:15 PM~12325226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Juan 








:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

alex that is hella gay.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 04:39 PM~12336303
> *alex that is hella gay.
> *


LOL JK Brotha..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just an update. Forks bars braces wheels and fenders here soon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 05:15 PM~12336749
> *just an update. Forks bars braces wheels and fenders here soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo loco i cant answer pms at work. The answer is 12 inch


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 05:21 PM~12336833
> *yo loco i cant answer pms at work. The answer is 12 inch
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got word. My wheels are at the house


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 04:23 PM~12337967
> *Just got word. My wheels are at the house
> *


:cheesy: take pics when you get home.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o 4 sho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 04:44 PM~12338138
> *o 4 sho
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 06:33 PM~12338516
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 05:33 PM~12338516
> *:angry:
> *


are they the *wong* ones :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 4 2008, 07:47 PM~12338663
> *are they the wong ones  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 06:49 PM~12338688
> *
> *


January. Let me know.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 05:45 PM~12338634
> *:dunno:
> *


juan called me, their's a possibility they might be fake. he said his rear brake arm says china or taiwan.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2008, 06:50 PM~12338699
> *juan called me, their's a possibility they might be fake. he said his rear brake arm says china or taiwan.
> *


For the record. My wong rims have the made in Tawian stamp and the lowrider 8 ball on them. The difference is the hub and more spokes. I can also tell where they drill the holes for the new spokes on the rim and the hub.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The front wheel is stamped "LOWRIDER" with the eightball and made in taiwan


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 09:01 PM~12338794
> *The front wheel is stamped "LOWRIDER" with the eightball and made in taiwan
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 07:01 PM~12338794
> *The front wheel is stamped "LOWRIDER" with the eightball and made in taiwan
> *


what do the hubs look like?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I WOULD TELL THAT B THAT SHE ADVERTISED AND OVER MARKED THEM HOES....

ANYWAYS NICE SET OF WHEELS though


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 4 2008, 08:02 PM~12338811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just txted you pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Didnt get it yet.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .... nah just playin homie dat shit is fucked up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

AHAHAAH. WONG WONES :biggrin: 



p.s. that sucks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post the fucken pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric's tf's had u.s.a on his brake arm. but he threw it away. :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

juan is out utilizing his ID


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 4 2008, 07:47 PM~12338663
> *are they the wong ones  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 07:01 PM~12338794
> *The front wheel is stamped "LOWRIDER" with the eightball and made in taiwan
> *


DEAMM BRO SO U GOT A PAIR OF RIMS THAT ARE WORTH $80 FOR $300?? DEAMMM I WOULD BE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hope your rims arnt fake


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

raul just say they are real. its his birthday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 4 2008, 10:31 PM~12341263
> *DEAMM BRO SO U GOT A PAIR OF RIMS THAT ARE WORTH $80 FOR $300?? DEAMMM I WOULD BE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 4 2008, 10:37 PM~12341318
> *raul just say they are real. its his birthday
> *


I offered him a really good option but hes going to let me know what he wants to do.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 10:39 PM~12341328
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DEAMM :no:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 4 2008, 11:31 PM~12341263
> *DEAMM BRO SO U GOT A PAIR OF RIMS THAT ARE WORTH $80 FOR $300?? DEAMMM I WOULD BE
> *


SHAME :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I talk to the, lady she is cool . She is giving me my cash back. So all I am out is shipping back to her. cool. Ill just go buy some chinas and have them painted with the cash I get back.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 05:44 PM~12361688
> *I talk to the, lady she is cool . She is giving me my cash back. So all I am out is shipping back to her. cool. Ill just go buy some chinas and have them painted with the cash I get back.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 1 2008, 12:13 PM~12301393
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


pm me if u REALLY interested


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 4 2008, 06:47 PM~12338663
> *are they the wong ones  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fukk off :uh: no need to stick up for your man crush :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OK. I decided I am going to relace the wheels. pics when Im done.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

stacks on deck, patron on ice, we can pop bottles all night, and baby you can have whatever you like..

i mean to the top!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 8 2008, 09:20 PM~12373498
> *stacks on deck, patron on ice, we can pop bottles all night, and baby you can have whatever you like..
> 
> i mean to the top!
> *


I hate that fucken song!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:28 PM~12373595
> *I hate that fucken song!!!
> *


you was singing all night the other day...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM~12373613
> *you was singing all night the other day...
> *



??? Got me fucked up!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:31 PM~12373622
> *??? Got me fucked up!!!!!
> *


we gonna go off on them coronas dis wknd?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:33 PM~12373643
> *we gonna go off on them coronas dis wknd?
> *


Shit if you down! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:34 PM~12373654
> *Shit if you down! :cheesy:
> *


we club members now you dont even gotta ask if im down you tell me whats the plan and im up for action fucker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:35 PM~12373665
> *we club members now you dont even gotta ask if im down you tell me whats the plan and im up for action fucker
> *


  Already


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 01:33 PM~12373643
> *we gonna go off on them coronas dis wknd?
> *


fuck yeah...im hittin me up a couple of cases of coronas for new years weekend...probably get on the vodka this weekend.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12373683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


greygoose !!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 01:43 PM~12373746
> *hit me up
> greygoose !!!
> *


i found a bottle of that around here last week..70 dollars a bottle..i was like woah! :0 then stuck to my smirnoff


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 8 2008, 10:46 PM~12373769
> *i found a bottle of that around here last week..70 dollars a bottle..i was like woah!  :0 then stuck to my smirnoff
> *


quality cost money!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 05:44 PM~12361688
> *I talk to the, lady she is cool . She is giving me my cash back. So all I am out is shipping back to her. cool. Ill just go buy some chinas and have them painted with the cash I get back.
> *


just my .02 cents again but i think you should do some OG Schwinn rims and show plate them. later on when you find what you want you can always sell them and make your money back


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

C H I N A S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL MUFUKIN DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am relacing these. the pattern looks like az's . pics when I am done.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 11:40 PM~12374504
> *I am relacing these. the pattern looks like az's . pics when I am done.
> *


how your snicker bar fingers get all up in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

lol snicker bars


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12374525
> *how your snicker bar fingers get all up in there
> *


fuck you fool. dont need to put my fingers in there.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

juans mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hes pissed!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahaha fuck it. chinaz bitch


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 11:57 PM~12374751
> *ahahaha fuck it. chinaz bitch
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

snicker bar fingers! :roflmao: i realy dont think they can be turned into az's with that fan split inbetween the spokes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 8 2008, 11:05 PM~12374869
> *snicker bar fingers! :roflmao: i realy dont think they can be turned into az's with that fan split inbetween the spokes.
> *


you will see...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:07 PM~12374886
> *you will see...
> *


 hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:07 PM~12374886
> *you will see...
> *


:nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 8 2008, 11:21 PM~12375096
> *:nosad:
> *


busten chops?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:25 PM~12375160
> *busten chops?
> *


i can dig it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 09:42 PM~12374525
> *how your snicker bar fingers get all up in there
> *


 
king size snickers at that!

mother fuckin family pack


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*MAD PROPS TO D-TWIST. PARTS ARE FLAWLESS AND THE PACKING IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAZY MUCH LUV HOMIE!!!!!!!!! ILL BE BACK WITH MORE $$$$MONEY$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!*

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics of anything?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 12:17 AM~12407697
> *pics of anything?
> *


Of me holding the parts or the ones that he posted. same shit but iLL POST PICS IF YOU WANT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:20 PM~12407737
> *Of me holding the parts or the ones that he posted. same shit but iLL POST PICS IF YOU WANT.
> *


Make me proud.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

and some barring cups. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 12:31 AM~12407889
> *:cheesy:
> *


you should come check all my shit out Alex. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:29 AM~12407853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those edges polished down and smoothed too!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:32 AM~12407900
> *you should come check all my shit out Alex. :biggrin:
> *


I Need To... Steal Some Of ur Ideas J/K U Going To Echo Lake On Sat?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 12:34 AM~12407938
> *I Need To... Steal Some Of ur  Ideas  J/K U Going To Echo Lake On Sat?
> *


Nope. Same time as our club meeting.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:37 AM~12407967
> *Nope. Same time as our club meeting.
> *


  IM Trashing Out... Gotta Go To Wurk In Tha Mornin...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 12:38 AM~12407984
> *  IM Trashing Out... Gotta Go To Wurk In Tha Mornin...
> *


Haha me too, but I dont go in till 10


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK THIS PROJECT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 12 2008, 01:05 AM~12408315
> *FUCK THIS PROJECT
> *


ouch


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 12 2008, 02:05 AM~12408315
> *FUCK THIS PROJECT
> *


x2 sell it and lift your ride....take it to maaco


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 01:19 AM~12408435
> *x2 sell it and lift your ride....take it to maaco
> *


 :nono: Should I mock it up?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:39 AM~12408583
> *:nono: Should I mock it up?
> *


 :uh: YES!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 01:40 AM~12408588
> *:uh:  YES!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 02:39 AM~12408583
> *:nono: Should I mock it up?
> *


why then it will never go to where it has to go..


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 01:32 AM~12407909
> *are those edges polished down and smoothed too!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yes they are smoothed out, ready for the plater! thats how I do ALL my parts.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 12 2008, 01:14 AM~12407644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post up a pic of you holding them! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn im up early. mock it up!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

can't read my, can't read my...no he can't read my poker face.

p-p-p-poker face, p-p-poker face.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 12 2008, 07:16 AM~12409827
> *damn im up early. mock it up!!!!
> *


Me too.  Thats why your not motivated to finish it cause you havent seen it come together. Everyone doing a build up puts shit together to see what it looks like except you.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 12 2008, 08:58 AM~12409765
> *yes they are smoothed out, ready for the plater! thats how I do ALL my parts.
> *


thats one step i noticed alot of people dont do...takes just a lil bit more time...when they are plated, looks hella smooth and nice.... guess to me like a pet peeve when i see people spend alot of money on plating and engraving and you can see the rough edges from the cutter...

i have seen just about everyones work in person to be judgemental, just here by the pics, i
compliment on your craftmanship!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i did it early on. Ill do it tonight


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 11:28 AM~12410648
> *i did it early on. Ill do it tonight
> *


bet you stayed home just to do it all excited...put it together, take a pic for the "nut swangers"...how tony would put it.. take it to chad to get engraved, get all that chit to chrome!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i gotta polish the bars first. Them chad then thn chrome shop. No I did not stay home. Gotta pay the chrome bill before the phone bill


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 07:34 AM~12410224
> *Me too.    Thats why your not motivated to finish it cause you havent seen it come together. Everyone doing a build up puts shit together to see what it looks like except you.
> *


word. i mocked all my parts on another frame before i put them on my real frame. it helps alot to mock it. also motivation. it took me 3 hours to put mine together but it was mostly a chain problem and i was hella shaking so i took a break so i wont fuk up.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2008, 11:27 AM~12410645
> *thats one step i noticed alot of people dont do...takes just a lil bit more time...when they are plated, looks hella smooth and nice.... guess to me like a pet peeve when i see people spend alot of money on plating and engraving and you can see the rough edges from the cutter...
> 
> i have seen just about everyones work in person to be judgemental, just here by the pics, i
> ...


thank you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ON THE REAL. FROM FACED TO TWIST. FROM NOW ON I WILL FUCK WITH D-TWIST. IF U GOTTA ASK WHY THEN U HAVE NEVER ORDERED FROM HIM.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 02:39 AM~12408583
> *:nono: Should I mock it up?
> *


If you want to mock it up I got another frame to do it on!! Or else dont do it!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 12 2008, 10:08 AM~12411651
> *If you want to mock it up I got another frame to do it on!! Or else dont do it!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 12 2008, 12:49 PM~12412595
> *MOCK THESE NUTZ!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:32 PM~12412904
> *meh
> *


put a lil ranch on my chicken! :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:02 PM~12411577
> *ON THE REAL. FROM FACED TO TWIST. FROM NOW ON I WILL FUCK WITH D-TWIST. IF U GOTTA ASK WHY THEN U HAVE NEVER ORDERED FROM HIM.
> *


Told ya Juan I don't mess around! The resources I have to pull from up here is excellent. Quality and nothing less.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo lil guy that sounded gay


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 12 2008, 06:33 PM~12411327
> *word. i mocked all my parts on another frame before i put them on my real frame. it helps alot to mock it. also motivation. it took me 3 hours to put mine together but it was mostly a chain problem and i was hella shaking so i took a break so i wont fuk up.
> *


took me weeks to put mine together, gotta take your time to don't fuck it up, plus the time of putting it together is the best of all once its build you can just stare at it lol :biggrin: 

as for mocking it up, do it like they say on here on another frame, did that too  


as for the parts DAAMNNN :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good juan!!! love those smoothed out edges, it looks like shit when its plated without smoothing them first...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:49 PM~12413061
> *yo lil guy that sounded gay
> *


you corny yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 03:50 PM~12414835
> *bahahaha
> *


Mr. Nice Guy?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck the bike!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

looks like RUDOLPH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 12 2008, 08:22 PM~12416123
> *looks like RUDOLPH
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 12 2008, 09:22 PM~12416123
> *looks like RUDOLPH
> *


lol sorta


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what didnt come out as good as you thought . hyped it up to much ?

look good to me wait till you put it all together bro i got faith in ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait to finish chroming my shit


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 09:27 PM~12416175
> *I cant wait to finish chroming my shit
> *


patience my friend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 12 2008, 08:24 PM~12416150
> *what didnt come out as good as you thought . hyped it up to much ?
> 
> look good to me wait till you put it all together bro i got faith in ya
> *


Im just jacking around. I love how it came out. LOL 

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 12 2008, 08:28 PM~12416183
> *patience my friend
> *


I know. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12416077
> *   Fuck the bike!
> *


well then stop being a lil foo about it . :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 12 2008, 08:30 PM~12416202
> *well then stop being a lil foo about it . :biggrin:
> *


Soon enough it will be done.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 06:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. tilt the bars more.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I did. it looks fuckin bad. hell motivated to finish it.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are the handle bars going to be that high when its done?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Dec 12 2008, 09:56 PM~12416350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no there not raul. Ill slam em.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 08:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 12 2008, 09:46 PM~12416686
> *nice
> *


  Thanks dog.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey juan, how come you don't post any build up pics? i still want to see how the wheels look and i want to see the bike in better light


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2008, 10:07 PM~12417486
> *hey juan, how come you don't post any build up pics? i still want to see how the wheels look and i want to see the bike in better light
> *


cause its a secret.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and hey, if i woulda seen the pic of the wheels sooner i could have told you that they aren't wong's wheels. i have the same set.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 12 2008, 08:22 PM~12416123
> *looks like RUDOLPH
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Dec 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12417507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 07:43 PM~12416659
> *Are the handle bars going to be that high when its done?
> *


thats why i wanted mine short, so they wont stick out like that. 

juan you get no woot woot.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 08:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BARS WOULD LOOK GOOD ON A 24 OR 26 BUT 20........BUT FUCK ITS YOURE BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 13 2008, 11:04 AM~12420050
> *BARS WOULD LOOK GOOD ON A  24 OR 26 BUT 20........BUT FUCK ITS YOURE BIKE
> *


The bars are praportion. its just the angle home. Ill take another pic for you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 13 2008, 04:00 AM~12419180
> *thats why i wanted mine short, so they wont stick out like that.
> 
> juan you get no woot woot.
> *


They are 14inches high. Not that tall.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

It'll look good once the whole bike is put together and they are layed out a bit lower!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 11:29 AM~12420186
> *The bars are praportion. its just the angle home. Ill take another pic for you
> *


THNKS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No sissy bars juan?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 11:29 AM~12420186
> *The bars are praportion. its just the angle home. Ill take another pic for you
> *


X2 IT IS THE ANGLE THEY JUST LOOK BIG BECUASE THERE HIGH UP BUT ONCE YOU LOWERED THEM THEY WONT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 13 2008, 10:55 AM~12420312
> *No sissy bars juan?
> *


Hes going to use a spring seat.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2008, 01:20 PM~12420703
> *Hes going to use a spring seat.
> *


...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 13 2008, 12:47 PM~12420877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 13 2008, 05:00 AM~12419180
> *thats why i wanted mine short, so they wont stick out like that.
> 
> juan you get no woot woot.
> *


i concur!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 13 2008, 11:55 AM~12420312
> *No sissy bars juan?
> *


I have a cruiser seat I am going to use. It has Thee Artistics leafed behind the seat post. want people to see it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 03:06 PM~12421621
> *I have a cruiser seat I am going to use. It has Thee Artistics leafed behind the seat post. want people to see it in 2012 when the bike finally comes out.
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 03:06 PM~12421621
> *I have a cruiser seat I am going to use. It has Thee Artistics leafed behind the seat post. want people to see it.
> *


 bikes looking good homie, you got a lot going on in the front and looks kinda bare in the back. Maybe a lazer cut cont. Kit :cheesy: either way bikes going to be bad ass homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 13 2008, 07:25 PM~12422887
> * bikes looking good homie, you got a lot going on in the front and looks kinda bare in the back. Maybe a lazer cut cont. Kit  :cheesy:  either way bikes going to be bad ass homie
> *


I know. thats been pointed out once or twice. I will have something back there. just debating on what.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt. 

on a side note:

Buck Nasty is voted hater of the year, for getting his best friends girl pregnant and then trickin his best friend into raisin the lil muthafucka. man thats hate full!!!! hate, hate, hate, hate.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 07:22 PM~12423289
> *I know. thats been pointed out once or twice. I will have something back there. just debating on what.
> *


your big fat ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

maybe a nice lil air setup in the back, then hardline it too the front.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i am doing something like ripsta has onbk. Also the air kit tank


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For the people who want to order parts. 

Trusted seller of lowrider bicycl parts. 
 
Thee Artistics Approved


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats good juan


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bare with me. Its almost done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12449914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!
 


how much for those knock offs?!  

im serious


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12449914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE HES DOING INSIDE AND OUTSIDE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2008, 10:07 PM~12450762
> *I HOPE HES DOING INSIDE AND OUTSIDE
> *


I cant afford both sides.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 16 2008, 11:03 PM~12450715
> *nice!
> 
> how much for those knock offs?!
> ...


pm funkytownroller


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 09:09 PM~12450797
> *I cant afford both sides.
> *


SHOULD HAVE WAITED AND SAVED UP


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no money owned :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Dec 16 2008, 10:10 PM~12450811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly :yessad:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12449914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 09:13 PM~12450859
> *I know.
> Sadly :yessad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2008, 10:19 PM~12450929
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2008, 11:19 PM~12450929
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 09:13 PM~12450859
> *I know.
> Sadly :yessad:
> *


sell your 16 inch? that way with that money you can finish deep brown right. and then later on you can find you another 16 inch frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the 16inch aint going no where. Db getting built good. No worrings


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:56 AM~12454445
> *the 16inch aint going no where.  Db getting built good. No worrings
> *


well see


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 01:48 PM~12456479
> *yes sir
> *


u got a china girl frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

neta?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whats goin on juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

laxin


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

same ere bruh, got my ticket to new years party sorted..should be good time.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

cen aye gedda spel chek ova hya? :uh:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 08:38 PM~12449914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 07:06 PM~12463598
> *cen aye gedda spel chek ova hya? :uh:
> *


eat a dick, mang!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 18 2008, 02:39 AM~12463706
> *eat a dick, mang!
> *


mi verga es grande y peluda :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 10:44 AM~12464462
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up alex!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 11:17 AM~12464648
> *what up alex!
> *


Sup Juan... U Taking Ur Bikes To THe Show Dis Weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im taking my red bike and my nephews white bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 01:15 PM~12466575
> *im taking my red bike and my nephews white bike
> *


DANGEROUS!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir that red bike i have also known as Dangerous. :biggrin: yo juan i do need some parts for dangerous. I need them bars u got and some fender braces. All square twist.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 01:39 PM~12467278
> *yes sir that red bike i have also known as Dangerous. :biggrin:                                                                                      yo juan i do need some parts for dangerous. I need them bars u got and some fender braces.  All square twist.
> *


money talks lil homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMK haha


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2008, 02:46 PM~12467329
> *socks
> *


and shoes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

is what i need 4 christmas


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 19 2008, 02:56 AM~12473661
> *and shoes
> *


what color?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo raul I sent u a txt msg cus I cant answer pms


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2008, 03:06 PM~12499963
> *yo raul I sent u a txt msg cus I cant answer pms
> *


got it. Thanks.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 20 2008, 03:32 AM~12475176
> *what color?
> *


i just got me some fluro green slip ons! haha.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just got my net back up. I need cash to ship so I can plate my shit. SOON GUYS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 08:18 PM~12555140
> *just got my net back up. I need cash to ship so I can plate my shit. SOON GUYS
> *


banana


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha. plating will begin friday.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fat boy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the dream aint dead


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

$$$$!!!!!$$$$$


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 04:24 PM~12595186
> *$$$$!!!!!$$$$$
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 05:24 PM~12595186
> *$$$$!!!!!$$$$$
> *


  Congrats


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 04:35 PM~12595256
> *  Congrats
> *


i didnt buy that pos half built overhyped bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 06:00 PM~12595466
> *i didnt buy that pos half built overhyped bike.
> *


well then HYPE IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 05:01 PM~12595479
> *well then HYPE IT UP!!!!!!
> *


its already over rated.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 07:00 PM~12595466
> *i didnt buy that pos half built overhyped bike.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:04 PM~12595515
> *
> *


fact.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 07:05 PM~12595525
> *fact.
> *


truffff!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2009, 06:11 PM~12595083
> *fat boy
> *


thats me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:06 PM~12595532
> *truffff!!!!!!
> *


fif.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 07:06 PM~12595530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 3 2009, 07:45 PM~12595882
> *hno:  hno:
> *


old pics. lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 11:00 PM~12597653
> *old pics. lol
> *


yea i know just wanted to make you keep going on :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All I really need is a shit load of plating.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

jump on it then. put in more hours at work


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

X2


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so how things going in here  when is DB showing for its first time :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

feb 7st is the due date


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

in 4 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 12:06 PM~12611250
> *feb 7st is the due date
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 11:06 AM~12611250
> *feb 7st is the due date
> *


yee?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dropped some shit off at the chromer today. 1 more round and Im done. Mar 15 2009


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 07:06 PM~12595530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks man. I got some more where that came from.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This topic still around?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2009, 09:35 PM~12797630
> *This topic still around?
> *


nahh it died a long time ago


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2009, 09:35 PM~12797630
> *This topic still around?
> *


Ill post my chrome when I get it back.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 24 2009, 03:52 PM~12803562
> *Ill post my chrome when I get it back.
> *


stop lying


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

really?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 24 2009, 03:52 PM~12803562
> *Ill post my chrome when I get it back.
> *


heard that shit before.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Real Talk. Mid Feb is when I get my shit back. Found this chomer across town. March 15 is my 1st show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 06:27 AM~12807705
> *Real Talk. Mid Feb is when I get my shit back. Found this chomer across town. March 15 is my 1st show.
> *


ill be there with my new bikes too :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 might have one in the db class :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 08:51 AM~12807840
> *ill be there with my new bikes too  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  might have one in the db class :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats cool Jon. Pm me if u need a pre reg form


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im rollerz i just cut in line. no need to pre reg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

rollerz? This is no rollerz around here. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this thread sux


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

SOLD TO JAPAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 26 2009, 06:03 PM~12820366
> * SOLD TO JAPAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 03:03 PM~12820368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


truth.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 26 2009, 04:03 PM~12820366
> * SOLD TO JAPAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sianara


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2009, 03:08 PM~12820404
> *Sianara
> *


more like, GTFO!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

get my chrome in 2 weeks. Yeah!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard the japs bought it for a 20 pound sack of rice. :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my seat-my bars chromed- and pick up my chrom. Then im done. Untill i get my display


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 04:40 PM~12820716
> *my seat-my bars chromed- and pick up my chrom. Then im done. Untill i get my display
> *


but no ones going to believe you  cause you dont have a camera and its going to be a secret.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will post a pic of my reciept when I get home. Is that cool? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up abe C.? If u still reppin T.A hit up Art


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will let 76 continue to harass you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 03:49 PM~12820809
> *I will post a pic of my reciept when I get home. Is that cool?  :dunno:
> *


you get a reciept for chrome? 

hangin out the sunroof, hangin out the sun roof, hangin out the sunroof, with the liscence plate rattlin.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2009, 03:57 PM~12820867
> *I will let 76 continue to harass you.
> *


ima give lil homie a break. the chromer already harrased him enough.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 26 2009, 05:01 PM~12820910
> *ima give lil homie a break. the chromer already harrased him enough.
> *


word?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2009, 03:57 PM~12820867
> *I will let 76 continue to harass you.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo juan u never got a reciept 4 ur chrome


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 26 2009, 04:05 PM~12820958
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

asnwer me damn it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 04:23 PM~12821140
> *yo juan u never got a reciept 4 ur chrome
> *


no, i would just feel abused with $75O reciept.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that made me chucke


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 06:02 PM~12822117
> *that made me chucke
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 26 2009, 08:21 PM~12822317
> *
> *


I dont think it will be 500 for all my chrome


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 08:26 PM~12822357
> *I dont think it will be 500 for all my chrome
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 06:26 PM~12822357
> *I dont think it will be 500 for all my chrome
> *


i hate you.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:27 PM~12822379
> *:angry: i want you jaun so bad..i can taste it
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:27 PM~12822379
> *:angry:
> *


damn!

For the record I dont have a steering wheel or sissybars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 26 2009, 08:30 PM~12822415
> *spray liquid babies in my face
> *


:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:35 PM~12822469
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 05:49 PM~12820809
> *I will post a pic of my reciept when I get home. Is that cool?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, hot$tuff5964
Didnt send the seat yet. Since you said it would take ya only a couple days. I decided hold off gor a minute


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 08:47 PM~12822616
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, hot$tuff5964
> Didnt send the seat yet. Since you said it would take ya only a couple days. I decided hold off gor a minute
> *


its kool man, im just browsing around while watching wrastling :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 09:56 PM~12823549
> *meh
> *


not gonna be able to scoop for the meeting? will you have a ride?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no me no drive fucker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:03 PM~12823666
> *no me no drive fucker
> *


your bro cant take you?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

lol he dont drive either


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:05 PM~12823687
> *lol he dont drive either
> *


Damn it man. Ill see what I can do cus. I get off at 1:30. meeting is a 2:30pm


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

well see not driving sucks damn fuck lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Have yo daddy drop you off. I can take you home


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

gotta wait and c my dads in mexico bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:11 PM~12823775
> *gotta wait and c my dads in mexico bro
> *


what yall do? Yall stay at yalls house all damn day? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

yep gotta pay my debts to society later ill be able to drive agian


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12823919
> *yep gotta pay my debts to society later ill be able to drive agian
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I can take you home but I cant pick u up!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:42 PM~12824234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I can take you home but I cant pick u up!
> *


meh gotta c might not be able to make it then


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:51 PM~12824387
> *meh gotta c might not be able to make it then
> *


well I might have to postpone the meeting for a few weeks then. So I can pick u and eric up.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:53 PM~12824424
> *well I might have to postpone the meeting for a few weeks then. So I can pick u and eric up.
> *


damn sucks not havin a license


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 


















































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

u suck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait to get my chrome back. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:34 PM~12842903
> *Cant wait to get my chrome back. :biggrin:
> *


gotta c the quality


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

FREEZE!!! you know who it is!!! it's me bitches.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

buahaha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Just heard the chrome shop burnt down!! All was lost!! :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dumb ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT Chromes done. I will have it picked up tomorrow. Pics very soon. hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant see vids at work


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir. Real talk. Just gotta wait 4 a few things and im cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Wats up wit dem Pics!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tomorrow I swear on it. I have not had time to go get my chrome. I still gotta go get my bars from Chad and send my seat off for upholstery. Tomorrow I gaurantee new pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:30 AM~12913279
> *tomorrow I swear on it. I have not had time to go get my chrome. I still gotta go get my bars from Chad and send my seat off for upholstery. Tomorrow I gaurantee new pics!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya ya ya ya!! :uh: 






































j/k Juan :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 5 2009, 09:34 AM~12913296
> *ya ya ya ya!!  :uh:
> j/k Juan  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 4 2009, 11:35 PM~12911833
> *Wats up wit dem Pics!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got my cell phone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tomorrow is the day


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 08:31 PM~12919386
> *tomorrow is the day
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12416077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:12 PM~12924903
> *
> 
> *


 :0 looking good bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

assempling right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just need my bars and a few nits and nannys. Match 15


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

bish I'll be by to take some better pics for u!! :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MATCH 15 HUH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 6 2009, 11:23 AM~12925013
> *MARCH 15 HUH
> *


 Yes sir. It will also be in So. Cal in may? You gonna be there. We giving away cash :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 6 2009, 11:23 AM~12925011
> *bish I'll be by to take some better pics for u!!  :uh:
> *


It will be partially assembled


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 6 2009, 10:23 AM~12925011
> *bish I'll be by to take some better pics for u!!  :uh:
> *


THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 09:41 AM~12925167
> *It will be partially assembled
> *


let your bro take mock up pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo D. my chromer asked "Where you get that crazy twisted metal?"

my response? "Canada."

He was like  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 10:18 AM~12924977
> *Just need my bars and a few nits and nannys. Match 15
> *



Looking good homie  just needs some wongs now :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 01:04 PM~12925427
> *yo D. my chromer asked "Where you get that crazy twisted metal?"
> 
> my response? "Canada."
> ...


THE ONLY PLACE!!!!!  that's how it supposed to be done! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 6 2009, 12:25 PM~12925652
> *Looking good homie  just needs some wongs now  :0
> *


thanks man. soon wongs on the way soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you already plate your seat?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I sold that seat. I got something else in mind.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 11:40 AM~12925826
> *I sold that seat. I got something else in mind.
> *


banana seat or are you going with the no seat option? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2009, 12:43 PM~12925864
> *banana seat or are you going with the no seat option?  :dunno:
> *


cruiser seat. non spring


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 6 2009, 12:59 PM~12926060
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2009, 01:43 PM~12925864
> *banana seat or are you going with the no seat option?  :dunno:
> *


Juan likes the pole option! :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 11:41 AM~12925158
> *Yes sir. It will also be in So. Cal in may? You gonna be there. We giving away cash :biggrin:
> *


IF YOURE GOING TO BE THERE ILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!! :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12928003
> *IF YOURE GOING TO BE THERE ILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


Yes sir I will be there. It will be fun




:guns: :buttkick:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh shit every better wear your vest lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2009, 06:33 PM~12929532
> *oh shit  better wear your vest lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: No I am not ganster. I dont know nothing about the hood. Im afraid of these cali thugs. Lil Spanks is gonna kick my ass. him in Basher. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 07:40 PM~12929595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  No I am not ganster. I dont know nothing about the hood. Im afraid of these cali thugs. Lil Spanks is gonna kick my ass. him in Basher. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:12 PM~12924903
> *
> 
> *


coming along...now gold plate all of it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 6 2009, 06:50 PM~12929670
> *coming along...now gold plate all of it!
> *


2 tone


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 05:40 PM~12929595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  No I am not ganster. I dont know nothing about the hood. Im afraid of these cali thugs. Lil Spanks is gonna kick my ass. him in Basher. :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 11:12 AM~12924903
> *
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 6 2009, 07:01 PM~12929755
> *U SHOULD
> *


 hno: hno: :biggrin: 



Dre we scarred of Cali? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 6 2009, 07:08 PM~12929789
> *nice
> *


thanks homie. I like the color on your bike.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 07:18 PM~12929868
> *thanks homie. I like the color on your bike.
> *


    gracias homie


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 04:40 PM~12929595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  No I am not ganster. I dont know nothing about the hood. Im afraid of these cali thugs. Lil Spanks is gonna kick my ass. him in Basher. :biggrin:
> *


me 2 :guns: :guns: :guns: haha just playin juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 6 2009, 07:22 PM~12929909
> *me 2  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: haha just playin juan
> *


 :biggrin: I got nothing but love for cali.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 05:25 PM~12929931
> *:biggrin:  I got nothing but love for cali.
> *


n dem cali bitches :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 6 2009, 07:26 PM~12929949
> *n dem cali bitches  :biggrin:
> *


lead the way dog? U 21 cus Im tryin hit a few clubs while Im there. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 05:29 PM~12929977
> *lead the way dog? U 21 cus Im tryin hit a few clubs while Im there. :biggrin:
> *


ha nah only 18 but i know sum spots in my area


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 6 2009, 07:37 PM~12930033
> *ha nah only 18 but i know sum spots in my area
> *


  LMK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 07:29 PM~12929977
> *lead the way dog? U 21 cus Im tryin hit a few clubs while Im there. :biggrin:
> *


I DOUBT YOULL FIND SOMEONE :0 LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

we got jokes, and jokes, and jokes, ha ha ha ha ha.


mock up pics juan! :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 6 2009, 09:39 PM~12931305
> *we got jokes, and jokes, and jokes, ha ha ha ha ha.
> mock up pics juan! :yes:
> *


X2 and then you can mock these nuts. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

in the morning im on my way out the door.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2009, 08:42 PM~12931329
> *X2 and then you can mock these nuts.  :|
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 05:40 PM~12930059
> *  LMK
> *


for sure homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 6 2009, 10:37 PM~12931279
> *I DOUBT YOULL FIND SOMEONE  :0  LOL
> *


Just you mija :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DB set high so I put the spring in the front











the result


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice..wheres the custom fenders?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All I am waiting on is my fenders
getting my bars chromed and my seat upholstered


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 7 2009, 02:34 AM~12932950
> *nice..wheres the custom fenders?
> *


On there way. sams got them...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Better pics tomorrow in the sun.

I want apologize for overhyping the bike. Its not what it should be.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 7 2009, 02:48 AM~12932999
> *LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE
> *


thanks man. Its 90%


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 12:32 AM~12932947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 01:41 AM~12932974
> *Better pics tomorrow in the sun.
> 
> I want apologize for overhyping the bike. Its not what it should be.
> *


  but wheres the chainguard?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

at the engaver


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 03:12 AM~12933041
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks corey


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bike commin along nicely homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU TAKE SHITTY PICS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2009, 10:25 AM~12933793
> *YOU TAKE SHITTY PICS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2009, 11:25 AM~12933793
> *YOU TAKE SHITTY PICS
> *


hater :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 01:32 AM~12932947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks tight juan. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 7 2009, 03:16 PM~12935494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It looks better sitting low.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

We need pics in da sun


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 7 2009, 02:55 PM~12935739
> *We need pics in da sun bitch
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we will later


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 01:22 AM~12933057
> *thanks corey
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 01:46 PM~12935676
> *It looks better sitting low.
> *


i know. maybe get a custom extended crown and still keep the spring.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah ima get a dtwist one


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD JUAN ABOUT TIME!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 09:35 PM~12937803
> *LOOKS GOOD JUAN ABOUT TIME!
> *


hahah the new guy raggin on me. LOL I got some new pics tonight. compliments of chad at funky stylez engraving.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*These 2 seats will be sent off to hotstuff for a new look Yo Margerito Ill send them off next week*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The chainguard
Designed by Show-Bound IC aka Samuel
Engraved by Funky Stylez aka chad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My bars going to the chromer with the chaind gurad and the final amount of hardware to finish DB


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 08:09 PM~12938008
> *hahah the new guy raggin on me. LOL I got some new pics tonight. compliments of chad at funky stylez engraving.
> *


haha dats wat i tought wen i read it


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

good shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 8 2009, 05:02 PM~12942987
> *good shit
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 04:37 PM~12943216
> *
> *


well wheres the chrome?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2009, 05:38 PM~12943229
> *well wheres the chrome?
> *


Which chrome? the chrome I posted up Friday or the chrome I have not dropped yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just did a mock up of DB. It looks cool. I through everthing I have for it on there. Should I post a camera phone pic?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:42 PM~12945915
> *Just did a mock up of DB. It looks cool. I through everthing I have for it on there. Should I post a camera phone pic?
> *


might as well. pic is gonna suck anyway


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ok one sec. Im try and get the best ligt I can.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 08:43 PM~12945938
> *ok one sec. Im try and get the best ligt I can.
> *


take it next door ,i know you didnt pay the light bill at your house :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2009, 08:43 PM~12945925
> *might as well.  pic is gonna suck anyway
> *


you called it homie :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 10:54 PM~12946091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP................SHITTY PIC!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I threw the seat on there with the post. thats the post I am gonna use just not so high. LOL I am going to the chrome shop in the morning. drop off what I have left here. mostly hardware. Still missing my fenders. they on the way. no worries


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 08:54 PM~12946091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad to finally see it coming together.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 07:54 PM~12946091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take out the spring and slam that neck and it will look


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 8 2009, 10:04 PM~12946272
> *take out the spring and slam that neck and it will look
> *


Spring stays :angry: Untill I get my air kit. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 08:06 PM~12946295
> *Spring stays :angry: Untill I get my air kit. :biggrin:
> *


reindeer bike yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha assholio


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the hight is fine. I just want to see it with the fenders on.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*Quit taking & posting shitty pics!! :angry: :angry: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2009, 10:10 PM~12946362
> *I think the hight is fine. I just want to see it with the fenders on.
> *


On there way.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

better shitty pics then no pics


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 11:12 PM~12946393
> *better shitty pics then no pics
> *


shoulda took pics with my camera yesterday when you were at the house :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:12 PM~12946385
> *On there way.
> *


6 - 8 weeks? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 8 2009, 10:14 PM~12946421
> *shoulda took pics with my camera yesterday when you were at the house  :0
> *


Forgot about that. Should have. that chrome shine like a bish right. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2009, 10:14 PM~12946426
> *6 - 8 weeks?  :dunno:
> *


March 15th 2009 at the latest.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 11:15 PM~12946434
> *Forgot about that. Should have. that chrome shine like a bish right. :biggrin:
> *


yep............chrome looks real good mna, gotta give it to ya...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12946449
> *March 15th 2009 at the latest.
> *


you gonna show at wego april 5th?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2009, 10:20 PM~12946492
> *you gonna show at wego april 5th?
> *


yes. I am going to do the best I can to follow wego.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DOES THE SUN EVER COME OUT WHERE YOU LIVE????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you got an idea of how much you spent so far?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2009, 11:51 PM~12946841
> *you got an idea of how much you spent so far?
> *


he does not want to think about it lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha. Maybe ballpark 1500-2000?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 AM~12947310
> *haha. Maybe ballpark 1500-2000?
> *


i think i hit 500 bucks out of pocket expense with skys bike.. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 08:54 PM~12946091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was well worth the wait homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks gil


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Cant wait to see this finaly put together


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2009, 09:50 PM~12946831
> *DOES THE SUN EVER COME OUT WHERE YOU LIVE????
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

it looks good. Later on i want to get a plaque holder and custom mirrors lights ect


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good juan, i love the look of it, it matches up pretty good :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 9 2009, 02:18 PM~12951927
> *looks good juan, i love the look of it, it matches up pretty good  :0
> *


thanks AMB




I just dropped off the last of my chrome. This is the final amount of my chrome left. (for now) :biggrin: LOL My chrome told me no later then a week and a half. :0 More pics soon


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 11:36 PM~12947310
> *haha. Maybe ballpark 1500-2000?
> *


REALLY? thats it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 02:29 PM~12952017
> *REALLY?  thats it?
> *


I think so.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 02:34 PM~12952049
> *I think so.
> *


alonso was telling me about it, and yall are gettin out for cheap. i got almost double that in my 12"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 03:38 PM~12952540
> *alonso was telling me about it, and yall are gettin out for cheap.  i got almost double that in my 12"
> *


yeah. Well I bought my forks from way for like 85 bucks and my chromer is dirty cheap and does bad ass work em. My painter is my homie. So I think I am making out good.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:36 PM~12947310
> *haha. Maybe ballpark 1500-2000?
> *


word? thats not bad.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 08:54 PM~12946091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 04:43 PM~12952571
> *yeah. Well I bought my forks from way for like 85 bucks  and my chromer is dirty cheap and does bad ass work em. My painter is my homie. So I think I am making out good.
> *


FTP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 9 2009, 04:59 PM~12953268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2009, 10:50 PM~12946831
> *DOES THE SUN EVER COME OUT WHERE YOU LIVE????
> *


March 15 the sun will be shinning. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 03:43 PM~12952571
> *yeah. Well I bought my forks from way for like 85 bucks  and my chromer is dirty cheap and does bad ass work em. My painter is my homie. So I think I am making out good.
> *


i'll have to make a point to check out your chrome. cus it sounds waaay too cheap.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 11:34 PM~12956800
> *i'll have to make a point to check out your chrome.  cus it sounds waaay too cheap.
> *


 :0 looks like deep brown crap :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12956821
> *:0  looks like deep brown crap :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 11:35 PM~12956821
> *:0  crap :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12956821
> *:0  looks like deep brown crap :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the chrome is realy good danny. Ask chad it came out realy nice. Just my pedals are not top notch. If i make it to houston u can check it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 01:23 PM~12962184
> *the chrome is realy good danny. Ask chad it came out realy nice. Just my pedals are not top notch. If i make it to houston u can check it out.
> *


doubt it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 07:04 PM~12965830
> *doubt it :biggrin:
> *


hater


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 05:04 PM~12965830
> *doubt it :biggrin:
> *


what he said.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2009, 07:52 PM~12966257
> *what he said.
> *


My bro came and took a few pics. I think he will post them up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12967334
> *My bro came and took a few pics. I think he will post them up
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:36 PM~12967334
> *My bro came and took a few pics. I think he will post them up
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 10 2009, 08:05 PM~12967708
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


pics?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

downloading now!! We'll see!!! :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they come out crappy?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12956821
> *:0  looks like deep brown crap :biggrin:
> *


x817


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:08 PM~12967766
> *they come out crappy?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pics now!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 11:23 PM~12968045
> *pics now!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 08:11 PM~12967820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chain?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*Here Ya Go Juan!! :| *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man. its dirty.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks way better in person


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:40 PM~12968355
> *man. its dirty.
> *


from them snicker fingers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 10:45 PM~12968419
> *from them snicker fingers
> *


putaso


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:47 PM~12968435
> *putaso
> *


take pictures outside with no flash


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn man looking sweet as hell


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24+Feb 10 2009, 10:47 PM~12968446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I am trying


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:51 PM~12968499
> *Thanks. I want a feature. :biggrin:
> yeah I will March 15th :biggrin:
> Thanks man. I am trying
> *


forgot i did all that chit under there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Here you can see all the pinstriping done by Show-Bound. It came out really good. I was a little sceptical about the orange, however it came out really well.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, *JUSTDEEZ*, mitchell26

Well?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12968661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice repost


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:56 PM~12968582
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, JUSTDEEZ, mitchell26
> 
> ...


it looks good. but you can never tell chrome's quality from a pic. especially from your crappy pics :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i will try to be in houston wego


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 09:22 AM~12971553
> *i will try to be in houston wego
> *


and i'll have 2 new full's for you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12968661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That wasnt so hard now was it? Who did your forks? I forgot, was it rrwayne?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha yeah it was wayne


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well when i get to houston danny ill have a few more extras 4 u haha


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2009, 03:07 AM~12972502
> *and i'll have 2 new full's for you
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 11 2009, 09:56 PM~12978337
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Feb 11 2009, 09:56 PM~12978337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

boo


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i heard this bike got sold to t.j :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 11:01 PM~12979155
> *i heard this bike got sold to t.j :dunno:
> *


U heard wrong


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 10:14 AM~12972589
> *haha yeah it was wayne
> *


HE RAN OFF WITH MY MONEY :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn that sux


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pic raul. Would have looked .good with the fender


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:14 AM~12980062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the beginning.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *81.7.TX*.

Mas puto



We might have some one else come to the meeting saturday.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2009, 10:14 PM~12980062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i member that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see u chad


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

comming together nice juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 13 2009, 02:23 AM~12990910
> *comming together nice juan
> *


Thanks Str8. Been a long time in the making.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

get a flik of it whoreeeeeeee


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Waiting on my fenders from Sam Tick Tock *****!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i love new chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2009, 07:03 PM~12996915
> *i love new chrome
> *


Odessa Bitch. the entire TX chap. Meet us there. reppin hard Looks for the best in show there. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd?????????????y odessa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats our show fool. the one where all our members in tx go too


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 06:51 PM~12996830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PARTS HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks man.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 10:55 PM~12998781
> *thanks man.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 14 2009, 01:19 AM~13000122
> *
> *


I like the new color on your bike homie. looks really good


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 02:15 AM~13000450
> *I like the new color on your bike homie. looks really good
> *


gracias homie  but my paint job need some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 14 2009, 02:35 AM~13000516
> *gracias homie   but my paint job need some patterns  :biggrin:
> *


that what you want to do? Would look good. homie go for it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

looks firme


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 06:04 PM~12996929
> *Odessa Bitch. the entire TX chap. Meet us there. reppin hard Looks for the best in show there. :biggrin:
> *


ill look for the best in show . might see chad :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 13 2009, 08:04 PM~12996929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lookin good mayne :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

john yall going to odessa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I should be getting my chrome either friday or next week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13035672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this guy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 01:08 AM~13035598
> *I should be getting my chrome either friday or next week.
> *


thought that chit was already done!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

why you no call me long time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13045533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this fool. Dont gots your number


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 11:58 PM~13045639
> *Nope. I droped the last of it off. Im waiting. they say this friday.
> this fool. Dont gots your number
> *


ima leave some items when i go...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13045684
> *ima leave some items when i go...
> *


ok. YOu behind on dues VP. :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:02 AM~13045701
> *ok. YOu behind on dues VP. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:02 AM~13045701
> *ok. YOu behind on dues VP. :angry:
> *


whats new... :biggrin: 

its not payday yet
:nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13045781
> *whats new...  :biggrin:
> 
> its not payday yet
> ...


8 days late. better get on the ball VP. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 12:07 AM~13045781
> *whats new...  :biggrin:
> 
> its not payday yet
> ...


x2 for us broke messicans


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Artistics.TX, MR.559,* 81.7.TX*., JUSTDEEZ
Collections has entered. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13045865
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Artistics.TX, MR.559, 81.7.TX., JUSTDEEZ
> Collections has entered. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

juan is pocketing them dues to put into db. :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 19 2009, 10:45 AM~13048949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 06:09 PM~13053721
> *Never
> ?
> *


fawk though it w dis one :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 19 2009, 11:40 AM~13049907
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2009, 08:17 PM~13055107
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: it was breast feeding time :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o bitch ass eric. I see u


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 09:24 PM~13055191
> *o bitch ass eric. I see u
> *


sup bro i didnt know deep brown was that close to almost being done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 19 2009, 10:28 PM~13055236
> *sup bro i didnt know deep brown was that close to almost being done
> *


yes it is


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 09:41 AM~13075223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

update: I get the rest of my chrome Friday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 01:58 PM~13109598
> *update: I get the rest of my chrome Friday.
> *


What parts are you getting back?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

handle bars. Chain guard shwinn neck. Bolts rims ane other crap i cant think of.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 02:06 PM~13109656
> *handle bars. Chain guard shwinn neck. Bolts rims ane other crap i cant think of.
> *


gas pedal? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 03:20 PM~13109772
> *gas pedal?  :dunno:
> *


fender bearings :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 01:06 PM~13109656
> *handle bars. Chain guard shwinn neck. Bolts rims ane other crap i cant think of.
> *


 :uh: thats wat u said last week


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this chrome will almost finish the bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i got the call that it was all done like an hour ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 03:28 PM~13110334
> *i got the call that it was all done like an hour ago.
> *


Pics in two weeks? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics friday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 04:36 PM~13110888
> *pics friday
> *


promise?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 03:36 PM~13110898
> *promise?
> *


B.S!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am dead serious. but with a camera phone


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fine no pics for u guys then


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 05:21 PM~13111898
> *fine no pics for u guys then
> *


screw you! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2009, 09:28 PM~13112617
> *screw you! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

"jerry garcia man we need your help!"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

friday morning.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

after this what else do you need to get plated? This is motivating me to get some stuff plated.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2009, 01:30 AM~13115804
> *after this what else do you need to get plated? This is motivating me to get some stuff plated.
> *


A chain. a bolt for my seat post clamp. and I want to replate my pedals.I also have a few more pieces of hardware. Thats it for now. but you knowas well as I do. your never done. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 07:25 AM~13117097
> *A chain. a bolt for my seat post clamp. and I want to replate my pedals.I also have a few more pieces of hardware. Thats it for now. but you knowas well as I do. your never done. :biggrin:
> *


word.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir but as far as the big stuff im done. I still gotta plat my fans and paint my spokes. But those are updates for a later time.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 26 2009, 09:29 AM~13117966
> *word.
> *



X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Well she show has been postponed, But Dont worry. I still got somethin coming.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

its friday here...wheres my pics? lol.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHAH NOON AT THE LATEST. My time


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:10 AM~13124382
> *HAHAH NOON AT THE LATEST. My time
> *


lies :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 09:10 PM~13124382
> *HAHAH NOON AT THE LATEST. My time
> *


B.S!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

call it what you will


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:10 PM~13124382
> *HAHAH NOON AT THE LATEST. My time
> *


2 hours and 43 minutes left :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2009, 09:12 AM~13127265
> *2 hours and 43 minutes left :angry:
> *


Im on my way.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohno Im running late. Just got done putting it together. Made a chip :angry:
Pics in a few. I am still missing for now

Seat- Upholstered
Fenders- Shipped
Chain- Buy one. 


thats it. that all I need.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:01 PM~13129210
> *ohno Im running late. Just got done putting it together. Made a chip :angry:
> Pics in a few. I am still missing for now
> 
> ...


That shit happens all the time.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:27 PM~13129425
> *That shit happens all the time.
> *


I am pissed at my self.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 06:36 PM~13110888
> *pics friday
> *


 :angry: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:28 PM~13129433
> *I am pissed at my self.
> *


how bad is it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13129433
> *I am pissed at my self.
> *


were was it? rear wheel mount?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 27 2009, 12:36 PM~13129487
> *were was it? rear wheel mount?
> *


probably the cups.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:36 PM~13129487
> *were was it? rear wheel mount?
> *


the handle bars. chrome  a lil around the back wheel mount.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:48 PM~13129570
> *the handle bars. chrome  a lil around the back wheel mount.
> *


leave now and go buy a bunch of rubber washers.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2009, 12:48 PM~13129578
> *leave now and go buy a bunch of rubber washers and some whataburger.
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 02:50 PM~13129593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:52 PM~13129611
> *
> *


chainguard looks awesome


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13129570
> *the handle bars. chrome  a lil around the back wheel mount.
> *


heres a lil usefull tip juan. cut in half a rubber crown bolt bumber and is that as a washer. thats what i did.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 27 2009, 01:53 PM~13129619
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!
> *


thanks Oso. How all yalls projects coming?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:53 PM~13129622
> *chainguard looks awesome
> *


I was worried that the plater wasnt going to plate the part that bolts on to the frame but it turned out good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:53 PM~13129625
> *heres a lil usefull tip juan. cut in half a rubber crown bolt bumber and is that as a washer. thats what i did.
> *


good Idea. I have a shit load of those


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 02:53 PM~13129629
> *thanks Oso. How all yalls projects coming?
> *


SLOOOOOOWLY!! GETTING MY MONTE READY  GOT ANOTHER PEDAL CAR TOO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:54 PM~13129632
> *I was worried that the plater wasnt going to plate the part that bolts on to the frame but it turned out good.
> *


underneath is not so great but it still looks good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 27 2009, 01:55 PM~13129637
> *SLOOOOOOWLY!! GETTING MY MONTE READY   GOT ANOTHER PEDAL CAR TOO.
> *


Ofcoarse. Now that I got this out the way mostly. I am gonna get down on the cutty.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:55 PM~13129639
> *underneath is not so great but it still looks good
> *


I think thats how they all turn out. Thats a hard spot for palters to reach but it doesnt matter. No one really pays any attention to that area anyway.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 11:54 AM~13129635
> *good Idea. I have a shit load of those
> *


save me a few if you have extra, ill get em off you.

good plating on the chainguard mount, thats good quality.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 27 2009, 01:58 PM~13129664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hook ya up.
what you talmbout gold plaqting?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need some accessories majorly.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

DUMBASS!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 27 2009, 03:02 PM~13129700
> *DUMBASS!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:01 PM~13129696
> *I need some accessories majorly.
> *


What do you need? You know you cant put a speedo on the handle bars right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 27 2009, 02:02 PM~13129700
> *DUMBASS!!
> *


*NOT EVERYTHING IS A FUCKING SECRET!*


:uh: 














:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 02:04 PM~13129714
> *What do you need? You know you cant put a speedo on the handle bars right?
> *


Why Not? I need light mirrors everthing


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 27 2009, 03:04 PM~13129714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 27 2009, 02:06 PM~13129740
> *Juan in a Speedo on the Handle Bars  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:06 PM~13129736
> *Why Not?  I need light mirrors everthing
> *


Its a small detail that all the people making handlebars over look. The speedo clamp is a smaller diameter then the diameter of the goose neck. If you look at a set of Schwinn handlebars they taper down a bit from where you bolt on the gooseneck to the rest of the handlebars. You can probably still put it on but I dont think its going to sit right.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ooooooooooo
shucks


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

juan, this build took for ever but i got to tell you


YOUR BIKE KICKS ASS :0 :0 :0 :0      

big props to you and the ones who helped you out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 27 2009, 02:31 PM~13129909
> *juan, this build took for ever but i got to tell you
> the ones who helped you out
> *



In order of assistance
RRWayne
Raul Alfaro
TNT(Sprocket)
Sam Salazar
Darren aka D-Twist 
Bonecollectors
Just Deez
Chad Berlan

Y mas

But thanks guys. when you want the best you go to the best.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 02:38 PM~13129963
> *In order of assistance
> RRWayne
> Raul Alfaro
> ...


fixt :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 01:38 PM~13129963
> *In order of assistance
> RRWayne
> Raul Alfaro
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2009, 02:39 PM~13129976
> *fixt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2009, 02:39 PM~13129976
> *fuck you :angry:
> *


A major contribution to team Deep Brown. Danny aka JUSTDEEZ

Designed my sprocket
and cadded my bars up.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 12:50 PM~13129589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bitch ass emilio. Post your bike. quit being a bitch.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POISON 831, Artistics.TX

What you think bro?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Feb 27 2009, 10:42 PM~13130461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

soon he will post it up :biggrin: i'm sure he is tempted to post it up though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

his thread is titled fuck the secrets.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

true true


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 27 2009, 04:54 PM~13131060
> *true true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 02:04 PM~13130642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good juan :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice show stump :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


goes with the paint :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 03:53 PM~13131043
> *his thread is titled fuck the secrets.
> *


 :cheesy: :0  :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 02:58 PM~13130595
> *bitch ass emilio. Post your bike. quit being a bitch.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 27 2009, 04:55 PM~13131074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahah Had to stnad it up some how. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 04:20 PM~13131305
> *thanks Corey
> ahahah Had to stnad it up some how. :biggrin:
> *


your goin with a spring seat right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 27 2009, 05:30 PM~13131394
> *your goin with a spring seat right?
> *


no. was but no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You going with a banana seat now?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 06:17 PM~13131789
> *You going with a banana seat now?
> *


NO CRUISER SEAT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 05:37 PM~13131958
> *NO CRUISER SEAT.
> *


any pics of that?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 06:42 PM~13132009
> *any pics of that?
> *


READ BACK. i POSTED THEM MORE THEN ONCE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 05:43 PM~13132014
> *READ BACK. i POSTED THEM MORE THEN ONCE
> *


page?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 06:43 PM~13132019
> *page?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 28 2009, 08:04 AM~13130642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 27 2009, 08:07 PM~13132699
> *hell yeah  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice wood stump.  (no ****)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 27 2009, 11:58 PM~13135076
> *nice wood stump.  (no ****)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

LOOKIN BAD ASS!!! damn, i gotta get shit done on my bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 28 2009, 12:04 AM~13135143
> *LOOKIN BAD ASS!!!  damn, i gotta get shit done on my bike.
> *


Thanks Mike. That is a major compliment bro. I appreciate it man. This is my first full show bike and I tried to go top shelf.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 10:00 PM~13135097
> *:biggrin:
> *


now gtfo my topic yo..... under new management! :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 28 2009, 12:09 AM~13135187
> *now gtfo my topic yo..... under new management! :yes:
> *


haha Im bout to TTT your thread.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 27 2009, 11:58 PM~13135076
> *nice wood stump.  (no ****)
> *


repost


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13135204
> *haha  Im bout to TTT your thread.
> *


git off my lawn noob!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I forgot to say. they even chromed the wedge that goes inside the t bar


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Lookn good juan.....glad its gna be on d tour dis year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Feb 28 2009, 12:37 AM~13135472
> *Lookn good juan.....glad its gna be on d tour dis year
> *


thanks Isaac. Im hoping to make a name for my self. LOL


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

On d rite track wit d bike...should make it intresting.....bike comp gna be crazy.....hope to see thee artistics reppin hard dis year on wego.....need more club supprt so I can talk dem into addin a bike club of d year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Feb 28 2009, 12:46 AM~13135555
> *On d rite track wit d bike...should make it intresting.....bike comp gna be crazy.....hope to see thee artistics reppin hard dis year on wego.....need more club supprt so I can talk dem into addin a bike club of d year
> *


we gonna try :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 04:04 PM~13130642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 11:26 PM~13135355
> *I forgot to say. they even chromed the wedge that goes inside the t bar
> *


great, btw your chrome looks real good it looks like its wet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

like ur drawz haha j/p thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 07:17 PM~13131789
> *You going with a banana seat now?
> *


nah he gonna sit right on the seat post :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orly?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

just had the best breakfast lol..430 am...burger with meat pattie, bacon, cheese and spicey tomato sauce(or ketchup as yous say)..now im ready for bed lol.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn juan, bike looks good, chrome came out nice, i cant wait to see it in person....good job homie glad i was able to have some sorta hand in this one...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 28 2009, 12:21 PM~13137380
> *orly?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 28 2009, 11:54 AM~13137662
> *damn juan, bike looks good, chrome came out nice, i cant wait to see it in person....good job homie glad i was able to have some sorta hand in this one...
> *


  apreciate it chad.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 28 2009, 03:46 PM~13138706
> *  apreciate it chad.
> *


you know i got you, even you be talking shit all the time, you still my lil homie....thanks for spreading the word for me too...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 28 2009, 05:31 PM~13139561
> *you know i got you, even you be talking shit all the time, you still my lil homie....thanks for spreading the word for me too...
> *


Ole bitch ass. I brought up your name at the ULC meeting last night. they were talking about engravers. had to mention the best in fort worth.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2009, 05:43 PM~13139636
> *looking good bro
> *


liar. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 28 2009, 06:45 PM~13139656
> *liar.  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats the next step? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2009, 01:43 PM~13145044
> *Whats the next step?  :dunno:
> *


Im not gonna repeat myself. :|


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2009, 02:43 PM~13145044
> *Whats the next step?  :dunno:
> *


sit on da seat post


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2009, 11:43 AM~13145044
> *Whats the next step?  :dunno:
> *


sell it to japan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 1 2009, 03:20 PM~13145615
> *sit on da seat post
> *


***!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 1 2009, 05:16 PM~13145931
> ****!
> *


no quit tryin to seduce me :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo raul can you post some pics of the beginning. they all disappeared. I wanna save em to my new comp.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:01 PM~13255475
> *yo raul can you post some pics of the beginning. they all disappeared. I wanna save em to my new comp.
> *


Give me a few so I can upload them and post them all. It might take a while but I will get it done tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, This is all the pics for this build up one more time.  This is the frame when got it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

rusty ass bitch.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What we were going to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thats sick! i want some rims like those!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have this part and it is for sale. :|


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:18 PM~13256365
> *What we were going to do.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This had to go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tools to take off a Schwinn kickstand.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Take your channel locks (blue pliers) and compress the outer ring. The one thats not painted. Like the pic below.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pull on the little pin and it will come out. It might be hard to pull out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pull the rest out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Time to fuck this up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone before me had fucked this up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

garbage


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

DAmn goin to town on that frame!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 03:04 PM~13130642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, headed in the right direction  is that gonna be your crown? if it is id git a schwinn one instead


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont remember why I took this pic but I guess its some how related.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think thats all I have. I will have to check and get back to this tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool. just missing the finishing pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty cool frame yo!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 05:31 PM~13263166
> *cool. just missing the finishing pics.
> *


douche


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fugly.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 12:46 PM~13280185
> *HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


quoted for truff :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn skippy. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 14 2009, 03:30 PM~13280437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boo


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 03:41 PM~13280505
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> boo
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 10:19 PM~13283017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deep butthole


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 15 2009, 09:26 AM~13285390
> *deep butthole
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 01:41 PM~13280505
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


a seatpan would look great on your bike, I wouldn't go with that cruiser seat...

a seatpan with a brown singlecolor mural of some ho


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 11:49 AM~13285589
> *a seatpan would look great on your bike, I wouldn't go with that cruiser seat...
> 
> a seatpan with a brown singlecolor mural of some ho
> *


he aint gonna get a seat he gonna go striaght on the seat post :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 15 2009, 09:51 AM~13285602
> *he aint gonna get a seat he gonna go striaght on the seat post :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

juan your missing all the little details. they gonna kill you point total homie


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2009, 10:00 AM~13285671
> *juan your missing all the little details. they gonna kill you point total homie
> *


such as?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2009, 12:00 PM~13285671
> *juan your missing all the little details. they gonna kill you point total homie
> *


whats he missing so i can learn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i know. Ill have to upgrade as i go. Shit i wont even haue a big display 4 this


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 10:11 AM~13285734
> *i know. Ill have to upgrade as i go. Shit i wont even haue a big display 4 this
> *


are you gonna make one later on?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 12:23 PM~13285808
> *are you gonna make one later on?
> *


yes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

shart stain.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah i will have one later on


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 11:34 AM~13286274
> *yeah i will have one later on
> *


cool, turntable?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

this bike needs to be on a turntable :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 03:31 PM~13286907
> *cool, turntable?
> *


4 sho.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 04:07 PM~13287816
> *4 sho.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT FOR UPDATES THIS WEEK.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13380692
> *:|
> *


X 259877456695269


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for real.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13380748
> *for real.
> *


so no sissybar?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2009, 11:31 PM~13380829
> *so no sissybar?
> *


nope. plaque holdes. and not anytime soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 09:10 PM~13402430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its not done yet?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

there done pics in the ic thread


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:17 AM~13406651
> *there done pics in the ic thread
> *


i really wish you did not post stage pics...please remove!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 10:10 PM~13402430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 27 2009, 02:37 PM~13408368
> *
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 06:38 PM~13410162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 05:38 PM~13410162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE CARNAL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IC got down.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice skills homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 28 2009, 04:26 AM~13414278
> *nice skills homie
> *


he got down once again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am gonna go ahead and design some ss bars.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 10:37 AM~13415925
> *I am gonna go ahead and design some ss bars.
> *


cool it would look better with a seatpan than a cruiser seat I think


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 28 2009, 01:24 PM~13416173
> *cool it would look better with a seatpan than a cruiser seat I think
> *


we shall see.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 28 2009, 03:26 AM~13414278
> *nice skills homie
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 10:37 AM~13415925
> *I am gonna go ahead and design some ss bars.
> *


Make one like some of the motorcylces have where they meet in the middle.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 09:37 AM~13415925
> *I am gonna go ahead and design some ss bars.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

if your going to design sissybars, will DB be debuting at wego like you said?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 11:46 AM~13431368
> *if your going to design sissybars, will DB be debuting at wego like you said?
> *


yes with a cruiser seat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: Artistics.TX, *texastrike*
I see you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 06:01 PM~13435953
> *yes with a cruiser seat
> *


your going with natural born killa kinda style seat? (sissybar/plaqueholder)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 31 2009, 10:48 AM~13442671
> *your going with natural born killa kinda style seat? (sissybar/plaqueholder)
> *


nothing in the back for now.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

bump for my homie juan :biggrin: 

bustin it out this weekend or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thinks for the bump. I will be busting out this weekend


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 3 2009, 11:58 PM~13477666
> *thinks for the bump. I will be busting out this weekend
> *


  can't wait to see the pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing fancy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shout out to: *Chris' Trim Shop‎
3001 NE 28th St, Fort Worth, TX‎ - (817) 834-4951‎*
For taking my seat and hooking it up in 1 hour.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 4 2009, 09:41 AM~13482353
> *Shout out to: Chris' Trim Shop‎
> 3001 NE 28th St, Fort Worth, TX‎ - (817) 834-4951‎
> For taking my seat and hooking it up in 1 hour.
> *


pics???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 4 2009, 04:57 PM~13483705
> *pics???
> *











Needs work.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks good juan


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Doesnt look like it needs work to me


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 5 2009, 08:20 AM~13487693
> *Doesnt look like it needs work to me
> *


I think it does, display, better seat, small details stuff like that 
btw that seat looks good tho since I heard it was done on short time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im done with this bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 01:18 PM~13489184
> *im done with this bike
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice finish. But I would love to see more done to it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 5 2009, 09:30 PM~13491389
> *Nice finish. But I would love to see more done to it
> *


nope. sorry


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 09:01 PM~13491624
> *nope. sorry
> *


b.s. :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

you said you was gonna do a display for it so at least do that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 6 2009, 03:08 AM~13493919
> *you said you was gonna do a display for it so at least do that
> *


maybe. really wanna concentrate on my cutlass.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanna thank in order of operations: The guy on the Schwinn forum who sold me the frame. NYbonecollector for the twisted spring. Raul Alfaro aka Haza Design for the frame work and crazy mods he did. Wayne for the forks. Justdeez for my cads and designing my sprocket. much thanks . TNT for the sprocket Innovative customs for the paint and custom fenders. D-Twist for all my twisted parts. Als custom chome, chris trim shop for the seat. Put alot of time into this bike. To much some times I think. Haha


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks man. Gotta start on the cutty now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:51 AM~13496019
> *thanks man. Gotta start on the cutty now
> *


header panel will be there wed night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already. Thanks john. O and chad for the bad ass engraving


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:12 AM~13496246
> *already. Thanks john.              O and chad for the bad ass engraving
> *


i dont get credit for the critisizm? over the past two years? lol j/k


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:51 AM~13496019
> *thanks man. Gotta start on the cutty now
> *


That's cool homie, shit im going to finish 1 of 2 projects im working on and im done! Need to start on my car also. Tired of being on sidelines


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah jon. I love my haterz haha :bigrin: yeah gil hope to have the car in the works soon


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

You're getting a Euro clip for the cutty? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir euro clip. Gucci interrior woodgrain.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:43 AM~13496535
> *yes sir euro clip. Gucci interrior woodgrain
> *


 :barf: Slab. :nosad:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 08:21 AM~13486910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2years following this build to see 1 pic of the project finished?????? :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown:






:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 6 2009, 12:43 PM~13496535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:43 AM~13496535
> *yes sir euro clip. Gucci interrior woodgrain.
> *


maybee ad some dildo's while your at it :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good meeting you yesterday pork chop :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha likewise margey


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

only 2 pics of this p.o.s. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck yall gucci is bad ass. Ask dominique


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 03:39 PM~13499497
> *fuck yall gucci is bad ass. Ask dominique
> *


i just sent you a pissed off pm.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

badass.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 6 2009, 08:44 PM~13500829
> *badass.
> *


I dont see it. Ill let it go for 150


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 07:46 PM~13500870
> *I dont see it. Ill let it go for 150
> *


i'll give you 250 if you deliver it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 08:49 PM~13500909
> *i'll give you 250 if you deliver it
> *


damn thats a deal.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 6 2009, 08:49 PM~13500909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


251 delivered im closer :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 07:53 PM~13500952
> *251 delivered im closer :0
> *


post pics of cash :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 05:46 PM~13500870
> *I dont see it. Ill let it go for 150
> *


im broke.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 08:58 PM~13501025
> *post pics of cash :angry:
> *


paypal ready


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 09:08 PM~13501134
> *paypal ready
> *


for real. cus dues are do. You need to pay for your shirt and your eggs. PAYPAL READY?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:12 PM~13501196
> *for real. cus dues are do. You need to pay for your shirt and your eggs.  PAYPAL READY?
> *


dont put me on blast :uh: :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 06:12 PM~13501196
> *for real. cus dues are do. You need to pay for your shirt and your eggs.  PAYPAL READY?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OWNED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13501206
> *dont put me on blast :uh:  :angry:
> *


crybaby! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 PM~13501237
> *crybaby!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck urself


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 09:21 PM~13501314
> *fuck urself
> *


ahahaha you need yo come see my bike bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:23 PM~13501359
> *ahahaha you need yo come see my bike bitch. :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 09:33 PM~13501514
> *no
> *


this fool. ahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 06:34 PM~13500700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats happening with the fender braces?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 11:14 PM~13502437
> *whats happening with the fender braces?
> *


I didnt have time to put them on. I will have them on right for the next show.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

YOUR BIKE CAME OUT SICK FUKIN JUAN!

PROPZ!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:32 PM~13502533
> *I didnt have time to put them on. I will have them on right for the next show.
> *


good job.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 11:52 PM~13502647
> *good job.
> *


sarcasm?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 09:53 PM~13502654
> *sarcasm?
> *


bingo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 11:56 PM~13502680
> *bingo
> *


honest opinion. real talk pm it or post it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:02 PM~13502748
> *honest opinion. real talk pm it or post it.
> *


I wish I never made the frame. :| 

























:biggrin: We need better pics. Im not feeling the seat for some reason. I think it needs a banana seat and a sissy bar. Why didnt your club members help you out and finish it at the show? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Rudolph/Antler bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 12:05 AM~13502788
> *I wish I never made the frame.  :|
> :biggrin:  We need better pics. Im not feeling the seat for some reason. I think it needs a banana seat and a sissy bar. Why didnt your club members help you out and finish it at the show? :dunno:
> 
> ...


We didnt have any bolts and we are lazy. cant put it on them.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 10:05 PM~13502788
> *I wish I never made the frame.  :|
> :biggrin:  We need better pics. Im not feeling the seat for some reason. I think it needs a banana seat and a sissy bar. Why didnt your club members help you out and finish it at the show? :dunno:
> 
> ...


i agree the seat gotta go sorry bro u should get a custom banana saet for it but its ur bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:10 PM~13502838
> *We didnt have any bolts and we are lazy. cant put it on them.
> *


I have been there before and that shit sucks. If your burned out on this bike already then just put it away for a while until some inspiration comes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 12:17 AM~13502910
> *I have been there before and that shit sucks. If your burned out on this bike already then just put it away for a while until some inspiration comes.
> *


Exactly how I feel and exactly what I will do. But first things first I have a few shows to go to.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

use dubble sided like some one i know on here lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 7 2009, 12:18 AM~13502935
> *use dubble sided like some one i know on here lol
> *


haha. naw I got some bolts coming.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:20 PM~13502960
> *haha. naw I got some bolts coming.
> *


i know just missing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 6 2009, 09:18 PM~13502935
> *use dubble sided like some one i know on here lol
> *


or a piece of gum instead.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:42 PM~13503209
> *or a piece of gum instead.
> *


Im almost certain that someone at the show had some.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:42 PM~13503209
> *or a piece of gum instead.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 12:17 AM~13502910
> *I have been there before and that shit sucks. If your burned out on this bike already then just put it away for a while until some inspiration comes.
> *


we had PLENTY OF TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MEMBERS DID OFFER!!! MANY TIMES!

someone didnt want to put a wench to his chrome bolts..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 11:12 PM~13503469
> *we had PLENTY OF TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MEMBERS DID OFFER!!! MANY TIMES!
> ...


I heard you went to the store and when you came back you had joined legions? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:32 PM~13502533
> *I didnt have time to put them on. I will have them on right for the next show.
> *


bs fool...chit was set up SATURDAY!!! I TOLD YOU OVER AND OVER>>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 01:15 AM~13503492
> *bs fool...chit was set up SATURDAY!!!  I TOLD YOU OVER AND OVER>>
> *


didnt have the lil nuts and bolts to mount. plus I didnt want to chip the paint trying to drill holes. its all good next time.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 01:13 AM~13503479
> *I heard you went to the store and when you came back you had joined legions?  :dunno:
> *


i was logged on and rudy changed my sig! its all fun!

WHEN ERICS BIKE GETTING DONE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 11:17 PM~13503511
> *i was logged on and rudy changed my sig!  its all fun!
> 
> WHEN ERICS BIKE GETTING DONE?
> *


Rene called me and told me about it. I dont have his bike so I dont know.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 01:26 AM~13503587
> *Rene called me and told me about it. I dont have his bike so I dont know.
> *


PICS of the progress, eric dont care.. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 11:28 PM~13503604
> *PICS of the progress, eric dont care.. :cheesy:
> *


I dont have the bike so :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i actually like the cruiser seat better than a banana i say keep with the cruiser seat.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 7 2009, 01:47 AM~13504086
> *i actually like the cruiser seat better than a banana i say keep with the cruiser seat.
> *


seatpan is what it needs, nice seatpan muraled out by the guy at innovative customs :biggrin: 
plus some nice sissybars :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

New page.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u dont like it danny?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 01:03 PM~13506816
> *u dont like it danny?
> *


only thang that matters if you like it...

FTPs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:40 AM~13507185
> *only thang that matters if you like it...
> 
> FTPs
> *


If he doesnt want to get his feelings hurt then he shouldnt ask for everyones opinion.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 01:46 PM~13507238
> *If he doesnt want to get his feelings hurt then he shouldnt ask for everyones opinion.
> *


maybe you should have designed the parts...so it can look like all the rest of them... :cheesy: 

then everyone would be happy :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:48 AM~13507274
> *maybe you should have designed the parts...so it can look like all the rest of them... :cheesy:
> 
> then everyone would be happy :biggrin:
> *


My homie sam wouldnt have been happy.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2009, 10:49 AM~13506707
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 07:34 PM~13500700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


juan shit came out sick
i kno this shit aint done


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:03 AM~13506816
> *u dont like it danny?
> *


ITS HEADED IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... MAYBE ONCE ITS PROPERLY ASSEMBLED IT WILL LOOK DIFFERENT, AND I AGREE IT DOES NEED A BANANNA SEAT AND SISSY BAR, LOOKS PLAIN IN THE REAR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have something back there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 04:14 PM~13510223
> *I have something back there
> *


An ice chest? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i meant i will haha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 03:14 PM~13510223
> *I have something back there
> *


wang?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2009, 04:37 PM~13510403
> *wang?
> *


a six pack of wong.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 06:41 PM~13510453
> *a six pack of wong.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2009, 06:07 PM~13510154
> *ITS HEADED IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION....  MAYBE ONCE ITS PROPERLY ASSEMBLED IT WILL LOOK DIFFERENT, AND I AGREE IT DOES NEED A BANANNA SEAT AND SISSY BAR, LOOKS PLAIN IN THE REAR
> *


I will definitely put something in the rear. air kit as well is a plaque holders. as far as a banana seat. most likely not gonna happen.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:58 AM~13514285
> *I will definitely put something in the rear. air kit as well is a plaque holders. as far as a banana seat. most likely not gonna happen.
> *


****


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 01:10 AM~13514377
> *****
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 01:10 AM~13514377
> *****
> *


 :uh: ***


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:10 PM~13514377
> *****
> *


thahahahahahhahahhhhhahahahahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 12:10 AM~13514377
> *****
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




sissybar
bananna seat
plaque holder
stfu


/end


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Trumboner.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jack asses


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 06:34 PM~13500700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2009, 12:23 PM~13517517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2009, 10:23 AM~13517517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thahahahahahahahahaha :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SS Bars sketch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

then you throw Deez in the mix and this is what ya get. 

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 05:42 PM~15187217
> *then you throw Deez in the mix and this is what ya get.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Likey?


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 08:00 PM~16752492
> *TTT
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wtf!

is dooky brown finishd yet>?????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 02:31 AM~16792512
> *wtf!
> 
> is dooky brown finishd yet>?????
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 02:31 AM~16792512
> *wtf!
> 
> is dooky brown finishd yet>?????
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------

